# Skala Hair Products.



## Honey6928215 (Jul 15, 2005)

What website can I purchase Skala Hair Care Products?  I thought Sickbay might have them but I can't locate it.  I thought there was a website but I couldn't remember which one.

Thanks!


----------



## Angelicus (Jul 15, 2005)

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/jbktrading/skalabeauty.html

*ETA:* http://www.skalabeauty.com/


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jul 15, 2005)

anky said:
			
		

> http://shop.store.yahoo.com/jbktrading/skalabeauty.html


 
Thanks! I'll check it out!


----------



## JamericanGurl (Oct 8, 2009)

I picked up this product today at Big Lot a leave in Shea Butter Cream $1


----------



## ricochet (Oct 9, 2009)

JamericanGurl said:


> I picked up this product today at Big Lot a leave in Shea Butter Cream $1



Same here, except I bought 5 products.  The shea butter, avocado and aloe vera leave ins and the Jaborandi(sp?) and aloe vera deep conditioners.  There were all $1 but through tomorrow you can get 20% off your entire purchase with the buzz club member coupon.  I don't know if it will pull up for you guys if you are not a buzz club member but here it is...

http://www.biglots.com/coupon/buzzclubcoupon.aspx?zcp=1000

So I got mine for .80 cents each.


----------



## JamericanGurl (Oct 9, 2009)

micarae said:


> Same here, except I bought 5 products.  The shea butter, avocado and aloe vera leave ins and the Jaborandi(sp?) and aloe vera deep conditioners.  There were all $1 but through tomorrow you can get 20% off your entire purchase with the buzz club member coupon.  I don't know if it will pull up for you guys if you are not a buzz club member but here it is...
> 
> http://www.biglots.com/coupon/buzzclubcoupon.aspx?zcp=1000
> 
> So I got mine for .80 cents each.


Yes I used that coupon. I think I may do a drive by to another store because they only had one product at the one I shopped yesterday.


----------



## adw425 (Oct 9, 2009)

I ran across Skala in Big Lots two weeks ago, but they only had the shampoo at my Big Lots.  I was so surprised to see those products, but very disappointed that they did not have others.  I picked up the jaborandi shampoo.


----------



## adw425 (Oct 11, 2009)

Today they had the aloe vera and jaborandi hair masks.  The jaborandi has lots of good ingredients, but the aloe only has two, so I took all eight of the jaborandi.  I am a happy camper.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 11, 2009)

I just saw these at my Biglots on Friday; I'd never heard of it, so I passed them by. I guess I'll be going back to Biglots today. If I remember correctly, they had the poo and one type of conditioner.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 12, 2009)

I was only able to find the Jaborandi condish and the Shea Butter condish. I went to 3 Biglots and none had the mask .


----------



## Coffee (Oct 14, 2009)

The Jaborandi condish is the bizness! I wasn't able to find the mask at any of the Biglots here, so I ordered some from http://www.skalabeauty.com/.
I ordered one day and my order was shipped the next. I haven't tried the Shea Butter condish, but if it's even close to the Jaborandi, it's a winner. If you can find this product at any Biglots, it'll be the best $1 ever spent!!


----------



## Globeleza (Oct 15, 2009)

In the DMV area, they have these products at GIANT supermarket.  I've tried the one in the yellow botlle, I believe that is the shea butter formula.


----------



## adw425 (Oct 15, 2009)

Oooohhh, Coffee, thanks for the link.  I would rather have the conditioner rather than the masques, to be honest.  I am going to order the avocado and shea butter conditioner and styling creams....


----------



## Coffee (Oct 15, 2009)

I ordered the styling cream too, the Ceramides G3. I found this link and it shows even more products. 

*http://www.cariba.com/skala.htm*


----------



## adw425 (Oct 19, 2009)

I stopped at the Big Lots on my way to my volunteer work Saturday and they had the jaborandi condish and shea butter condish.  The masque and conditioner had the same ingredients and since I had stocked up on the mask from the other Big Lots, I only bought the shea butter condish.


----------



## Spidergul (Nov 4, 2009)

I see we are all on the Skala T I P!  I also found them in Big Lots for a Buck - I forgot about my 20% discount.  I told myself NO MORE hair products until you use up all that expensive ish you done bought!But I could not pass up the Skala-the names sounded so wonderful and the ingredients sounded good and all for a Buck?!  So yes I bought several, that was 2 or 3 weeks ago.  I bought 2 more yesterday and just used them last night!  They were the Bomb, I tell you the Bomb!

I used the Avacodo condish as a precon/w-oil-let that sit for about an hour, then I shampooed with the Cermides poo, then I cond with the Joborandi-that stuff is great! and then deep cond with the Shea Butter/w-Helen -cholestrol.  My hair feels and looks great today.  

I will back at Big Lots at lunch time today to stock up!This time I will remember my 20%!


----------



## adw425 (Nov 4, 2009)

Me too, Spidergul, I said no more conditioner for me, but how can you pass up Skala products for a dollar.  I soooooo wish I could find the avocado as avocado is my favorite ingredient in Dominican products (although Skala is Brazilian made) but I did find the aloe vera, jaborandi and shea butter.


----------



## Spidergul (Nov 4, 2009)

adw425 said:


> Me too, Spidergul, I said no more conditioner for me, but how can you pass up Skala products for a dollar.  I soooooo wish I could find the avocado as avocado is my favorite ingredient in Dominican products (although Skala is Brazilian made) but I did find the aloe vera, jaborandi and shea butter.



The funny thing is, I brought 2 of them (Jaborandi con & Cermides poo) over 3 weeks ago and just never used them.  I have so many hair products...!  I was/am trying to stick to one brand or regime, and it is just not working.  So after buying the two bottles yesterday (Avacado & Shea Butter cons) and having a little time after work, I decided to finally use them.  I was pleasantly surprised.  I went online to read more about them and sure enough, I should not have looked any further than LHCF! It was one of the first links that popped up when I entered the name!


----------



## ricochet (Nov 4, 2009)

I really like the Aloe vera rinse out conditioner.  I need to buy another bottle.  The jury is still out on the avocado and shea leave ins.


----------



## Americka (Nov 28, 2009)

Leave it to my LHCF sisters to have discovered this gem! I also found these at Big Lots for 1 buck each. I purchased the Ceramides G3 Conditioning Treatment Masks (5) and the Aloe Vera Leave In Hair Styling Cream (2). I don't know why I did not purchase the Jaborandi mask. Is anyone else still using this particular product?


----------



## Americka (Dec 19, 2009)

Is ANYONE else using these products? The 'poo, con, masks, or styling cream?


----------



## clever (Dec 19, 2009)

^^I use the shea butter leave in and the aloe DC  Very cheap and they detangle my hair very well.


----------



## Ozma (Dec 19, 2009)

I add the aloe vera deep treatment to my moisturizing dc. It's alright, but I will probably not purchase again after it runs out.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 19, 2009)

adw425 said:


> I ran across Skala in Big Lots two weeks ago, but they only had the shampoo at my Big Lots.  I was so surprised to see those products, but very disappointed that they did not have others.  I picked up the jaborandi shampoo.



I wish I could find a Big Lots in my area. I'll wait to get home to Atlanta for the holidays. I've never heard of Skala products.


----------



## Americka (Dec 20, 2009)

Bumping...


----------



## vkb247 (Dec 20, 2009)

I used them on weave hair but I don't like the ingredients for my own hair. I have a 3 a/b fine haired friend who loves them.


----------



## adw425 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have collected from the various Big Lots the aloe vera and jaborandi hair masque, jaborandi shampoo, aloe vera leave-in/styling cream and shea butter conditioner.  It would have been great if I had also found the avocado or ceramide, but...  I just tried the shea butter conditioner last week because the only non-chemical ingredient in that one is the shea butter and that comes at the end, but my hair really loved it, so go figure... The jaborandi products have a boat-load of hair-friendly, natural ingredients.  My hair responded well to them all.


----------



## Americka (Dec 20, 2009)

adw425 said:


> I have collected from the various Big Lots the aloe vera and jaborandi hair masque, jaborandi shampoo, aloe vera leave-in/styling cream and shea butter conditioner.  It would have been great if I had also found the avocado or ceramide, but...  I just tried the shea butter conditioner last week because the only non-chemical ingredient in that one is the shea butter and that comes at the end, but my hair really loved it, so go figure... The jaborandi products have a boat-load of hair-friendly, natural ingredients.  My hair responded well to them all.



We only have one Big Lots in my area and I could only locate the masques with G3 ceramides and one jaborandi masque. I dc'd with heat using each and the experience was great! I'm really curious if others are using these products or are they being bypassed because of the price? Thanks for responding! BTW, I really, really like the aloe vera styling leave in cream.


----------



## Coffee (Dec 20, 2009)

I use Shea Butter, Jaborandi, and Aloe Vera condish, and also the masks. I was surprised how well the mask softened my hair considering how thin it is. I think the Shea is my favorite and then the Jaborandi.


----------



## Americka (Dec 20, 2009)

I would love to try all of the masques, but only at the Big Lots price!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 15, 2010)

Can someone post the ingredients. I'm on a no sulfate shampoo regimen now.


----------



## adw425 (Jan 15, 2010)

The jaborandi shampoo has several nice ingredients, including wheat germ, nettle, jaborandi, capsicum, egg yolk and at least four more botanicals, but sls is the second ingredient.  I will say that I do not normally use shampoos with sulfates in them.  I mostly use either my shikakai shampoo bar, shikakai and lavendar castille soap or alfalfa and green tea shampoo, but I do use this shampoo about once a month when my hair is in need of a bit of clarifying (usually those weeks when I have sealed with my homemade coconut oil, camellia, olive, babassu pomade that also contains castor oil) and it leaves my hair in a wonderful state without stripping, which is not something I can say about *most* shampoos..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Bumping..............


----------



## Americka (Jan 23, 2010)

I washed and conditioned with the Skala Shea Butter...Can we say ?! The shampoo did not leave my hair stripped and I could have sworn that I had some slip. Slip from a 'poo?  The slip from the conditioner is just awesome. I really love this stuff. And I am dc'ing right now with the Skala Fruit Cocktail masque mixed with Biolage and La Plancha.  My name is Ericka and I am addicted to Skala.


----------



## Rain20 (Jan 24, 2010)

So far the ingredients in the jaborandi conditioner are the best. I tried this conditioner last night and I thought it was really moisturizing especially for the price.


----------



## adw425 (Jan 24, 2010)

Absolutely agree....the jaborandi has eight, the aloe vera two (aloe vera and panthenol) the shea butter only has shea butter and it is at the end of the ingredient list.


----------



## Americka (Jan 24, 2010)

I went to Big Lots and I found one lonely bottle of the Aloe Vera conditioner. The girl said they should receive more. I will be stalking...


----------



## cocoagirl (Mar 4, 2010)

can someone list the ingredients of the skala shea shampoo? its not on the website


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

More Reviews??????


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 11, 2010)

adw425 said:


> Absolutely agree*....the jaborandi has eight*, the aloe vera two (aloe vera and panthenol) the shea butter only has shea butter and it is at the end of the ingredient list.


 



 I noticed this also. I chose this one over the other 2. I cowashed with it the other day for the first time. I thought I wasn't going to like it because it was kinda thin. I worked it through my wet hair, rinsed, reapplied then let it sit for the duration of my shower. When I rinsed my hair felt like silk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I noticed this also. I chose this one over the other 2. I cowashed with it the other day for the first time. I thought I wasn't going to like it because it was kinda thin. I worked it through my wet hair, rinsed, reapplied then let it sit for the duration of my shower. *When I rinsed my hair felt like silk*


 
WOW!

It's interesting because it's only $1.00, yet it manages to get great reviews.  

I dug into the LHCF Archives and Skala was being discussed in 2003

It's definitely worth the trip to BL's and a Dolla'.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!
> 
> It's interesting because it's only $1.00, yet it manages to get great reviews.
> 
> ...


 



I noticed that also. I wish I could find the mask. I don't want to order it for 5 bucks, I'm spoiled now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I noticed that also.* I wish I could find the mask. I don't want to order it for 5 bucks, I'm spoiled now.*


 
Now You gotta hit up all the BL's

IA:  $5.00 :dollar: = 5 Products and that doesn't include _'shipping'_ which is a pain no matter what you buy.erplexed


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 11, 2010)

im sooooo interested in the skala avocado shampoo!

I found one on ebay...just ONE...for $10!!! 

*sad face*

NYC ladies, I went to the skala site and they said they sell it in Pathmark, Duane Reade and Stop and Shop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

washnset said:


> im sooooo interested in the skala avocado shampoo!
> 
> *I found one on ebay...just ONE...for $10!!!*
> 
> *sad face*


 
Ridiculous!  And that didn't even include shipping did it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

I made up a Pretend Cart yesterday on their Site _*yes....it was pretend and just to gauge shipping*_ and it was only $7.95 Fed-Ex (which is comparable to everything else you pay to have shipped).

Only problem is:  It's at BL for A Dolla'!

Knowing that......just doesn't bode well with the Old Pocketbook


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 11, 2010)

out of the kindness of their heart...shipping was free.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Ridiculous!  And that didn't even include shipping did it?


----------



## Americka (Apr 11, 2010)

If I got desperate, I would resort to ordering it from their website. But I'm so heavy handed i.e. wasteful that it is more cost effective for me to pay one a buck. I mean, who wants to pay nearly 400% more for something that only cost them a dollar the first go round?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

Americka said:


> If I got desperate, I would resort to ordering it from their website. But I'm so heavy handed i.e. wasteful that it is more cost effective for me to pay one a buck. I mean, who wants to pay nearly 400% more for something that only cost them a dollar the first go round?


 
Uh...... 

Is that a Picture of Your Skala Stash


----------



## Americka (Apr 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh......
> 
> Is that a Picture of Your Skala Stash



I gotta crop and enlarge it (I'm no genius with a camera), but yes, it is. Ain't it purty?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

Americka said:


> I gotta crop and enlarge it (I'm no genius with a camera), but yes, it is. *Ain't it purty?*


 
Yup....


----------



## shiney_sapphire (Apr 11, 2010)

I posted yesterday about the big lots I hit up.  I love it for me (relaxed) and my baby (natural).

Americka....I haven't posted pics yet but I bought 40 bottles yesterday with all of them except the aloe one.  

I am Shiney and I am a pj!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

shiney_sapphire said:


> I posted yesterday about the big lots I hit up. I love it for me (relaxed) and my baby (natural).
> 
> Americka....I haven't posted pics yet but *I bought 40 bottles yesterday* with all of them except the aloe one.
> 
> *I am Shiney and I am a pj!*


 
  


yes, you are....


----------



## Americka (Apr 11, 2010)

shiney_sapphire said:


> I posted yesterday about the big lots I hit up.  I love it for me (relaxed) and my baby (natural).
> 
> Americka....I haven't posted pics yet but I bought 40 bottles yesterday with all of them except the aloe one.
> 
> I am Shiney and I am a pj!




Girl, I am beyond jealous! That is a haul of epic proportions! Make sure you post pics for us to drool over!


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 11, 2010)

Any naturals use this? Avocado or shea butter.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 11, 2010)

I stopped by Biglots and picked up 3 bottles of the Ceramides G3 condish, and 1 bottle of Ceramides G3 styling cream leave in. I didn't see the mask .


----------



## adw425 (Apr 11, 2010)

They had about 18 of the ceramides condish in Big Lots yesterday.  I bought six.  In the other BL last week they had a ton of the White Rain Water Blossom that I haven't been able to find in over two years, so I stocked up on those, which upped my conditioner volume tremendously, so I didn't buy as many of the ceramide condish as I would have had I not bought like 12 bottles of condish last week.  I also bought two of the shea butter leave-in, which is nice mixed with the SKala aloe vera leave-in.   I had gotten my stash down to like 10 bottles of conditioner and now I am back up to something like 35 or more, but they all cost $1.00.  I would love to go in there and find the Skala avocado condish, or better yet, the leave-in.  I love avocado-based products, but there aren't many of them...


----------



## Americka (Apr 11, 2010)

adw425 said:


> They had about 18 of the ceramides condish in Big Lots yesterday.  I bought six.  In the other BL last week they had a ton of the White Rain Water Blossom that I haven't been able to find in over two years, so I stocked up on those, which upped my conditioner volume tremendously, so I didn't buy as many of the ceramide condish as I would have had I not bought like 12 bottles of condish last week.  I also bought two of the shea butter leave-in, which is nice mixed with the SKala aloe vera leave-in.   I had gotten my stash down to like 10 bottles of conditioner and now I am back up to something like 35 or more, but they all cost $1.00.  I would love to go in there and find the Skala avocado condish, or better yet, the leave-in.  I love avocado-based products, but there aren't many of them...



I love, love, love the Shea Butter leave in! I have 3 of the Aloe Vera, but the SB is my favorite. I would like to try the Ceramides. Have you ever seen that one?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok ya'll make me sick, I'm staying outta here. Why did I just get home from BL? I went and bought 6 more bottles of the Jaborandi cond. they still didn't have the mask and the only ceramide they had was in the poo.


----------



## shiney_sapphire (Apr 11, 2010)

Americka said:


> Girl, I am beyond jealous! That is a haul of epic proportions! Make sure you post pics for us to drool over!


 

Do I qualify for VALEDICTORIAN of Skala University???


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 11, 2010)

shiney_sapphire said:


> Do I qualify for VALEDICTORIAN of Skala University???


 


Yes you do!


----------



## Americka (Apr 11, 2010)

shiney_sapphire said:


> Do I qualify for VALEDICTORIAN of Skala University???





flowinlocks said:


> *Yes you do!*



Thank you, Flowinlocks!

 My university is a daycare compared to what you have! Yes, indeed! That is the kind of haul I dream of!!!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 11, 2010)

welp. im off to bl. hopefully i find some goodies.


----------



## Americka (Apr 11, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> welp. im off to bl. hopefully i find some goodies.



Good luck! Let us know what you find!


----------



## Coffee (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh, I still have about 15 -20 bottles of various skala products from the last time BL had them. I also have shea butter, ceramides g3, and jarabondi masks, and all of the cream stying leave in. I am looking for more ceramides 3g mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

Coffee said:


> *I am looking for more ceramides 3g mask.*


 
That one seems to be the Hardest to Find.erplexed


----------



## Americka (Apr 11, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Oh, I still have about 15 -20 bottles of various skala products from the last time BL had them. I also have shea butter, ceramides g3, and jarabondi masks, and all of the cream stying leave in. I am looking for more ceramides 3g mask.



How do you like the Ceramides G3 leave in? How does it compare to the shea butter?


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 11, 2010)

I just got the jarabondi mask. I will use it next week, I hope I like. I want to try the ceramides one, unfortunately they didn't have it there! I'd also like to try the silicon one. And I want all the leave ins..


----------



## adw425 (Apr 11, 2010)

I still have a bunch of the jaborandi masks that I picked up last year.  I promised them to my friend Americka and they have just been sitting there on the table in the laundry room waiting for me to send them off...  Americka:  The only leave-in they had was the shea butter.  I got the aloe vera leave-in last year.  At the Big Lots around here, they had the jaborandi and aloe vera masks and shampoo from like October through December, then the shea butter conditioner and shampoo and aloe vera leave-in around December and January.  Then, I started seeing the jaborandi condish, but it has the same ingredients as the mask and the same consistency, so I passed.  Now, there are lots of the ceramides conditioners, fruit cocktail mask (no good ingredients that I saw, so I passed), the aloe vera conditioner and shea butter leave-in.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 11, 2010)

So if any of you ladies find the leave ins lemme know so I can paypal you the money. Also if you find the ceramides mask that would be oober great! I'm also going to ask my mom to stop by big lots tomorrow. She'll be here in a couple weeks. By the way which are considered moisture and which ones protein?

Do any of you junkies know when Big Lots get their shipments in..I might just have to call them tomorrow and ask..


----------



## Americka (Apr 11, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> So if any of you ladies find the leave ins lemme know so I can paypal you the money. Also if you find the ceramides mask that would be oober great! I'm also going to ask my mom to stop by big lots tomorrow. She'll be here in a couple weeks. By the way which are considered moisture and which ones protein?
> 
> Do any of you junkies know when Big Lots get their shipments in..I might just have to call them tomorrow and ask..



I think the Ceramides G3 masque is the most wanted since it contains ceramides which mimic proteins. 

I'm in Louisiana and when I asked the young lady at BL about getting more, she stated that they get shipments of Skala all the time. I think it depends on your area.

Regarding which ones are moisture vs proteins, that is a really good question. Hopefully, someone can answer that for us!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow I seen the fruit/shea mask at my big lot I'm go back and get them, no aloe vera or leave in. Hey something better than none!!


----------



## Candygirl (Apr 11, 2010)

I took advantage of the Skala products today. Like Big Lots says..when its gone, its gone. I made that reality in less than 1 minute when I walked in the store and spotted the Skala. I bought the whole shelf!!! I love this stuff!!! There was alot of the fruit cocktail condish,avocado shampoo/condish, the ceramide brand, and aloe vera. I wish I could find the shea butter type. However, I'm really satisfied with the 12 containers I bought.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 11, 2010)

so ummmm candygirl. are you sure you need 25 skala products? can you make due with 24 bottles?!!! you are soooooooo lucky to have a big lots in your area.


----------



## Candygirl (Apr 11, 2010)

washnset said:


> so ummmm candygirl. are you sure you need 25 skala products? can you make due with 24 bottles?!!! you are soooooooo lucky to have a big lots in your area.



Well, I thought I had 25 containers, but my daughter claimed the others for herself..lol! This stuff is great! Where do you live? Sorry there's no Big Lot's around you..if you need some let me know..I can haul up some for you.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 11, 2010)

oooo you are the bestest. please look for the avacado shampoo for me!




Candygirl said:


> Well, I thought I had 25 containers, but my daughter claimed the others for herself..lol! This stuff is great! Where do you live? Sorry there's no Big Lot's around you..if you need some let me know..I can haul up some for you.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 12, 2010)

Americka said:


> I washed and conditioned with the Skala Shea Butter...Can we say ?! The shampoo did not leave my hair stripped and I could have sworn that I had some slip. Slip from a 'poo?  The slip from the conditioner is just awesome. I really love this stuff. And I am dc'ing right now with the Skala Fruit Cocktail masque mixed with Biolage and La Plancha.  My name is Ericka and I am addicted to Skala.


 
Americka, your Skala siggy is killin' me!!! 

 I'm going to Big Lots this week...


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 12, 2010)

shipment for bl comes in on wed. I will be there!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 12, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> shipment for bl comes in on wed. I will be there!


 


The BL by me has shipments on Tues. but the clerk said that doesn't mean we will have a chance to put it out the same day.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 12, 2010)

oh darn. I hope they do! Maybe I'll go fri then..


----------



## Candygirl (Apr 12, 2010)

washnset said:


> oooo you are the bestest. please look for the avacado shampoo for me![/QUOI
> I'll be going to Big Lots this Friday..I will try to find as many bottles as I can.


----------



## MizzCoco (Apr 12, 2010)

See...I was just at BL last night, I managed to leave with only the Aloe Leave in and the Jaborandi Condish, but there was alot more, so I'm going back...ya'll make me sick!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm mad I can't find the leave ins. I want the leave ins! Just the shea butter and ceramide one. I want the shea butter and ceramide mask tttoooooooo. hmph they better have some on thur or fri.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Apr 17, 2010)

In Athens they had the whole Aloe set

Fruit cocktail deep conditioner
Deep conditioner and styling cream = shea butter
Ceramides shampoo and cond, and one lonely deep conditioner but it looked as though it had been spilled so I passed. In fact I passed on everything. Don't need any more conditioner I have 4 that I am working on.


----------



## HarySituation (Apr 18, 2010)

My mom is a manager at Big Lots.      Can you say family discount!!!  

OPERATION SKALA IS ON AND POPPIN'!!!  _  if we dont get arrested for this insider skala trader information_


----------



## Candygirl (Apr 18, 2010)

washnset said:


> oooo you are the bestest. please look for the avacado shampoo for me!



Hi there..didn't get to Big Lots like I planned, but I will definitely keep you in mind regarding the Avocado Shampoo..didn't want you to think I forgot ya.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 18, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Any naturals use this? Avocado or shea butter.



 I am a natural and I have used the Shea mask so far and it is awesome. I think I might have this BL all to myself .


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks for this thread ladies! I will check the 2 big lots in my area to see what I find.


----------



## yodie (Apr 19, 2010)

Just left BL. Not one product on the shelf. Shucks!!


----------



## cherepikr (Apr 19, 2010)

My Big Lots had tons of Aloe Conditioner and on 2 Ceramide Masques .  I passed on the Aloe and bought the last 2 Ceramides.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 20, 2010)

Just upped my stash. They didn't have any of the masque. However I did get 4 of the Ceramide conds. and 3 of the leave in's. They didn't have the Shea Butter cond. but I did get 3 leave in's



ETA: The shea butter is the masque.


----------



## CA*Nappy (Apr 20, 2010)

I finally found some!  But they only had the conditiners and deep treatments in shea and ceramides.  So I got 2 of each to try out on my natural hair for tomorrow's cowash and dc.


----------



## krissyprissy (Apr 20, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> thanks for this thread ladies! I will check the 2 big lots in my area to see what I find.



Give me an update on what you find. Im going to Memphis this weekend.


----------



## LABETT (Apr 20, 2010)

My local Big Lots has the whole Aloe line only I picked up the mask to try this week.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am livid I went to 2 biglots and did not find any skala. This weekend I am scouring the city for other biglots I need to find this before I purchase some more keracare humecto


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nooooooo!

I said I was staying loyal to Joico this year and I mean it!

But I haven't committed to anything for next year...Hmmm...:scratchch


----------



## cutenss (Apr 21, 2010)

I found some Skala in some of my BigLots.  The only masks I found were the fruit cocktail.  I bought two.  I used some on my hair and sat under the steamer for 20 minutes.  I am not sure if I like it.  Has anyone else used the fruit cocktail masks, and liked it?  I would really like to try some of the leave-ins.  I will go to a couple other BigLots and check for it.


----------



## Americka (Apr 21, 2010)

cutenss said:


> I found some Skala in some of my BigLots.  The only masks I found were the fruit cocktail.  I bought two.  I used some on my hair and sat under the steamer for 20 minutes.  I am not sure if I like it.  Has anyone else used the fruit cocktail masks, and liked it?  I would really like to try some of the leave-ins.  I will go to a couple other BigLots and check for it.



Yes, I have and I am about to DC with it under a heating cap in a few minutes. What don't you like about it? All of the masques have a thin, water consistency, but the slip is fabulous for me.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 21, 2010)

I just realized the Shea butters I bought *are* the masques. I thought they were leave in's.


----------



## krissyprissy (Apr 21, 2010)

Found it!  I got the Shea and Ceramides G3 shampoo. The Aloe Vera, Shea, and Ceramides G3 leave-in and two Aloe conditioning creme. I wish they had more conditioning creme but they only had two Aloe left and I purchase them both. If I like the shampoo or  leave-in conditioner, I will go back and buy more.


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 21, 2010)

What are the ingredients like in this stuff?


----------



## Coffee (Apr 21, 2010)

On this site, there are 2 new products listed. It would be nice if they were available locally. 

http://www.cariba.com/skala.htm


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 21, 2010)

Coffee said:


> On this site, there are 2 new products listed. It would be nice if they were available locally.
> 
> http://www.cariba.com/skala.htm


 


Actually 3 of them look new. I would love to eventually try them all. For $1.00 of course.


----------



## Senin (Apr 22, 2010)

I am so glad that I came across this post. I had heard about Skala products for a while now but after going to their web-site and seeing a white lady under the products for coarse hair I figured they were not really made for us. That really threw me. Anyway with all of these great reviews I think I may just might try them. Thanks Ladies!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2010)

Priss Pot said:


> What are the ingredients like in this stuff?


 



The Jaborandi seems to have the best so far although 
I can't find a ingredient list online. I know it has pollen extract and Wheat germ oil to name a few.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 22, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Actually 3 of them look new. I would love to eventually try them all. For $1.00 of course.


 
You're right, there are 3. I was thinking the Forced Fruit was the one they are already selling .


----------



## cutenss (Apr 22, 2010)

Americka said:


> Yes, I have and I am about to DC with it under a heating cap in a few minutes. *What don't you like about it?* All of the masques have a thin, water consistency, but the slip is fabulous for me.


 
IDK.  I can usually tell right off if my hair likes something or not.  I can't quite put my finger on it.  I am going to try it one mo' gin.  If I am still not feeling it, then bye, bye it goes.  My hair is wierd in a way and what it likes.  And I don't force it, because I have my staples that my hair loves and responds to.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 22, 2010)

cutenss said:


> IDK. I can usually tell right off if my hair likes something or not. I can't quite put my finger on it. I am going to try it one mo' gin. If I am still not feeling it, then bye, bye it goes. My hair is wierd in a way and what it likes. And I don't force it, because I have my staples that my hair loves and responds to.


 
Um Cutenss I will gladly take your Skala off your hands


----------



## Geminigirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Senin said:


> I am so glad that I came across this post. I had heard about Skala products for a while now but after going to their web-site and seeing a white lady under the products for coarse hair I figured they were not really made for us. That really threw me. Anyway with all of these great reviews I think I may just might try them. Thanks Ladies!



Not sure if you know but coarse hair isn't AA hair, Coarse is the thickness of a hair strand, Asians have coarse hair, Red heads have coarse hair, anyone with thick hair strands has coarse hair.

I am going to BL today. Something else cheap to add to my collection. I see nothing wrong with it being chea[ just like vo5.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 22, 2010)

My Big Lots only had one bottle of the Shea Butter Condish last week, so I bought it. This week I spotted two bottles of the Aloe Vera Condish, so I got those too! 2 of my DDs used them and liked them, (they're both natural), so I'll see if my transitioning hair likes it on next co-wash day.

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> *Not sure if you know but coarse hair isn't AA hair, Coarse is the thickness of a hair strand, Asians have coarse hair, Red heads have coarse hair, anyone with thick hair strands has coarse hair.*
> 
> I am going to BL today. Something else cheap to add to my collection. I see nothing wrong with it being chea[ just like vo5.


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm gonna go to Big Lots today and see if I see any of this stuff.  I live in lame Knoxville, though, so it may not be there, but we'll see.


----------



## PistolWhip (Apr 22, 2010)

Just left Big Lots and noted they only had the Jaborandi,Shea Butter,Ceramides Condish and one Fruit Cocktail Masque so I became Capt. Product Junkie and bought 15 of the Ceramides Condish,5 of the Shea Butter and the One Fruit Cocktail masque.I Plan on going back for some Jaborandi condish.Today was the new shipment day and they were still stocking when I bounced so I'm gonna check back tommorrow.  
******21 items****Can you say major Haul!


----------



## adw425 (Apr 22, 2010)

Agreed, the jaborandi has the best ingredient list.  They have wheat germ, nettle, jaborandi, capsicum, egg yolk and a few other goodies.  



flowinlocks said:


> The Jaborandi seems to have the best so far although
> I can't find a ingredient list online. I know it has pollen extract and Wheat germ oil to name a few.


----------



## Senin (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh please trust that was not where I was going with that. Coarse hair comes in all races/nationalities but my point was that if a lot of sisters are buying the product which there seems to be a lot they should at least take the time out to market someone with our hair type whether it be curly, kinky or whatever. I think that we do need to be conscious of buying products that want our money but refuse to market our image. That's all I meant by that. FYI I work with an Asian lady that gets relaxers regularly so of course the term coarse is not just limited to AA's. 




Geminigirl said:


> Not sure if you know but coarse hair isn't AA hair, Coarse is the thickness of a hair strand, Asians have coarse hair, Red heads have coarse hair, anyone with thick hair strands has coarse hair.
> 
> I am going to BL today. Something else cheap to add to my collection. I see nothing wrong with it being chea[ just like vo5.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2010)

Senin said:


> Oh please trust that was not where I was going with that. Coarse hair comes in all races/nationalities but my point was that if a lot of sisters are buying the product which there seems to be a lot they should at least take the time out to market someone with our hair type whether it be curly, kinky or whatever. I think that we do need to be conscious of buying products that want our money but refuse to market our image. That's all I meant by that. FYI I work with an Asian lady that gets relaxers regularly so of course the term coarse is not just limited to AA's.


 


Gotcha,  I understand what you are saying. Who knows when/if that will happen. Lol I'm kinda hoping they aren't hip to us buying all this stuff up so it stays a buck.


----------



## Americka (Apr 22, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Gotcha,  I understand what you are saying. Who knows when/if that will happen. Lol I'm kinda hoping they aren't hip to us buying all this stuff up so it stays a buck.



Okay...Cuz I am droolin' over three new varieties on that website Coffee posted!  I would love to get those for a buck as well!


----------



## Geminigirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Senin said:


> Oh please trust that was not where I was going with that. Coarse hair comes in all races/nationalities but my point was that if a lot of sisters are buying the product which there seems to be a lot they should at least take the time out to market someone with our hair type whether it be curly, kinky or whatever. I think that we do need to be conscious of buying products that want our money but refuse to market our image. That's all I meant by that. FYI I work with an Asian lady that gets relaxers regularly so of course the term coarse is not just limited to AA's.


  OH ok gotctha

Anyways I got the Aloe mask and Condish and the Fruit cocktail mask. That's all they had. I'ma have to try a different Big Lots to see if they have more variety.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2010)

Americka said:


> Okay...Cuz I am droolin' over three new varieties on that website Coffee posted!  I would love to get those for a buck as well!


 


I know!!! They are soo tempting. My stast has already grown. I'm gaining on you Americka!!!


----------



## krissyprissy (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok yall! I put the products to the test this evening. First I shampooed with Shea Butter shampoo, next I DC with the Aloe mask with a tablespoon of Alma Oil. Last, I applied the Shea Butter leave-in styling creme. I sitting here airdrying my hair as I type before bed. My hair is so soft and touchable. Detangling was no effort at all, plus I shampooed over the sink and still no problems. It's a keeper so far. When I go to Memphis this weekend, I plan on checking for more there.


----------



## krissyprissy (Apr 23, 2010)

I found two Avocado conditioners today in Kentucky. Does anyone like the Avocado?


----------



## LABETT (Apr 24, 2010)

I went to another Big Lots today and found the Fruit Cocotail Mask,Ceramides conditioners.
I picked up a few to give a try,only a buck .


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> I found two Avocado conditioners today in Kentucky. Does anyone like the Avocado?



I have tried it and as with the others, the slip is good! 



LABETT said:


> I went to another Big Lots today and found the Fruit Cocotail Mask,Ceramides conditioners.
> I picked up a few to give a try,only a buck .



Let me know how you like the Ceramides conditioner. I've never found this one and would like to know how it compares to the others. Thanks!


----------



## Coffee (Apr 24, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> I found two Avocado conditioners today in Kentucky. Does anyone like the Avocado?


 
I love the Avocado condish; I have the Avocado mask, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 24, 2010)

I used the Aloe Vera Condish today and it is a keeper. Hope my hair likes the Shea Butter as well. I don't mind using half a bottle w/each co-wash at this price!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 24, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> I used the Aloe Vera Condish today and it is a keeper. Hope my hair likes the Shea Butter as well. I don't mind using half a bottle w/each co-wash at this price!


 

Hey Sipp, are you finding this stuff in the Cleveland/ Akron Area?!


----------



## afrikurl (Apr 24, 2010)

PistolWhip said:


> Just left Big Lots and noted they only had the Jaborandi,Shea Butter,Ceramides Condish and one Fruit Cocktail Masque so I became Capt. Product Junkie and bought 15 of the Ceramides Condish,5 of the Shea Butter and the One Fruit Cocktail masque.I Plan on going back for some Jaborandi condish.Today was the new shipment day and they were still stocking when I bounced so I'm gonna check back tommorrow.
> ******21 items****Can you say major Haul!


 Your location says CA, Are you in So cal?Specifically LA? I can't  find it near me.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 24, 2010)

I received some of the fruit cocktail I can't wait to try it tomorrow.


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> I used the Aloe Vera Condish today and it is a keeper. Hope my hair likes the Shea Butter as well. I don't mind using half a bottle w/each co-wash at this price!



Glad you like it! I really like the AV, but my hair LOVES the Shea Butter. I used the con for a co-wash last night and I dc'd with the masque. Silk and Slip is all I can say! Let us know how you like it. And I agree - for the heavy handed you can't beat a buck!


----------



## Geminigirl (Apr 24, 2010)

I am about to hop in the shower now and use my Avocado condish, I am not sure if I am going to DC...I need to cause I didn't do it last wash. Which DC should I use the Avocado or the Fruit Cocktail?


----------



## Geminigirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Well I think I am going to use the avocado DC since I used the Avocado rinse out condish. Well I have it still sitting in my hair. My hair was stretched from a braid out and then oiled overnight with EVOO, I had my hair in four puffs and baggied. I then took down each puff and rinsed and then put the condish on. I will go and rinse now and the DC and tell everyone how my hair feels. So far it's soft and very defined.


----------



## krissyprissy (Apr 24, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> Well I think I am going to use the avocado DC since I used the Avocado rinse out condish. Well I have it still sitting in my hair. My hair was stretched from a braid out and then oiled overnight with EVOO, I had my hair in four puffs and baggied. I then took down each puff and rinsed and then put the condish on. I will go and rinse now and the DC and tell everyone how my hair feels. So far it's soft and very defined.


 
Keep us posted. I have the Avocado conditioner but have not used it yet.


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 24, 2010)

So i went to big lots and got some skala products

2 conditioners
1 fruit mask
1 leave-in

Today is hair washing day so I'm gonna try it out


----------



## PistolWhip (Apr 24, 2010)

afrikurl said:


> Your location says CA, Are you in So cal?Specifically LA? I can't find it near me.


 Yes dearheart........I am in Long Beach


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 24, 2010)

Yea! I've finally found these products at my local Big Lots!! I got 2 Shea Butter Masks, 1 Fruit Cocktail, and several bottles of the Shea Butter, Aloe Vera, and Ceramide conditioner!


----------



## Geminigirl (Apr 24, 2010)

OK I am sooooo happy. This stuff is amazing. Like I said earlier I cowashed with the Avocado condish and then I put the Avocado DC on. I baggied for maybe 15-20 min no heat and then I lightly rinsed shook and ran out for like an hour. I still had some DC in my hair. I came back home rinsed again before preparing my hair for grooming I snapped some pics and even some of my twists. I am going to do a braid out and needed my hair dry fast so I am under the dryer in these fat twists for now.

Here goes, check my fotki for more pictures. Skala Avocado is the bomb! So far so good. I will see what continued use does for my hair.















Yes, my hair really is as soft as it looks lol. And I wearing my hair curly or stretched helps me forget about the damage. My hair is recovering nicely though.

Verdict is 5 stars for Skala Avocado for dry, coarse, hair. I can't wait to try more products from this line. I want the leave in.


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> OK I am sooooo happy. This stuff is amazing. Like I said earlier I cowashed with the Avocado condish and then I put the Avocado DC on. I baggied for maybe 15-20 min no heat and then I lightly rinsed shook and ran out for like an hour. I still had some DC in my hair. I came back home rinsed again before preparing my hair for grooming I snapped some pics and even some of my twists. I am going to do a braid out and needed my hair dry fast so I am under the dryer in these fat twists for now.
> 
> Here goes, check my fotki for more pictures. Skala Avocado is the bomb! So far so good. I will see what continued use does for my hair.
> 
> ...



Yes, your hair looks incredibly soft. So glad Skala has earned 5 stars from you! I've never come across the Avocado leave in, but if I do I'll let you know!


----------



## Geminigirl (Apr 24, 2010)

@Amerika, I just want any leave in. I think if I hop around some Big Lots I will eventually find some. There's tons of Big Lots here so shouldn't be too hard.

I would also like to add that for $1 the DC was a pretty thick consistency. Not super thick but not runny or too watery either. I felt like it really did DC my hair. The conditioners smell good too. These def have out done V05 for my natural hair. V05 has never added this much definition to my coils either. The section that had some of the DC still left in it de-tangled very nicely. Just thought I would add that.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 24, 2010)

I found the cermides g3, Aloe vera cond and fruit cocktail masque. They did not have any leave ins or shampoos.


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> @Amerika, I just want any leave in. I think if I hop around some Big Lots I will eventually find some. There's tons of Big Lots here so shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> I would also like to add that for $1 the DC was a *pretty thick consistency*. Not super thick but not runny or too watery either. I felt like it really did DC my hair. The conditioners smell good too. These def have out done V05 for my natural hair. V05 has never added this much definition to my coils either. The section that had some of the DC still left in it de-tangled very nicely. Just thought I would add that.



@ bold - Wow! Maybe you got a really good batch because mine have always been on the thin side. Effective, but thin! I'm glad it worked for you.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't have the Avocado or Aloe formulas in my area. I will gladly pay for the Cond., masque, or leave in's. to anyone who is willing to send me some.


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I don't have the Avocado or Aloe formulas in my area. I will gladly pay for the Cond., masque, or leave in's. to anyone who is willing to send me some.



I can send you an Aloe conditioner. Just pm me your address!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh my goodness Gemini, your hair looks amazing!


----------



## Geminigirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Americka said:


> @ bold - Wow! Maybe you got a really good batch because mine have always been on the thin side. Effective, but thin! I'm glad it worked for you.



Maybe I did cause my DC was thicker then...let's say... V05 Champagne Kisses. It wasn't as thick as Aussie Moist or anything, if that makes sense. I like it though and I didn't have to use much it kind of foamed in my hair so I was able to saturate with less, I might have still had some of the rinse out condish in too.



Chameleonchick said:


> Oh my goodness Gemini, your hair looks amazing!



Lol thanks, isn't it amazing!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 24, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> Oh my goodness Gemini, your hair looks amazing!


 




 I agree, your curls are popping.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 24, 2010)

I just tried the fruit cocktail. I used it with steam and I am hooked. Skalaaaaaaaa I lub you,lol... My hair feels strong and moisturized.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 24, 2010)

I really have got to get my hands on this stuff. Sounds like the goodness. Anything with avocado usually has me sold.


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I just tried the fruit cocktail. I used it with steam and I am hooked. Skalaaaaaaaa I lub you,lol... My hair feels strong and moisturized.



Awesome! I would love a steamer, but I don't have the room. One day I'll invest in a tabletop steamer. I want a blow-by-blow review. You can't just run up in here talking bout I'm hooked. Details, woman!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 24, 2010)

I just purchased a few bottles of Skala in New Jersey and Los Angeles from Big Lots.  (The Big Lots where I live is terrible!)

I will try it out tonight.  Thanks for the heads up Americka!


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I just purchased a few bottles of Skala in New Jersey and Los Angeles from Big Lots.  (The Big Lots where I live is terrible!)
> 
> I will try it out tonight.  Thanks for the heads up Americka!



Uh uh! You can't just roll up in here talking bout I purchased a few bottles. What is it with you LA folks? Southern folks want details. Feed my Skala high!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 24, 2010)

^^LOL ok ok ok.... I applied coconut oil on my scalp and dry hair, I then applied the fruit cocktail masque and sat under the steamer for 30mins. I waited another 15mins after the steam treatment to rinse out, giving the cuticles enough time to close (read that somewhere on here) I didn't use any other product on my hair, no poo, no leave-in nothing. I'm letting it air dry now, it's about 50% dry, it feels moisturized and strong, I can't stop touching my hair, I love the way it feels right now. So yes I'm hooked and it's your fault


ETA:: I am definitely going to have to get my hands on more.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 24, 2010)

Americka said:


> Uh uh! You can't just roll up in here talking bout I purchased a few bottles. What is it with you LA folks? Southern folks want details. Feed my Skala high!





Ok, ok.  I bought 6 bottles of the Ceramides G3 and 3 bottles of the Shea Butter.  That is all that they had in the stores.

A sistah had to go coast to coast to get the goods


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you, FB and Taz, for those moving testimonials!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 24, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Ok, ok. I bought 6 bottles of the Ceramides G3 and 3 bottles of the Shea Butter. That is all that they had in the stores.
> 
> A sistah had to go coast to coast to get the goods


 
Taz at least you were able to find some while you were in L.A., I'm not having much luck at all...


----------



## Geminigirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> I really have got to get my hands on this stuff. Sounds like the goodness. Anything with avocado usually has me sold.



Do it..just do it. It's only a dollar.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 24, 2010)

LOL I just went to big lots and got two Avocado conditioners, two Shea butter masks, One aloe vera leave in and one ceramide leave in.


----------



## Geminigirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Great! You won't regret it. Let me know how the shea butter mask works.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 24, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Hey Sipp, are you finding this stuff in the Cleveland/ Akron Area?!



I'd rather not say.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 24, 2010)

Seriously though, some BL have them, and some don't. I'm going to spend part of my birthday (Tues) hunting it down at all the BL within 30 miles!

I'm fittin' ret' to spend about $25 in gas and buy lunch chasing down $1 bottles of conditioners. Only in America.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 24, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Taz at least you were able to find some while you were in L.A., I'm not having much luck at all...


The Big Lots that I went to is near LAX:

5587 South Sepulveda Blvd.
Culver City, CA


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Apr 24, 2010)

I went to BL near my job and they had like 10 SB condishs and 5 or so each of the masks/treatment...should I have picked all of those up?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 24, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> I'd rather not say.


 
........


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

belledomnik said:


> I went to BL near my job and they had like 10 SB condishs and 5 or so each of the masks/treatment...should I have picked all of those up?



...Yes!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 24, 2010)

belledomnik said:


> I went to BL near my job and they had like 10 SB condishs and 5 or so each of the masks/treatment...should I have picked all of those up?


 
I would have, let me come across a Big Lots that have Skala on the shelf,  it's a wrap


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I would have, let me come across a Big Lots that have Skala on the shelf,  it's a wrap



Can we say put the orange cones on either end of the aisle because I have come to shut it down! I am clearing the shelf because if I can't use it lachen:- I made a funny cuz I ain't turning away no Skala), someone on here can!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 24, 2010)

belledomnik said:


> I went to BL near my job and they had like 10 SB condishs and 5 or so each of the masks/treatment...should I have picked all of those up?



Say whaaat? YEAH


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Say whaaat? YEAH



I ain't passing up no Skala. I can't do it. Ain't that one of the hair commandments - "Thou shalt not ignore Skala? "


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 24, 2010)

Americka, when I see your siggy pic, I have repeat to myself, "thou shalt not covet, thou shalt not covet." lol


----------



## yodie (Apr 24, 2010)

Ceramides have really helped my hair and I'm bummed that I can't find any Skala!


----------



## Americka (Apr 24, 2010)

yodie said:


> Ceramides have really helped my hair and I'm bummed that I can't find any Skala!



You haven't found any at all? Are you looking for the Ceramides G3 in particular?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 24, 2010)

Americka said:


> I ain't passing up no Skala. I can't do it. Ain't that one of the hair commandments - "Thou shalt not ignore Skala? "


 
  To funny...girl I want a siggy like yours, lawd let me come across a Big Lots!!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 25, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> I'd rather not say.


 

Booo hisss!!! That's okay...I found some in the DYT! lol....I had to go to 3 different stores to get a good sampling of the product line though.  No such luck finding the avocado products this go round, but there's always next time


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Apr 25, 2010)

belledomnik said:


> I went to BL near my job and they had like 10 SB condishs and 5 or so each of the masks/treatment...should I have picked all of those up?


 
I went back and got 
2 Aloe leave-ins
2 Aloe Masks
6 C3 leave-ims 
5 C3 masks
4 Shea Leave-ins 
4 Shea Masks

I didnt pick up any more condishes...I have so many unused condishes now, I just couldn't.  I left some of the Aloe masks/leave-ins that they had, aloe doesn't always agree with my hair.

When I got there there was a lady touching everything and putting it back, not able to make up her mind...I just slid in next to her and loaded up my basket.  I initally left one of each, but then she walked away and I took the rest.  She was speaking in a different language, but I am pretty sure she was telling her hubby something about me...Should have been quicker.


----------



## Americka (Apr 25, 2010)

belledomnik said:


> I went back and got
> 2 Aloe leave-ins
> 2 Aloe Masks
> 6 C3 leave-ims
> ...



You are now a certified Skala gangsta! Good job!


----------



## LABETT (Apr 25, 2010)

Let me know how you like the Ceramides conditioner. I've never found this one and would like to know how it compares to the others. Thanks!

OK Americka
I want to see how it compare to the Sedal Ceramide Conditioner including slip.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 25, 2010)

LABETT said:


> Let me know how you like the Ceramides conditioner. I've never found this one and would like to know how it compares to the others. Thanks!


[/QUOTE]




I just used it after my tea rinse. It's a bit thicker than the Jaborandi.

I use it again to cowash before I make my final decision, but so far the Jaborandi wins.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 25, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Seriously though, some BL have them, and some don't. I'm going to spend part of my birthday (Tues) hunting it down at all the BL within 30 miles!
> 
> I'm fittin' ret' to spend about $25 in gas and buy lunch chasing down $1 bottles of conditioners. Only in America.


 
Happy Birthday! My sister said stay on the West side!


----------



## Americka (Apr 25, 2010)

LABETT said:


> Let me know how you like the Ceramides conditioner. I've never found this one and would like to know how it compares to the others. Thanks!
> 
> OK Americka
> I want to see how it compare to the Sedal Ceramide Conditioner including slip.



OK! I don't have any either erplexed, but if I run across any at BL, I'll grab one for you!

ETA: HijabiFlyGirl did a review of the Sedal Ceramide Deep Treatment on her blog http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=17940. It wasn't favorable.


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 25, 2010)

I really want to try these now!! They all look yummy


----------



## Americka (Apr 25, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> I really want to try these now!! They all look yummy



At Big Lots, they are only a buck each. Give it a shot! If you don't like them, anyone in the thread will gladly take them off your hands.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Apr 25, 2010)

How different is the ceramides conditioner from the deep conditioner?


----------



## yodie (Apr 25, 2010)

Americka said:


> You haven't found any at all? Are you looking for the Ceramides G3 in particular?


 
None! I just went to another BL this morning and there wasn't a darn bottle of Skala on the shelf.  I was looking for a basic condish and masque treatment. I guess I'm good for now because I still have vials of my Cera-Repair. I can just add that to my Aubrey's.


----------



## Americka (Apr 25, 2010)

yodie said:


> None! I just went to another BL this morning and there wasn't a darn bottle of Skala on the shelf.  I was looking for a basic condish and masque treatment. I guess I'm good for now because I still have vials of my Cera-Repair. I can just add that to my Aubrey's.



Did you ask if it is a product that particular story usually carries? I would ask that question and if the answer is yes, then I would ask when do they usually get shipments of the product. Also, watch the exchange thread. Never know when some will pop up there!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 25, 2010)

Has anyone co-washed with the Skala products?  If so, what were the results?


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 25, 2010)

belledomnik said:


> *I just slid in next to her and loaded up my basket.  I initally left one of each, but then she walked away and I took the rest.  She was speaking in a different language, but I am pretty sure she was telling her hubby something about me...Should have been quicker*.



  Love it!  I wish I could've been there.  They would have been talking about me too because I would've been laughing at you sliding in there cleaning it out before she could make up her mind.  That's how you do it!


----------



## Americka (Apr 25, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Has anyone co-washed with the Skala products?  If so, what were the results?



I co-washed with the Shea Butter conditioner on Friday night. Slipilicious and softness! *knock on wood* I've never had a bad experience co-washing with Skala. I've tried the SB, AV, Jaborandi, and Avocado and all of them are great for co-washing!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 25, 2010)

I co washed with the avocado conditioner last night. Now I have twists in but they are still pretty soft.


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 25, 2010)

Is anyone concerned about the petroleum in the products?


----------



## Geminigirl (Apr 25, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Has anyone co-washed with the Skala products?  If so, what were the results?



You can see what the Avocado conditioner and mask did to my hair on post #136


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 25, 2010)

Would the petroleum matter? I know it cannot penetrate the hair shaft, so if you wash it out, the amount left on the hair should be minimum, right??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

ladysaraii said:


> *Is anyone concerned about the petroleum in the products?*


 
I'll be basically co-washing with it, but definitely will watch my hair for _'potential'_ build-up and clarify accordingly.  

I clarify anyway as a 'rule' every 4-8 weeks.


----------



## Americka (Apr 25, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Would the petroleum matter? I know it cannot penetrate the hair shaft, so if you wash it out, the amount left on the hair should be minimum, right??





IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll be basically co-washing with it, but definitely will watch my hair for _'potential'_ build-up and clarify accordingly.
> 
> I clarify anyway as a 'rule' every 4-8 weeks.



ITA! I haven't noticed any additional build-up plus I shampoo at least once week. It is hardly the only product in my stash with petroleum as an ingredient. Shoot, I'm 37 years old. I remember when petroleum jelly was all that was put in my hair on wash day.


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 25, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Would the petroleum matter? I know it cannot penetrate the hair shaft, so if you wash it out, the amount left on the hair should be minimum, right??


 
I thought it would basically seal the shaft, so nothing else would get in.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll be basically co-washing with it, but definitely will watch my hair for _'potential'_ build-up and clarify accordingly.
> 
> I clarify anyway as a 'rule' every 4-8 weeks.


 
that's a good point.  I'll just keep an eye out.

I just wanted to know what others thought.  Thanks!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 25, 2010)

yodie said:


> None! I just went to another BL this morning and there wasn't a darn bottle of Skala on the shelf. I was looking for a basic condish and masque treatment. I guess I'm good for now because I still have vials of my Cera-Repair. I can just add that to my Aubrey's.


 


I have an extra ceramide formula. Pming you.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 25, 2010)

belledomnik said:


> I went back and got
> 2 Aloe leave-ins
> 2 Aloe Masks
> 6 C3 leave-ims
> ...


 




I love it.


----------



## Americka (Apr 25, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I have an extra ceramide formula. Pming you.



That is very sweet of you!


----------



## Americka (Apr 25, 2010)

There are a total of 12 Skala varieties - 6 of them are carried by the Skala website (which is currently down) as well as Big Lots, 3 by http://www.cariba.com/skala.htm and 3 by http://www.miamiworld.ae/products.htm. *The latter two cannot be ordered from directly. erplexed*


The following varieties have been found at BL: 

Shea Butter - adds moisture to dry or brittle hair - This variety has the poo, con, masque, and leave in. 

Aloe Vera - moisturizes dry and curly hair - This variety has the poo, con, masque, and leave in.

Avocado - adds softness and shine to dry, coarse hair - This variety has the poo, con, masque, and leave in.

Ceramides G3 - seals the cuticles and strengthens hair - This variety has the poo, con, masque, and leave in.

Jaborandi - for thinning, weak or dull hair - This variety has the poo, con, masque, and leave in.

Fruit Cocktail - moisturizes and for all hair types - This variety is only available as a masque.


The following are shown on the Miami World or Cariba websites:

Keratin - (Keratin/Protein) restores structure and seals the cuticles - This variety has the poo, con, masque, and leave in.

Colour - (Amino Acids, Vitamin B5/Panthenol, Ceramides) gives vitality and protection - This variety has the poo, con, masque, and leave in.

Chocolate - (Cocoa, Omega 3, Macadamia) provides intense nutrition and cellular regeneration - This variety has the poo, con, masque, and leave in.

Genetiqs - (Progen/Protein) offers shine and moisture for brittle and damaged hair - This variety has the poo, con, masque, and leave in.

Force Fruit - (Fruit Wax from Mango and Illipe primarily) gives clean, moisturized and strengthened hair - This variety has the poo, con, masque, and leave in.

Lissative - (Silicones and Algae) provides protection, straight, and healthy hair - This variety has the poo, con, and the masque.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello Ladies, I'm so excited right now when I got home this evening my *husband (*yup you heard right) surprised me with a butt load of SKalaaaaaaaaa:woohoo:.  I'm so excited, it's been extremely hard for me to find this product and my sweetbaby found it for me, I love himmm:blowkiss:.

14 bottles of Ceramides G3
07 bottles of Jabornadi
02 bottles of She Butter conditioner
06 jars of Fruit cocktail masque
03 jars of Shea Butter masque

Americka, I'm on your level now Ma , picture me rolling . And a big Thank you to my2 LHCF sisters who shared there products with me in my time of need.  I got some Skala yall.....


----------



## Americka (Apr 25, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Hello Ladies, I'm so excited right now when I got home this evening my *husband (*yup you heard right) surprised me with a butt load of SKalaaaaaaaaa:woohoo:.  I'm so excited, it's been extremely hard for me to find this product and my sweetbaby found it for me, I love himmm:blowkiss:.
> 
> 14 bottles of Ceramides G3
> 07 bottles of Jabornadi
> ...



Dizzam! That's what I'm talking bout! Chile, you are past me! Ya'll making my siggy look like a daycare! Time to close the university!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Americka said:


> Dizzam! That's what I'm talking bout! Chile, you are past me! Ya'll making my siggy look like a daycare! Time to close the university!


 
Girl you better keep that unversity open, I just joined...


----------



## Americka (Apr 26, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl you better keep that unversity open, I just joined...



I'll think about it! Ya'll are puttin' me to shame, I tell ya!


----------



## shiney_sapphire (Apr 26, 2010)

Inventory is now complete.....
4 Ceramides shampoo
4Ceramides conditioner
3  Avocado conditioner
3  Jaborandi conditioner
1  Shea Butter shampoo
8  Fruit cocktails
10 Shea masque
6  Ceramides Leave in
8  Shea leave in
Grand Total 47:woohoo:


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Apr 26, 2010)

I am intrigued.  However, I am not even halfway through my year dedicated to Joico, so I am going to sit this out until next year.  I am very interested in the Ceramides product line though.  Maybe I'll take a quick trip to Big Lots.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Apr 26, 2010)

This is my first post in LHCF, but been a lurker for waaaaay too long.
ANYwhooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Have just purchased 
3 ceramides G3 conditioner (all they had)
4 Aloe Vera Masques
4 Aloe Vera Conditioners
HOPEFULLY, they will get some of the Shea Butter and Avocado in...sighhhhh
THANK YOU ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL for the info!!


----------



## PJaye (Apr 26, 2010)

Are these products being used only for cowashing, or are any of these masques viable deep conditioners?  Are they protein laden?  How are the shampoos?


...and the leave-ins?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought:
2 Ceramides condish
1 Shea Butter condish
1 Fruit cocktail masque

They had a few more and now that I tried the Ceramides and loved it...I will wreck shop on the rest of the stash and hitting up another BL to see if they have the mask.  Though just adding the Condish to my DC was FANTABULOUS!!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 26, 2010)

Man, I am working in San Diego this week and I 'bout caused a wreck!  I saw a Big Lots right off the freeway!

But, I controlled myself and continued my trek on into work.  I will be hitting BLs up when I get off though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2010)

So....I'm in between meetings today....why did I end up back at BL's???..

Looking for more G3! 

I picked up the last 2 bottles.


----------



## MizzCoco (Apr 26, 2010)

PJaye said:


> Are these products being used only for cowashing, or are any of these masques viable deep conditioners? Are they protein laden? How are the shampoos?
> 
> 
> ...and the leave-ins?


 I wanna know too. I already have the Aloe mask, the Jaborani conditioner and the Aloe leave in, but haven't used them yet...just give me a reason to hit up BL for more...I'm WAY in Oklahoma, and I know there's an untouched gold mine of Skala just waiting for me!


----------



## Americka (Apr 26, 2010)

PJaye said:


> Are these products being used only for cowashing, or are any of these masques viable deep conditioners?  Are they protein laden?  How are the shampoos?
> 
> 
> ...and the leave-ins?



Each line, except for Fruit Cocktail and Lissative, has a shampoo, conditioner, masque/dc, and a leave in. Lissative has no leave in and FC is only the leave in.

The conditioners can be used strictly for co-washing (as several including myself have done so) or in the normal shampoo, conditioner, and dc regimen. 

I consider the masques to be viable deep conditioners. The instructions suggest to wrap a hot towel or use a heat cap for 15 minutes with the masque. I always have incredible slip and moisture with their masques. 

I'm not sure how much protein are in the masques. I can try and research this for you, if you would like.

I have used only three of the shampoos - Shea Butter, Jaborandi, and Ceramides G3. The SB and Jaborandi , IMO, are very moisturizing poos. The Cermides G3 not so much. 

I have used the Shea Butter, Aloe Vera and Cermides G3 leave ins. I prefer the SB to all of them. A long term Skala user, adw425 loves to mix the SB with AV. I haven't used Ceramides G3 long enough to give a specific review. I can, however, recommend the SB or the AV. They are good!

HTH!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll be back in the states in two weeks...so probably three weeks till I can get to a BL

lemme find out one of y'all clean out New Jersey


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Americka said:


> Each line, except for Fruit Cocktail and Lissative, has a shampoo, conditioner, masque/dc, and a leave in. Lissative has no leave in and FC is only the leave in.
> 
> The conditioners can be used strictly for co-washing (as several including myself have done so) or in the normal shampoo, conditioner, and dc regimen.
> 
> ...


 . 
Look at you a Skala Scholar  . I co-wash with the Shea Butter conditioner this morning and the slip it give is amazing. I really wasn't excepting that much slip. To bad I only have a few bottles of SB.


----------



## Americka (Apr 26, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> .
> Look at you a Skala Scholar  . I co-wash with the Shea Butter conditioner this morning and this slip it give is amazing. I really wasn't excepting that much slip. To bad I only have a few bottles of SB.



 @ Skala Scholar! I'm putting that next to my avi! 

Girl, you have got to get your hands on the shampoo. The first time I used it, I remember thinking " Dayum! I ain't gotta condition!"  And the Jaborandi is even better!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm going to call around tomorrow, the one my husband went to was not in my immediate area, I will see if I can come up with something.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 26, 2010)

I love Skala!!! I still haven't finished my Shea butter masque. It is never ending.


----------



## yodie (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought all Skala products were ceramide based. Is that not true?


----------



## Americka (Apr 26, 2010)

yodie said:


> I thought all Skala products were ceramide based. Is that not true?



No, Ma'am! Only the Ceramides G3 line and the Colour line have ceramides in them. Only the Ceramides G3 line is currently available in the US.


----------



## PJaye (Apr 26, 2010)

Americka said:


> Each line, except for Fruit Cocktail and Lissative, has a shampoo, conditioner, masque/dc, and a leave in. Lissative has no leave in and FC is only the leave in.
> 
> The conditioners can be used strictly for co-washing (as several including myself have done so) or in the normal shampoo, conditioner, and dc regimen.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you so much for answering my questions and providing such detailed information!

Earlier, I decided to pick up one of the shea butter conditioners in anticipation of tonight’s cowash (and because I had a buck that was burning a hole in my pocket ). The Big Lots in my area didn’t have much of a selection - just the shea, aloe, ceramide and fruit cocktail masques, the ceramide shampoo and the shea butter conditioner.

I don’t put much stock in the so-called cheap conditioners and shampoos because they make my hair feel like sandpaper, in addition to making it a tangled mess. However, when I cowashed with the shea butter conditioner I was quite surprised. It didn’t take much for my hair to become completely saturated despite me being somewhat heavy handed with product usage. And, although I didn’t experience any slip (and I never have with any product I have used, so I am no authority on the Slip Factor), my hair felt very smooth and...moisturized; like a well-oiled body after a long, relaxing bath. I finished by using a smidge of Rusk Sensories Leave-in and some Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Cream, then let it air dry in a ponytail. 

Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Americka (Apr 26, 2010)

PJaye said:


> Thank you so much for answering my questions and providing such detailed information!
> 
> Earlier, I decided to pick up one of the shea butter conditioners in anticipation of tonight’s cowash (and because I had a buck that was burning a hole in my pocket ). The Big Lots in my area didn’t have much of a selection - just the shea, aloe, ceramide and fruit cocktail masques, the ceramide shampoo and the shea butter conditioner.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your experience. As I have posted several times, Shea Butter is my favorite of all the lines. That and the Jaborandi!


----------



## tenderheaded (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, you instigators got to me too I searched for BL in a 25 mi radius, and came up with several. At the one I went to I found cweramides g3 (bought 3) and the shea butter leave in. The shea butter smells amazing

I'm gonna have to hit up the other BL in the area, and when I get to the beach. I can't let this stuff go homeless


----------



## krissyprissy (Apr 26, 2010)

So far Im loving the Shea Butter leave-in, its so moisturizing. 
I went to Big Lots in Southaven, Ms on Stateline Rd. today for all my Memphis, Tn ladies and purchased  2 Fruit cocktail mask, 1 Jaborandi shampoo, 2 Jaborandi conditioners. They have plenty of G3 cerimides and Jaborandi's. Only one fruit cocktail mask left. Now, Im on the hunt for more Shea Butter goodies.


----------



## fluffylocks (Apr 26, 2010)

All they had was the 4 fruit and 1 shea butter masks. I brought them. Was kind of dissapointed. 

And my hair is really picky, so I dont even know why i ran and got it. (Yes I do all these raves for $1)

But dammmmm, that was so much slip. The most slip I have ever had.  AND softness. It was silky. ORS paks, silicon mix and design essentials are about the only other conditioners my hair likes and ive tried alot.- Other ones just sit on my hair, or my hair feels rough or dry. I was thinking even if it doenst leave my hair soft when I rinse, I will buy it just for detangling. (but it did leave it soft)

These are def. going in the rotation. 

Now I have to call also and ask when they are getting shipment, because I know it wasnt nothing but yall that left nothing but 4 dusty fruit masks and that hidden shea mask.- I want to try the other masks and the conditoners really bad.


----------



## fluffylocks (Apr 26, 2010)

PJaye said:


> Thank you so much for answering my questions and providing such detailed information!
> 
> Earlier, I decided to pick up one of the shea butter conditioners in anticipation of tonight’s cowash (and because I had a buck that was burning a hole in my pocket ). The Big Lots in my area didn’t have much of a selection - just the shea, aloe, ceramide and fruit cocktail masques, the ceramide shampoo and the shea butter conditioner.
> 
> ...


 

Me too. 

I dont usually get slip either, or softness. 

But have you ever tried cream of nature shampoo the original one? That didnt give you slip?- Design essentials conditoner and ORS are the only conditoners that give me slip, and Silicon mix no slip at all, just softness. 

So for me too, If i ever want to buy a cheap conditoner, this will be the only one.


What other conditoners and shampoos work for you?


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Apr 26, 2010)

I used the FC masque last night with a lil Porosity Control...I kinda didnt want to wash it out, my hair felt awesome.  I will have to grab the rest of the FC masks if they are still there on Wednesday.

so mini rant...I go to the BL closest to my house (the one I frequent is near my job - 45 minutes away), why did it look like Fantasia stocked the shelves.  It was like the person couldn't read the bottles so put stuff together that looked the same.  It was color coded in some area and just a hodge podge of random stuff thrown on to shelves.  The whole store was confused.  Furniture had random food stuffs, body washes had hair products mixed in.  Hair products had make-up.  Make-up was in 4 different aisles.  I literally spent 25 minutes looking at each shelf front and at angles because product x was sometimes in front of product y.  It wasn't just a lazy shopper dropping things where ever either they fronted the shelves with the wrong products.  

The *only *upside?  I got 2 bottles of Looza Mango for $3 each.


----------



## tanjola (Apr 26, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> So far Im loving the Shea Butter leave-in, its so moisturizing.
> I went to Big Lots in Southaven, Ms on Stateline Rd. today for all my Memphis, Tn ladies and purchased 2 Fruit cocktail mask, 1 Jaborandi shampoo, 2 Jaborandi conditioners. They have plenty of G3 cerimides and Jaborandi's. Only one fruit cocktail mask left. Now, Im on the hunt for more Shea Butter goodies.


 
Thanks so much! Good looking out! I will head down there tommorrow. I went to the one on Austin Peay today and they didn't have any at all.


----------



## krissyprissy (Apr 26, 2010)

tanjola said:


> Thanks so much! Good looking out! I will head down there tommorrow. I went to the one on Austin Peay today and they didn't have any at all.



Thanks Tanjola! I won't bother driving out there while I'm here to visit this week. I wonder about the location on Winchester and Ridgeway or the one in Cordova. I will be mad if they don't have any after making the drive. Gas aint cheap these days.  I prefer the mask for dc and the conditioners for a rinse.


----------



## tanjola (Apr 26, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> Thanks Tanjola! I won't bother driving out there while I'm here to visit this week. I wonder about the location on Winchester and Ridgeway or the one in Cordova. I will be mad if they don't have any after making the drive. Gas aint cheap these days.  I prefer the mask for dc and the conditioners for a rinse.


 
I haven't checked the other stores yet. I did however check the one on Summer this past weekend. They only had the shampoo's. I may be close to the Winchester store tommorrow and will check it. I'll let you know what they have.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Apr 26, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> So far Im loving the Shea Butter leave-in, its so moisturizing.
> I went to Big Lots in Southaven, Ms on Stateline Rd. today for all my Memphis, Tn ladies and purchased 2 Fruit cocktail mask, 1 Jaborandi shampoo, 2 Jaborandi conditioners. They have plenty of G3 cerimides and Jaborandi's. Only one fruit cocktail mask left. Now, Im on the hunt for more Shea Butter goodies.


 OOOHHH hit the BL site today to find that Memphis has LOTS of them and am driving an hour + for a Saturday in Memphis shopping for the FC and SB lines!! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## ***BlessedMom*** (Apr 26, 2010)

Winchester only has the 2 aloe masks. Cordova has nothing!! I am going to Southhaven.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 26, 2010)

cutiebe2 said:


> I'll be back in the states in two weeks...so probably three weeks till I can get to a BL
> 
> lemme find out one of y'all clean out New Jersey



Try North Jerze


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hit up the other BL near my grandparents house.  The shelves were packed with Skala compared to the other store I visited.  Neither have the Jaborandi which is the one I really want to try.

2 Ceramide Leave-ins (the only 2)
4 Ceramide Condish
5 Ceramide Masques
1 Ceramide Poo (don't really use shampoo & they had enough I can get more)
2 Aloe vera masques (the only 2)
2 Shea Butter Condish
1 Shea Butter masques (only 1)

Going to try the Leave in tonight and seal with VF.


----------



## krissyprissy (Apr 27, 2010)

sgmom2 said:


> Winchester only has the 2 aloe masks. Cordova has nothing!! I am going to Southhaven.



Hurry up before its cleaned out.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 27, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hit up the other BL near my grandparents house. The shelves were packed with Skala compared to the other store I visited. Neither have the Jaborandi which is the one I really want to try.
> 
> 2 Ceramide Leave-ins (the only 2)
> 4 Ceramide Condish
> ...


 
Nice haul, I wish mine had leave-ins


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Apr 27, 2010)

hmmm looks like not a buncha stuff in Memphis, so thank you for saving me a trip.  Maybe I'll try the one in Union City if sgmom2 doesn't find a bunch in Cordova.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 27, 2010)

Since tomorrow is my day off from physical therapy, I'm going to hit up 5 BL that are fairly close. I know for a couple of them, Tuesday is their delivery day, but they may not have stuff out until later.


----------



## afrikurl (Apr 27, 2010)

Firstborn hooked me up with the location of her DH's haul and I went promptly after work. DH called me 30 mins after I usually make it home asking my whereabouts. I was like Why? What happened? I"ll be there in a minute. (I was busted)

Mr Firstborn bought the whole dang-on store. There were about 10 FC masques left. I bought 3. *I was trynna be considerate for the other LA ladies*

I have kinky twists so I can't feel my hair if i use it. I really want to try the ones with ceremides and jaborandi.


----------



## PJaye (Apr 27, 2010)

fluffylocks said:


> Me too.
> 
> I dont usually get slip either, or softness.
> 
> ...


 
I’ve never tried any of the CON or Design Essentials products; and the ORS Pak and Silicon Mix (actually all Dominican products) make my hair hard and tangled. The only shampoo I can effectively use is Elasta QP’s Crème Conditioning Shampoo.

As for conditioners, I will either use some doctored Elasta QP DPR, Kenra or AO Honeysuckle Rose, but I’m not really feeling them. I just bought the Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm, Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm and some Mizani Moisturefuse, so I will give those a try over the next few weeks.

Still, after countless purchases and much disappointment, I finally have two decent leave-in conditioners - Rusk and PM’s The Conditioner, and REAL moisturizers, which are Qhemet Biologics’ Burdock Root and Amla Creams (I could kiss both the proprietor and the person who recommended them smack dab on their mouths for these two creams ).

This hair stuff has been an uphill battle (and costly), but this a-dolla-for-some-Skala thing is looking promising.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 27, 2010)

afrikurl said:


> Firstborn hooked me up with the location of her DH's haul and I went promptly after work. Mr Firstborn bought the whole dang-on store.



Hail Mr. Firstborn2, King of Skala!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uanHjO99jJQ&feature=related


----------



## Coffee (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I'm back from my BL runs. None had the Ceramides G3 masque. I did see a lot of SB, Jaborandi and Ceramides condish. I saw AV leave in and Ceramides G3 leave in. I did pick up extra Ceramides G3 leave in....just in case people can't find it and would like to try it.


----------



## 2inspireU (Apr 27, 2010)

Today I will cowash with the Skala SB condish and DC with the Ceramides G3 mask w/ steam. It will be my first time using Skala products. I hope my hair likes it because I bought enough Skala like my hair does.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Apr 27, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Well I'm back from my BL runs. None had the Ceramides G3 masque. I did see a lot of SB, Jaborandi and Ceramides condish. I saw AV leave in and Ceramides G3 leave in. I did pick up extra Ceramides G3 leave in....just in case people can't find it and would like to try it.



I still cant find a thing, patiently waiting for the mail to come lol, okay not waiting patiently at all...skalaaaaaaa


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 27, 2010)

I can't wait to try the Ceremides G3, patiently waiting,lol...


----------



## choctaw (Apr 27, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I can't wait to try the Ceremides G3, patiently waiting,lol...



Which ones have you used? I bought the aloe vera, jabarondi, ceremides G3 conditioners today. no avocado or shea butter at this BL. also got aloe vera leave-in and a fruit cocktail.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Apr 27, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I can't wait to try the Ceremides G3, patiently waiting,lol...



OMG Skalaaaaaaaa has arrived!!!! Yes lawd! Now patiently waiting for more skala to come in the mail... Ohhhhh aloe vera Skalaaaaaaaa...come to me

So here's what I got in the package, thanks a gazillion to the kind hearted souls that are willing to send me some, I am sooo happy right now. Ok I'm a dork...

-Ceramides G3 Conditioner
-Ceramides G3 Leave-in
-Fruit Cocktail Masque

Yum yum yum!


----------



## 2inspireU (Apr 27, 2010)

I used the Skala SB condish to cowash, and I don't think my hair likes it. I will try it a few more times to verify. However, DCing with Skala Ceramide G3 with steam was the ish. My hair was so unbelievably soft. I love it. I think next time I will even add Wheat Germ oil or Rice Bran oil to it to make it even better.


----------



## Americka (Apr 27, 2010)

2inspireU said:


> *I used the Skala SB condish to cowash, and I don't think my hair likes it.* I will try it a few more times to verify. However, DCing with Skala Ceramide G3 with steam was the ish. My hair was so unbelievably soft. I love it. I think next time I will even add Wheat Germ oil or Rice Bran oil to it to make it even better.



What were the initial results?


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 27, 2010)

I went to a different BL and got some more Skala. I tried the jaborandi Condish and it is good also. The smell reminds me of indian wash powders.


----------



## krissyprissy (Apr 28, 2010)

2inspireU said:


> I used the Skala SB condish to cowash, and I don't think my hair likes it. I will try it a few more times to verify. However, DCing with Skala Ceramide G3 with steam was the ish. My hair was so unbelievably soft. I love it. I think next time I will even add Wheat Germ oil or Rice Bran oil to it to make it even better.



I DC using the aloe vera mask with oil and it was better than using the regular conditioner alone. My hair was slippier and it dried softer.


----------



## krissyprissy (Apr 28, 2010)

tanjola said:


> I haven't checked the other stores yet. I did however check the one on Summer this past weekend. They only had the shampoo's. I may be close to the Winchester store tommorrow and will check it. I'll let you know what they have.



I went to the one on Winchester today because I couldn't help myself. They had some G3 leave-in and some Avocado conditioners. I didnt buy any because I have those already. But I did pick up some Natures Gate Jojoba and Biotin conditioner for $1.50 each and drove up the street to the Indian grocery/resturant for some Vatika oil so it was not a wasted trip.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 28, 2010)

choctaw said:


> Which ones have you used? I bought the aloe vera, jabarondi, ceremides G3 conditioners today. no avocado or shea butter at this BL. also got aloe vera leave-in and a fruit cocktail.


 
Nice haul, I see the Skala got to you as well.... So far I've tried the fruit cocktail and the shea butter conditioner. Don't forget to come back and give a review.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Chelz said:


> OMG Skalaaaaaaaa has arrived!!!! Yes lawd! Now patiently waiting for more skala to come in the mail... Ohhhhh aloe vera Skalaaaaaaaa...come to me
> 
> So here's what I got in the package, thanks a gazillion to the kind hearted souls that are willing to send me some, I am sooo happy right now. Ok I'm a dork...
> 
> ...


 
Chelz I'm just now seeing this sweetpie, I can't wait to hear your review, you must be doing your hair right now. I'm excited for you Ma.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 28, 2010)

2inspireU said:


> *I used the Skala SB condish to cowash, and I don't think my hair likes it.* I will try it a few more times to verify. However, DCing with Skala Ceramide G3 with steam was the ish. My hair was so unbelievably soft. I love it. I think next time I will even add Wheat Germ oil or Rice Bran oil to it to make it even better.


 
say it aint so, please try it again....


----------



## choctaw (Apr 28, 2010)

I usually mix conditioner with honey and yogurt to condition my hair at least once each week. I mixed the fruit cocktail with equal amounts of honey and plain full fat greek yogurt and applied to dry hair. I put a strip of cotton beauty coil below hairline to absorb drips and covered head with a plastic baggie. I left the mixture on my hair for a bit over an hour. I rinsed the concoction out of my hair in shower and my hair texture felt different. I usually get some coils in the nape and waves in the crown. I could feel raised coils all over my head beneath my palms. I got out of shower and checked hair in mirror to make sure I wasn't having a Predator transformation cuz I do not have dreads ... I got some kinks but they don't lock up 

Rinsed out the yogurt fruit cocktail honey blend and added Skala aloe vera conditioner until hair was saturated from roots to ends. I rinsed out conditioner and put on towel turban to soak up excess water. I smoothed in the aloe leave-in conditioner from roots to ends. Then I twisted my hair. I rubbed cfcg into palms and smoothed into each twist, then rubbed small amount into edges and over base of twists. The products smell good and were reasonably thick, not runny. I am not sure if the equal amounts of yogurt/honey/conditioner made it coil all over.

My hair felt strong, smooth and coiled after the fruit cocktail yogurt blend. The aloe vera conditioner did not disrupt the coils or cause tangles. I look forward to checking out the ceremides g3 and jarabondi. 

I thank the ladies who post and share product information. Its amazing how much these same products cost online


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 28, 2010)

^^Thank you for the review, I must try your condition blend it sounds yummy.


----------



## tanjola (Apr 28, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> I went to the one on Winchester today because I couldn't help myself. They had some G3 leave-in and some Avocado conditioners. I didnt buy any because I have those already. But I did pick up some Natures Gate Jojoba and Biotin conditioner for $1.50 each and drove up the street to the Indian grocery/resturant for some Vatika oil so it was not a wasted trip.


 
Thanks for the update. I didn't get a chance to go yesterday. I will be going to Cordova today. I will check there and let you know what I find.


----------



## tanjola (Apr 28, 2010)

sgmom2 said:


> Winchester only has the 2 aloe masks. Cordova has nothing!! I am going to Southhaven.


 

OOps!! Just saw this. I guess I won'y be going to Cordova. Thanks.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Apr 28, 2010)

Did anyone ever find out if these have a lot of protein?

Last night, touched up the indigo portion of my henna and afterwards used the Aloe Masque.  Sealed it with castor oil and headed off to bed in a triple baggie.  Woke up this morning and it felt sooooooooooo nice, had me grinning at myself in the mirror.  Co-washed this morning with the Aloe conditioner.  I LOVE the way it feels on my hair even after the indigo washout.  errrmm, should mention that I tend to be on the heavy handed side with products so seriously slathered the masque on this morning.  Finger combed thru, sealed with castor & evoo, gathered it all together and damp twisted it still dripping with a claw clip to the middle back of head.  Right before heading out the door, took a paper towel and let it soak up the excess drip, then off to work. 
Dunno if any of you have had that hard hair after a henna/indigo application, but this time it is not too bad.  Usually, there is not softness, but today, keep touching my hair because it feels good.
Hoping to find the Fruit, avocado and Shea, so I can try those as well.


----------



## 2inspireU (Apr 28, 2010)

Americka said:


> What were the initial results?



My hair felt a little hard, no slip, and  not moisturized.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 28, 2010)

I am going to try the Skala Shea Butter conditioner after class. I love the masque and leave in so I hope this works too.


----------



## LadyPBC (Apr 28, 2010)

Dag - I was in Ohio this past weekend and went to a couple Big Lots to find the S-Curl juice (came up empty handed).  I, at the time, thot Skala products were just for those who have BKTs so I only bought 2 jars of something (skala condish I think).  Now (even after I promised myself I would not buy another conditioner for my hair) am like a junkie needing a fix  for some of these products I can't even pronouce . I don't need it but for a dolla I gots ta have it!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 28, 2010)

Just finished using the Fruit Cocktail Mask on my DD and it's good! She is 4a/b transitioning (8 months) and sometimes her hair is nearly impossible to comb out. 

I used the whole tub (at $1, why not?) and sat her under the dryer on low for 30 minutes. Her hair was soft as butta and very easy to comb through.

Gotta get more of this stuff. I wonder if there's a way to buy it by the case?


----------



## choctaw (Apr 28, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> *Did anyone ever find out if these have a lot of protein?*
> Dunno if any of you have had that hard hair after a henna/indigo application, but this time it is not too bad.  Usually, there is not softness, but today, keep touching my hair because it feels good.



I hope others will post their experiences in similar detail. This is the first time a conditioner mixed with yogurt formed coils all over my head. The aloe vera sounds like it was a nice match for your henna/indigo application. 

Thank you so much for sharing. And yep, its hard to keep my fingers out of my hair


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 28, 2010)

I forgot to come back to to update on my purchase.  I went to the Big Lots near my apt, and they had Skala in stock!  I bought the Shea Butter leave-in and the Ja(forgot the spelling) mask.


----------



## yodie (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone in the Los Angeles area find these products at BL?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi  Yodie I will send you an email


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 28, 2010)

wow so I just used my jaborandi mask. I've had it for 3 weeks just waiting to use it..and wow! my hair has slip after I wash it out annnndddd its moisturized!!! on blow dried hair!! my hair is soft..and that was only using it as a rinse out condish..too lazy to dc right now. mmm this was just too yummy for words. I guess I'll go to BL and pick up two more..


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 28, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> wow so I just used my jaborandi mask. I've had it for 3 weeks just waiting to use it..and wow! my hair has slip after I wash it out annnndddd its moisturized!!! on blow dried hair!! my hair is soft..and that was only using it as a rinse out condish..too lazy to dc right now. mmm this was just too yummy for words. I guess I'll go to BL and pick up two more..


 

I didn't know Jaborandi had a masque thank you Chelleypie, I want to try this a well, I will have to continue my search. Skalaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 28, 2010)

Just popped in to say I'm in love with the Aloe cond.!! This formula is nice and rich. Detangling was a breeze and my hair dried super soft and I haven't applied anything else to it yet. Thanks again Americka!!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 28, 2010)

yodie said:


> Anyone in the Los Angeles area find these products at BL?


I found them at a Big Lots in Culver City off of the Sepulveda exit (near LAX)

I picked up 4 bottles of the Ceramide C3 and 1 bottle of Shea Butter.  All for $1.


----------



## Americka (Apr 28, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Just popped in to say I'm in love with the Aloe cond.!! This formula is nice and rich. Detangling was a breeze and my hair dried super soft and I haven't applied anything else to it yet. Thanks again Americka!!



You are so welcome! I used the AV to detangle my dry and tangled braidout. Slapped it in, stepped in the shower, and hair flowed like silk. Disclaimer - do not try this at home!  The AV leave in is good too!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Apr 28, 2010)

Priss Pot said:


> I forgot to come back to to update on my purchase. I went to the Big Lots near my apt, and they had Skala in stock! I bought the Shea Butter leave-in and the Ja(forgot the spelling) mask.


 errrmm ok...not tryna stalk you are anything....BUTTTTTTAAHHHHHH
could you help a sista out and give the location of that particular BL...I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO in need of that Shea Butter and Jah....sooo IF you're in Memphis...could you give a lil' bitta detail as to that BL location..
PURTTTEEE PLEASSSSSSS with Skala on top!!!!:Blush2:


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 28, 2010)

Had to make a run to Maryland yesterday and stopped at the BL around the corner from my sister's house....and NOTHING!!!  They barely even had a health & beauty section and the only Skala they had was the FC.  I thought with there being a decent Hispanic population they would carry it

I mean after driving 3 hours they could had at least had more than 4 jars

I guess they don't carry the Jar(sp?) one in this area unless I try the stores that are like 25+miles away


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 28, 2010)

IDT was kind enough to send me some Skala. I just used the fruit cocktail mask and also used the avocado conditioner as a leave-in. The mask made my hair feel like silk. I am under the dryer and will post my results in the morning.  Thank you Terri!!!


----------



## yodie (Apr 28, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I found them at a Big Lots in Culver City off of the Sepulveda exit (near LAX)
> 
> I picked up 4 bottles of the Ceramide C3 and 1 bottle of Shea Butter. All for $1.


 
THANKS to the ladies that gave me info on BL with Skala. I'm making a trip on Friday.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Apr 29, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Had to make a run to Maryland yesterday and stopped at the BL around the corner from my sister's house....and NOTHING!!!  They barely even had a health & beauty section and the only Skala they had was the FC.  I thought with there being a decent Hispanic population they would carry it
> 
> I mean after driving 3 hours they could had at least had more than 4 jars
> 
> I guess they don't carry the Jar(sp?) one in this area unless I try the stores that are like 25+miles away



Where in Maryland did you go?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 29, 2010)

Chelz said:


> Where in Maryland did you go?



I was in Lexington Park.  I know where is that? About an hour southeast of Waldof


----------



## soonergirl (Apr 29, 2010)

OOOOO I cant stand you bishes!!!!! Ok went to big lots cleared them out of the shea butter and fruit cocktail mask... got the ceramide condish (4) the "j" one (4) the avocado and the aloe vera condish... woo wee. here we go, and I am also a juicer.....got skala and the juice, life is good!!! cmon wl!!! Thanks for the new product!!


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Apr 29, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Had to make a run to Maryland yesterday and stopped at the BL around the corner from my sister's house....and NOTHING!!! They barely even had a health & beauty section and the only Skala they had was the FC. I thought with there being a decent Hispanic population they would carry it
> 
> I mean after driving 3 hours they could had at least had more than 4 jars
> 
> I guess they don't carry the Jar(sp?) one in this area unless I try the stores that are like 25+miles away


 
Where in Maryland did you find it. Do you (or anyone else) know where to find this line in the DMV (or Brooklyn really)?


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 29, 2010)

anyone found the ceramide mask and leave in? if so i'll give you the money to send it to me. oh yea just bought 2 more jaborandi masks =)


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Apr 29, 2010)

girlyprincess23 said:


> Where in Maryland did you find it. Do you (or anyone else) know where to find this line in the DMV (or Brooklyn really)?


 
I live in the DMV and this morning I found it at the Giant store in Bailey's Crossing (Falls Church area).  Only they weren't a freakin' dollar .  I looked in the BLs in Woodbridge and they didn't have a single one.  So SOME Giants in the DMV has it but not all.  HTHs


----------



## krissyprissy (Apr 29, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> anyone found the ceramide mask and leave in? if so i'll give you the money to send it to me. oh yea just bought 2 more jaborandi masks =)



I think they have it in my city. I will check next week when I drive back. Right now I'm in Memphis visiting family but they dont have much here.


----------



## andromeda (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not even in need of new products nor am I am pj but this thread has me wanting some Skala.  The price point and quality of ingredients is really compelling - almost seems to good to be true.  Of course, there are no Big Lots in NYC and the idea of paying full price is a downer.  I wonder if there are any comparable product lines in terms of quality and price (and delectable product names).  I'm also curious what Skala's Big Lots offerings are part of business strategy and if this arrangement is sustainable or lucrative.  I only want to know this info for market research purposes .  *Repeats mantra*  I have no need for new products, I have no need...


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 29, 2010)

yay my mom bought me the ceramides leave in and condish..she said they didn't have the masque =(


----------



## Americka (Apr 29, 2010)

andromeda said:


> I'm not even in need of new products nor am I am pj but this thread has me wanting some Skala.  The price point and quality of ingredients is really compelling - almost seems to good to be true.  Of course, there are no Big Lots in NYC and the idea of paying full price is a downer.  I wonder if there are any comparable product lines in terms of quality and price (and delectable product names).  I'm also curious what Skala's Big Lots offerings are part of business strategy and if this arrangement is sustainable or lucrative.  I only want to know this info for market research purposes .  *Repeats mantra*  I have no need for new products, I have no need...



I love your posts - so intelligent and thought provoking! 

Other than one of the cheapies (White Rain or Vo5), very few of BL's products are sold at such a low price point. I have searched for products that would be comparable to Skala and the only one with similar products is Sedal. I have not tried Sedal, however a couple of ladies on the forum have (including HijabiFlyGirl) and they were not impressed. I, too, have pondered why BL is able to carry this product for this price, when it is sold for 5 or 6 times as much on Skala's website.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2010)

They also have it at AJ Wright, but it is $2.99 and you could actually buy 3 for what they're charging at AJ Wright.


----------



## Americka (Apr 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> They also have it at AJ Wright, but it is $2.99 and you could actually buy 3 for what they're charging at AJ Wright.



And even that beats what folks are asking on Ebay! $8.49 for the leave in and $7.99 to $9.99 for the cons, poos and masques. Oh, that's right - the shipping is free!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 29, 2010)

I tried the fruit cocktail masque on tuesday and it did nothing for my hair. Its thicker than the regular conds but it did not leave my hair soft like the ceramide g3. Sunday i am gonna cowash with the aloe cond to test out.


----------



## Americka (Apr 29, 2010)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> I tried the fruit cocktail masque on tuesday and it did nothing for my hair. Its thicker than the regular conds but it did not leave my hair soft like the ceramide g3. Sunday i am gonna cowash with the aloe cond to test out.




Are you going to give the FC another try at a later date? Will you keep using it, but add a few things to it? Thanks for your review!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 29, 2010)

Americka said:


> And even that beats what folks are asking on Ebay! $8.49 for the leave in and $7.99 to $9.99 for the cons, poos and masques. Oh, that's right - the shipping is free!



ssooo....should I buy up the big lots condish so i can make a profit on ebay.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 29, 2010)

Okay I am officially done buying skala for a while. you guys turned me on to it, and I went crazy. I went to another BL today to get more and bought everything except two of each product to be fair to the next woman . LOL I'm done for a while.


----------



## Americka (Apr 29, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ssooo....should I buy up the big lots condish so i can make a profit on ebay.



It certainly is a thought, but who is crazy enough to pay those prices?   Ya'll know I love me some Skala grin, but I ain't paying that much for it!


----------



## choctaw (Apr 29, 2010)

andromeda said:


> I'm not even in need of new products nor am I am pj but this thread has me wanting some Skala.  The price point and quality of ingredients is really compelling - almost seems to good to be true.  Of course, there are no Big Lots in NYC and the idea of paying full price is a downer..  *Repeats mantra*  I have no need for new products, I have no need...



There are big lots in Long Island, NY. I was visiting a cousin several years ago and she does bulk shopping at BL in Long Island. Try typing Hempstead, NY into the BL Store locator. G'wan get your skala on, gurl


----------



## NaturallyMo (Apr 30, 2010)

I had seen this line last month and had even picked up a few masks and leave-ins, but as a recovering PJ, I fought the urge . After hearing all of the wonderful raves about Skala, it sparked my curiosity and I stopped by BL the other night and picked up a few things. Aloe shampoo and mask, Shea Butter mask and leave-in, and fruit cocktail mask. Now why did I go and do that? I tried the aloe shampoo and masque along with the shea butter leave in yesterday and I loved it ! Gave me a great wash and go.  I've been fighting the urge to go clear the shelves. But I think I'm going to have to...  So much for my recovery. Darn yall and this Skala!


----------



## andromeda (Apr 30, 2010)

Americka said:


> I love your posts - so intelligent and thought provoking!


:blush3: Thanks! I really appreciate that.   Now if only I was more diligent with my typing and proofreading.  



> Other than one of the cheapies (White Rain or Vo5), very few of BL's products are sold at such a low price point. I have searched for products that would be comparable to Skala and the only one with similar products is Sedal. I have not tried Sedal, however a couple of ladies on the forum have (including HijabiFlyGirl) and they were not impressed. I, too, have pondered why BL is able to carry this product for this price, when it is sold for 5 or 6 times as much on Skala's website.


Exactly!  V05 occurred to me as a comp but even though they have fairly good ingredients, I can understand the price point because the products are watered down and probably cost less to produce.  These skala products have good ingredients *and* seem very substantial - deep conditioners, masks, etc. 

Your siggy brings a tear to my eye.  A tear equal parts joy and sadness. 



choctaw said:


> There are big lots in Long Island, NY. I was visiting a cousin several years ago and she does bulk shopping at BL in Long Island. Try typing Hempstead, NY into the BL Store locator.G'wan get your skala on, gurl


  Thanks for that info.. I saw they had LI and NJ locations but it's a trek. I just might ride out there.  I will not be getting my Skala on though, I'll be getting my market research on. Now that I think about it, I only have half a bottle of AOSHR and 1 jar of hairveda sitrinillah left, so I am due for some more deep conditioners.  :scratchch  Maybe I'll get my Skala on after all....


----------



## ***BlessedMom*** (Apr 30, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> errrmm ok...not tryna stalk you are anything....BUTTTTTTAAHHHHHH
> could you help a sista out and give the location of that particular BL...I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO in need of that Shea Butter and Jah....sooo IF you're in Memphis...could you give a lil' bitta detail as to that BL location..
> PURTTTEEE PLEASSSSSSS with Skala on top!!!!:Blush2:


 
I thought she was in Memphis too but she is in Knoxville. Southaven had the Jaborandi condish.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 30, 2010)

Picked up 3 bottles of Shea butter cond. today and another bottle of the  Jaborandi. Still trying to find the mask & leave ins in this one and the Aloe. Still haven't found the Avocado formula.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 30, 2010)

Are you all finding the G3 mask and the avocado products in your locations?


----------



## adw425 (Apr 30, 2010)

I've been to Chicago to visit my family and I just knew I would clean up at Big Lots there, but no such luck.  The BL on Cicero at or about 76th only had the ceramides conditioner and masque, which I made my sister buy and she loves it.  I have enough of the ceramides so I did not need anymore.  The Big Lots in River Oaks had no Skala products at all...  I got the ceramides leave-in a couple weeks ago at the Big Lots here on Chamblee-Tucker and that was all they had.  I will be over near the Big Chicken tomorrow so I will see what they have this week at the one on Roswell.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 30, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Are you all finding the G3 mask and the avocado products in your locations?


 


Nope.


----------



## MizzCoco (Apr 30, 2010)

Added a few more products to my Skala collection today. This BL didn't have much to choose from, but I did find the avocado shampoo and conditioner, and I got some shea butter masque. The shampoo looks so creamy and moisturizing, I can't wait to try it! I still have 2 more BL in my city so I'm hitting them up when I get off work tomorrow


----------



## Americka (Apr 30, 2010)

MizzCoco said:


> Added a few more products to my Skala collection today. This BL didn't have much to choose from, but I did find the avocado shampoo and conditioner, and I got some shea butter masque. The shampoo looks so creamy and moisturizing, I can't wait to try it! I still have 2 more BL in my city so I'm hitting them up when I get off work tomorrow



I have used the Avocado conditioner, but never the shampoo. Please give us a review as soon as you have sampled it! Thanks!


----------



## Muse (May 1, 2010)

Ok this thread keeps getting bumped up so of course I had to look. I went to my local BL yesterday and found the G3 Mask, Aloe Mask, and Fruit cocktail mask. They also had the G3 conditioner but that's it. No poos and no leave ins-which is what I was really looking for. I just tried the G3 Mask. At first I unscrewed the top and thought 'man this stuff looks so cheap!'. I used it and WOW! So much slip! Rinsing it out almost felt like rinsing out a relaxer for me because it smoothed my hair out so well ( I am texlaxed). I am letting my hair air dry right now and the front is completely dry and it is so soft. I haven't used any other products. I am definitely going back for the rest of the G3 masks (there were only 2 left after I bought my one container).

Question-Do the shampoos contain sulfates? Are they drying?

I was VERY surprised to see that my little rinky dink BL had the G3 Mask because it seems to be harder to find from what I have read here.
*If anyone has the G3 leave in and can't find the mask I would be willing to buy another mask and swap. PM me.*


----------



## Americka (May 1, 2010)

Muse said:


> Ok this thread keeps getting bumped up so of course I had to look. I went to my local BL yesterday and found the G3 Mask, Aloe Mask, and Fruit cocktail mask. They also had the G3 conditioner but that's it. No poos and no leave ins-which is what I was really looking for. I just tried the G3 Mask. At first I unscrewed the top and thought 'man this stuff looks so cheap!'. I used it and WOW! So much slip! Rinsing it out almost felt like rinsing out a relaxer for me because it smoothed my hair out so well ( I am texlaxed). I am letting my hair air dry right now and the front is completely dry and it is so soft. I haven't used any other products. I am definitely going back for the rest of the G3 masks (there were only 2 left after I bought my one container).
> *
> Question-Do the shampoos contain sulfates? Are they drying?*
> 
> ...



*@ bold red -* Yes, I have the G3 poo and it does contain sulfates. It has Sodium Laureth 2 sulfate as well as Sodium Laureth sulfate. IMO, the Shea Butter and Jaborandi poos are moisturizing to the point that it "feels" like conditioner is unnecessary. I love them! The G3 poo - not so much!


----------



## Muse (May 1, 2010)

Americka said:


> *@ bold red -* Yes, I have the G3 poo and it does contain sulfates. It has Sodium Laureth 2 sulfate as well as Sodium Laureth sulfate. IMO, the Shea Butter and Jaborandi poos are moisturizing to the point that it "feels" like conditioner is unnecessary. I love them! The G3 poo - not so much!



Thanks so much Americka! I will look out for those two shampoos.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 1, 2010)

I mixed the G3 masque with Sitrinillah, SAS, honey, and the G3 condish and had a great experience again.  However, I didn't have a good experience with the Shea Butter condish I used it after another cowash which may have changed how it worked.  After I use up a couple other things I'll try the AV and SB by themselves.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 2, 2010)

Anyone want to swap? I have several Ceramides Shampoos, which is nothin' by PJ'ism, cuz I don't use shampoo at all! I would looove the Ceramides Conditioner or Masks of any kind. 

PM me, if interested.


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 2, 2010)

I have THREE...I repeat THREE bottles of Jaborandi conditioner to trade with anyone for any of the masques. PM me for details.

I love this conditioner for wash and go's. It dries so so soft.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 2, 2010)

I'll swap one of my jabarondi masques for a ceramide masque. please pretty please!


----------



## Muse (May 2, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> I'll swap one of my jabarondi masques for a ceramide masque. please pretty please!



Are you willing to swap any leave ins for the ceramide mask? 
Especially the ceramide leave in?


----------



## taz007 (May 2, 2010)

SCORE!!  I just got out of Big Lots in Bakersfield, CA and I cleared off their shelves!  Got me some Shea Butter and Aloe Vera Masks!  Can't wait to get home!

Sorry, Bakersfield LHCFers


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 2, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ssooo....should I buy up the big lots condish so i can make a profit on ebay.


 ooooh what a GREAT idea!!! But no free shipping, just sell it cheaper than the others because you'd STILL make a nice profit.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 2, 2010)

sgmom2 said:


> I thought she was in Memphis too but she is in Knoxville. Southaven had the Jaborandi condish.


 With all this CRAZY rain/tornaod etc this weekend....didn't EVEN attempt that drive.  Guess it'll have to wait til next weekend...but thanks so much.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 2, 2010)

taz007 said:


> SCORE!! I just got out of Big Lots in Bakersfield, CA and I cleared off their shelves! Got me some Shea Butter and Aloe Vera Masks! Can't wait to get home!
> 
> Sorry, Bakersfield LHCFers


 
I need numbaz how many bottles all together, I went out looking today, came up empty


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 2, 2010)

Okay so I cowashed with tha Ceramides G-3 conditioner for the first time today yall,I felt some slippin' and slidin' goin on as I was applying it,, Can you say slip*-*a*-*licious,:eyebrows2??? I didnt know you could get to Slipsville for just a $1, I must've been taking tha long way around. Now I really need to find some Skala!

*Side Note:* My hair wanted to act a fool when I was rinsing it out, my hair is just in plain old denial. It just cant believe the slippage. This too shall pass. Cant wait to officially try out tha Ceramides G-3 leave-in on clean hair, and attempt to blowdry...


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 2, 2010)

Muse said:


> Are you willing to swap any leave ins for the ceramide mask?
> Especially the ceramide leave in?



my mom only gave me 1 leave in of the ceramide one and they have no skala ceramide in my area..so can't trade that one.


----------



## taz007 (May 2, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I need numbaz how many bottles all together, I went out looking today, came up empty



How 'bout a picture :


----------



## yodie (May 2, 2010)

taz007 said:


> SCORE!! I just got out of Big Lots in Bakersfield, CA and I cleared off their shelves! Got me some Shea Butter and Aloe Vera Masks! Can't wait to get home!
> 
> Sorry, Bakersfield LHCFers


taz007, I'm jealous!! 
I tried BL again and still nothing!! 

There is truly an angel in this thread! 
I tried the G3 condish and G3 leave in. Really defined my curls. My hair feels great. I have the G3 condish, leave in and the Jaborandi conidsh. Can't wait to try the Jaborandi condish. 

I need to find some shampoo now and some of the masques. I'm sure the masques are GREAT!!! Are the masques considered deep conditioners?


----------



## 2inspireU (May 2, 2010)

yodie said:


> taz007, I'm jealous!!
> I tried BL again and still nothing!!
> 
> There is truly an angel in this thread!
> ...



Yes, the masques are considered deep conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2010)

I Just Hope they don't Raise the Price after the Major LHCF Haul Invasion Across the Country!

I'd like to find the Jaborandi Conditionererplexed

I am seriously considering replacing my Matrix for the Ceramides G3

Hope I likey.  I haven't tried any of them yet (but do have a 'few' in my stash).


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 2, 2010)

taz007 said:


> How 'bout a picture :


 

My heart is racing I want to try the aloe so bad, I will not give up, I'll continue to look for it. Congratz on your haul.

ETA:: Plus you are a show off


----------



## Muse (May 2, 2010)

I went to 2 different BLs today and found: 1 shea butter masque, shea butter shampoo, 3 more ceramide masques, ceramide poo and con, jaborandi poo (didn't buy this because they said it removes excess oil and I don't need that), and FINALLY 3 bottles of ceramide leave in!!! That is what I really wanted and it was the only leave in they had. Now I have the whole G3 line.

The first thing I did was try the leave in as soon as I got home on dry hair. WOW! Instantly soft and silky hair! It's like it just melted into my hair! I'm so excited!! I really hate to say that this gives my beloved LTR leave in a run for the money so I won't until I give it some time. I am about to use the whole G3 line tonight. I just can't get over how good this stuff makes my hair feel and there isn't a single silicone listed in the G3 line. This is great because although I am not a cone free girl by any means, I won't have to worry about cone build up with this line. Looks really can be deceiving. If it weren't for you ladies I would have looked at the packaging, price, ingredients, and consistency and thought 'no way this stuff is gonna do anything for my hair'. WRONG!

Man, as good as the only 2 products I have tried has made my hair feel I can see why you ladies are building mega stashes. Something tells me that BL won't be carrying this stuff for too long.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 2, 2010)

I really wish someone would go get me the masque. I promise to pay for that and the shipping. =( I just want the ceramide masque mang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Something tells me that BL won't be carrying this stuff for too long.*


 
Me Too Muse.  Good Review!


----------



## yodie (May 2, 2010)

Man, I want to try the masques!!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 2, 2010)

yodie said:


> Man, I want to try the masques!!


 


chelleypie810 said:


> I really wish someone would go get me the masque. I promise to pay for that and the shipping. =( I just want the ceramide masque mang.


 

 I wanna try the masques also. The only one I have is the shea and I haven't used it yet.


----------



## Muse (May 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too Muse.  Good Review!



Thanks! Lol, I almost feel like it's a mistake that BL got them and I wanna get all I can before they realize it.

I plan on going by the BLs next week to see if they restocked the G3 ceramides masques and if they did I will pick up enough to send to you ladies who can't find it. I think 6 is enough for my own personal stash.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 2, 2010)

^^Thanks!!!!


----------



## CA*Nappy (May 3, 2010)

Heres My Skala Haul!!!! After driving 12 hours to AZ, Blowing out a whole tank of gase in one day, and all to clear out 6 BL!!! 




And i haven't even tried this stuff yet...It better be amazing!!!


----------



## NaturallyMo (May 3, 2010)

I went back to Bl today and picked up the last aloe mask and shampoo, the last 2 shea butter leave ins, and 4 more each of the shea butter and  fruit cocktail masqes.  Some one bought up all of the aloe leave-ins and shampoo, because earlier in the week they had plenty. I'll be going to a couple of other BL this week. I really want to try the aloe leave in. These products are like magic to my hair. Love, love , love them!


----------



## Sianna (May 3, 2010)

I've never heard of Skala until I joined this site. Is it a conditioner? Is it any good?

Just curious because I... well, I'm a conditioner junkie. :Blush2:

Won't be going to rehab any time soon though!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 3, 2010)

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> I went back to Bl today and picked up the last aloe mask and shampoo, the last 2 shea butter leave ins, and 4 more each of the shea butter and fruit cocktail masqes. Some one bought up all of the aloe leave-ins and shampoo, because earlier in the week they had plenty. I'll be going to a couple of other BL this week. I really want to try the aloe leave in. These products are like magic to my hair. Love, love , love them!


 

Wow that's a nice haul


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 3, 2010)

Firstb0rn I knew I'd find you here.. LoL


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 3, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> Firstb0rn I knew I'd find you here.. LoL


 
lol yup, I'm in love with Skala


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 3, 2010)

Jaborandi masques are available in my area..if anyone needs one. PM me.


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2010)

I used the whole G3 ceramide line last night and I love it! It's a keeper. The shampoo didn't strip my hair and it actually helped detangle it! I used the regular conditioner after and rinsed then used the masque for about 5 minutes. I towel dried then used the leave in. To me the leave in is like putting the conditioner in my hair. Great slip and super soft hair. If you can't find the G3 leave in I am guessing the regular conditioner would work as a leave in.

The G3 leave in comes REALLY close to my Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship leave in but I have to say that LTR wins because I feel like it has more staying power. I applied the G3 leave in last night and tied my hair down with a silk scarf, this morning I felt like I needed to apply a little more. I don't have to reapply again so soon with LTR. I'm guessing it's because of the cones in LTR. I am going to use the G3 line exclusively for a while because I like that it has the ceramides and is cone free. My hair is VERY soft right now, even the parts that are usually hard and crunchy in the back. I am going to cowash with the G3 con tonight.

Does anyone use the whole product line from shampoo to leave in? On shampoo day do you skip the regular conditioner and go straight for the masque or do you use both? I can't figure out if I'm suppose to use both. It says on the bottles for best results use all of the products but it seems like using the regular con and then the masque might be overkill.


----------



## taz007 (May 3, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> My heart is racing I want to try the aloe so bad, I will not give up, I'll continue to look for it. Congratz on your haul.
> 
> ETA: *Plus you are a show off*


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 3, 2010)

YESS!!! i have joined "the other darkside" and i am so excited.. as my good friend FirstBorn2 says:

                        SKALLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! 

Okay so first the BigLots haul;;

Shea Butter Conditioner - 2
Jaborandi Conditioner - 1
Ceramides G3 - 4
Fruit Cocktail Masque - 2
Shea Butter Masque - 2

&& Cantu shea butter rinse out condish ($2)

i'm going back to that one today bec all i have is condish and we had food in the car.. and i'm going to another one .. so as i'm looking on the shelves i think where is my bf? i look over and he was taking a picture of me and i started laughing sooooo hard... here's the pic


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 3, 2010)

@FirstBorn.. i want to try the Aloe too


----------



## flowinlocks (May 3, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> YESS!!! i have joined "the other darkside" and i am so excited.. as my good friend FirstBorn2 says:
> 
> SKALLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> 
> ...


 


Too funny.


----------



## taz007 (May 3, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> YESS!!! i have joined "the other darkside" and i am so excited.. as my good friend FirstBorn2 says:
> 
> SKALLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 3, 2010)

i couldn't contain myself ladies.. i was like "babe i'm sorry you have to see me like this" but when i get around a good deal i just act a straight fool..


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 3, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> so as i'm looking on the shelves i think where is my bf? i look over and he was taking a picture of me and i started laughing sooooo hard... here's the pic


 
OHHh maaahhh GAWD, you have me CRACKIN' UP with that pic gurlie!!!!


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> YESS!!! i have joined "the other darkside" and i am so excited.. as my good friend FirstBorn2 says:
> 
> SKALLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> 
> ...



Now that's a true Skala fan, posted the pic and everything. So funny!


----------



## natura87 (May 3, 2010)

I absolutely adore the Shea Butter leave in. It is amazing!!! There isnt a BL back home so I might have to stock up before I leave school.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 3, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> YESS!!! i have joined "the other darkside" and i am so excited.. as my good friend FirstBorn2 says:
> 
> SKALLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> 
> ...



You are so funny! I love that picture!


----------



## dancinstallion (May 3, 2010)

I went to three big lots in my area today and they only had the g3 shampoo.  Did all the ladies in houston take all of the conditioners. 3 stores!!!!! and not one had any condtioners, no leave ins, no nothing but shampoo. I was so hurt I felt like crying. It feels like I am on crack and need a fix!erplexed. I am going through withdrawls. The pj in me just can't take it.


----------



## HarySituation (May 3, 2010)

^^^Hey Dancin I just returned about 20 different skala products to the big lots on 1960. A bunch of SB Masques, Fruit Cocktail Masques,  G3 Cons, Avocado and SB Con, SB Leave in....Didnt work for me ......also BL on Tomball Parkway has about 20 bottles of SB Leave in..Have fun!!!


----------



## HarySituation (May 3, 2010)

but I keep ALLLLLL the Jaborani Cons !! They're delish


----------



## shiney_sapphire (May 3, 2010)

dancinstallion said:


> I went to three big lots in my area today and they only had the g3 shampoo.  Did all the ladies in houston take all of the conditioners. 3 stores!!!!! and not one had any condtioners, no leave ins, no nothing but shampoo. I was so hurt I felt like crying. It feels like I am on crack and need a fix!erplexed. I am going through withdrawls. The pj in me just can't take it.


 


ooops sorry....you must be talking about me. I went to the one on Kirby Friday and they had some shampoos and conditioners.  45 and Tidwell had the most and that is where I got my supply.  And someone told me the one on Telephone going towards Pearland had some.  Next time I'm going to have to charge you!


----------



## NessaNessa (May 3, 2010)

I used the Fruit Mask as a DC (dry hair).  It instantly melted into my hair.  Upon rinsing, it felt ok.  Imma try again tmrow, since I will be upping my work out schedule.  I also used the Shea butter leave in.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 3, 2010)

getting my ceramide mask. oh yea..oh yea. hm should I use the masque and leave in together? probably.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 3, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @FirstBorn.. i want to try the Aloe too


 
I'm so excited for you, I can't wait for you to try it and come back with a review. And your pic is hilariouswho took it for you your BF?


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 3, 2010)

dancinstallion said:


> I went to three big lots in my area today and they only had the g3 shampoo.  Did all the ladies in houston take all of the conditioners. 3 stores!!!!! and not one had any condtioners, no leave ins, no nothing but shampoo. I was so hurt I felt like crying. It feels like I am on crack and need a fix!erplexed. I am going through withdrawls. The pj in me just can't take it.


 
I know how you feel trust me I do, I had the shakes, I thought I would never get my hands on some


----------



## TaraDyan (May 3, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> YESS!!! i have joined "the other darkside" and i am so excited.. as my good friend FirstBorn2 says:
> 
> SKALLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> 
> ...


 
 @ you capturing your glee from your skala haul!


----------



## yodie (May 3, 2010)

Ooh, the Jaborandi condish is nice!!!! I like!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 3, 2010)

Yodie I agree, I also like the smell


----------



## Coffee (May 3, 2010)

I went Biglot's hopping this evening and picked up the following:

2 SB Masque
1 Ceramides G3 condish
2 Ceramides G3 poo
4 Ceramides G3 Masque (all they had left)

With what I already have plus what due to arrive this week, I'll be set for a while .


----------



## claudian (May 3, 2010)

I blame each and every one of you for this!!!! I was trying to keep my PJism in check but after reading all these postings on here I really wanted to try the Skala line. So I am on my way home from an appt in a neighborhood I usually don't go to and I pass by a BL. I immediately whip my car around like some crazy lady! It was like I could hear the Skala calling to me  I went inside and got the Ceramides, Shea butter, and Jaborandi conditioners. I also got 3 Shea Butter masques and a Fruity Cocktail masque. They didn't have any of the leave-ins  I was pretty sad about that but I will be checking some other BL's to see if they have any. If they would have had more

I think I have a problem lol


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 4, 2010)

Coffee said:


> I went Biglot's hopping this evening and picked up the following:
> 
> 2 SB Masque
> 1 Ceramides G3 condish
> ...


 
Coffee I need numbaz, how many all together final count, matter of fact I need to see a pic, I know your Pjism is out of control


----------



## cherepikr (May 4, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> With all this CRAZY rain/tornaod etc this weekend....didn't EVEN attempt that drive.  Guess it'll have to wait til next weekend...but thanks so much.



Big Lots on Germantown Pkwy only had the Aloe Condish last week.  I'll stop in before the weekend and let you know if they have any new arrivals.


----------



## Muse (May 4, 2010)

NessaNessa said:


> I used the Fruit Mask as a DC (dry hair).  It instantly melted into my hair.  Upon rinsing, *it felt ok*.  Imma try again tmrow, since I will be upping my work out schedule.  I also used the Shea butter leave in.



You're the second person to say that the fruit cocktail masque was just ok. I have it but I haven't tried it yet. I may cowash with it tonight. How did you like the shea butter leave in?


----------



## Muse (May 4, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> getting my ceramide mask. oh yea..oh yea. hm *should I use the masque and leave in together?* probably.




 Use them both you will love it! I have shea butter shampoo and masque, aloe masque and fruit cocktail and I have not even touched them yet because I am stuck on G3! My next mission is to find the Jaborandi cons because I keep hearing everyone say they are . I wasn't really thinking about getting that line because it's for volume and I sure don't need any more of that.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (May 4, 2010)

Went to a AJ Wright yesterday after work and there was ONE bottle of the Aloe Condish.  I hopped on it in a very lady-like manner.  On the inside I was doing the A-Town Stomp. LOL


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 4, 2010)

Fab_Nikki said:


> Went to a AJ Wright yesterday after work and there was ONE bottle of the Aloe Condish. I hopped on it in a very lady-like manner. On the inside I was doing the A-Town Stomp. LOL


 heheheheheheheee


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 4, 2010)

errrmmm ok...
So was on the SKALA in UK thread...and saw a silk amino from Skala...that you use prior to a relaxer...and went to google to see if I could find it here...but ran across 
A SKALA RELAXER KIT!?!?!?!? It has no detailed information on the page...but the hunt is ON!!
http://afrodesire.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=171_121&products_id=4139
ohh have MERCY on ME!!!


----------



## krissyprissy (May 4, 2010)

Muse said:


> You're the second person to say that the fruit cocktail masque was just ok. I have it but I haven't tried it yet. I may cowash with it tonight. How did you like the shea butter leave in?


 
I love the shea butter leave-in. I also use it as a moisturizer sometimes if my edges feel dry. I also have the aloe and G3 leave-in but have not tried it yet because Im stuck on the shea butter.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 4, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOOOO I got on the phone to Skala this morning and spoke to a lovely man named Gunter, who tells me that the Relaxer is not available in the US and if there IS a real SKALA relaxer it is coming directly out of Brazil to the UK. 
Gunter said there is a list of sites on the SKALA shop page, which I informed him was down at the moment.  He said he knew it was and they were working on it. 
He named some other stores on the East Coast that carried the SKALA but I couldn't understand too well becuase he said them so fast.
ANYWHOO the bottom line was BL is 'as good as it gets'.  It kinda sounded like BL was his biggest distributor and he was glad.  He mentioned it was not at Walgreens or anything like that and he apologized.  I told him he should TRY to get the FULL LINE of Skala products into BL.  I told him that a group of women belonged to this place online called the Long Hair Care Forum and we LOVED their products, and where hoping to get the ENTIRE line in the stores. 
So gurlies...I tried..lol...ermm and now...am off to find a Brazil number to ask about the relaxer!
ENJOY THE DAY!!!!


----------



## Muse (May 4, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOO I got on the phone to Skala this morning and spoke to a lovely man named Gunter, who tells me that the Relaxer is not available in the US and if there IS a real SKALA relaxer it is coming directly out of Brazil to the UK.
> Gunter said there is a list of sites on the SKALA shop page, which I informed him was down at the moment.  He said he knew it was and they were working on it.
> He named some other stores on the East Coast that carried the SKALA but I couldn't understand too well becuase he said them so fast.
> ANYWHOO the bottom line was BL is 'as good as it gets'.  It kinda sounded like BL was his biggest distributor and he was glad.  He mentioned it was not at Walgreens or anything like that and he apologized.  I told him he should TRY to get the FULL LINE of Skala products into BL.  I told him that a group of women belonged to this place online called the Long Hair Care Forum and we LOVED their products, and where hoping to get the ENTIRE line in the stores.
> ...



Thanks! That's what I like, detective work! So it looks like BL won't stop carrying this line anytime soon. Maybe this means I can stop buying tons of this stuff at once. I want to try the Chocolate and Keratin lines that Coffee mentioned. I hope your call will get them to send some of their other products to the states.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (May 4, 2010)

I keep checking BL for the re-stock of this, but they still have the same amount as two weeks ago. And again I picked up the C3 conditioner and Aloe mask, and put it right back down! haha I am controlling this PJ-ish!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 4, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOO I got on the phone to Skala this morning and spoke to a lovely man named Gunter, who tells me that the Relaxer is not available in the US and if there IS a real SKALA relaxer it is coming directly out of Brazil to the UK.
> Gunter said there is a list of sites on the SKALA shop page, which I informed him was down at the moment. He said he knew it was and they were working on it.
> He named some other stores on the East Coast that carried the SKALA but I couldn't understand too well becuase he said them so fast.
> ANYWHOO the bottom line was BL is 'as good as it gets'. It kinda sounded like BL was his biggest distributor and he was glad. He mentioned it was not at Walgreens or anything like that and he apologized. *I told him he should TRY to get the FULL LINE of Skala products into BL. I told him that a group of women belonged to this place online called the Long Hair Care Forum and we LOVED their products, and where hoping to get the ENTIRE line in the stores. *
> ...


 

Nice job on the detective work. The only thing that scares me is telliing him about how many people on here love this product. I don't want them to get all willly nilly and raise the price.


----------



## Ltown (May 4, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Nice job on the detective work. The only thing that scares me is telliing him about how many people on here love this product. I don't want them to get all willly nilly and raise the price.


 
I think BL knows my store has not stock anything in 2 weeks.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 4, 2010)

I think that's all the BL b/c mine hasn't stocked anything either..and no one is buying it up like the other cities. I only got 3 jab. masques and  the shea butter condish, aloe condish, and shea butter shampoo are still there.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 4, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Nice job on the detective work. The only thing that scares me is telliing him about how many people on here love this product. I don't want them to get all willly nilly and raise the price.


 ooohhhh he seemed to be thrilled it was in BL...and I wonder if he knows the price they are selling it for!?!?!?
errrrmm and am on the way to my BL to see if they can swap with other BL to get the ones I they currently don't have....the FC, JA and SB....and offer to buy a case of each if they can get the masque, leave-in and condish....can't be more than 12 in a case right!?!?!?


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 4, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm so excited for you, I can't wait for you to try it and come back with a review. And your pic is hilariouswho took it for you your BF?


 
LOL yeah i looked over and saw him playin paparazzi..  i got another another FC masque & SB masque all they have are conditioners here.. can't wait to hit some more..


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 4, 2010)

Spoke to the manager of my local BL.  Asked about getting specific products by case and was told they don't always know what products they're getting so they can only trade if 
1-another BL wants to
2-they other BL has enough of the product to trade.
poopie-poop on THAT idea.


----------



## detroitdiva (May 4, 2010)

Is there anyone with very thick and sometimes very dry hair that uses these products? I have super thick hair that can become dry if I don't use the right products. I don't have a BigLots near me. So before I buy online, I would just like some insight from someone with 4b hair that deals with moisture problems. Also, which products did you like the best??

Thank you because the products sound great.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 4, 2010)

^^I have 4a with b on the crown, my hair loves this product line, I've tried the Jaborandi, Shea Butter, Fruit Cocktail masque, Shea Butter Masque, Ceramides, my hair has responded well to all of them, but this is just me.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 4, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> LOL yeah i looked over and saw him playin paparazzi..  i got another another FC masque & SB masque all they have are conditioners here.. can't wait to hit some more..


 

You look so happy in the pic, it had me crackin up


----------



## Muse (May 5, 2010)

I did a cowash with the Aloe Masque last night (this is my first time using something other than the G3 ceramides line). It felt a bit thicker in my hair than the G3 masque. Left it in for 5 minutes and rinsed, my hair felt smooth and very soft. I towel dried and clipped my hair up to let it dry a bit before I used the leave in. Well after watching Lost I fell asleep with no leave in in my hair! When I woke up this morning I just knew my hair was gonna be crunchy and to my surprise it was not! Still soft! I only picked up one of the aloe masques to try but I think I'll go back to BL and pick up the rest. I hope the fruit cocktail masque is good for my hair too. I'm trying to decide if I want to skip on buying the regular conditioners. The masques just work so well and are more moisturizing and for a $1 I can afford to cowash with them.

About a year ago I tried the no comb method and my hair dreaded up so bad after a week of no combing. Skala is so good at getting the tangles out that I haven't combed in a week and so far no dreads!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 5, 2010)

Ladies last night I used the Aloe Vera conditioner for dry and curly hair. It's consistency is very thick which was a plus. It had  great slip and left my hair very soft. I wish the smell was better though. It was  just a plain smell no fragrance really. I noticed that when using Skala conditioners if you use alot it gets kinda foamy like a light lather so its great for cowashing.


----------



## Muse (May 5, 2010)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> Ladies last night I used the Aloe Vera conditioner for dry and curly hair. It's consistency is very thick which was a plus. It had  great slip and left my hair very soft. I wish the smell was better though. It was  just a plain smell no fragrance really. I noticed that when using Skala conditioners if you use alot it gets kinda foamy like a light lather so its great for cowashing.



Was this the masque or the regular conditioner?


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 5, 2010)

To those who are interested, I have the Skala Ceramides G3 Shampoo to give away/exchange. It is 2/3 full and I can mail today. PM me.

I loved how it worked in conjunction with the Ceramides G3 Masque..Beautiful flat iron results! Now that the masque is gone and I can't find it anymore..so I must part


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 5, 2010)

Muse said:


> Was this the masque or the regular conditioner?


 
I know you didn't ask me, but I noticed it with the conditioner.


----------



## afrikurl (May 5, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I need numbaz how many bottles all together, I went out looking today, came up empty


 I wen to the BL your DH recommended yesterday and I got jaborandi and g3 condish.


----------



## lilliz6 (May 5, 2010)

I went to the Big Lots in Kennesaw, GA.... They didn't have any Skala products. Does anyone know of any Atlanta stores that sell it?


----------



## BostonMaria (May 5, 2010)

Anybody in Massachusetts find the Skala products?  Please PM me if you have!  Don't be a hog! LOL j/k

I gave my co-worker one Skala DC today. She's transitioning and I'm trying to help her out.


----------



## adw425 (May 5, 2010)

I have found products at the Roswell, Chamblee-Tucker and North Decatur Road stores....




lilliz6 said:


> I went to the Big Lots in Kennesaw, GA.... They didn't have any Skala products. Does anyone know of any Atlanta stores that sell it?


----------



## gimbap (May 5, 2010)

Okay my first thoughts on the products I bought:

Aloe Vera Con - thick, gave me great slip and softness! keeper

Fruit Masque - again great slip and softness - keeper

Aloe Vera Leave in - First, let me say that there aren't many leave ins that I like.  Finding a good leave in for my natural hair has been very hard.  I applied this to my wet hair and did two strand twists.  Left my twists very soft and shiny   However when I put this on my dry hair to try to revive it, it left lil white specks on my hair.  Not really hair boogers, but if someone was looking at my hair they would probably think it was dandruff.  I guess it reacted with the gel on my hair.  So used alone on wet hair, its good, but it doesn't mix well with other products.

Ceramide G3 - I decided to co-wash with this.  When I first pour this into my hand I thought "This is watery, it's not gonna do much."  OMGGGG this stuff shocked me!  As soon as I put it in my hair it melted in, instantly detangled, I washed it out and my curls were so defined!  This one was my favorite.

All in all, I'm impressed!  However the bad part is that now I'm hooked   I've already been to 2 Big Lots in my city, and 1 in another.  They had the same products.  I got like 5 different BLs to hit...


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 5, 2010)

afrikurl said:


> I wen to the BL your DH recommended yesterday and I got jaborandi and g3 condish.


 

That's good Afrikurl..I wish thay had avocado I just found out about that one  right now my favorite is jaborandi, plus I love love love the smell...


----------



## ***BlessedMom*** (May 5, 2010)

Would anyone be willing to pick me up some products and ship them to me? I have done this for a couple of lhcf members for products they can't find. I have the Jaborandi conditioner and the Aloe mask. I would really like the Ceramides mask, conditioner and leave-in. Please, anyone?


----------



## choctaw (May 5, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> That's good Afrikurl..I wish thay had avocado I just found out about that one  right now my favorite is jaborandi, plus I love love love the smell...



Firsborn2

I found the perfect sign to add to your storage area for hair care products:


----------



## Muse (May 5, 2010)

gimbap said:


> Okay my first thoughts on the products I bought:
> 
> Aloe Vera Con - thick, gave me great slip and softness! keeper
> 
> ...



@bold-That was my experience with the G3 too! I love that line the best so far.


----------



## Dee_33 (May 6, 2010)

Used the Shea Butter cond. last night to co-wash...it's a keeper for me.  I like the slip that it gave and my hair air-dried smooth and moisturized.  Hoping to find the SB leave-in.


----------



## lilliz6 (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone know where to find these products in ATL. I went to a Big Lots in Kennesaw, they didn't have any.....


----------



## lilliz6 (May 6, 2010)

Sorrym I din't see the answer left above for ATL. Thanks!


----------



## lilliz6 (May 6, 2010)

adw425 said:


> I have found products at the Roswell, Chamblee-Tucker and North Decatur Road stores....


 
Thanks fellow Chicagoan! I'm from Chicago too...


----------



## adw425 (May 6, 2010)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^  Hiya    ...Just came back from Chicago.  I hit up the Big Lots there on Cicero and River Oaks, but they only had the ceramides masques... I wish I had thought to buy the lot of them for you all here on the forum.  I have so much of the ceramides conditioner, I just passed on the masque, but I could passed them along to you guys.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 6, 2010)

You think maybe we can set up an exchange or something!?!?!? I am DYING for some Shea Butter and Jaborandi conditioner and masques.


----------



## Muse (May 6, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> You think maybe we can set up an exchange or something!?!?!? I am DYING for some Shea Butter and Jaborandi conditioner and masques.



Yeah I'm thinking that we almost need to start a Skala Swap thread in the exchange forum...


----------



## 2inspireU (May 6, 2010)

I have two Skala Shea Butter conditioners that I would like to trade for Skala Ceramide G3 leave in. Any takers?


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 6, 2010)

I will start a Skala Swap thread in the exchange forum..


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 6, 2010)

The Skala Swap Thread is in effect!!!


----------



## taz007 (May 6, 2010)

I tried the Aloe Leave-in.  This is definitely a keeper!  My hair was instantly detangled with tons of slip.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 6, 2010)

choctaw said:


> Firsborn2
> 
> I found the perfect sign to add to your storage area for hair care products:


 

Ok this is going in my siggy , thanx Choc


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 6, 2010)

^^ that thing is HUGE FB


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 6, 2010)

I'm going to adjust it but I have to wait until i get home


----------



## choctaw (May 6, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok this is going in my siggy , thanx Choc



Good idea!


----------



## Muse (May 6, 2010)

Dang, I don't think my local BL is going to stay on top of restocking this. They had even less than what I left last week which means someone else in my area uses this too, lol! I wanna pick up more items so that I can get some stuff in the swap thread but darn BL won't restock fast enough . Is anyone else noticing that their BL is slow at restocking?


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 6, 2010)

I'm gonna try one that's about an hour away this weekend, and if nothing there will drive to Memphis to see what they have....off to check out the swap thread.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 6, 2010)

Ok, you guys have lured my PJism into this thread. Last week I purchased some of the masques ( aloe vera, ceramides, fruit cocktail)  and conditioners (shea butter and jaborandi) from the BL near my home and I must say I'm in LOOOVE! So far I have only used the ceramides masque as a DC before I got my senegalese twist installed, but i cant wait to try these out for my 1st wash while they are still installed. I will be going back to stock up and maybe they'll have some leave-ins next time around.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 6, 2010)

Muse said:


> Dang, I don't think my local BL is going to stay on top of restocking this. They had even less than what I left last week which means someone else in my area uses this too, lol! I wanna pick up more items so that I can get some stuff in the swap thread but darn BL won't restock fast enough . *Is anyone else noticing that their BL is slow at restocking?*






I'm noticing the same thing.


----------



## Coffee (May 6, 2010)

I don't think it's BL's fault not for restocking, but waiting for Skala to send a shipment. From what my BL buddy said, they're not sure what they are getting in each week.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 7, 2010)

OK so I'm in love with Skala. Not only does this stuff detangle like a dream, but my hair feels so soft. Thank you IDareT'sHair!!!!  BTW yesterday I DC'd for 30 minutes (I was pressed for time) and when I rinsed out my hair I had the most beautiful curls. I had to rollerset tho because I had a presentation the next day and didn't have time to perfect the curls in the morning. I'll have to do a wash and go on Sunday to see how it comes out.

Anyway here are some pictures I took a few minutes ago.  I DC'd with the Skala mask (the fruity one, can't remember the name). Then I detangled, rinsed and added the ceramides leave-in (pink bottle).  I rollerset, dried under the Pibbs, flatironed only my roots to give it a "big" look.  I have a CHI and used the CHI heat protectant spray. After I was done I put some avocado oil on my hair, concentrating on the ends.


----------



## ***BlessedMom*** (May 7, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> I'm gonna try one that's about an
> hour away this weekend, and if nothing there will drive to Memphis to see what they have....off to check out the swap thread.


 
Memphis has VERY little but I hit the Jackpot in Millington tonight. I got most of what they had though. The only ones they did not have are the Jaborandi and Chocolate. The only one I did not drive to was the one on Main.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 7, 2010)

BostonMaria have you tried the avocado yet? I haven't found this one and I want to try it, although I think all of the Skala products are Fab


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 7, 2010)

I just went to the Skala website, as much as I want the avocado line, I'm cheap,lol so I'll wait to see if I can find it in Big Lots.


----------



## choctaw (May 7, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I just went to the Skala website, as much as I want the avocado line, I'm cheap,lol so I'll wait to see if I can find it in Big Lots.



Girl, stay away from those skala shopping links


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 7, 2010)

I know when Coffee posted, the site is back up, I had to go take a look...I don't want pay $5 or $6  for a product when I can get it for a $1.  I may break down and get it next week.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 7, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> BostonMaria have you tried the avocado yet? I haven't found this one and I want to try it, although I think all of the Skala products are Fab



Yes I did, last week I used it on myself and my DD.  It works great. So far I love it all.


----------



## Muse (May 7, 2010)

sgmom2 said:


> Memphis has VERY little but I hit the Jackpot in Millington tonight. I got most of what they had though. The only ones they did not have are the Jaborandi and *Chocolate.* The only one I did not drive to was the one on Main.



You won't find this here in the states. They only sell it in the UK and Brazil. Trust me ALL of our mouths are watering for that one and I don't even like eating chocolate but I want that con.



Firstborn2 said:


> BostonMaria have you tried the avocado yet? I haven't found this one and I want to try it, although I think all of the Skala products are Fab



Yeah avocado is rare in these parts. I have been to 3 different BL so far and I have not seen one avocado item.


----------



## Muse (May 7, 2010)

Going to a different BL today after work. This will be the 4th one I've visited. I just hope the lurkers don't get to the stuff before I do!erplexed


----------



## Dee_33 (May 7, 2010)

Does anyone have the cond. and leave-in?  Can you compare the ingredients?  From what I see online it appears that they are one in the same.  I have the SB cond. and want the leave-in, but if the ingredients are the same then I'll just use the cond. as a leave-in.  

TIA


----------



## Muse (May 7, 2010)

luving me said:


> Does anyone have the cond. and leave-in?  Can you compare the ingredients?  From what I see online it appears that they are one in the same.  I have the SB cond. and want the leave-in, but if the ingredients are the same then I'll just use the cond. as a leave-in.
> 
> TIA



Looks like they are pretty much the same. The only leave in that I have is the G3 and I compared it to the con and the ingredients were the same except for one or two filler ingredients, also the order of the ingredients are slightly different. I just think it comes down to concentration. I think the conditioners are more concentrated than the leave ins. You could probably use the conditioners as leave ins. I'm starting to wonder if I really need both. I'd rather not buy the same product but in different packaging, ya know? For me the masques are the stars of this whole brand and I think I'm gonna start focusing on stocking up on those.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 7, 2010)

the masques are the ish^^


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 7, 2010)

I just bought the chocolate conditioner, avocado and shea butter and the ceramides G3 masque!!  what to try first?!


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 7, 2010)

^^ceramide masque! I haven't tried mine yet but I love the condish and the leave in.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 7, 2010)

but I didn't buy the fruit cocktail  BM you have 3 is it supposed to be the best?


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 7, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ^^ceramide masque! I haven't tried mine yet but I love the condish and the leave in.



yes it looks beauutiful lol and you get so much for your money


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 7, 2010)

sgmom2 said:


> Memphis has VERY little but I hit the Jackpot in Millington tonight. I got most of what they had though. The only ones they did not have are the Jaborandi and Chocolate. The only one I did not drive to was the one on Main.


 Well poopie-poop!!!
Glad you got to stock up!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 7, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I just went to the Skala website, as much as I want the avocado line, I'm cheap,lol so I'll wait to see if I can find it in Big Lots.


 LMAO ~ I feel EXACTLY the same


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 7, 2010)

luving me said:


> Does anyone have the cond. and leave-in? Can you compare the ingredients? From what I see online it appears that they are one in the same. I have the SB cond. and want the leave-in, but if the ingredients are the same then I'll just use the cond. as a leave-in.
> 
> TIA


 I'm using the condish and the masque as leave ins...dunno if that helps, but my hair sure loves it.  I'm using MT and think it has helped SOOOO much.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 7, 2010)

Muse said:


> *For me the masques are the stars of this whole brand* and I think I'm gonna start focusing on stocking up on those.


 I think the same thing...I reach for the masque to leave in and use the condish for cowashing.  I don't even want the leave-ins or shampoo...just want to stock up on the masque and condishes.


----------



## Muse (May 7, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> I just bought the chocolate conditioner, avocado and shea butter and the ceramides G3 masque!!  what to try first?!


 
I was about to say WHAAAA?! When I saw what you got but then I saw your location. Man, Chocolate AND Avocado masque, you are one lucky lady, lol.

BTW, I have the fruit cocktail masque and it did not wow me like the others. I only bought one and I will not repurchase that one.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 7, 2010)

Thats crazy, the US usually has everything (i thought) maybe you could email the distributers because I just tried the chocolate one. I put a shower cap on while I did a workout for an hour, and it is really good. It felt like I dc'd with heat and after throwing in a ton of other ingredients, you know oil and silk amino acids and everything but no it was just this lil conditioner all on its own. I like


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 7, 2010)

I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO wanna call that guy back at SKALA and ask him to TRY to get the chocolate stuff from Brazil...hmm what's the worst he can say....
hmmm NOTHING beats a failure but a try...I'll do it!!


----------



## Muse (May 7, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO wanna call that guy back at SKALA and ask him to TRY to get the chocolate stuff from Brazil...hmm what's the worst he can say....
> hmmm NOTHING beats a failure but a try...*I'll do it!*!


 
Yes! You're the best!


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 7, 2010)

I am so sad.UGH. My Big Lots has not had any Skala products in 2 weeks!


----------



## Coffee (May 7, 2010)

Well I just placed my order with Pak's; I got 2 Chocolate condish, 2 Chocolate masque, 1 Chocolate leave in, 1 Keratin condish & masque. On the Skala website, I ordered 2 Avocado condish, 1 Avocado leave in, 2 Avocado masque, and 2 Ceramide G2 Masque. I'm set for the next couple of years!! I forget to add the Silk Amino Acid to my order so I emailed this morning to see if they would add it. They told me my order was already packaged and ready to go......now that's fast!!


----------



## soonergirl (May 7, 2010)

Yeah the 3 stores I have been to have not restocked in 2 weeks and Im getting mad.. Dont know why cuz I have soo much skala I should be ashamed.. I am still looking for the ceramides masque, I only have the leave in and condish... By the way I like the fruit cocktail masque it left my hair silky once air dried..


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 7, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO wanna call that guy back at SKALA and ask him to TRY to get the chocolate stuff from Brazil...hmm what's the worst he can say....
> hmmm NOTHING beats a failure but a try...I'll do it!!


 
Do it, it's not fair!!!! Why can't we have the chocolate as well..


----------



## Coffee (May 7, 2010)

I have physical therapy today, so I'm going to stop by BL and see if they have received anymore Skala.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 7, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> but I didn't buy the fruit cocktail  BM you have 3 is it supposed to be the best?



I'm not sure because I haven't tried the other masques yet. I'll let you know.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 7, 2010)

I did a steam treatment last night with the Aloe Vera masque and coconut oil. My hair felt soft and fairly easy to detangle but let me tell you.... I didn't use any leave-in, I smooth a lil more coconut oil on my hair, put it in a wet bun and tied it up last night. This morning my hair felt like butter, my hands have been in my hair all day. I like the Fruit cocktail as well but I didn't get this kind of result using it....
Big Shot out to my Skala Fairy, thank you...


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 7, 2010)

I am loving the shea butter conditioner. This one is smooth and creamy and delicious-smelling. I lost half the amount of hair detangling today because the conditioner made my hair so slippy. This one gets an A. Thank u Inspire!


----------



## Sharpened (May 7, 2010)

Found here.


----------



## Muse (May 7, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> I am loving the shea butter conditioner. This one is smooth and creamy and delicious-smelling. I lost half the amount of hair detangling today because the conditioner made my hair so slippy. This one gets an A. Thank u Inspire!



I just found the shea butter conditioner today, I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Muse (May 7, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> Found here.



Now this is just too much! *faints*


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 7, 2010)

OMG i love you guys =)


----------



## gimbap (May 7, 2010)

I don't even know what the packaging says, but I want them!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 7, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> Found here.


 
uhm.. whats in these?? erplexed


----------



## Muse (May 7, 2010)

gimbap said:


> I don't even know what the packaging says, but I want them!



If you go to the site it's translated. I want the Black Mud, Sundae, and Chocolate. Heck, I'll even buy the Kids formula to use on my kids hair (whenever I have one) lol!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 7, 2010)

so im pretty sure its at BL bec they changed the packaging.. does anyone know if they've change the formulas as well?? bec i dont wanna but a bunch and it doesn't work the same... i want EVERYTHiNG from that site...


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 7, 2010)

i thinks its cheaper here 

www.pak-super.com/brand/skala/skala


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2010)

This Thread Cracks Me Up!  You all are a bunch of Skala-Dolla' PJ's!


_*can't wait to try it...have a 'few' tucked away in da' stash*_


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 7, 2010)

gimbap said:


> I don't even know what the packaging says, but I want them!


 
Girl I feel you I want to try them all.


----------



## Coffee (May 7, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> i thinks its cheaper here
> 
> www.pak-super.com/brand/skala/skala


 

It may be cheaper, but the shipping is *EXPENSIVE!!*


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 7, 2010)

I was only able to try to phone 2 times and both times no answer.  I won't give up and will keep you all posted.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 7, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> Found here.


 
I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO wondering what is in this one


----------



## Americka (May 7, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO wondering what is in this one



Taken from: http://translate.google.com/transla...refox-a&hs=p1s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official

*Ingredients:* 
AQUA,  CETEARYL ALCOHOL, CETRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, PETROLATUM,  METHYLCHLOROISOTHIAZOL INONE AND METHYLISOTHIAZOLINONE, CITRIC ACID,  PARFUM, ALUMINIUM SILICATE,        MAGNESIUM SILICATE, CALCIUM  CARBONATE, MAGNESIUM CARBONATE, SILICA, ZINC OXIDE,  FERRIC OXIDE,  FERROUS OXIDE, FERROSOFERIC OXIDE, SULFUR, CL 77266.​


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 7, 2010)

Americka said:


> Taken from: http://translate.google.com/transla...refox-a&hs=p1s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much Americka...couldn't get the page to open still at work, it just looked so interesting.  I'll have a look at it when I get home.  Thanks again!


----------



## natura87 (May 7, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> I think the same thing...I reach for the masque to leave in and use the condish for cowashing.  I don't even want the leave-ins or shampoo...just want to stock up on the masque and condishes.



I only grab the masques, conditioners and leave ins. To heck with the poo!! I dont use it like that.


----------



## natura87 (May 7, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> Found here.




 You dont know what you have just done.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 7, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> Found here.


 


They have sooooo much yummy stuff on that sight, but I couldn't figure out the conversion. I put items in my cart, but there was a problem at the end with paypal.


----------



## choctaw (May 7, 2010)

WTH? yall is ordering skala from Japan? The force is strong in this product


----------



## Americka (May 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> They have sooooo much yummy stuff on that sight, but I couldn't figure out the conversion. I put items in my cart, but there was a problem at the end with paypal.



Take a look at this webpage: http://www.skala.com.br/produtos.php?cd_categoria=12

Same webpage translated into English: http://translate.google.com/transla...refox-a&hs=F6s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official

This appears to be the Brazilian version of skalabeauty.com, but you cannot order from it. Check out the recurring ingredients in these products! Panthenol, Vitamins E and D, and AV...Heck, they have panthenol is dang near everything!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 7, 2010)

DID YOU SEEEEEEEEEEEE THE MIXED ONES!!
The Mint and Chocolate!?!?!?
The Keratin and the ceramindes!?!?!?!
**GULP**
I wonder if I can find a Brazilian pen pal....
oooh and the black mud...ooohhhhhh ME.....my heart is beating sooo fast right now...
do we have ANY members in the forum who are in Brazil?!!??!!?


----------



## Americka (May 7, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> DID YOU SEEEEEEEEEEEE THE MIXED ONES!!
> The Mint and Chocolate!?!?!?
> The Keratin and the ceramindes!?!?!?!
> **GULP**
> ...



Chile, I've been shaking and shivering since I found that page! I want to try them ALL!!


----------



## natura87 (May 7, 2010)

I really really want to try all the Skalas. I just might have to order internationally when my No Buy ends.


----------



## Victorian (May 7, 2010)

OMG all those combo ones sound delicious!  Keratin & Ceramides??? 
That Sundae teens "flat and bright" (I'm pretty sure that's supposed to be straight and shiny   Bad translation) looks really good too.  Oh my...


----------



## cutenss (May 7, 2010)

Roundbrush.com* needs *to stock these for real.  Make it easier on a sisita.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 7, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> DID YOU SEEEEEEEEEEEE THE MIXED ONES!!
> *The Mint and Chocolate*!?!?!?
> The Keratin and the ceramindes!?!?!?!
> **GULP**
> ...


 
I want this one!!! and a whole list of others, if you find a penpal hook me up as well. I think we need to organize a trip, I want my Skala


----------



## choctaw (May 7, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I want this one!!! and a whole list of others, if you find a penpal hook me up as well. *I think we need to organize a trip, I want my Skala *


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 8, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> They have sooooo much yummy stuff on that sight, but I couldn't figure out the conversion. I put items in my cart, but there was a problem at the end with paypal.


 
Too bad they only ship to Japan. Does anyone know where you can a.) find these products in the U.S. or b.) know of a store that will ship to the U.S. ?


----------



## flowinlocks (May 8, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Too bad they only ship to Japan. Does anyone know where you can a.) find these products in the U.S. or b.) know of a store that will ship to the U.S. ?


 

That's the million dollar question.


----------



## choctaw (May 8, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Too bad they only ship to Japan. Does anyone know where you can a.) find these products in the U.S. or b.) know of a store that will ship to the U.S. ?



They only ship FREE within Japan. Click on bottom of page under Information, click on Delivery. It will pull up a page with shipping weight and costs for other countries. You may want to bookmark a currency converter website like: http://www.xe.com/ to convert the product cost and shipping from yen to USDollar. HTH


----------



## flowinlocks (May 8, 2010)

choctaw said:


> They only ship FREE within Japan. Click on bottom of page under Information, click on Delivery. It will pull up a page with shipping weight and costs for other countries. You may want to bookmark a currency converter website like: http://www.xe.com/ to convert the product cost and shipping from yen to USDollar. HTH


 


I noticed that, I couldn't figure it out. And when I tried to proceed to checkout it kept giving me a paypay error.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 8, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> That's the million dollar question.


 

http://www.pak-super.com/brand/skala/skala/Page-2

I think Coffee might've listed this link in a similar thread.  The shipping is kind of high though.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 8, 2010)

When I switched to us dollars the masque says 12,99.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 8, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> http://www.pak-super.com/brand/skala/skala/Page-2
> 
> I think Coffee might've listed this link in a similar thread. The shipping is kind of high though.


 


Yea their shipping is stupid high. I tested out about 14 things in my cart and the shipping was $35.00. I'm not that desperate.


----------



## yodie (May 8, 2010)

My brother just left Brazil. I know some folks going in November. I'm putting in a request.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 8, 2010)

yodie said:


> My brother just left Brazil. I know some folks going in November. I'm putting in a request.


 



Did you get him to bring you back anything?


----------



## gimbap (May 8, 2010)

I learned about Skala less than a week ago.  Within those 6 days, I've hit up 5 Big Lots (and have 3 to go ).  The 1st BLs had the most Skala, which wasn't even much.  I feel like discovering these products was a gift and a curse.  A gift because I love them, a curse because I don't know what I'm gonna do when I can't get my fix anymore


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 8, 2010)

yodie said:


> My brother just left Brazil. I know some folks going in November. I'm putting in a request.


 
Um Yodie what does this mean for this rest of us, are you taking our orders as well or showing off


----------



## choctaw (May 8, 2010)

www.Amazon.com has Skala Keratin Plus creme treatment $12.99. They also have a few of the items common to USA.


----------



## Muse (May 8, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Um Yodie what does this mean for this rest of us, are you taking our orders as well or showing off



I know! Dang Yodie why do you have to be talking like that in here?


----------



## Muse (May 8, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> I was only able to try to phone 2 times and both times no answer.  I won't give up and will keep you all posted.



You know what I am going to call too. I'm gonna see if we can have access to the ones on the brazilian site if we do a group order or something.

ETA: Well I did email them about having access to the one's on the Brazilian site if we did a group order. If I don't hear from them next week then I'll call them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2010)

So, I went on this Skala Scavenger Hunt for _Americka_ for the Shea Butter Masque/Leave-In and the shelves that once stocked a Multiplicity of ALL Skala products were all stocked with other items........there may be some truth in what _Coffee's Lady said,_ as I am now noticing the stock disappearing and not being re-stocked. 

This was the 2nd BL that had barely anything (Shampoo).  If I woulda' known it was going to be 'seasonal' or hard to find...........I woulda' picked up alot more for my Po' PJ'ing Self.

Oh Well, I'll look at 1 more BL's for her, before I throw in the towel.erplexed


----------



## Americka (May 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I went on this Skala Scavenger Hunt for _Americka_ for the Shea Butter Masque/Leave-In and the shelves that once stocked a Multiplicity of ALL Skala products were all stocked with other items........there may be some truth in what _Coffee's Lady said,_ as I am now noticing the stock disappearing and not being re-stocked.
> 
> This was the 2nd BL that had barely anything (Shampoo).  If I woulda' known it was going to be 'seasonal' or hard to find...........I woulda' picked up alot more for my Po' PJ'ing Self.
> 
> Oh Well, I'll look at 1 more BL's for her, before I throw in the towel.erplexed



Thanks for your efforts, T! You can go ahead and throw in the towel now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2010)

Americka said:


> Thanks for your efforts, T! You can go ahead and throw in the towel now.


 
I have 1 more spot to 'peep' out first!  Especially since it's for my dear friend. 

And.....it gave me a rush especially since I am trying to stick to my own Personal No-Buy!  It put me 'at one' with Hair Products

And what's this "Former Member Stuff"

If I had any idea it was going to become 'scarce', I would have made better choices


----------



## Americka (May 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have 1 more spot to 'peep' out first!  Especially since it's for my dear friend.
> 
> And.....it gave me a rush especially since I am trying to stick to my own Personal No-Buy!  It put me 'at one' with Hair Products
> 
> ...



 Lawd, I am contributing to the delinquency of a PJ. As for the "former member" comment, my year is almost up.  I don't know if I'll renew. I know what you mean by better choices.  We are >< on that one! Trust!


----------



## LaidBak (May 8, 2010)

Does this stuff have cones or petroleum in it?  
And I am really frustrated with the Skala website store.  They need to get it fixed!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 8, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Does this stuff have cones or petroleum in it?
> And I am really frustrated with the Skala website store. They need to get it fixed!


 
Have you checked it lately, it's fixed and it does have petroleum in it but I still love it!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I went on this Skala Scavenger Hunt for _Americka_ for the Shea Butter Masque/Leave-In and the shelves that once stocked a Multiplicity of ALL Skala products were all stocked with other items........there may be some truth in what _Coffee's Lady said,_ as I am now noticing the stock disappearing and not being re-stocked.
> 
> This was the 2nd BL that had barely anything (Shampoo). If I woulda' known it was going to be 'seasonal' or hard to find...........I woulda' picked up alot more for my Po' PJ'ing Self.
> 
> Oh Well, I'll look at 1 more BL's for her, before I throw in the towel.erplexed


 
I don't understand the reasoning behind the seasonal stock. If it's selling then put in on the shelves and let it go. Thank gawd I have enough to last me until next year


----------



## LaidBak (May 8, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Have you checked it lately, it's fixed and it does have petroleum in it but I still love it!



Of course, I tried right before I typed that.  It appears to be open but the order process could not be completed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> *I don't understand the reasoning behind the seasonal stock. *If it's selling then put in on the shelves and let it go. Thank gawd I have enough to last me until next year


 
Yeah, I started out with plenty, but _gifted_ quite a bit.  And attempted to do a Swap (which I haven't received yet)

Didn't know it would become 'scarce'.  I thought it was on indefinitely!


----------



## Americka (May 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I started out with plenty, but _gifted_ quite a bit.  And attempted to do a Swap (which I haven't received yet)
> 
> Didn't know it would become 'scarce'.  I thought it was on indefinitely!





Firstborn2 said:


> I don't understand the reasoning behind the seasonal stock. If it's selling then put in on the shelves and let it go. Thank gawd I have enough to last me until next year



This does not make sense to me either! I found my first post about Skala. It was from a purchase at the end of November '09.


----------



## Muse (May 8, 2010)

Wow this sucks! My BLs are not restocking either. I think I'm gonna hold off on swapping until they restock. I have been to 4 different ones and there are others that are further out that I could go to but I have a feeling the lurkers probably got to them first. There is one very close to me but I dare not go there, it's in Howell and those who live in MI know that's where blacks do not tread (klan country). Sorry but not even Skala will get me to go there. Oh well I may try some of the ones further out if I get bored this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Wow this sucks! My BLs are not restocking either. I think I'm gonna hold off on swapping until they restock.* I have been to 4 different ones and there are others that are further out that I could go to but I have a feeling the lurkers probably got to them first. There is one very close to me but I dare not go there, it's in Howell and those who live in MI know that's where blacks do not tread (klan country). Sorry but not even Skala will get me to go there. Oh well I may try some of the ones further out if I get bored this weekend.


 
That's a good plan Muse.  I still can't believe it seemed to have Vanished overnight!  

The 2 I was hitting up had Skala as far as the eye could see....NOW ZERO!

Imma look in another one maybe tommorrow.  But I've never had much luck at this particular one.  But it's worth a try. _*Americka...keep your fingers crossed*_


----------



## Coffee (May 8, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Of course, I tried right before I typed that. It appears to be open but the order process could not be completed.


 

I had trouble using a cc, but when I paid with Paypal it went through!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 8, 2010)

Wow....I just got back from BL and mine are still pretty well stocked minus the Shea Butter Masque.  I grabbed a few more and shipped one off for a swap today, but geesch louise, this is getting serious!


----------



## julzinha (May 8, 2010)

I am wondering which is the best Skala hair masque. My big lots had Aloe Vera, Shea Butter and Fruit Cocktail. But I don't know which one is the best.


----------



## Coffee (May 8, 2010)

julieangel09 said:


> I am wondering which is the best Skala hair masque. My big lots had Aloe Vera, Shea Butter and Fruit Cocktail. But I don't know which one is the best.


 
For me, out of those 3, I like SB, then Aloe Vera and last FC.


----------



## PJaye (May 8, 2010)

There is still Skala in the BL on this plantation where I reside; although they carry only 4 masques (fruit cocktail, ceramides, shea butter, and aloe vera) and one conditioner, which is the shea butter.

Since I have been cowashing every day, I've been using up my experimental bottle of the shea butter conditioner.  My official report:  it is WAY better than the cheapie conditioners, but cannot hold a candle to Lustrasilk's Aloe Vera Cholesterol in the detangling department.

I would have loved to try the Jamborandi, but it's not available here.


----------



## Americka (May 8, 2010)

Coffee said:


> For me, out of those 3, I like SB, then Aloe Vera and last FC.



Agreed. For me, the Fruit Cocktail is "okay." It is better than most DCs, but not as good as the other Skala masques. I love the whole Shea Butter line.


----------



## Muse (May 8, 2010)

I just used the shea butter conditioner for the first time today and it is REALLY good. It just keeps getting better! I was able to find one shea butter masque but I'm going to use that on shampoo day. I found the SB con when I went out of my way to another BL that was all they had. I really wanted the masque but I just bought one bottle of the con so the trip wouldn't be a total bust. Now I wish I had gotten them all! There were four total. I have decided to check out 2 more tomorrow and my bf said he'd go to the one in klan town for me . 

I CANNOT be without these conditioners, they have transformed the softness of my hair. I have kicked all of my other cons to the curb (not Mane N Tail though thats my protein until I can get the Keratin Skala). I was thinking today about how VO5 gives me the same amount of slip but it DOES NOT soften my 4b hair like Skala-that's what hooked me. Also because non of the Skala products have cones in them I can go longer between shampoos. I love it!


----------



## manie (May 8, 2010)

Hello Ladies. So this is OFFICIALLY my first post but I have been lurking for a while. On my HHJ for only 9 weeks and I tried the Skala products for the first time last night. Love the Masque and the G3 and went back to BL and caused havoc. I got everything they had with was like 30 bottles of product. I probably went a little overboard but I couldnt help myself and the manager ranged me out and did verify that their Skala products are stocked seasonally. So ladies stock up .... - Manie


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 8, 2010)

^^does this mean they will restock over the summer or in the fall? Hm I'm glad I know this now..now I don't feel so bad thinking they won't be getting any more products in.

Muse, the first time I used the jab. masque on my hair, my hair AIRDRIED like I blow dried it. It was crazy. The next week I went back to my ION extreme moisture treatment..my hair still felt the same way!! 2 or 3 washes later my hair still has this softness! I'm going to have to use these masques sparingly since they are seasonal. Maybe once a month? I have 4..so I should be good until they come out again..considering I have 6-7 other conditioners I can use in between. None opened yet..yes I have issues.


----------



## Muse (May 9, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ^^does this mean they will restock over the summer or in the fall? Hm I'm glad I know this now..now I don't feel so bad thinking they won't be getting any more products in.
> 
> Muse, the first time I used the jab. masque on my hair, *my hair AIRDRIED like I blow dried it*. It was crazy. The next week I went back to my ION extreme moisture treatment..my hair still felt the same way!! 2 or 3 washes later my hair still has this softness! I'm going to have to use these masques sparingly since they are seasonal. Maybe once a month? I have 4..so I should be good until they come out again..considering I have 6-7 other conditioners I can use in between. None opened yet..yes I have issues.



Whaaa?! Ooooo I cannot wait to try it! So glad you found those for me! When I go to the other BLs tomorrow I will not spare anything I'm cleaning the shelves off. Yeah I wonder what season they stock Skala in because Americka said she saw them in Nov of last year and we were still finding plenty in April/May. I plan on using my masques sparingly as well. I was using them for cowashes  now I will just use them on shampoo day.


----------



## soonergirl (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on the seasonal thing... Yep the 20 or so masques I have will be pit to the back and I will use up the condishes for co washes.. yes i did say 20... im hooked what can i say


----------



## gimbap (May 9, 2010)

Okay so I'm out of town and about to go back home.  I've already hit up all the BLs here, but in between here and home are 3 BLs.  I've mapped out my plan of action.  I'll report my findings.

Over and out


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 9, 2010)

^^^^


----------



## Muse (May 9, 2010)

Went to three different BL today and was able to find a bunch of Jaborandi con, Aloe con, and more SB con. No masques . The lady at one of the BL said that her friend told her that this stuff was really good and that it was good that I was stocking up because it's not something that's restocked regularly. Honestly I think I'll be good for a long time so the hunt is over (for now  ). She did say that I could call the stores and they'd be able to tell me which stores are expecting a shipment. She looked it up for me and only one store in MI was expecting a shipment of Skala (Eastpoint, for you Michigan ladies) but that is WAY too far from me. Anyway I hope I like this Jaborandi con because I bought a lot of it. It kinda had me worried because it looks like it's for oily hair so I was wondering how much moisture it gives but I am hearing a lot of raves about it so I will try it.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 9, 2010)

^^^the jab masques are def. moisturizing!


----------



## taz007 (May 9, 2010)

I am working in Maine this week and I was on my way to get something to eat.   Lo and behold what did I see?  A Big Lots!!!

I am going to hit it up tomorrow.  I want to try the Jaborandi!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 9, 2010)

Finally went to the Big Lots in Lynn, MA today and bought 6 bottles of the Skala Ceramides conditioner.  They didn't have the masques, which is what I really wanted.  I left TWO bottles to whoever wants them LOL  I should've taken that too but didn't wanna be greedy.  I'm going to pass by the Dominican BSS in Lynn to see if they have Skala.  It won't be a dollar tho  oh well


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 9, 2010)

Happy Mommies Day all the SKALA Mommies!!!
Day was perfect, spent it driving around for SKAALLLLAAA...hehehehehe.
My son laughed but we had a GREAT time in the car laughing and talking.  He thinks I'm crazy~but lubs me anywhoooo.
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I ended up with some C3 leave-ins and Aloe masques.  I've put what I wanna swap on the swap thread if anyone is interested.
The BL that had the C3 said that SKALA products are not always in the list of products that they know are coming, so every BL may not know what is on their upcoming list.  HOWEVER, they are expecting a shipment of items next week to restock that particular isle.  
Hope you've all enjoyed the day!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 9, 2010)

manie said:


> Hello Ladies. *So this is OFFICIALLY my first post* but I have been lurking for a while. On my HHJ for only 9 weeks and I tried the Skala products for the first time last night. Love the Masque and the G3 and went back to BL and caused havoc. I got everything they had with was like 30 bottles of product. I probably went a little overboard but I couldnt help myself and the manager ranged me out and did verify that their Skala products are stocked seasonally. So ladies stock up .... - Manie


 WEEELCOME!!!!
and gurlie...you cannot...repeat canNOT go overboard with the SKALA!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 9, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ^^does this mean they will restock over the summer or in the fall? Hm I'm glad I know this now..now I don't feel so bad thinking they won't be getting any more products in.
> 
> Muse, *the first time I used the jab. masque on my hair, my hair AIRDRIED like I blow dried it*. It was crazy. The next week I went back to my ION extreme moisture treatment..my hair still felt the same way!! 2 or 3 washes later my hair still has this softness! I'm going to have to use these masques sparingly since they are seasonal. Maybe once a month? I have 4..so I should be good until they come out again..considering I have 6-7 other conditioners I can use in between. None opened yet..yes I have issues.


 Ok...see THAT RIGHT THERE is why I wanna get some of the jabba!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 9, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Wow....I just got back from BL and mine are still pretty well stocked minus the Shea Butter Masque. I grabbed a few more and shipped one off for a swap today, but geesch louise, this is getting serious!


sooo ahhhh whatcha have over there in your neck-ah the woods!?!??!!?


----------



## Muse (May 9, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ^^^the jab masques are def. moisturizing!



That's VERY good to hear about the masque. How about the regular con have you used it?


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 9, 2010)

No I've only used the ceramide condish, and I bought the aloe condish today.


----------



## gimbap (May 9, 2010)

gimbap said:


> Okay so I'm out of town and about to go back home.  I've already hit up all the BLs here, but in between here and home are 3 BLs.  I've mapped out my plan of action.  I'll report my findings.
> 
> Over and out


1st BL: Had jack didilly squat but one bottle of Jaborandi con.  And some g3 leave-ins, but I see them everywhere.

2nd BL: Had AV con and G3 con.  1 FC masque, 1 AV leave-in.  All products I've seen at other BLs.  I bought the G3 con.

I forgot today was Sunday so I didn't make it to the 3rd BL by 7.  It's only 10 min away, so I'll probably hit it up tomorrow.


----------



## manie (May 9, 2010)

I know this thread is about Skala .. but I just wanted to mention to you ladies scouring BL to pick up some Freeman's Sea Kelp Conditioner. It has amino acids and vegetable protein. I googled it before I actually bought and read such good reviews about it. It was 2 bucks in my local BL. Vegetable Protein is one the best proteins for your hair. 
This is a quote from this social hair site I am a part of _Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein - A powerful hair strengthening protein complex that instantly & dramatically improves the condition of damaged hair. Vegetable protein absorbs more easily into the hair shaft (than animal protein) and does not create build-up, it leaves the hair very shiny, radiant, luxuriant, and healthy._So today I rinsed my hair thoroughly, clarified and added the FSKC and then let it sit for like 20 minutes under a plastic cap on my hair. Then added the Skala G3 as a LI and my hair AIR dried silky soft and bone straight. I was very impressed. So just wanted to add to your PJism and if you in BL scoop this product up.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 9, 2010)

^^^I've seen this there, and always picked it up but never bought it. I may try next wk.


----------



## Muse (May 9, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ^^^I've seen this there, and always picked it up but never bought it. I may try next wk.



I know me too! I have picked it up THREE times and put it back each time. Gonna try it now.


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 9, 2010)

Went to a denver bl and found 4 shea butter leave ins and 2 aloe leave ins. 1 jaborandi condish, yes I picked them up.


----------



## tenderheaded (May 9, 2010)

OK, I went Big Lot stalking Couldn't find the first one, so I headed across town and found 2) Aloe Vera Cond and 2) C3 Cond. I used the AV as a deep con- and it's a winner I'm 19 weeks post, and I was scared to death to use anything other than my HairOne - but I felt bold. I could comb my towel dried hair from root to tip, and my new growth is tightly curled!

The cashier confirmed what we already know - this stuff is popular and it works


----------



## Brownie518 (May 10, 2010)

I am loving the Fruit Cocktail masque right about now. The Shea masque and leave in are fantastic so next I'll have to try the AV and G3.


----------



## thehairmaverick (May 10, 2010)

Wha? There's great products found at big lots for cheap!?!! I should have been on this thread long time ago!


----------



## Muse (May 10, 2010)

thehairmaverick said:


> Wha? There's great products found at big lots for cheap!?!! I should have been on this thread long time ago!


 
Uh oh you'd better hurry up and get yourself some before all of the LHCF sisters (and lurkers) get it. Stock up this stuff is the best!


----------



## thehairmaverick (May 10, 2010)

I'm on my way out now! I don't even know when BL open lol...


----------



## Muse (May 10, 2010)

thehairmaverick said:


> I'm on my way out now! *I don't even know when BL open* lol...


 
Too funny!But seriously that's how it is. Skala will have you outside waiting for them to unlock the door.


----------



## adw425 (May 10, 2010)

A year ago, they had this in Rite-Aid on clearance for  $1.00 so I bought seven or eight of them.  It is a wonderful conditioner and will correct whatever ails your hair at the moment.  It is also very thick.




manie said:


> I know this thread is about Skala .. but I just wanted to mention to you ladies scouring BL to pick up some Freeman's Sea Kelp Conditioner. It has amino acids and vegetable protein. I googled it before I actually bought and read such good reviews about it. It was 2 bucks in my local BL. Vegetable Protein is one the best proteins for your hair.
> This is a quote from this social hair site I am a part of _Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein - A powerful hair strengthening protein complex that instantly & dramatically improves the condition of damaged hair. Vegetable protein absorbs more easily into the hair shaft (than animal protein) and does not create build-up, it leaves the hair very shiny, radiant, luxuriant, and healthy._So today I rinsed my hair thoroughly, clarified and added the FSKC and then let it sit for like 20 minutes under a plastic cap on my hair. Then added the Skala G3 as a LI and my hair AIR dried silky soft and bone straight. I was very impressed. So just wanted to add to your PJism and if you in BL scoop this product up.


----------



## Muse (May 10, 2010)

Ladies don't forget that they sell Skala at other places besides Big Lots. Duane Reade and other places listed on the Skala site. Unfortunately I don't have any of those places in MI. I thought that I had read that someone found Skala at AJ Wright but they closed the one that was close to me . We have more AJ Wright stores here but they are far from me. Just an alternative place to check.

ETA: Ok it was IDT who said she found it at AJ Wright


IDareT'sHair said:


> They also have it at AJ Wright, but it is $2.99 and you could actually buy 3 for what they're charging at AJ Wright.


----------



## thehairmaverick (May 10, 2010)

Goodness! Why Big Lots want to close down now that I need conditioner!?! I got the ceramides g3 leave-in at the only other BL I know about. They had absolutely nothing but that leave-in. Guess I will look for more BL and at rite aid or something...*sigh*


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 10, 2010)

update** i found Aloe vera in my area  wh00t**whoot!!!

now i just need avocado condish or masque


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 10, 2010)

I used the SB masque mixed with G3 condish with my last bit of Sitrinillah.  My hair came out really soft.  I'm going to try my Skala by itself next wash day.  I did learn that the G3 is like a protein in my hair so I have to use it sparingly or mixed with a moisture DC.

Going to hit up both of the BLs tomorrow and see what is left in stock.


----------



## jerseygurl (May 11, 2010)

Got diddly squat at the BL I went to and that sucka was 17 miles away now I have to try the one that's even farther. The lengths we go for our hair  And the funny part of it is that my hair is braided up at the moment so ask me why I'm running helter skelter for some conditioner


----------



## Shaley (May 11, 2010)

How would you rank the Skala masques as far as the 'most moisturizing?'


----------



## Muse (May 11, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> update** i found Aloe vera in my area  wh00t**whoot!!!
> 
> now i just need* avocado condish or masque*



Hope you find those. Where I'm at I have been able to find products from every line but that one. I do have someone shipping me a bottle of the avocado con but I would love to try the masque .


----------



## thehairmaverick (May 11, 2010)

Found the Aloe Vera Condish and Mask:creatures. I can't wait to try it on wash day! I just randomly used the G3 leave-in I found yesterday on some of my twists, and its really soft. I want to see how well it works without any products in my hair. I have one more BL in my area(well not really, its in the next city). Hopefully, they will have some more products there....


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 11, 2010)

Where are you California Ladies finding these? I called around to 4 different stores in my Nor cal area and no one has ANY!!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 11, 2010)

I want to desperately try the avocado. I'm going to look for some today after work, wish me luck!


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 11, 2010)

Ladies, this thread is 28 pages long, Im running to go try this stuff now! I really hope I love it! I will tell yall what I find! I hope its better than v05 which I stocked up on bcuz of the rave reviews and I really dont love it lol


----------



## BostonMaria (May 11, 2010)

Washed my stepdaughter's and DD's hair last night and used Skala as the leave-in.  Both of their hair came out beautiful.  I rollerset and flatironed this morning. My SD is so funny she was like, Maria my hair is sooo silky LOL Like she was shocked or something.


----------



## Muse (May 11, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> *I want to desperately try the avocado.* I'm going to look for some today after work, wish me luck!



Me tooooo! I really want the avocado masque but I don't hear many people on her reporting that they've found it.


----------



## Muse (May 11, 2010)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Ladies, this thread is 28 pages long, Im running to go try this stuff now! I really hope I love it! I will tell yall what I find! I hope its better than v05 which I stocked up on bcuz of the rave reviews and I really dont love it lol



I harassed you about trying it in the cowash thread. I know what you mean about the VO5 rave and I stocked up too! Those bottles have been sitting in my closet for a while now (even before I found Skala). Skala is MUCH better than VO5 IMHO.


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 11, 2010)

Attention all Bay Area, California ladies!!!!! The Big Lots in Concord has the Jaborandi condish, Shea Butter condish, Ceramide Condish, Fruit cocktail masque, shea butter masque 

Tis all.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 11, 2010)

Muse said:


> I harassed you about trying it in the cowash thread. I know what you mean about the VO5 rave and I stocked up too! Those bottles have been sitting in my closet for a while now (even before I found Skala). Skala is MUCH better than VO5 IMHO.


 
lol, yes you're my #1 hype person for this product lol! I wish I had good news to report!  I ran out to big lots this afternoon and they only had the G3 Ceramides conditioner and it had petrolatum in it so I left it...do the others have petro? What kind are you ladies loving?


----------



## gimbap (May 11, 2010)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lol, yes you're my #1 hype person for this product lol! I wish I had good news to report!  I ran out to big lots this afternoon and they only had the G3 Ceramides conditioner and it had petrolatum in it so I left it...do the others have petro? What kind are you ladies loving?


Giiiirl I've tried 3 of the conditioners so far (Aloe Vera, Jaborandi, and Ceramde G3) and G3 is the best one!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 11, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> Attention all Bay Area, California ladies!!!!! The Big Lots in Concord has the Jaborandi condish, Shea Butter condish, Ceramide Condish, Fruit cocktail masque, shea butter masque
> 
> Tis all.


 Congrats on finding some SKALA!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 11, 2010)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lol, yes you're my #1 hype person for this product lol! I wish I had good news to report!  I ran out to big lots this afternoon and they only had the G3 Ceramides conditioner and it had petrolatum in it so I left it...do the others have petro? What kind are you ladies loving?


 I only have the tried the C3 and the Aloe Vera...and I love the Aloe Vera...but now that I'm understanding what the Ceramides dooo so...gonna give them another go.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 11, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I want to desperately try the avocado. I'm going to look for some today after work, wish me luck!


 *in my best sha-neyney voice*
   "oh mahhh guuuudnesssssss"
    I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO with you on this one!!! Have swapped for some SB and now my next mission is the Avocado masque and condish!!!


----------



## thehairmaverick (May 11, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> I only have the tried the C3 and the Aloe Vera...*and I love the Aloe Vera*...but now that I'm understanding what the Ceramides dooo so...gonna give them another go.



I'm glad to hear that the Aloe Vera is good because its the only condish and mask I can find. I will use it with my C3 leave-in. I'm happy that the aloe vera describes my hair: frizzy and curly. I'm praying that's a good sign


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 11, 2010)

thehairmaverick said:


> I'm glad to hear that the Aloe Vera is good because its the only condish and mask I can find. I will use it with my C3 leave-in. I'm happy that the aloe vera describes my hair: frizzy and curly. I'm praying that's a good sign


 If you go over to the swap thread, you might find someone who is willing to get you what you want to try.  If you have the C3 leave ins, I know people are looking for those.
Gonna try the AV with a heat cap and see how that goes next.
Good luck!


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (May 11, 2010)

......................................


----------



## Victorian (May 11, 2010)

FedEx says my Skala delivery should be here tomorrow.  I'm "working from home" tomorrow so I don't miss it 
(I also have some stuff I ordered for the apartment coming by UPS tomorrow, so I figured I may as well stay home for deliveries  )

I'm so excited it's getting here in time for me to use it this weekend.  I got everything from the G3 line, plus the shampoo and mask from the Jaborandi line.


----------



## Blessedmocha (May 11, 2010)

Im off skala shopping tomorrow


----------



## Coffee (May 11, 2010)

BlackCardinal said:


> FedEx says my Skala delivery should be here tomorrow. I'm "working from home" tomorrow so I don't miss it
> (I also have some stuff I ordered for the apartment coming by UPS tomorrow, so I figured I may as well stay home for deliveries  )
> 
> I'm so excited it's getting here in time for me to use it this weekend. I got everything from the G3 line, plus the shampoo and mask from the Jaborandi line.


 
My delivery from Skala is due Friday; but you are closer to them than me.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 11, 2010)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lol, yes you're my #1 hype person for this product lol! I wish I had good news to report!  I ran out to big lots this afternoon and they only had the G3 Ceramides conditioner and it had petrolatum in it so I left it...do the others have petro? What kind are you ladies loving?


 

All of them have petrolatum, even the masque...I still think it's a great product.


----------



## Americka (May 11, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> All of them have petrolatum, even the masque...I still think it's a great product.



Agreed! A couple of my favorite products (beside my beloved Skala) have either petrolatum, mineral oil or lanolin. I use Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil to seal in the Skala leave in. Love this combo!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 11, 2010)

Coffee said:


> My delivery from Skala is due Friday; but you are closer to them than me.


 

I really want to try the avocado product line as well, so I think I'm going to have to order it


----------



## Muse (May 12, 2010)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lol, yes you're my #1 hype person for this product lol! I wish I had good news to report!  I ran out to big lots this afternoon and they only had the G3 Ceramides conditioner and it had petrolatum in it so I left it...do the others have petro? What kind are you ladies loving?



Aww BA, the other ladies are right all of the products contain petro. They are still WAY better than the none petro cheapies I have tried though.



gimbap said:


> Giiiirl I've tried 3 of the conditioners so far (Aloe Vera, Jaborandi, and Ceramde G3) and *G3 is the best one*!



So far this is true for me too. I have tried all of the cons except for Jaborandi and Avocado and so far I like G3 the best. I plan on testing out the Jaborandi con this weekend and I have Avocado con coming soon to try.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 12, 2010)

soooo last night did a full henna treatment...meaning slept in the henna...yeah... i know, but i was tired...ANYWHOOOO woke up this morning around 4a and realized what i'd done and rinsed it out, rinsed with warm water, no cowash...just rinsed it out...errmmm and then slathered the aloe vera condish, maybe about a 1/4 cup...on my head, triple baggied it...put a towel on my pillow incase of seepage...and went back to bed. Woke up this morning around...ohhh 7:21a...(have to be at work by 8:00a) and jumped in the shower, rinsed my head for about 2 minutes while washing..slathered on 2 big squirts of Aloe condish, squeezed out excess water, sealed with caster oil, got dressed and out the door...i mean I was flyin'.... made it to work at 5 after 8 and have a wash in go air dry style...
can i say...SOFT mmm hmm I can. I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy no hard hair, and have to go back and put my indigo on tonight but seriously...NO deep condish, no heat nothing...I AM IN LUST with this Aloe!
errrm but still feinin' for some Avocado and Jabba


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 12, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> I really want to try the avocado product line as well, so I think I'm going to have to order it


 i refuse to order it....
 imma swap for it...
i am
i am 
i am!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 12, 2010)

Americka said:


> Agreed! A couple of my favorite products (beside my beloved Skala) have either petrolatum, mineral oil or lanolin. I use Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil to seal in the Skala leave in. Love this combo!


 oooh now I have to search for the negatives of petrolatum(sp) is that vaseline!?!?!?


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 12, 2010)

Blessedmocha said:


> Im off skala shopping tomorrow


 whhoooowhoooo!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 12, 2010)

Just came back from BL.  Had a very interesting convo with the sales lady.  She was telling me the reason why they stop carrying products is because they can no longer get them in bulk.  She said there isn't any seasonality to the products just how much supply they can order.  She said they never know when they are going to stop carrying Skala so stock up now.

I bought:
5 G3 condish
5 G3 masque
4 Aloe Vera masque
5 SB condish
1 FC masque

Off to the Swap to see what I can get.  

Used the SB to cowash.  Definitely liked the feel of it and the slip was amazing.  Using the G3 leave-in as my base then layering it with other heavier leave-ins and an oil to seal.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 12, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> soooo last night did a full henna treatment...meaning slept in the henna...yeah... i know, but i was tired...ANYWHOOOO woke up this morning around 4a and realized what i'd done and rinsed it out, rinsed with warm water, no cowash...just rinsed it out...errmmm and then slathered the aloe vera condish, maybe about a 1/4 cup...on my head, triple baggied it...put a towel on my pillow incase of seepage...and went back to bed. *Woke up this morning around...ohhh 7:21a...(have to be at work by 8:00a)* and jumped in the shower, rinsed my head for about 2 minutes while washing..slathered on 2 big squirts of Aloe condish, squeezed out excess water, sealed with caster oil, got dressed and out the door...i mean I was flyin'.... made it to work at 5 after 8 and have a wash in go air dry style...
> can i say...SOFT mmm hmm I can. I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy no hard hair, and have to go back and put my indigo on tonight but seriously...NO deep condish, no heat nothing...I AM IN LUST with this Aloe!
> errrm but still feinin' for some Avocado and Jabba



Girl you were really pushing it close!
 I havent tried the Aloe yet, will try it soon...once my hair is back in order, almost had a setback.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 12, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> oooh now I have to search for the negatives of petrolatum(sp) is that vaseline!?!?!?



Something like that...except in products other than grease it is a watered down version,


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 12, 2010)

Chelz said:


> Girl you were really pushing it close!
> I havent tried the Aloe yet, will try it soon...once my hair is back in order, almost had a setback.


 hehehehehee....summer dress, bra, sandals and undieroos...hehehehehee
had to lotion up when i got to work...but my hair is CUTE!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 12, 2010)

Chelz said:


> Girl you were really pushing it close!
> I havent tried the Aloe yet, will try it soon...*once my hair is back in order, almost had a setback*.


 oohhh glad you said ALMOST....keep the faith gurlie, you're gonna love the Aloe


----------



## Muse (May 12, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> soooo last night did a full henna treatment...meaning slept in the henna...yeah... i know, but i was tired...ANYWHOOOO woke up this morning around 4a and realized what i'd done and rinsed it out, rinsed with warm water, no cowash...just rinsed it out...errmmm and then slathered the aloe vera condish, maybe about a 1/4 cup...on my head, triple baggied it...put a towel on my pillow incase of seepage...and went back to bed. Woke up this morning around...ohhh 7:21a...(have to be at work by 8:00a) and jumped in the shower, rinsed my head for about 2 minutes while washing..slathered on 2 big squirts of Aloe condish, squeezed out excess water, sealed with caster oil, got dressed and out the door...i mean I was flyin'.... made it to work at 5 after 8 and have a wash in go air dry style...
> can i say...SOFT mmm hmm I can. I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy no hard hair, and have to go back and put my indigo on tonight but seriously...NO deep condish, no heat nothing...I AM IN LUST with this Aloe!
> errrm but still feinin' for some Avocado and Jabba



I sure do wish I knew about about Skala when I was doing henna treatments!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 12, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> i refuse to order it....
> imma swap for it...
> i am
> i am
> i am!!!



Resistance is futile LOL


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Resistance is futile LOL


 heheheheeheee a gurl has GOT to have dreams


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 12, 2010)

THANKS to the swap thread...I have some Shea Buttaahhhhhhhhh to play with tonight.
Think after the indigo, gonna do a DC with it and see how it works for me.
THANKS Flowinlocks!!!!


----------



## thehairmaverick (May 12, 2010)

SO I DROVE AT LEAST 25 MILES TO THE NEXT CITY FOR SKALA AND IT WAS WORTH IT! I found everything except for avocado and shea butter products. I can't believe LHCF has sucked me back into pj'ism. Anywhoo, went back to my city and bought c3 leave-ins, the cashier looks at everything I picked up and then looks to her co-worker and says: "you better get you some of this stuff!" Apparently the co-worker has tried the products and loves it...she better get more cause I WILL clean the selves out!

Thanks ladies for introducing me to skala. Very good quality products at a price a  broke college student can afford. I'm elated!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 12, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> hehehehehee....summer dress, bra, sandals and undieroos...hehehehehee
> had to lotion up when i got to work...but my hair is CUTE!!!



Undieroos!

My hair woulda airdried into a ham!! Lookin like I have a huge mop on top my head...

Anywhoo I think I'll go use the G3 leave-in again..


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 12, 2010)

thehairmaverick said:


> Thanks ladies for introducing me to skala. Very good quality products at a price *a broke college student can afford*. I'm elated!


 
Word. I think that is why it is so addictive


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 12, 2010)

thehairmaverick said:


> SO I DROVE AT LEAST 25 MILES TO THE NEXT CITY FOR SKALA AND IT WAS WORTH IT! I found everything except for avocado and shea butter products. I can't believe LHCF has sucked me back into pj'ism. Anywhoo, went back to my city and bought c3 leave-ins, the cashier looks at everything I picked up and then looks to her co-worker and says: "you better get you some of this stuff!" Apparently the co-worker has tried the products and loves it...she better get more cause I WILL clean the selves out!
> 
> Thanks ladies for introducing me to skala.* Very good quality products at a price a  broke college student can afford.* I'm elated!



You can say that again!!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 12, 2010)

I tried the sb and it isn't my favourite...oh well that narrows it down to the other 81892 ones!!
I have yet to try keratin one did anyone really like this one?


----------



## Coffee (May 12, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> I tried the sb and it isn't my favourite...oh well that narrows it down to the other 81892 ones!!
> I have yet to try keratin one did anyone really like this one?


 
I did a review of the Keratin condish & leave in.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=467546&highlight=


----------



## jerseygurl (May 12, 2010)

Sooo any ladies in the DMV area having any luck finding any Skala??


----------



## cutiebe2 (May 12, 2010)

im so disappointed. I went to the only BL close to me and all they had was g3 conditioner. I really want the masques. On the Skala site it says they sell Skala at PathMark and Duane Reade. Anyone in NJ/NY find them at these stores? My friend is studying abroad in Brazil right now, I will ask her if she has any room in her suitcase for some Skala..


----------



## Muse (May 12, 2010)

cutiebe2 said:


> im so disappointed. I went to the only BL close to me and all they had was g3 conditioner. I really want the masques. On the Skala site it says they sell Skala at PathMark and Duane Reade. Anyone in NJ/NY find them at these stores? My friend is studying abroad in Brazil right now, I will ask her if she has any room in her suitcase for some Skala..



I posted earlier about other places listed on the Skala site that sell the products. I don't have any of those stores in my area but I was curious if anyone found them outside of BL. Did you pick up the G3 con? It's not the masque but it's still pretty good, should hold you over until you get the masque.


----------



## Be Positive (May 12, 2010)

Ladies in the Pensacola area.  You can get the shea butter, aloe vera, jaborandi, and fruit coctail masks and conditoners at the BL on Brent Lane.


----------



## Americka (May 12, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> oooh now I have to search for the negatives of petrolatum(sp) is that vaseline!?!?!?



Yes, Vaseline is made of 100% white petrolatum. There is a former member who uses Vaseline on her daughter's hair, which is now HL or longer I believe.


----------



## thehairmaverick (May 12, 2010)

Be Positive said:


> Ladies in the Pensacola area.  You can get the shea butter, aloe vera, jaborandi, and fruit coctail masks and conditoners at the BL on Brent Lane.



When I go back to school in Mobile, AL I will def check this BL out. Thanks!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 12, 2010)

thehairmaverick said:


> SO I DROVE AT LEAST 25 MILES TO THE NEXT CITY FOR SKALA AND IT WAS WORTH IT! I found everything except for avocado and shea butter products. I can't believe LHCF has sucked me back into pj'ism. Anywhoo, went back to my city and bought c3 leave-ins, the cashier looks at everything I picked up and then looks to her co-worker and says: "you better get you some of this stuff!" Apparently the co-worker has tried the products and loves it...she better get more cause I WILL clean the selves out!
> 
> Thanks ladies for introducing me to skala. Very good quality products at a price a broke college student can afford. I'm elated!


 
I feel your excitement, I'm excited for you...:superbanana:


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 13, 2010)

cutiebe2 said:


> im so disappointed. I went to the only BL close to me and all they had was g3 conditioner. I really want the masques. On the Skala site it says they sell Skala at PathMark and Duane Reade. Anyone in NJ/NY find them at these stores? My friend is studying abroad in Brazil right now, I will ask her if she has any room in her suitcase for some Skala..



I went to a PathMark by me the other day and no luck  It wasn't out the way but I wasn't trying to get stuck in mall traffic not to find anything.  There aren't that many around here so maybe the one in Philly has some I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (May 13, 2010)

jerseygurl said:


> Sooo any ladies in the DMV area having any luck finding any Skala??


 
Found some in the Giant in Bailey's Crossing (Falls Church) and the Big Lots in Woodbridge.  I am still on the grind though. 

 The BL in Woodbridge has the shea butter but the assistant manager (white lady) told me she brought them all for herself.  Yep I was HOT!!!


----------



## Miss AJ (May 13, 2010)

Uggghhhh, I already have to go to Walgreens tomorrow for NON hair related stuff, this entire thread is about to make check out Big Lots while i'm out...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 13, 2010)

Americka said:


> Yes, Vaseline is made of 100% white petrolatum. *There is a former member who uses Vaseline on her daughter's hair, which is now HL or longer I believe. *



*SongsOfJoy143* on youtube?? Her daughter hair is like thigh length stretched!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKh9B7mweU0&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzyKGq5LqQ0&feature=channel

She gives a special shoutout to the LHCF ladies on the second one!


----------



## Americka (May 13, 2010)

Chelz said:


> *SongsOfJoy143* on youtube?? Her daughter hair is like thigh length stretched!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKh9B7mweU0&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzyKGq5LqQ0&feature=channel
> ...



Yes! Her daughter's hair is so, so beautiful!


----------



## Sianna (May 13, 2010)

Chelz said:


> *SongsOfJoy143* on youtube?? Her daughter hair is like thigh length stretched!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKh9B7mweU0&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzyKGq5LqQ0&feature=channel



Wow!! Honestly, I don't think I'd ever want my hair to be _that_ long! It'd bug the crap out of me!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 13, 2010)

Sianna said:


> Wow!! Honestly, I don't think I'd ever want my hair to be _that_ long! It'd bug the crap out of me!


 
Girl I dream about hair like that....


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 13, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> Word. I think that is why it is so addictive



...Missing juicer...


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2010)

Fab_Nikki said:


> Found some in the Giant in Bailey's Crossing (Falls Church) and the Big Lots in Woodbridge.  I am still on the grind though.
> 
> The BL in Woodbridge has the shea butter but the assistant manager (white lady) told me she brought them all for herself.  *Yep I was HOT!!!*



Yup I would be too! Sometimes I don't like to buy a lot at once because I think that the workers at BL would look at my haul and think 'there must be something to this stuff' and since they get first dibs...well you obviously know the rest.


----------



## Ltown (May 13, 2010)

jerseygurl said:


> Sooo any ladies in the DMV area having any luck finding any Skala??


They have a good selection in Giants food but it cost $5.49, it not where all the other shampoos are of course. It in the ethic section


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 13, 2010)

sooooooooooooo put my indigo in last night and let it sit for few hours.  Rinsed it out and put on the Shea Butter condish, baggied and went to bed.  Woke up this morning, got in the shower and my hair felt, ok...not soft like the Aloe has made it feel.  So rinsed out the SB and then cowashed with the SB condish.  Rinsed that out, squeezed out excess water and then put on the SB masque. Now most probably use the leave-ins but since I've started using SKALA I use the masques as my leave in and that is what I did today.  I'm sitting at my desk and my hair deff does not have the softness of yesterday.  No wash and go either, pulled it up and wet bunned it.  Also put the HS14 on my ends and then sealed with Castor oil.  (ummm yeah, imma closet juicer) sooo over all, SB is ok at this point but I'm going to try it on dry hair next to see if that makes a difference.  Am still glad I have some coming, but for me, the Aloe is the shiznick!


----------



## LaidBak (May 13, 2010)

jerseygurl said:


> Sooo any ladies in the DMV area having any luck finding any Skala??



I hit up the two Giants in Alexandria, VA and they had nothing.


----------



## Miss AJ (May 13, 2010)

Went to my Big Lots and they had the shampoo and a couple leave ins.  I got the aloe vera and ceramides leave ins.  I pushed the rest of the leave ins all the way to the back of the shelf just in case i gotta go back and buy em out lol


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 13, 2010)

i need avocado stuff!!! anyone that has it in there area i'll gladly pay bec i dont wanna spend $6+shipping.. =(


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> Went to my Big Lots and they had the shampoo and a couple leave ins.  I got the aloe vera and ceramides leave ins.  *I pushed the rest of the leave ins all the way to the back of the shelf just in case i gotta go back and buy em out* lol



Too funny


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> i need avocado stuff!!! anyone that has it in there area i'll gladly pay bec i dont wanna spend $6+shipping.. =(



A lot of us are having a hard time finding Avocado. Post this in the swap thread as well.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 13, 2010)

If I don't find the Avocado line soon, I will be ordering off the site.


----------



## Victorian (May 13, 2010)

BlackCardinal said:


> FedEx says my Skala delivery should be here tomorrow.  I'm "working from home" tomorrow so I don't miss it
> (I also have some stuff I ordered for the apartment coming by UPS tomorrow, so I figured I may as well stay home for deliveries  )
> 
> I'm so excited it's getting here in time for me to use it this weekend.  I got everything from the G3 line, plus the shampoo and mask from the Jaborandi line.



FedEx mysteriously rescheduled my delivery.  Some hold up in Pennsylvania 
So it's supposed to come today.  It went out on the truck today, according to to the website, so I'll patiently wait.
My UPS delivery did come yesterday, so now I have some cute little fake topiary trees to look at in my living room while I wait for Skala to arrive...


----------



## Victorian (May 13, 2010)

Yaaaaaay!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 13, 2010)

BlackCardinal said:


> Yaaaaaay!



Ok so I cant wait to hear your review on the Ceramides G3 masque!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 13, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> sooooooooooooo put my indigo in last night and let it sit for few hours.  Rinsed it out and put on the Shea Butter condish, baggied and went to bed.  Woke up this morning, got in the shower and my hair felt, ok...not soft like the Aloe has made it feel.  So rinsed out the SB and then cowashed with the SB condish.  Rinsed that out, squeezed out excess water and then put on the SB masque. Now most probably use the leave-ins but since I've started using SKALA I use the masques as my leave in and that is what I did today.  I'm sitting at my desk and my hair deff does not have the softness of yesterday.  No wash and go either, pulled it up and wet bunned it.  *Also put the HS14 on my ends* and then sealed with Castor oil.  *(ummm yeah, imma closet juicer)* sooo over all, SB is ok at this point but I'm going to try it on dry hair next to see if that makes a difference.  Am still glad I have some coming, but for me, the Aloe is the shiznick!




Not any more.... Caught ya!


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2010)

Got my Avocado con from a swap today. I am super excited about that one! I also tried the Jaborandi masque and con today. I really like it my hair feels really soft but G3 is still my fave.

BlackCardinal I can't wait to hear your review on the G3 as well. I think you'll like it.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 13, 2010)

This thread has been taunting me for 3 weeks and today I finally gave in. Got shea butter, keratin and chocolate masque and chocolate conditioner and leave in. The store didn't stock shampoos. I can't even use it now cos I'm in a weave but this thread made me buy it. I'm just gonna take my punishment like a big girl .


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 13, 2010)

Muse said:


> Got my Avocado con from a swap today. I am super excited about that one! I also tried the Jaborandi masque and con today. I really like it my hair feels really soft but G3 is still my fave.
> 
> BlackCardinal I can't wait to hear your review on the G3 as well. I think you'll like it.



What does the avocado one smell like? Avocadoes?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 13, 2010)

lafani said:


> This thread has been taunting me for 3 weeks and today I finally gave in. *Got shea butter, keratin and chocolate masque and chocolate conditioner and leave in. The store didn't stock shampoos.* I can't even use it now cos I'm in a weave but this thread made me buy it. I'm just gonna take my punishment like a big girl .



 whoa Whoa WHOA! What store had all of these kinds of Skala???????


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 13, 2010)

lafani said:


> This thread has been taunting me for 3 weeks and today I finally gave in. Got shea butter, *keratin* and chocolate masque and chocolate conditioner and leave in. The store didn't stock shampoos. I can't even use it now cos I'm in a weave but this thread made me buy it. I'm just gonna take my punishment like a big girl .


 

where did you find this at BL?? I need it for my life!!!


----------



## dollface0023 (May 13, 2010)

Geez, I have a big lot's within walking distance from my house and I've never been inside of it. After hearing all the rave reviews I'm going to have to make a trip up there


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2010)

lafani said:


> This thread has been taunting me for 3 weeks and today I finally gave in. Got shea butter, keratin and chocolate masque and chocolate conditioner and leave in. The store didn't stock shampoos. I can't even use it now cos I'm in a weave but this thread made me buy it. I'm just gonna take my punishment like a big girl .



What?! You have an actual store you can go to and pick up the Chocolate and Keratin products? Lucky!

ETA: Oh I see you are in the United Arab Emirates, correct?


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 13, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> where did you find this at BL?? I need it for my life!!!


 it says UAE...think that is United Arab Emirates(sp?)


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 13, 2010)

Chelz said:


> Not any more.... Caught ya!


 heheheheheee...i been stalkin' that board since it first came out...but been a sometimey juicer for years...NOW, I'm serious 'bout it for my ends!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 13, 2010)

BlackCardinal said:


> Yaaaaaay!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 13, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> If I don't find the Avocado line soon, I will be ordering off the site.


 swap for it gurlie!!! SWAP FOR IT!!!!


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2010)

Chelz said:


> What does the avocado one smell like? Avocadoes?



Doesn't smell like avocados to me but a sweet kinda citrusy smell. It smells really good. It is my favorite scent of all the Skala products (my least favorite is the aloe).


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 13, 2010)

Just a reminder...there is SUPPOSED to be a new shipment arriving to stores tomorrow, so everyone keep an eye out.  The avocado is the one most want to swap.  I'll be driving around this weekend to see what I can come up with.
Ladies...KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 13, 2010)

Muse said:


> Doesn't smell like avocados to me but a sweet kinda citrusy smell. It smells really good. It is my favorite scent of all the Skala products (my least favorite is the aloe).


 hmm don't even remember what the Aloe smells like!?!?!? the SB is alright, can't quite put my finger on that one..and don't remember what the C3 smells like either..hmmmmmmmm
I wanna smell the choco one


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 13, 2010)

lafani said:


> This thread has been taunting me for 3 weeks and today I finally gave in. Got shea butter, keratin and chocolate masque and chocolate conditioner and leave in. The store didn't stock shampoos. I can't even use it now cos I'm in a weave but this thread made me buy it. I'm just gonna take my punishment like a big girl .


 
*Gasp* you are so lucky, I need the chocolate in my life!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 13, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> Just a reminder...there is SUPPOSED to be a new shipment arriving to stores tomorrow, so everyone keep an eye out. The avocado is the one most want to swap. I'll be driving around this weekend to see what I can come up with.
> Ladies...KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN!!!


 
I'm leaving work early tomorrow so I can hit up a few.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 13, 2010)

Chelz said:


> whoa Whoa WHOA! What store had all of these kinds of Skala???????



I got it in Carrefour in Dubai, UAE. Was quite surprised too cos I usually never find any hair products I want. They also had jaborandi (sp), avocado and aloe but I managed to control myself. They didn't have the fruit cocktail though


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 13, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> swap for it gurlie!!! SWAP FOR IT!!!!


 
I'm about to go check out the Swap thread now.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 13, 2010)

lafani said:


> I got it in Carrefour in Dubai, UAE. Was quite surprised too cos I usually never find any hair products I want. They also had jaborandi (sp), avocado and aloe but I managed to control myself. They didn't have the fruit cocktail though


 
I'll send you some fruit cocktail if you send me some chocolate


----------



## msbettyboop (May 13, 2010)

Muse said:


> What?! You have an actual store you can go to and pick up the Chocolate and Keratin products? Lucky!
> 
> ETA: Oh I see you are in the United Arab Emirates, correct?



Yes it's United Arab Emirates.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 13, 2010)

BlackCardinal said:


> Yaaaaaay!


 

Hold Up! Hold Up! I must have missed something because I didn't know Jablahblahblah had a masque, good lawd...I bet it's off the hook!


----------



## thehairmaverick (May 13, 2010)

Has anyone tried to mix the masques? I was thinking about mixing the aloe vera and c3..


----------



## Shaley (May 13, 2010)

thehairmaverick said:


> Has anyone tried to mix the masques? I was thinking about mixing the aloe vera and c3..



I wondered this too. I was thinking of mixing the Shea butter & ceramides c3...


----------



## jerseygurl (May 13, 2010)

Fab_Nikki said:


> Found some in the Giant in Bailey's Crossing (Falls Church) and the Big Lots in Woodbridge. I am still on the grind though.
> 
> The BL in Woodbridge has the shea butter but the assistant manager (white lady) told me she brought them all for herself.  Yep I was HOT!!!


I found some G3 conditioner at the BL in Bethesda. I got 12 . I left a few though The lady checking me out was like is it that good? I just laughed and said yup.
 I woulda screamed.



Ltown said:


> They have a good selection in Giants food but it cost $5.49, it not where all the other shampoos are of course. It in the ethic section


 Which Giant is that? I live in DC. The Giant I went to had nada


LaidBak said:


> I hit up the two Giants in Alexandria, VA and they had nothing.


I'm thinking of going to the BL on Jefferson Davis Hwy to see if they have some. It's like 26 miles from me . The one in Bethseda is about 24 miles from me and I went there in heavy rain but I scored some.

The things we do for Skala.blush:


----------



## mango387 (May 13, 2010)

Which one of you cleared out my secret SKALA stash (fruit cocktail, jaborandi, and ceramides G3) at the Big Lots in Pelham, Alabama?



There is also some (aloe vera) at the other location in Pelham too.

The one on Green Springs had the G3 masques, but I purchased A LOT of those.


----------



## krissyprissy (May 13, 2010)

thehairmaverick said:


> Has anyone tried to mix the masques? I was thinking about mixing the aloe vera and c3..



 I have only added oil to mines.


----------



## Coffee (May 13, 2010)

Boy yawl are serious; I'm so happy I have most of the Biglot's to myself .


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 13, 2010)

^^^Me 2!!!!!!


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 13, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> Just a reminder...there is SUPPOSED to be a new shipment arriving to stores tomorrow, so everyone keep an eye out.  The avocado is the one most want to swap.  I'll be driving around this weekend to see what I can come up with.
> Ladies...KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN!!!



shipment from skala or just a general shipment?????


----------



## PJaye (May 13, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Hold Up! Hold Up! I must have missed something because I didn't know *Jablahblahblah* had a masque, good lawd...I bet it's off the hook!


 


!!!  
I needed this laugh, thank you.


----------



## krissyprissy (May 13, 2010)

This is what I have collected so far. Still on the hunt for the SB mask. I will be willing to trade if possible.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 13, 2010)

^^my goodness miss!


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 13, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Hold Up! Hold Up! I must have missed something because I didn't know Jablahblahblah had a masque, good lawd...I bet it's off the hook!



it sssshhhooooolleee is!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 13, 2010)

^^^Is that...is it...the infamous avocado condish You have a nice stash Krissyprissy, I want to post my stash too

ETA::: Krissy I'm actually falling in love with your stash


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 13, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> it sssshhhooooolleee is!


 
Ok Chelley how many Jablahblahblah masque do you have and are you willing to trade?


----------



## gimbap (May 13, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> This is what I have collected so far. Still on the hunt for the SB mask. I will be willing to trade if possible.


I want Shea Butter and Avocado con/masques sooo bad!  I hope yall are right about this BL restock.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 13, 2010)

^^^ Girl I don't trust the restock, I'd rather be safe then sorry, so I'm going hard,lol..


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 13, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok Chelley how many Jablahblahblah masque do you have and are you willing to trade?



i have 3 jablahahahahas and I have no more but if they restock at my BL you'll be the first to know!


----------



## krissyprissy (May 13, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> ^^^Is that...is it...the infamous avocado condish You have a nice stash Krissyprissy, I want to post my stash too
> 
> ETA::: Krissy I'm actually falling in love with your stash



Yes! I have two avocado conditioners that I found in Mississippi a few weeks ago. I should of purchased more. My favorite right now is the SB line and I'm on the hunt for the SB mask. My least favorite is the fruit cocktail mask, as it was just ok.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 13, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> This is what I have collected so far. Still on the hunt for the SB mask. I will be willing to trade if possible.





Now you wrong for that...


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 13, 2010)

I love Krissy stash because it looks so colorful, mine not so much...lol I need that avocado in my life. Oh tomorrow is friday so I am doing a BL run, I'm excited about that!


----------



## drappedup (May 13, 2010)

I just ordered the Skala Shea Butter Conditioner on Amazon.....there isn't really any selection.....I found a Keratin Cream Treatment, but I didn't know if that was the same as the masque..... anyway, I'm just curious to experience what everyone is gaga about, lol. The shipping on those other websites are ridiculous. I don't think I'd pay 30+ dollars in shipping for anything. There is a Big Lots a couple cities away, I might try and make a trip this weekend, I've never been.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 13, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> ^^^Is that...is it...the infamous avocado condish You have a nice stash Krissyprissy, *I want to post my stash too*
> 
> ETA::: Krissy I'm actually falling in love with your stash



Pleaseeeeee do!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 13, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I love Krissy stash because it looks so colorful, mine not so much...lol I need that avocado in my life. Oh tomorrow is friday so I am doing a BL run, I'm excited about that!



Girl you gonna end up hittin up about 20 Big Lots...


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 14, 2010)

Naw naw, I've got 3 mapped out and they are not close to each other at all,lol..


----------



## krissyprissy (May 14, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I love Krissy stash because it looks so colorful, mine not so much...lol I need that avocado in my life. Oh tomorrow is friday so I am doing a BL run, I'm excited about that!


 
If I go home this weekend. I will see if I can find you some Avocado.


----------



## LaidBak (May 14, 2010)

lafani said:


> I got it in Carrefour in Dubai, UAE. Was quite surprised too cos I usually never find any hair products I want. They also had jaborandi (sp), avocado and aloe but I managed to control myself. They didn't have the fruit cocktail though



GUUUURRLL!!   Let me find out that the Carrefour here in Turkey carries Skala!!!  I am going there ASAP!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 14, 2010)

3 day weekend for me....on the hunt for more Skala in the morning.......


----------



## krissyprissy (May 14, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> 3 day weekend for me....on the hunt for more Skala in the morning.......



Skala hunting is fun!
I pop the  Big Lots address in my navigation and say  Lead the way!"

ETA: I think I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

Muse said:


> You know what I am going to call too. I'm gonna see if we can have access to the ones on the brazilian site if we do a group order or something.
> 
> ETA: Well I did email them about having access to the one's on the Brazilian site if we did a group order. If I don't hear from them next week then I'll call them.


 Have you heard back from these people yet!?!??


----------



## Muse (May 14, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> Have you heard back from these people yet!?!??



Nope, it's time for a call.


----------



## Muse (May 14, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> *Skala hunting is fun!*
> I pop the  Big Lots address in my navigation and say  Lead the way!"
> 
> ETA: I think I'm losing my mind.



Isn't it though! I told myself I was set but now I want the Shea Butter leave in!


----------



## Muse (May 14, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> 3 day weekend for me....on the hunt for more Skala in the morning.......



Awww Justice now you know you gotta hook your MI neighbor up. Got any SB leave in? Did you get the G3 masque I sent you?


----------



## LaidBak (May 14, 2010)

So sad when companies don't consider those of us stationed overseas.  

_Thank you very much for your order. Please note that we use FedEx as our  shipping partner and unfortunately they do not make deliveries to PO Boxes  and military bases. We have shipped your order this time with USPS, but only this time._​


----------



## Muse (May 14, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Boy yawl are serious; I'm so happy I have most of the Biglot's to myself .



Lol I suspect that I have mine all to myself as well. Some of the products are missing when I return but I think it's just from casual users. I'm going to BL today!


----------



## Muse (May 14, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> So sad when companies don't consider those of us stationed overseas.
> _Thank you very much for your order. Please note that we use FedEx as our  shipping partner and unfortunately they do not make deliveries to PO Boxes  and military bases. We have shipped your order this time with USPS, but only this time._​



Ugh, that sucks. I'm glad they did it for you this time though.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 14, 2010)

I have to check about 2 more biglots for the Jobrandi and Shea butter condish. I will be doing that this evening.

I noticed that I am so heavy handed with these products since they are only $1.00 I use globs of the ceramide and Aloe vera


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm leaving work early tomorrow so I can hit up a few.


 Update request please!?!?!?
What's your SKALA haul!?!?!?


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

thehairmaverick said:


> Has anyone tried to mix the masques? I was thinking about mixing the aloe vera and c3..


 I don't think that is a bad idea...if you remember, that website Amerika found, had mixed masques on it...soo don't see what the harm could be.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Boy yawl are serious; I'm so happy I have most of the Biglot's to myself .


 lucky you!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> shipment from skala or just a general shipment?????


 Shipment in general to each BL...some know they are getting it ~ some do not know what they are getting.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> If I go home this weekend. I will see if I can find you some Avocado.


 ooooo *ME TOOO* *MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*!!!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> 3 day weekend for me....on the hunt for more Skala in the morning.......


 sooooooooooo REMEMBER we have a SWAP THREAD and you can buy and swap....or sell...to us...cuz we'll buy it...ESPECIALLY the AVOCADO AND JABATHEHAIR


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> So sad when companies don't consider those of us stationed overseas.
> _Thank you very much for your order. Please note that we use FedEx as our shipping partner and unfortunately they do not make deliveries to PO Boxes and military bases. We have shipped your order this time with USPS, but only this time._​


 Check with PAKS or whatever in the UK, they might be able to deliver to you!!  Don't give up hope...here is the link that Coffee put up...
http://www.pak-super.com/brand/skala/skala
They might be able to ship some SKALA to you.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

By the way...at lunch went to BL and they HAVE restocked their hair care product shelves.  They even had boxes in the aisle....sooo got my SKALA (Aloe) masques, and then proceeded to search the boxes on the cart for more SKALA products.  Sad to say, they had no more on the cart.  Went to the customer service desk to ask if they had  more in the back, but was told they are about to do inventory so everything was on the floor ready for inventory.  I got the rest of the AV masques...(now I have 13) and left the C3 condish and AV condish (cuz I already have 8 of each at homeerplexed).  
If I come across any more masques, I'll buy them and put them in the swap thread.
Happy SKALA huntin' ladies.


----------



## tanjola (May 14, 2010)

Ok Memphis TN ladies. I went on a hunt today and this is what I found:

BL in Millington- has aloe vere shampoo,conditioner,and masque. The also have the fruit cocktail masque.(don't worry ...I left plenty for you guys)

Austin Peay has aloe vera conditioner and masque.

Summer Ave has aloe vera shampoo and Ja????(however you spell it conditioner. 

I will try to get by the others in the area this weekend and willl report back.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

tanjola said:


> Ok Memphis TN ladies. I went on a hunt today and this is what I found:
> 
> BL in Millington- has aloe vere shampoo,conditioner,and masque. The also have the *fruit cocktail masque*.(don't worry ...I left plenty for you guys)
> 
> ...


 whoowhooo THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 14, 2010)

Muse said:


> Awww Justice now you know you gotta hook your MI neighbor up. Got any SB leave in? Did you get the G3 masque I sent you?




Hey Muse!!! Yes thank you and I so apologize.....BF sent the package out late  ( please let me know when you get it) he's being a jerk.

OMG!!!! I went to 3 different BL today, I know I'm losing my mind ya'll.  Muse, I can't find any of the SB leave in, actually I saw that line for the first time today.  I did pick up some of the Aloe Masque and more of the G3 leave in.  One of the BL that I went to had a TON of the G3 leave in, so hit me up if you like it and I'll send you some more.

I still have like 3 other stores that I could go to, but I'm trying to justify doing so....can we say "PROBLEM" ?


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 14, 2010)

@ Love Above Color: Have you used the Aloe Masque? If so, how is it?


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 14, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> sooooooooooo REMEMBER we have a SWAP THREAD and you can buy and swap....or sell...to us...cuz we'll buy it...ESPECIALLY the AVOCADO AND JABATHEHAIR




Girl, I'm still looking for the darn Avocado line....what the heck?! I can't find that sucker anywhere!! Ugh  As far as the Jabalahalblah one...lachen I do see that line quite often. I'll post to the swap thread b/c at this point, I have more than enough...I'm not gonna be stingy .


----------



## cherepikr (May 14, 2010)

tanjola said:


> Ok Memphis TN ladies. I went on a hunt today and this is what I found:
> 
> BL in Millington- has aloe vere shampoo,conditioner,and masque. The also have the fruit cocktail masque.(don't worry ...I left plenty for you guys)
> 
> ...


 

I went to the one on Germantown road today, and they still only had Aloe Conditioner.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> @ Love Above Color: Have you used the Aloe Masque? If so, how is it?


 ohhh yes, I LOVE the Aloe masque.  I just got the Shea Butter one and it's only ok to me...but I REEALLY love the Aloe masque.  I think it's because I use Megatek and it helps me keep the moisture in my hair.  I'm hoping the jabathehair does the same thing.  I use the Aloe masque as a leave in condish tho..and I cowash with the plain condish.
BUT today, I mixed the C3 condish with the Aloe condish...and it is SPECTACULAR...seriously...can't describe it any other way.  NOW I'm feinin' for the C3 masquesighhhhh
But yes, if your hair needs some moisture....the Aloe does what it says for curly and dry hair.
ooohh and my hair is relaxed and hennaed (sp)


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Girl, I'm still looking for the darn Avocado line....what the heck?! I can't find that sucker anywhere!! Ugh As far as the Jabalahalblah one...lachen I do see that line quite often. I'll post to the swap thread b/c at this point, I have more than enough...I'm not gonna be stingy .


 well lemme PM you and maybe we can swap an Aloe masque for a jabbathehair condish or masque!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> ohhh yes, I LOVE the Aloe masque. I just got the Shea Butter one and it's only ok to me...*but I REEALLY love the Aloe masque. I think it's because I use Megatek and it helps me keep the moisture in my hair.* I'm hoping the jabathehair does the same thing. I use the Aloe masque as a leave in condish tho..and I cowash with the plain condish.
> BUT today, I mixed the C3 condish with the Aloe condish...and it is SPECTACULAR...seriously...can't describe it any other way. NOW I'm feinin' for the C3 masquesighhhhh
> But yes, if your hair needs some moisture....the Aloe does what it says for curly and dry hair.
> ooohh and my hair is *relaxed and hennaed *(sp)


 
Interesting..............Me Too!  Haven't tried the Aloe (yet or _any Skala for that matter_, but it's good to know..I do have the Aloe in my Stash)

Thanks for the Review.


----------



## LaidBak (May 14, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> well lemme PM you and maybe we can swap an Aloe masque for a *jabbathehair* condish or masque!!




Y'all are killing me with this!!   Ahahahahaha!!


----------



## Poopiedo (May 14, 2010)

cherepikr said:


> I went to the one on Germantown road today, and they still only had Aloe Conditioner.


 
Can I tell you secret? Promise you won't try to fight me but.....they had 5 of the Ceramides G3 and I bought it all around 2:00 today.  

Power walking quickly out of this thread


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

Poopiedo said:


> Can I tell you secret? Promise you won't try to fight me but.....they had 5 of the Ceramides G3 and I bought it all around 2:00 today.
> 
> Power walking quickly out of this thread


 LMAAAOO!!
I am soooooooooooooooo not madatcha...gurlie...if the SKALA is there and you're there and you got the $$$$$$$ BUY IT! hehehehehehehee


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

I have a fairly 'decent' stash of Skala.  I haven't started using it yet.  I will start in July (after my next relaxer).  

I will be experimenting then with Dominican Conditioners, so I feel this will be a good time to incorporate the Skala.

I have a bit of each (except for the Avacado Masque), but I do have the Avacado Conditioner. 

Didn't jump out there yet and order from Paks, because I have so much other stuff to use up. 

I am looking forward to using some of these.  Hope I am as excited as you ladies.

Enjoy reading this Thread!  This Thread is HOT!~


----------



## Bublin (May 14, 2010)

Can someone please say whether or not this line is sulphate and paraben free.  Thanks.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

Bublin said:


> Can someone please say whether or not this line is sulphate and paraben free. Thanks.


 You know, that's a good question....haven't a clue...but that's a good question.
Happen to have a jar of the Aloe masque here and it says...
Aqua (water) cetearyl alcohol, cetrimonium chloride, petrolatum, dimethicone copolyol, aloe barbadensis leaf extract, algae extract, panthenol, glutaral, citric acid, parfum (fragrance)


----------



## Bublin (May 14, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> You know, that's a good question....haven't a clue...but that's a good question.
> Happen to have a jar of the Aloe masque here and it says...
> Aqua (water) cetearyl alcohol, cetrimonium chloride, petrolatum, dimethicone copolyol, aloe barbadensis leaf extract, algae extract, panthenol, glutaral, citric acid, parfum (fragrance)



Great no sulphates or parabens unless someone disagrees.  Now if the shampoos and conditioners are similar i might just try the range.  Thanks Love Above Color.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

^^^my pleasure


----------



## jerseygurl (May 14, 2010)

Poopiedo said:


> Can I tell you secret? Promise you won't try to fight me but.....they had 5 of the Ceramides G3 and I bought it all around 2:00 today.
> 
> Power walking quickly out of this thread


 
 OMGawd!!!


----------



## Muse (May 14, 2010)

Bublin said:


> Great no sulphates or parabens unless someone disagrees.  Now if the shampoos and conditioners are similar i might just try the range.  Thanks Love Above Color.



The poos have sulfates and some of the conditioners appear to have parabens while others don't.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 14, 2010)

Bublin said:


> Great no sulphates or parabens unless someone disagrees.  Now if the shampoos and conditioners are similar i might just try the range.  Thanks Love Above Color.



The G3 condish and the Aloe vera condish dont have parabens, Idk about the rest. And the Fruit cocktail masque and the Aloe Vera masque dont have parabens either.


----------



## Muse (May 14, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Hey Muse!!! Yes thank you and I so apologize.....*BF sent the package out late*  ( please let me know when you get it) he's being a jerk.
> 
> OMG!!!! I went to 3 different BL today, I know I'm losing my mind ya'll.  Muse, I can't find any of the SB leave in, actually I saw that line for the first time today.  I did pick up some of the Aloe Masque and more of the G3 leave in.  One of the BL that I went to had a TON of the G3 leave in, so hit me up if you like it and I'll send you some more.
> 
> I still have like 3 other stores that I could go to, but I'm trying to justify doing so....can we say "PROBLEM" ?



Hey no problem I do have one SB masque to hold me over for now. Yeah I kept trying to come up with reasons why I shouldn't waste my time and gas to go to BL when I didn't even know what they had. Well I couldn't come up with a good enough reason to stop me, lol!


----------



## krissyprissy (May 14, 2010)

This is today's haul. Drove 35 miles in the rain to a small town Dickson County TN and hit the jackpot!  
2 Aloe Shampoos
3 Aloe Conditioner
5 Jaborandi Masque
9 Shea Butter Masque 





Now, I need a big box to hide my stash in the closet. My DH will never understand 

ETA: I have the best luck driving to small towns.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 14, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> This is today's haul. Drove 35 miles in the rain to a small town Dickson County TN and hit the jackpot!
> 2 Aloe Shampoos
> 3 Aloe Conditioner
> 5 Jaborandi Masque
> ...



 You are killing me over here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coffee (May 14, 2010)

The BL closest to me restocked today with the same stuff. They did add G3 poo. They have more SB, & Aloe masque, and Jarborandi & SB condish   too.


----------



## krissyprissy (May 14, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> @ Love Above Color: Have you used the Aloe Masque? If so, how is it?


 
I like it as a deep conditioner. It's even better if you add a little oil to the mix.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 14, 2010)

Coffee said:


> The BL closest to me restocked today with the same stuff. They did add G3 poo. They have more SB, & Aloe masque, and Jarborandi condish too.



My BL hasn't restocked


----------



## tanjola (May 14, 2010)

Poopiedo said:


> Can I tell you secret? Promise you won't try to fight me but.....they had 5 of the Ceramides G3 and I bought it all around 2:00 today.
> 
> Power walking quickly out of this thread


 
Now see. I started to go in there around noon today!!! LOL Glad you got some goodies!


----------



## tanjola (May 14, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> This is today's haul. Drove 35 miles in the rain to a small town Dickson County TN and hit the jackpot!
> 2 Aloe Shampoos
> 3 Aloe Conditioner
> 5 Jaborandi Masque
> ...


 
I know! That's why I went to Millington. Now how far is Dickson County from Memphis?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

This Thread is alot of Fun!


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 14, 2010)

its a scavenger hunt!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

^^^^^^^^

Yeah, I haven't even used it yet....And I'm excited!


----------



## soonergirl (May 14, 2010)

Will check my bl tomorrow as thursdays are their restock day.. Its been 2 weeks and nada..


----------



## cherepikr (May 14, 2010)

Poopiedo said:


> Can I tell you secret? Promise you won't try to fight me but.....they had 5 of the Ceramides G3 and I bought it all around 2:00 today.
> 
> Power walking quickly out of this thread



No worries.  When I struck out this morning, I had my mom check her store in West Palm Beach.  She was able to get the G3, fruit cocktail, and aloe masques.  I'll be looking for UPS next week.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 14, 2010)

oh good! My mom is in the boynton area I will be telling her to look for the aloe masque!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 14, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> Update request please!?!?!?
> What's your SKALA haul!?!?!?


 
I'm feeling kinda sad right now  I hit up 3  big lots and only walked away with 1 Shea Butter condis and 2 Jablahblahblahs condish. I thought for sure I would hit the mutha load instead I hit a crack house oh well I still have a pretty good stash.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 14, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> This is today's haul. Drove 35 miles in the rain to a small town Dickson County TN and hit the jackpot!
> 2 Aloe Shampoos
> 3 Aloe Conditioner
> 5 Jaborandi Masque
> ...


 

Krissy you are the best Skala Hunter I've seen so far I love your stash


----------



## Americka (May 14, 2010)

I would so cheat on Skala with any of these!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 14, 2010)

Americka said:


> I would so cheat on Skala with any of these!


 

 I love everything on that site...But it's because of you I'm wrapped up in this Skala crazy, I would appreciate if you would keep things like this to yourself


----------



## Americka (May 14, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I love everything on that site...But it's because of you I'm wrapped up in this Skala crazy, I would appreciate if you would keep things like this to yourself



Never! As Curtis Mayfield used to sing - "I'm yo mama. I'm yo daddy. I'm that pusha in the alley..."


----------



## msbettyboop (May 14, 2010)

Well here's my modest stash. At first I thought I'm fine with it but you ladies are making me panic. I feel like if I don't go back to the store and clear the shelves right now I'll never come across them again. The chocolate masque smells !!! Maybe when I return I should buy the big tubs instead of the regular sizes although they're kinda expensive. Each masque cost like $7.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 14, 2010)

mmmeeee tooooo


----------



## ***BlessedMom*** (May 14, 2010)

tanjola said:


> Ok Memphis TN ladies. I went on a hunt today and this is what I found:
> 
> BL in Millington- has aloe vere shampoo,conditioner,and masque. The also have the fruit cocktail masque.(don't worry ...I left plenty for you guys)
> 
> ...


 
 Southaven only has the Aloe shampoo and condish and the Jaborandi shampoo.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 14, 2010)

Americka said:


> Never! As Curtis Mayfield used to sing - "I'm yo mama. I'm yo daddy. I'm that pusha in the alley..."


----------



## krissyprissy (May 14, 2010)

tanjola said:


> I know! That's why I went to Millington. Now how far is Dickson County from Memphis?


 It pretty far. I live in Clarksville, Tn right now and that 3 hours from Memphis. I'm driving home to Memphis Saturday but I don't need anything really. I'm really tempted to stop at the one in Jackson, since I will be passing thru on 40w.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (May 14, 2010)

the stores i checked today only had aloe conditioners and maks , but tomorrow I will be in Tampa and see what they have.  Why do I feel semi crackish about this, lol. *starts scrathin thinking about getting a big skala fix tomorrow*


----------



## krissyprissy (May 14, 2010)

sgmom2 said:


> Southaven only has the Aloe shampoo and condish and the Jaborandi shampoo.



Dang it! They used to have some Avocado but I only got 2. I know better next time.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 14, 2010)

lafani said:


>


 
I can't breathe...., it's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 14, 2010)

Americka said:


> I would so cheat on Skala with any of these!



I just haddddd to click on the link,

Tell me why some of those products look like fancy containers of ice cream!!!


----------



## Americka (May 14, 2010)

Chelz said:


> I just haddddd to click on the link,
> 
> Tell me why some of those products look like fancy containers of ice cream!!!



Chile,  you ain't neva lied! All them purty colors!


----------



## krissyprissy (May 14, 2010)

Americka said:


> Chile,  you ain't neva lied! All them purty colors!



I was loving the packaging. I wish BL had those for $1 too.


----------



## Americka (May 14, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> I was loving the packaging. I wish BL had those for $1 too.



I don't even want to think about it!  On the bright side, these products are also Brazilian! 



> The KANECHOM Company is the biggest cosmetic industry in Minas Gerais,  and one of the 15 biggest cosmetic industries in all of Brazil.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> This is today's haul. Drove 35 miles in the rain to a small town Dickson County TN and hit the jackpot!
> 2 Aloe Shampoos
> 3 Aloe Conditioner
> 5 Jaborandi Masque
> ...


 oohh my GUUDNESS you got the jabba masque!!!! Dickson huh....mmmm gonna have to google how far that is from me....ermmmm didcha leave any on the shelf!?!?!?
Inquiring minds NEED to know!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> It pretty far. I live in Clarksville, Tn right now and that 3 hours from Memphis. I'm driving home to Memphis Saturday but I don't need anything really. I'm really tempted to stop at the one in Jackson, since I will be passing thru on 40w.


 The one in Jackson only has Aloe condish and C3 condish...was there today and got all the Aloe masques...they said that was all they had...driving up to Union City tomorrow to see what they've got and was gonna head down to Millington..but see now that is a waste of time...


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 14, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> ohhh yes, I LOVE the Aloe masque.  I just got the Shea Butter one and it's only ok to me...but I REEALLY love the Aloe masque.  I think it's because I use Megatek and it helps me keep the moisture in my hair.  I'm hoping the jabathehair does the same thing.  I use the Aloe masque as a leave in condish tho..and I cowash with the plain condish.
> BUT today, I mixed the C3 condish with the Aloe condish...and it is SPECTACULAR...seriously...can't describe it any other way.  NOW I'm feinin' for the C3 masquesighhhhh
> But yes, if your hair needs some moisture....the Aloe does what it says for curly and dry hair.
> ooohh and my hair is relaxed and hennaed (sp)




Thank you for the review!!! I stocked up on this particular product b/c I had the feeling that it would be great! It's about to be Summer and I'm moving to TX....OH LAWDA-MERCY I know I'm gonna need this!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

Americka said:


> I would so cheat on Skala with any of these!


* Americka*...
how in the *H E DOUBLE TOOTHPICKS* you find this stuff gurlfriennnn!?!?!?
We are gonna HAVE to ban you from puttin' up links with stuff that makes us go all drooly and crazy!!!!
DAYYYUMM


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> I was loving the packaging. I wish BL had those for $1 too.


AND THE CHORUS SAYS...... *AMEN*!!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 14, 2010)

Americka said:


> I would so cheat on Skala with any of these!




MEEEEEEEE TOOOOO>......where the heck do you get these.....

You're killing me Americka!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 15, 2010)

By the way yah'll they have that product line on Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=KANECHOM&x=16&y=19


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 15, 2010)

...I hate you. ^^^^


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 15, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ...I hate you. ^^^^


 not likin' myself too much at the moment...cuz i'm GONNA order 1 or 2 of em


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 15, 2010)

chocolate is calling me..


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 15, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> chocolate is calling me..




heheheh ya'll are bad. (*Thanks  Love Above Color *)


----------



## Angelicus (May 15, 2010)

Hi. I used the Shea Butter Conditioner, then used a little as a leave-in.

Big mistake.
It's after 10 pm and I still want to play in my hair. 

Le sigh. I was supposed to be using Aubrey conditioners exclusively but I'm going back to Skala for a minute. The nearest Big Lots near me has Fruit Cocktail Mask, G3 shampoo and conditioner , jo-jo-kokomo-whatever conditioner.

This is really sad.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 15, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> not likin' myself too much at the moment...cuz i'm GONNA order 1 or 2 of em



Dont tell Coffee, wait she probably already knows! She'll be the first one doing a review on these products


----------



## krissyprissy (May 15, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> oohh my GUUDNESS you got the jabba masque!!!! Dickson huh....mmmm gonna have to google how far that is from me....ermmmm didcha leave any on the shelf!?!?!?
> Inquiring minds NEED to know!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes I left about 8 of the JAB Masque and more of the SB Masque in Dickson, TN. 

ATTENTION NASHVILLE LADIES!!! WHAT'S IT LOOKING LIKE UP THERE!!!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 15, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> chocolate is calling me..


 
My B-Day is next month, this will be my gift to myself...


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 15, 2010)

uumm..I need an excuse..gimme one. Graduation already passed.


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 15, 2010)

Ok so I live no where near a BL so thank God for my mother.  I sent her to every BL I could call in the New Orleans area.  I got 21 G3 conditioners, 5 Shea Butter Masks, 1 Aloe Vera Conditioner, 1 Aloe Vera Mask, and then I went online and ordered 5 Choc. conditioners and 5 choc. masks, 8 Kertin cond. and 8 Kertin Masks.  WoW I think I am done for a while unless someone knows how to get ahold of the others from the Skala line.  Now hubby is on his way back from Iraq this week so I hope they come in before he gets here and I can find a nice hiding spot for them along with everything else I have bought in the past 6 months while he has been gone.

I am such a PJ that I cant go into a store without shaking like a crack head, heck I cant go to Popeyes cause they give out honey with the biscuits and we know what WE can do with honey..............


----------



## Americka (May 15, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> * Americka*...
> how in the *H E DOUBLE TOOTHPICKS* you find this stuff gurlfriennnn!?!?!?
> We are gonna HAVE to ban you from puttin' up links with stuff that makes us go all drooly and crazy!!!!
> DAYYYUMM





justicefighter1913 said:


> MEEEEEEEE TOOOOO>......where the heck do you get these.....
> 
> You're killing me Americka!!



Unh unh! Don't blame me! ! Blame T (IDareT'sHair)! She intro'd me to them a while back. *diggin toe in dirt* And...and I was reading some old posts when I saw some ladies talking about it. *shrugs* I googled it and that page came up. I sowwy! *whispers* They are also on SICKBAY! *skips out the room*


----------



## LaidBak (May 15, 2010)

Americka said:


> I would so cheat on Skala with any of these!




GUURRLL!!!   Stop playing!  I have a whole new obsession!!  Can you believe all the variety of stuff they have????  *sigh* Now if only we could order directly from them.


----------



## Americka (May 15, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> GUURRLL!!!   Stop playing!  I have a whole new obsession!!  Can you believe all the variety of stuff they have????  *sigh* Now if only we could order directly from them.



Isn't it fun though!  Nah, can't order from them. BUT we do have Amazon and Sickbay!


----------



## Muse (May 15, 2010)

Americka said:


> I would so cheat on Skala with any of these!



Oh no she didn't! You are starting stuff now Americka. Dang it now I'm drooling for those. If BL carried that line then I'd just have to get a job there. Someone was selling this line in the Product Exchange thread but I didn't know what it was so I passed. She may have some still...



Angelicus said:


> Hi. I used the Shea Butter Conditioner, then used a little as a leave-in.
> 
> Big mistake.
> It's after 10 pm and I still want to play in my hair.
> ...



Man, the names you ladies come up with for this con. *cracking up*


----------



## Muse (May 15, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> By the way yah'll they have that product line on Amazon.com
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=KANECHOM&x=16&y=19



Well now it looks like I'm gonna have to buy these.



Americka said:


> Isn't it fun though!  Nah, can't order from them. BUT we do have Amazon and Sickbay!



 Looks like Amazon is a better deal.


----------



## Americka (May 15, 2010)

Muse said:


> Well now it looks like I'm gonna have to buy these.
> 
> Looks like Amazon is a better deal.



Yeah, I played around with both sites and Amazon is the better deal. I might order some next week. Curiosity will get the best of me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2010)

Americka said:


> *Unh unh! Don't blame me! ! Blame T (IDareT'sHair)! She intro'd me to them a while back.*


 
Girl...........  I can't believe You Out-ed Me like that.


----------



## choctaw (May 15, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> Hi. I used the Shea Butter Conditioner, then used a little as a leave-in.
> 
> Big mistake.
> It's after 10 pm and I still want to play in my hair.
> ...



That's Jabba  unless you want to refer to him by his other name "Shabba": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEOiO_eDoVI


----------



## Americka (May 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...........  I can't believe You Out-ed Me like that.



*whispers* I'll grab you a jar of Ceramides when I make my order. But don't tell anyone!


----------



## krissyprissy (May 15, 2010)

Here is my Avocado review! I pooed with the Shea Butter and then applied the Avocado conditoner to my hair. It felt nice and my hair was very easy to detangled with my jiberie comb in the shower. Last, I used a little of the Shea Butter leave-in. My hair air dried very soft this morning. I also put some Ghee in my hair before tying it down before bed to keep my hair smooth. This morning my hair is really soft without having to DC.

I compare this to the Jabba Jabba conditioner


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 15, 2010)

Just used the ceramide mask mixed with silicon mix...uh uh that right there is sssslliipppp country! My hair felt so nice rinsing it. I'm airdrying then blowdrying, then flat ironing so I'll let you ladies know how it goes.


----------



## soonergirl (May 15, 2010)

whoowww I want that stuff, thanks a lot americka!!!! looks lovely!!!


----------



## shiney_sapphire (May 15, 2010)

ooooh.....oooooh ...i feel faint.  I don't login for a day and see what happens.  I can't take it...


----------



## Muse (May 15, 2010)

choctaw said:


> That's Jabba  unless you want to refer to him by his other name "Shabba": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEOiO_eDoVI







shiney_sapphire said:


> ooooh.....oooooh ...i feel faint.  I don't login for a day and see what happens.  I can't take it...



Yes girl ya gotta keep up. This thread is on fire! I don't think it ever makes it to the 2nd page of the board, lol!

My BL didn't restock. But since Americka posted about that Kanechom I'm not too worried. Muse = easily distracted.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 15, 2010)

Americka said:


> Unh unh! Don't blame me! ! Blame T (IDareT'sHair)! She intro'd me to them a while back. *diggin toe in dirt* And...and I was reading some old posts when I saw some ladies talking about it. *shrugs* I googled it and that page came up. I sowwy! *whispers* They are also on SICKBAY! *skips out the room*


 


YOOOOOOUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## Victorian (May 15, 2010)

Americka said:


> I would so cheat on Skala with any of these!





Noooo! Why do I keep coming back in here???   ooooh I bet that acai one smells goooooooood......

ETA: I'm trying out the Skala ceramides today.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Americka (May 15, 2010)

BlackCardinal said:


> Noooo! Why do I keep coming back in here???   ooooh I bet that acai one smells goooooooood......
> 
> ETA: I'm trying out the Skala ceramides today.  I'm so excited!



* *Remember to give us a review  of the Ceramides! *
*​


----------



## LaidBak (May 15, 2010)

choctaw said:


> That's Jabba  unless you want to refer to him by his other name "Shabba":




Or "Skabba"


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 15, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> uumm..I need an excuse..gimme one. Graduation already passed.


 juss cuz you want it...lol, that's the best reason there is


----------



## Coffee (May 15, 2010)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok so I live no where near a BL so thank God for my mother. I sent her to every BL I could call in the New Orleans area. I got 21 G3 conditioners, 5 Shea Butter Masks, 1 Aloe Vera Conditioner, 1 Aloe Vera Mask, and then I went online and ordered 5 Choc. conditioners and 5 choc. masks, 8 Kertin cond. and 8 Kertin Masks. WoW I think I am done for a while unless someone knows how to get ahold of the others from the Skala line. Now hubby is on his way back from Iraq this week so I hope they come in before he gets here and I can find a nice hiding spot for them along with everything else I have bought in the past 6 months while he has been gone.
> 
> I am such a PJ that I cant go into a store without shaking like a crack head, heck I cant go to Popeyes cause they give out honey with the biscuits and we know what WE can do with honey..............


 
SS, don't eva try and talk about me being a PJ, you've got me beat! Ok, so maybe not, but gurl you are close .


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl........... I can't believe You Out-ed Me like that.


 LOL...
IDT did it to YOU...YOU brought it out HERE....sighhhhhhhh.  SKALA is deff the better deal...but the fact that you can order all of those other varieties is what is attractive about KOKO stuff...I'm wondering if they're a direct competitor with SKALA cuz the colors are similar...


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 15, 2010)

BlackCardinal said:


> Noooo! Why do I keep coming back in here???  ooooh I bet that acai one smells goooooooood......
> 
> ETA: I'm trying out the Skala ceramides today. I'm so excited!


 Can't wait to hear your review.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 15, 2010)

so were gonna start calling the kanchemon (sp?) KOKO and jaborandi is jablahblah, jabalah,jabba stuff, jabookiebutlitr,and jabbebebfjgu


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 15, 2010)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok so I live no where near a BL so thank God for my mother. I sent her to every BL I could call in the New Orleans area. I got 21 G3 conditioners, 5 Shea Butter Masks, 1 Aloe Vera Conditioner, 1 Aloe Vera Mask, and then I went online and ordered 5 Choc. conditioners and 5 choc. masks, 8 Kertin cond. and 8 Kertin Masks. WoW I think I am done for a while unless someone knows how to get ahold of the others from the Skala line. Now hubby is on his way back from Iraq this week so I hope they come in before he gets here and I can find a nice hiding spot for them along with everything else I have bought in the past 6 months while he has been gone.
> 
> I am such a PJ that I cant go into a store without shaking like a crack head, heck I cant go to Popeyes cause they give out honey with the biscuits and we know what WE can do with honey..............


 daaayyuuummmm!!! you got the muthaload gurlie!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2010)

Not to Hi-jack or anything....but what's the Deal with the Freeman's Sea Kelp Masque?


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not to Hi-jack or anything....but what's the Deal with the Freeman's Sea Kelp Masque?


 I could NOT remember the name of that yesterday when I was in BL...THANK you for bringing it up


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 15, 2010)

by the way...today i cowashed with the SB and C3 condishish...mixed em together...and after washing ...let it sit on my head while i did the rest of my stuff in the shower...then rinsed it out..and i like that combo a LOT better than either by themselves.  After rinsing it out, squeezed out excess water and then used mizani moisture fuse or whatever the name is..and guess what..HATED the way it felt on my hair...sooo scouped out a nice glob of the AV masque and slathered that in too and actually sighed cuz i could feel the slip.  Took a few pumps from the HS14 rubbed on my ends....3 drops of CO, rubbed on my ends..and put it in a high bun and grinned like a silly fool in the mirror....after all ~  HAPPINESS IS...SKALA HAIR in a PS.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 15, 2010)

Once again I picked the Freemans up but set it back down at BL.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 15, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> so were gonna start calling the kanchemon (sp?) KOKO and jaborandi is jablahblah, jabalah,jabba stuff, jabookiebutlitr,and jabbebebfjgu


 soz..just couldn't remember the name of it at the time i was typing..so said koko...finally got jabbathehair down tho...so no prob there


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 15, 2010)

After I blowdried and flat ironed my hair feels UH-MAZING! I can't stop touching my hair. She is so soft and is just swingin. I love my skala. I really do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> Once again I picked the Freemans up but set it back down at BL.


 
Next time, Buy It, Try It and Report Back


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 15, 2010)

I will!
........


----------



## Muse (May 15, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> Once again I picked the Freemans up but set it back down at BL.



You did better than me. I just looked at it this time (didn't even pick it up) grabbed my G3 con and left. I am having such good results with Skala that I feel that only another Brazilian con can compare (like Kanechom  )


----------



## Angelicus (May 15, 2010)

Hi everyone. 

I don't think I should use the Skala anymore. I can't stop touching my hair and looking in the mirror. My hair is very swingomatic and I think I have whiplash. My hair really is beautiful right now.


----------



## Americka (May 15, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I don't think I should use the Skala anymore. I can't stop touching my hair and looking in the mirror. *My hair is very swingomatic and I think I have whiplash.* My hair really is beautiful right now.



@ bold

Anyone else with Skala related injuries to report?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 15, 2010)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok so I live no where near a BL so thank God for my mother.  I sent her to every BL I could call in the New Orleans area.  I got 21 G3 conditioners, 5 Shea Butter Masks, 1 Aloe Vera Conditioner, 1 Aloe Vera Mask, and then I went online and ordered 5 Choc. conditioners and 5 choc. masks, 8 Kertin cond. and 8 Kertin Masks.  WoW I think I am done for a while unless someone knows how to get ahold of the others from the Skala line.  Now hubby is on his way back from Iraq this week so I hope they come in before he gets here and I can find a nice hiding spot for them along with everything else I have bought in the past 6 months while he has been gone.
> 
> I am such a PJ that I cant go into a store without shaking like a crack head, heck I cant go to Popeyes cause they give out honey with the biscuits and we know what WE can do with honey..............



 *Missing juicer*...


----------



## jerseygurl (May 15, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> Hi. I used the Shea Butter Conditioner, then used a little as a leave-in.
> 
> Big mistake.
> It's after 10 pm and I still want to play in my hair.
> ...


 
 Where do you live cos I want to try the Jajabinks condish 

I used the G3 conditioner on my braids, right now they are soft and feels light and shiny.


----------



## Ese88 (May 15, 2010)

there are so many lines i dont know which one to try first


----------



## Angelicus (May 15, 2010)

Ese88 said:


> there are so many lines i dont know which one to try first


I felt the same way too. I just picked up the Shea Butter. I think I stared at the product line for over 5 minutes before choosing it. Next one I would like to try is the one in the pink bottle, G3, I believe.

Phonetics:
"sca-lah." = Skala
"Jah-bo-ran-dee" = Jaborandi. I think I still want to call it _Jojo-kokomo._
"seer-ruh-myde" = Ceramide


----------



## nurseN98 (May 15, 2010)

I don't generally jump on the bandwagons anymore. I've just been maintaining but since I saw this thread I looked and found some Shea butter & ceramide masks at my local big lots for the exciting price of $1 I bought 1 of each. This afternoon I put it on dry hair and did a bootleg steam treatment.  Afterwards I just cooled down and rinsed. No shampooing. My hair felt soooooo soft & moisturized I just put a little oil on my ends and some gel for my edges. My coils were poppin & my kinks were coiling. Hours later my hair is really soft & moisturized. I have a severe & acute case of HIF disease tonight. 

This Shea butter Skala mask is crack in a jar. I'm going back tomorrow to clean them out.


----------



## Angelicus (May 15, 2010)

nurseN98 said:


> This Shea butter Skala mask is crack in a jar. I'm going back tomorrow to clean them out.


I try not to get on bandwagons either but... *le sigh*


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 15, 2010)

Damn! Just when I thought my PJ days were behind me...
There are 2 Big Lots by me guess I will be taking a peek see tomorrow.....
Uggghhh I hate my product weakness..it is so unbecoming


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 15, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> I felt the same way too. I just picked up the Shea Butter. I think I stared at the product line for over 5 minutes before choosing it. Next one I would like to try is the one in the pink bottle, G3, I believe.
> 
> *Phonetics:
> "sca-lah." = Skala
> ...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 15, 2010)

nurseN98 said:


> I don't generally jump on the bandwagons anymore. I've just been maintaining but since I saw this thread I looked and found some Shea butter & ceramide masks at my local big lots for the exciting price of $1 I bought 1 of each. This afternoon I put it on dry hair and did a bootleg steam treatment.  Afterwards I just cooled down and rinsed. No shampooing. My hair felt soooooo soft & moisturized I just put a little oil on my ends and some gel for my edges. My coils were poppin & my kinks were coiling. Hours later my hair is really soft & moisturized. I have a severe & acute case of HIF disease tonight.
> 
> This Shea butter Skala mask is crack in a jar. I'm going back tomorrow to clean them out.



Awww Lawd. Reformed product junkie gone haywire.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 15, 2010)

the BL by my house restocked but I had everything already so I got 1 more of everything =/ L0L.. I used the SB Masque on dry hair it was g00d.. I won't really know until I take this weave out and put it on my head ...


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 15, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> the BL by my house restocked but I had everything already so I got 1 more of everything =/ L0L.. I used the SB Masque on dry hair it was g00d.. I won't really know until I take this weave out and put it on my head ...


 

Did they have avocado if so, I need a favor por favor


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 15, 2010)

No  i wish I don't think they have it out here


----------



## LABETT (May 15, 2010)

I went back to Big Lots and bought 5 jars of the Aloe Mask, my hair loves this stuff especially when I use it with my heating cap for 15 minutes.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 15, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Did they have avocado if so, I need a favor por favor


I was soooooo thinkin' the same thingerplexed


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 15, 2010)

nurseN98 said:


> I don't generally jump on the bandwagons anymore. I've just been maintaining but since I saw this thread I looked and found some Shea butter & ceramide masks at my local big lots for the exciting price of $1 I bought 1 of each. This afternoon I put it on dry hair and did a bootleg steam treatment. Afterwards I just cooled down and rinsed. No shampooing. My hair felt soooooo soft & moisturized I just put a little oil on my ends and some gel for my edges. My coils were poppin & my kinks were coiling. *Hours later my hair is really soft & moisturized. I* have a severe & acute case of HIF disease tonight.
> 
> This Shea butter Skala mask is crack in a jar. I'm going back tomorrow to clean them out.


 See I sooo understand...because I don't think of myself as a PJ.  But what the heck it was only a buck...so if it didn't do what everyone was saying, what did i lose $1?!?!?!?  
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO very thrilled that I did!
AND that...mmmhmmm is the whole shebang right there!!!
THANKS for a fantastic review!!!


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 15, 2010)

I went to Big Lots today to check them out. They had the ceramide conditioner and the shea leave in, aloe leave in, and the fruit cocktail. I didn't like the smells of any of them so I didn't get them. I wanna find this aloe mask you guys are talking about.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 15, 2010)

TigerInTransit said:


> I went to Big Lots today to check them out. They had the ceramide conditioner and the shea leave in, aloe leave in, and the fruit cocktail. I didn't like the smells of any of them so I didn't get them. I wanna find this aloe mask you guys are talking about.


 
WTHeezy! I done heard it all


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 15, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> WTHeezy! I done heard it all



LOL! Maybe the ones in my Big Lots were expired or something. But the fruit cocktail...I was like


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 15, 2010)

^^^ Girl I know a few ppl Americka that would kill for the BS leave-in and you walked away from it


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 16, 2010)

TigerInTransit said:


> I went to Big Lots today to check them out. They had the ceramide conditioner and the shea leave in, aloe leave in, and the fruit cocktail. I didn't like the smells of any of them so I didn't get them. I wanna find this aloe mask you guys are talking about.


 You decided on SMELL ALONE whether or not to use a product!?!?!?!?
errrmmm the Aloe masque probably smells like the leave in....sooo you're probably not gonna like it either.....
I can't knock you.  I feel the same way about liver and onions...and chitterlings....just can't get past the smell.
HHG


----------



## drappedup (May 16, 2010)

Sooooo I went to Big Lots today (and the drive wasn't as bad as I thought it was gonna be! A plus ;P), and I found my way to the haircare aisle after wandering around (lol, their store setup is confusing! :X). I was half-delighted and half-disappointed when I found my way to the big wall of shampoo/conditioner and saw ONLY ONE Skala product. The Jaborandi conditioner. I quickly grabbed it and threw it in my hand basket, and then devoted the next 3 or so minutes to vigorously scanning the wall of poo/condish in a game of ISPY, just in case 1 was lurking in the shadows, out of view (the organization of the stocking left something to be desired, so 1 can never be too sure!). Unfortunately, there was no other Skala on the shelf. I was still kind of disappointed, a big part of that having to do with the fact that it really WAS A DOLLAR. Not that I thought ya guys were lying, but seeing is believing ya know, lol! So as I got ready to leave, something told me to check down the body soap/grooming accessories aisle. I soon discovered this aisle was a HOT MESS. I kind of gave the aisle a general once over and to my utter freaking surprise, there it was.......the pink Skala Ceramides G3 standing nestled between some body wash and lotion. I KID YOU NOT. I hurried up and reached for it then discovered there was another behind it. Turns out they had 7 of the G3. I bought 5 of them.

I asked a sales person if they could check in the system for other stores, and there are actually 2 other stores in the area with 14-20 bottles of various Skala products. It sounds soooo tempting. They're definitely even more out of the way than this store, but I will be visiting 1 of them on Monday since I was going to be going up that way anyway.

Anyway, yeah, I have 1 Jaborandi, 5 G3's, and I ordered a Shea Butter conditioner the other day. I do regret ordering online tbh, but the 6 bucks I spent in person is definitely worth it!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 16, 2010)

^^^You did real good  for your first hustle.. Everytime I go out I come up empty well except for this last time I hit 3 but if it was not for others and my husband I would be S.O.L.


----------



## Muse (May 16, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> You decided on SMELL ALONE whether or not to use a product!?!?!?!?
> *errrmmm the Aloe masque probably smells like the leave in*....sooo you're probably not gonna like it either.....
> I can't knock you.  I feel the same way about liver and onions...and chitterlings....just can't get past the smell.
> HHG



Yup you're right the aloe masque smells like the leave in so she won't like that smell either. I don't care for the aloe smell or the jabberjaw (<----has that one been used yet ) but I deal cuz this stuff WORKS!


----------



## drappedup (May 16, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> ^^^You did real good  for your first hustle.. Everytime I go out I come up empty well except for this last time I hit 3 but if it was not for others and my husband I would be S.O.L.



Thanks! 3 stores, wow, I guess I did come out lucky for a 1st attempt. I think I would have given up had they not had any. Unlike you, I'm more of a quitter! ;P

I did feel ridiculous, though, when I asked the employees to find out if there were more Skala products in stock with a basket cluttered full of 6 of them. The lady looked down at my basket and is like.....are those Skala too? LOL. -___-' I'm like, yeah.....but I was wondering if the other lines were in stock somewhere. I really wanted to answer back with a DON'T JUDGE ME!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 16, 2010)

drappedup said:


> Sooooo I went to Big Lots today (and the drive wasn't as bad as I thought it was gonna be! A plus ;P), and I found my way to the haircare aisle after wandering around (lol, their store setup is confusing! :X). I was half-delighted and half-disappointed when I found my way to the big wall of shampoo/conditioner and saw ONLY ONE Skala product. The Jaborandi conditioner. I quickly grabbed it and threw it in my hand basket, and then devoted the next 3 or so minutes to vigorously scanning the wall of poo/condish in a game of ISPY, just in case 1 was lurking in the shadows, out of view (the organization of the stocking left something to be desired, so 1 can never be too sure!). Unfortunately, there was no other Skala on the shelf. I was still kind of disappointed, a big part of that having to do with the fact that it really WAS A DOLLAR. Not that I thought ya guys were lying, but seeing is believing ya know, lol! So as I got ready to leave, something told me to check down the body soap/grooming accessories aisle. I soon discovered this aisle was a HOT MESS. I kind of gave the aisle a general once over and to my utter freaking surprise, there it was.......the pink Skala Ceramides G3 standing nestled between some body wash and lotion. I KID YOU NOT. I hurried up and reached for it then discovered there was another behind it. Turns out they had 7 of the G3. I bought 5 of them.
> 
> *I asked a sales person if they could check in the system for other stores, and there are actually 2 other stores in the area with 14-20 bottles of various Skala products.* It sounds soooo tempting. They're definitely even more out of the way than this store, but I will be visiting 1 of them on Monday since I was going to be going up that way anyway.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I have 1 Jaborandi, 5 G3's, and I ordered a Shea Butter conditioner the other day. I do regret ordering online tbh, but the 6 bucks I spent in person is definitely worth it!


 
Never even THOUGHT to ask them to do this! Thanks for the info


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 16, 2010)

Muse said:


> Yup you're right the aloe masque smells like the leave in so she won't like that smell either. I don't care for the aloe smell or the jabberjaw (<----has that one been used yet ) but I deal cuz *this stuff WORKS*!


 and it's only ONE DOLLAR


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 16, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> You decided on SMELL ALONE whether or not to use a product!?!?!?!?
> errrmmm the Aloe masque probably smells like the leave in....sooo you're probably not gonna like it either.....
> I can't knock you.  I feel the same way about liver and onions...and chitterlings....just can't get past the smell.
> HHG



I mean, even if it's good...I'm not gonna put something that stinks in my hair! lol For every good product that smells like poop (not that it smelled like poop), there's one that works just as well that smells good! So if I don't like the smell, it's not for me.

So with that said, I want that chocolate masque or whatever it is. MMMHHHMMM nom nom nom

ETA: Does the aloe mask smell like the shea leave in? 'cause I didn't smell the aloe leave in.


----------



## drappedup (May 16, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> Never even THOUGHT to ask them to do this! Thanks for the info



YUP, I'm so nosy I tracked down an employee and asked her to check in the back for more, then for other stores, etc. 

I also asked them when they get their shipments in and they said on Thursday nights and they start putting the merchandise out on Fridays/Saturdays and by Sunday everything they received will be completely put out. I forgot to buy some detergent today so I actually might drop by the same BL tomorrow solely to get that detergent, of course.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 16, 2010)

TigerInTransit said:


> I mean, even if it's good...I'm not gonna put something that stinks in my hair! lol For every good product that smells like poop (not that it smelled like poop), there's one that works just as well that smells good! So if I don't like the smell, it's not for me.
> 
> So with that said, I want that chocolate masque or whatever it is. MMMHHHMMM nom nom nom
> 
> ETA: *Does the aloe mask smell like the shea leave in? 'cause I didn't smell the aloe leave in*.


 
2 different scents


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 16, 2010)

Can somebody anybody plz post some Skala porn


----------



## Americka (May 16, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> ^^^ Girl I know a few ppl Americka that would kill for the BS leave-in and you walked away from it



*sigh* I just came back from my Skala sniffing expedition. If I misspell a few words, it's because I have not come down from my high.  IMVHO, the only Skala with a not so attractive scent is the Aloe Vera. All the rest of my babies smell so, so, so good - especially the SB. But everyone's olfactory glands are different. I wouldn't give up so easily on the products though because the scents are not strong at all.


----------



## LushLox (May 16, 2010)

Okay that's it now. I've stayed out of this thread with good intentions for ages but the reviews are a bit too much. I'm going to go to that shop in Acton (London) after work tomorrow to buy the ceramides and shea butter masks, although I've got my eye on the Kanechom now too. Let's just hope I can be disciplined!


----------



## Americka (May 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Okay that's it now. I've stayed out of this thread with good intentions for ages but the reviews are a bit too much. I'm going to go to that shop in Acton (London) after work tomorrow to buy the ceramides and shea butter masks, although I've got my eye on the Kanechom now too. Let's just hope I can be disciplined!



*swallows deeply* Ms. Cream Tee? Ma'am? You are going to that place with all the pretty bottles and jars? *swoons* Can you take some pictures for us? Pretty please? It would be even better if you can get the whole trip on video and post it on Youtube. I guess that too much to ask. Tsk! Tsk! Please return to tell us about your trip. We'll be waiting with baited breath.


----------



## choctaw (May 16, 2010)

Americka said:


> *swallows deeply* Ms. Cream Tee? Ma'am? You are going to that place with all the pretty bottles and jars? *swoons* Can you take some pictures for us? Pretty please? It would be even better if you can get the whole trip on video and post it on Youtube. I guess that too much to ask. Tsk! Tsk! Please return to tell us about your trip. We'll be waiting with baited breath.



skala porn!


----------



## LushLox (May 16, 2010)

Americka said:


> *swallows deeply* Ms. Cream Tee? Ma'am? You are going to that place with all the pretty bottles and jars? *swoons* Can you take some pictures for us? Pretty please? It would be even better if you can get the whole trip on video and post it on Youtube. I guess that too much to ask. Tsk! Tsk! Please return to tell us about your trip. We'll be waiting with baited breath.






Y'all have got it bad huh! 

Yeah I'm going to the pretty hair salon. There are BSS that sell them here but if I'm going to buy I want to be able to see most of the product range (did I just say that erplexed). Yeah I'll ask the manager if she doesn't mind me taking a few pics of her goodies - I hope she doesn't think I'm crazy!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 16, 2010)

Breathe Americka breathe girl...did you see that..she got her eye on THE KANECHOM


----------



## choctaw (May 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Y'all have got it bad huh!
> 
> Yeah I'm going to the pretty hair salon. There are BSS that sell them here *but if I'm going to buy I want to be able to see most of the product range *(did I just say that erplexed). Yeah I'll ask the manager if she doesn't mind me taking a few pics of her goodies - I hope she doesn't think I'm crazy!



g'wan gurl, get yo skala on


----------



## Americka (May 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Y'all have got it bad huh!
> 
> Yeah I'm going to the pretty hair salon. There are BSS that sell them here but if I'm going to buy I want to be able to see most of the product range (did I just say that erplexed). Yeah I'll ask the manager if she doesn't mind me taking a few pics of her goodies - I hope she doesn't think I'm crazy!



Thank you so, so much! 

Seriously, she has really nice products in her shop. Chelz did some excellent research earlier on the products in the pic and discovered MORE Brazilian products I'd like to try i.e. Bio Extratus.  Have fun on your shopping trip!


----------



## Americka (May 16, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Breathe Americka breathe girl...did you see that..she got her eye on THE KANECHOM



She got her eyes on the prize!


----------



## LushLox (May 16, 2010)

So has anyone tried the Kanechom yet - what's it like?


----------



## choctaw (May 16, 2010)

Muse said:


> Yup you're right the aloe masque smells like the leave in so she won't like that smell either. I don't care for the aloe smell or the* jabberjaw *(<----has that one been used yet ) but I deal cuz this stuff WORKS!



someone also called it jajabinks ... ah the fro hawk is strong in this one


----------



## Americka (May 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> So has anyone tried the Kanechom yet - what's it like?



I don't think anyone in this thread has tried it yet. I am ordering some from Amazon on Friday because it is not available where I live. If you buy any, remember to give us a review.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Y'all have got it bad huh!
> 
> Yeah I'm going to the pretty hair salon. There are BSS that sell them here but if I'm going to buy I want to be able to see most of the product range (did I just say that erplexed). Yeah I'll ask the manager if she doesn't mind me taking a few pics of her goodies - I hope she doesn't think I'm crazy!


 
Cream Tee you are my Shero :kneel:


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 16, 2010)

choctaw said:


> someone also called it jajabinks ... ah the fro hawk is strong in this one


 
Choc is that Mr.T/Yoda


----------



## choctaw (May 16, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Choc is that Mr.T/Yoda



yep, and his accelerator might be stuck so :Run:


----------



## LushLox (May 16, 2010)

Americka said:


> I don't think anyone in this thread has tried it yet. I am ordering some from Amazon on Friday because it is not available where I live. If you buy any, remember to give us a review.




I've been looking at the Deep Hydration Kits - lawd it sounds really good!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 16, 2010)

choctaw said:


> someone also called it jajabinks ... ah the fro hawk is strong in this one





Firstborn2 said:


> Choc is that Mr.T/Yoda





choctaw said:


> yep, and his accelerator might be stuck so :Run:



Lol!! Come on foo!


----------



## Americka (May 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I've been looking at the Deep Hydration Kits - lawd it sounds really good!



I saw those on their website, but there is no option to order on there. Let us know if you see them on your side of the pond. *offers C.T. a pad to write all this stuff down*


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 16, 2010)

Muse said:


> Yup you're right the aloe masque smells like the leave in so she won't like that smell either. I don't care for the aloe smell or the jabberjaw (<----has that one been used yet ) but I deal cuz this stuff WORKS!



Hmmmm what does the JabberWocky smell like??


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 16, 2010)

Chelz said:


> Hmmmm what does the JabberWocky smell like??


 
You know what to me it kind of smells like Avon lotion. I hate Avon but I love Jablahblahblah.


----------



## Americka (May 16, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> You know what to me it kind of smells like Avon lotion. I hate Avon but I love Jablahblahblah.



Is it me or does Jaborandi smell kinda "spicy?"


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 16, 2010)

Americka said:


> Is it me or does Jaborandi smell kinda "spicy?"


 
Spicy??? Hold on let me go sniff it

ETA:: Nah, that's just you,lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 16, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Spicy??? Hold on let me go sniff it



 and while she sniffs it some will get on her nose, what i tell ya,


----------



## LushLox (May 16, 2010)

Has anyone tried this Nunaat range - it's another Brazillian special.

*Chocolat Special:-*
Chocolat Creamy Shampoo
Chocolat Shake Conditioner
Chocolat Creamy Mask
Chocolat Anti Frizz Therma Active

Boy with a range like that who actually needs real chocolate anyway!  It sounds lovely!!

ETA: They sell this at that shop too. I think I better just draw out some money and leave my cards at home, because I'm not sure if I trust myself!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 16, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> You know what to me it kind of smells like Avon lotion. I hate Avon but I love Jablahblahblah.



Doesnt Avon make that Skin So soft liquid? Smells funny, Well atleast it gets rid of sand fleas,  dont ask...

I want to smell the jabberwocky. erplexed


----------



## Americka (May 16, 2010)

^^^^ Is that "Chocolate" porn?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Has anyone tried this Nunaat range - it's another Brazillian special.
> 
> *Chocolat Special:-*
> Chocolat Creamy Shampoo
> ...



Ohhh look Americka, theres tha nunaat we discovered in that pic today...


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Has anyone tried this Nunaat range - it's another Brazillian special.
> 
> *Chocolat Special:-*
> Chocolat Creamy Shampoo
> ...


 
My heart is fluttering I think I'm in want


----------



## Americka (May 16, 2010)

Chelz said:


> Ohhh look Americka, theres tha nunaat we discovered in that pic today...


nono:


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 16, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> My heart is fluttering I think I'm in want



Check it outttttt!!!!:eyebrows2

https://www.gigibeauty.com/advanced...t=1&manufacturers_id=&pfrom=&pto=&dfrom=&dto=

http://texasbeautysupplies.com/nunaat.html

:angeldevi


----------



## LushLox (May 16, 2010)

That Nunaat Karite sounds so good too *sigh*

There is much too much choice with these products.

ETA: Look at her curl definition, her hair looks so soft http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EbOOiqLcC0&NR=1

Boy, it didn't take me long to get indoctrinated and I haven't even used them yet!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 16, 2010)

Her hair is gorg...


----------



## sonia1965 (May 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Okay that's it now. I've stayed out of this thread with good intentions for ages but the reviews are a bit too much. I'm going to go to that shop in Acton (London) after work tomorrow to buy the ceramides and shea butter masks, although I've got my eye on the Kanechom now too. Let's just hope I can be disciplined!



Ooh Cream Tee, where is this shop in Acton? I may have to pay a visit


----------



## LushLox (May 16, 2010)

sonia1965 said:


> Ooh Cream Tee, where is this shop in Acton? I may have to pay a visit




Do you know what I have no idea, I don't really know Acton that well.

But here is the addy, ME Gina's, 8b Horn Lane, Acton, W3 6QT. It's a 15 minute walk from Acton Town station.  I'm going to ring her tomorrow just to make sure that her shop is still open before making the trip!!


----------



## sonia1965 (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Cream Tee, I've just come back from the Skala in Peckham thread and saw the link you posted, it's pretty much in the town centre.


----------



## Ese88 (May 16, 2010)

grrr! now im gonna have to go all the way to acton  from south east. I'm itching to see these products so im gonna take a trip to peckham first since the shop in acton is closed today.


----------



## Ese88 (May 16, 2010)

i went to the bss in peckham(london) & bought the chocolate & shea butter masque.
I also saw items from the lisstive, genetiq & force fruits line. I also saw a cocoa butter masque & mini skala aswell as the hair relaxer.


----------



## Americka (May 16, 2010)

Ese88 said:


> i went to the bss in peckham(london) & bought the chocolate & shea butter masque.
> I also saw items from the lisstive, genetiq & force fruits line. I also saw a cocoa butter masque & mini skala aswell as the hair relaxer.



No pics?


----------



## LushLox (May 16, 2010)

Ese88 said:


> i went to the bss in peckham(london) & bought the chocolate & shea butter masque.
> I also saw items from the lisstive, genetiq & force fruits line. I also saw a cocoa butter masque & mini skala aswell as the hair relaxer.




Oooh you bought the relaxer!!! Please do come and review it for us please, as well as the other stuff!


----------



## Ese88 (May 16, 2010)

Americka said:


> No pics?


aww don't cry. i didnt expect to see any of the products that weren't already posted so i didnt take my camera. but im gonna go back on wednesday so ill take pics then


----------



## Ese88 (May 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Oooh you bought the relaxer!!! Please do come and review it for us please, as well as the other stuff!


oh no i didn't buy the relaxer i just saw it. im transitioning


----------



## LushLox (May 16, 2010)

Ahhh yes you did just say that you "saw" it, clearly I'm too fast!


----------



## Victorian (May 16, 2010)

*Skala Ceramides G3 Review*

So I never got around to washing my hair yesterday, but I did it today and am ready to sing praises! 

In a nutshell, what I did was:
Pre-poo with Oscar Blandi Marine Mud Treatment (I always pre-poo -- might try doing my pre-poo with the Jaborandi masque next week)
Shampoo w/Skala Ceramides Shampoo
Deep condition w/Skala Ceramides Masque (w/heat for 45minutes)
Apply Skala Ceramides Leave-in Styling Cream
Blow dry
Flat iron
Finish w/Kim Vo and Giovanni Serums

My hair now feels soft, and silky, and awesome.  I have good feelings about this stuff 

Thoughts on the individual products:

*Shampoo:*  It has SLES in it -- I think someone was asking about sulfates earlier in the thread.  My hair felt clean but not stripped, and actually quite soft.  No complaints.

*Masque:*  Y'all weren't kidding about the *SLIP!!!* WooooooooHoooooo!   It's definitely runny for a "masque", but apparently the thickness of the masque doesn't matter, because my hair felt plenty moisturized as I was rinsing.  And did I mention the great SLIP??

*Leave-in:*  I diverged from my normal straightening routine today as far as post-wash products.  I always use my liquid leave-in (Ojon) before my blow drying cream (Organix Vanilla Silk), and always apply serum before flat ironing.  Today I didn't do any of those things because I wanted to test out this leave in.  I have to say I'm VERY impressed.  It might be as good as my beloved Organix blow dry cream (which means something, trust me), but I'll reserve judgment until I use it a few more times.  It's also sort of runny compared to my usual product, but its slippiness makes it good for detangling.  My blow out turned out great!

I then flat ironed right after without applying any more product.  That's not something I normally do, but my hair felt alright and I wanted to see how it turned out.  My hair was shiny and silky!

I still applied serum after flat ironing, because the one thing I noticed is that there is no silicone in this line (for those of you that are actually sensitve to cones, take note!).  But as a straightened natural I like cones for keeping reversion down.  Plus I love the smell of my serums and the scent of the Skala Ceramides, while pleasant, is not very strong.

I wasn't in the mood to take a whole heap of pictures, so these will have to do 

*Just after I finished blow drying.  Hair was already looking smooth and satiny*






*and 2 pics from after I flat ironed*










Touché, Skala. Touché


----------



## jerseygurl (May 16, 2010)

^^^ Very beautiful!!! I'm in trouble first it was Skala now it's Kanechom, then Nuurat oh Lawd!!! Y'all are turning me into a PJ I swear


----------



## Salsarisma (May 16, 2010)

Jerseygurl, at least with the price of Skala, there is no buyer's remorse. You can pj all day with those prices!


----------



## Coffee (May 16, 2010)

I stopped by several BL on my way home from church. Although they had restocked, it was nothing new; just the same ol stuff. One store only had poo's of AV and Ceramides G3, no condish, masque or leave in .


----------



## Lovie (May 16, 2010)

Coffee said:


> I stopped by several BL on my way home from church. Although they had restocked, it was nothing new; just the same ol stuff. One store only had poo's of AV and Ceramides G3, no condish, masque or leave in .





OT: 
Coffee, you hair is coming along beautifully.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 16, 2010)

Ese88 said:


> i went to the bss in peckham(london) & bought the chocolate & shea butter masque.
> I also saw items from the lisstive, genetiq & force fruits line. I also saw a cocoa butter masque & mini skala aswell as *the hair relaxer*.


SOOOO wanna try the relaxer


----------



## Coffee (May 16, 2010)

Lovie said:


> OT:
> Coffee, you hair is coming along beautifully.


 

Aw thank you .


----------



## Fab_Nikki (May 16, 2010)

On Saturday the fam and I ventured out to Richmond (VA!!!!) to visit my FIL.  The night before I mapped out the local BLs in the area.  I was disappointed to only see 2 cermacide masque.  BUT being the detective I am  I started moving other containers.

Soon I hit JACKPOT!!!!!!!!!!! I summoned my stepson to quickly go get me a cart, while I fiercely guarded the perimeter.   OMG they had soooooooooo many shea butter, aloe vera condish and masque.  I was in Skala heaven.  Tonight I tried the shea butter condish, masque (dc'd) and leave in.  My hair is currently air trying and it is SUPER soft.  In the shower I didn't have as much slip as with the aloe vera line, but its still FABULOUS!

Here is my contribution to SKALAPALOOZA


----------



## Americka (May 16, 2010)

Fab_Nikki said:


> On Saturday the fam and I ventured out to Richmond (VA!!!!) to visit my FIL.  The night before I mapped out the local BLs in the area.  I was disappointed to only see 2 cermacide masque.  BUT being the detective I am  I started moving other containers.
> 
> Soon I hit JACKPOT!!!!!!!!!!! I summoned my stepson to quickly go get me a cart, while I fiercely guarded the perimeter.   OMG they had soooooooooo many shea butter, aloe vera condish and masque.  I was in Skala heaven.  Tonight I tried the shea butter condish, masque (dc'd) and leave in.  My hair is currently air trying and it is SUPER soft.  In the shower I didn't have as much slip as with the aloe vera line, but its still FABULOUS!
> 
> ...


----------



## biancaelyse (May 16, 2010)

I've just gotten through my huge stash of hair products - I see I'll need to go to BL to get some Skala!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 16, 2010)

Here is my contribution to SKALAPALOOZA 






[/QUOTE]

Lawd plz tell me that's not 2 bottles of avo in the back hiding...Americka catch me I feel faint:lovedrool: You have a lovely haul...


----------



## Toy (May 16, 2010)

I done jumped on the Skala Wagon I bought 4 of shea butter conditioners and 1 of ceramides G3 conditioners & 1 of the Jaborandi conditioners.


----------



## Americka (May 16, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Here is my contribution to SKALAPALOOZA


 
Lawd plz tell me that's not 2 bottles of avo in the back hiding...Americka catch me I feel faint:lovedrool: You have a lovely haul...[/QUOTE]

*fannin' FB wit da MLK church fan* It's gonna be okay, chile! *dials Skala's emergency number* Po thang just passeded out! *puts the jaborandi masque under her nose to wake her up*


----------



## gimbap (May 16, 2010)

I'm SO jealous!  I drove to a BL all the way in the boonies and they had nothing but one G3 leave-in!


----------



## krissyprissy (May 16, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

Fab Nikki this is a nice haul. I see you only have two Avocado's like me. I need to find more for me and Firstborn.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 16, 2010)

Awe Krissy you are such a doll


----------



## BostonMaria (May 17, 2010)

Skala on my bed. Yes I made love to them all LOL


----------



## Angelicus (May 17, 2010)

This thread is just sad. Just sad.



We are not crackheads. We like to call it "Treasure hunting."


----------



## BostonMaria (May 17, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> This thread is just sad. Just sad.
> 
> 
> 
> We are not crackheads. We like to call it "Treasure hunting."



Yesterday after I paid at the register, I ran to my car like I stole something  I was afraid Big Lots Security was gonna ask me to put down the cart and step away from the car


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 17, 2010)

I wish I could get my hands on more masque


----------



## krissyprissy (May 17, 2010)

I'm going hunting for Avocado conditioners and G3 masque in the morning. This is the area I'm lacking in.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 17, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Skala on my bed. Yes I made love to them all LOL




Where did you find it?  I've been to a couple of stores in MA and found nothing! Nothing I tell you! Let me find out you bought everythang!


----------



## bryantgurls (May 17, 2010)

OK, OK, I give in! I have been viewing this thread everyday for the past week and so far I have been to 3, yes 3 Big Lots hunting for Skala products. So far I have acquired 1 bottle of Shea butter shampoo, 1 each of cermide and aloe vera conditioner, and 2 fruit cocktail masques. But I plan to go today to Kerr drug store because I noticed on the Skala website that they are sold there. I will update whether I find something or not.

Thanks to you Skalaholics :alcoholicI am about to really become a PJ


----------



## LushLox (May 17, 2010)

What is the most sought after product in the Skala range in terms of availability issues, is it the chocolate masque?


----------



## Muse (May 17, 2010)

Chelz said:


> Hmmmm what does the JabberWocky smell like??



To me it smells like old lady soap erplexed. The performance outweighs the smell.



Cream Tee said:


> Has anyone tried this Nunaat range - it's another Brazillian special.
> 
> *Chocolat Special:-*
> Chocolat Creamy Shampoo
> ...



Oh that's the line that the Brazilian hairstylist said she favored in the interview someone posted with the pic of her salon and all the products. Skala was in her top 3 as well.



Chelz said:


> Check it outttttt!!!!:eyebrows2
> 
> https://www.gigibeauty.com/advanced...t=1&manufacturers_id=&pfrom=&pto=&dfrom=&dto=
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!



Toy said:


> I done jumped on the Skala Wagon I bought 4 of shea butter conditioners and 1 of ceramides G3 conditioners & 1 of the Jaborandi conditioners.



Oh shoot! One of my hair idols is on board.  Toy, let us know how you like them when you try them out.


----------



## Muse (May 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> What is the most sought after product in the Skala range in terms of availability issues, is it the chocolate masque?



Well if you only count products that SHOULD be available to us in the States I would say anything Avocado. The only reason there's an availability issue with the chocolate is because Skala Co. won't let us in on the fun and sell it her in the U.S.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 17, 2010)

Muse said:


> To me it smells like old lady soap erplexed. The performance outweighs the smell.
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!



Hmmmm, I like old lady soap. 

YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!! Click on the link.


----------



## LushLox (May 17, 2010)

Muse said:


> Well if you only count products that SHOULD be available to us in the States I would say anything Avocado. *The only reason there's an availability issue with the chocolate is because Skala Co. won't let us in on the fun and sell it her in the U.S.*


 

I wonder why, how very bizarre because arguably the US is the biggest market. Talk about short sighted...


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 17, 2010)

well the one upside is that you guys get it for $1..wish I could get it for even a pound lol
The masks are nearly 5, has anyone in london found it cheaper?


----------



## Muse (May 17, 2010)

Chelz said:


> Hmmmm, *I like old lady soap*.
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!! Click on the link.



 You have me cracking up Chelz!



Cream Tee said:


> I wonder why, how very bizarre because arguably the US is the biggest market. Talk about short sighted...



I know that's exactly what I was thinking. I was of the understanding that breaking into the US market was the thing. Oh well maybe they'll hear our cries and give us what we want.


----------



## Muse (May 17, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> well the one upside is that you guys get it for $1..wish I could get it for even a pound lol
> The masks are nearly 5, has anyone in london found it cheaper?



Ahh, but you my friend have access to the very coveted Chocolate and Keratin lines. Many of us would gladly pay more for those (but the shipping takes the prices to unreasonable places). Maybe you and I can do sort of a student exchange type thing so I come over there and load up on Chocolate and Keratin and you can come here and load up on $1 Skala.


----------



## LushLox (May 17, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> well the one upside is that you guys get it for $1..*wish I could get it for even a pound* lol
> The masks are nearly 5, has anyone in london found it cheaper?


 

lol  Innit tho! The BSS sell the teeny masks at £3.49, I think I would use that up after a couple of washes!!


----------



## Ese88 (May 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> lol  Innit tho! The BSS sell the teeny masks at £1.99, I think I would use that up after a couple of washes!!


where did you see them for £1.99? ive been ripped off. in peckaham only the shampoo,leave-in & the conditioner is £1.99. the little masks are £3.49 & the great big 1000g tub £4.99


----------



## Fab_Nikki (May 17, 2010)

When I stepped up to the register with my SKALA laden cart, the clerk asked "So are these products any good?"  I wanted to ask her "do you think I'd be buying ALL of these if they weren't any good".  But I said....."They're alright, nothing to write home about, I just like the price".  

  LIES ALL LIES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 17, 2010)

Fab_Nikki said:


> When I stepped up to the register with my SKALA laden cart, the clerk asked "So are these products any good?" I wanted to ask her "do you think I'd be buying ALL of these if they weren't any good". But I said....."They're alright, nothing to write home about, I just like the price".
> 
> LIES ALL LIES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tenderheaded (May 17, 2010)

We're so addicted I went to a BL and got 4 AV cons, then I went down the isle just checking - and I found a Jabbawakki con! Oww weeeee! I wnet running up to the register as if I had a $1000 scratch off ticket!

I need masques bad!!! I used the C3 leave in all week, then on wash day I did a pre-poo with the C3 con w/ a little castor oil. I lost HALF as much hair as the prior 2 weeks! ( yes, I compare weekly!)

More, I need more............


----------



## msbettyboop (May 17, 2010)

I went to a supermarket this evening to buy butter and cereal bars and stumbled on Keratin & Chocolate shampoo. It took all my will power to walk away and I'm glad I did.

But I've been home for an hour and I can't stop thinking about keratin and chocolate .


----------



## LaidBak (May 17, 2010)

My order finally came!!   I have the ceramide and Shea butter lines (minus the poos).  If I didn't have to attend a dinner reception I'd be using them right now!  Ah well.  I will wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Muse (May 17, 2010)

Dang, I bought 4 big tubs of Kanechomn cons. Someone raved about it awhile ago and said that it was OVER moisturizing her hair. My hair doesn't know the meaning of over moisturize so maybe this'll be for me. I'll have to bump one of the old Kanechomn threads up with my review when I try them.


----------



## Toy (May 17, 2010)

Oh shoot! One of my hair idols is on board.  Toy, let us know how you like them when you try them out.[/QUOTE]

 Thank you for the Hair Idol comment very sweet!!! I sure Will let you know how i like it!!


----------



## LushLox (May 17, 2010)

Ese88 said:


> where did you see them for £1.99? ive been ripped off. in peckaham only the shampoo,leave-in & the conditioner is £1.99. the little masks are £3.49 & the great big 1000g tub £4.99




Sorry sorry sorry - my mistake you didn't get ripped off. I was thinking of the conditioner. The conditioner is £1.99 and the little mask is £3.49.

I didn't manage to get to that shop in Acton today as I left work too late but I did go to Paks and just bought two of the 1000g tubs. I really wanted to get the chocolate masque but didn't see the point at paying £3.49 when the big tub is only a pound more but they didn't have the big tub in stock.


----------



## LushLox (May 17, 2010)

Muse said:


> Dang, I bought 4 big tubs of Kanechomn cons. Someone raved about it awhile ago and said that it was OVER moisturizing her hair. My hair doesn't know the meaning of over moisturize so maybe this'll be for me. I'll have to bump one of the old Kanechomn threads up with my review when I try them.



Wow yes please come back and review - this is the one I really want and the Nunaat.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 17, 2010)

Muse said:


> Dang, I bought 4 big tubs of Kanechomn cons. Someone raved about it awhile ago and said that it was OVER moisturizing her hair. My hair doesn't know the meaning of over moisturize so maybe this'll be for me. I'll have to bump one of the old Kanechomn threads up with my review when I try them.


 
Oh plz do...I will be an anxiously awaiting your review


----------



## Ese88 (May 17, 2010)

which one is the kanechomn?


----------



## LushLox (May 17, 2010)

It's at that shop in Acton Ese. Enter if you dare http://www.kanechom.com/products.php


----------



## Ese88 (May 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> It's at that shop in Acton Ese. Enter if you dare http://www.kanechom.com/products.php


i'm about to click the link. i saw the nunnaat in peckham but it was only the shampoo & conditioner from the line that the woman in that video you posted used. there wasnt any of the treatment. im gonna go check that out aswell.


----------



## Ese88 (May 17, 2010)

why did i have to click that damn link! there is too much choice i feel like im going crazy


----------



## brebre928 (May 17, 2010)

Ok don't stone me...lol....but what's so good about these products? (besides the fact that they are $1.00) I need to know what all the hype is about.


----------



## LadyPBC (May 17, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> I'd rather not say.


 
U are so wrong.  I bought some when I visited Cleve area a few weeks ago can't remember which store though.  I would have bought more but didn't know much about it (diff lines etc.) and that it was supposed to be so good.


----------



## LushLox (May 17, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Force Fruit? It sounds good...


----------



## LushLox (May 17, 2010)

Ese88 said:


> i'm about to click the link. i saw the nunnaat in peckham but it was only the shampoo & conditioner from the line that the woman in that video you posted used. there wasnt any of the treatment. im gonna go check that out aswell.





Ese88 said:


> why did i have to click that damn link! there is too much choice i feel like im going crazy




pmsl, you see what these folks are doing to us? I should have just kept my butt out there <<<<< 

I know what you mean about the choice though - it's ridiculous! I might just buy a few every month. I'm not trying to spend much this month, I just ordered the iPad which literally cleaned me out! erplexed


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 17, 2010)

L M A O!!!
Yah'll have made laugh out loud with all these posts...my boss is asking what's so funny.


----------



## biancaelyse (May 17, 2010)

This is what I bought at my local BL - one of each:


Conditioner:

Ceramide
Avocado
Jaborandi

Hair Masque:

Fruit Cocktail
Aloe Vera
Shea Butter

Leave In:

Ceramide


Are these good ones?  Are some better than others on textured hair??


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 17, 2010)

Muse said:


> Ahh, but you my friend have access to the very coveted Chocolate and Keratin lines. Many of us would gladly pay more for those (but the shipping takes the prices to unreasonable places). Maybe you and I can do sort of a student exchange type thing so I come over there and load up on Chocolate and Keratin and you can come here and load up on $1 Skala.



ooo i've always wanted to visit america 

ok I changed  my mind about the shea butter I love the stuff
I tried the keratin and it was aight
The ceramide is still my hands down absolute fave

I haven't even tried them all


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 17, 2010)

Biancalese, I don't know about ones being better for afro hair or not because I have tried some of the ones for oily/straight hair and they were even more the bomb!

I think you made great choices


----------



## LushLox (May 17, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> This is what I bought at my local BL - one of each:
> 
> 
> Conditioner:
> ...



The Aloe Vera is apparently tailored for curly hair. I'm hoping it can melt some of this thick NG I've got!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 17, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> This is what I bought at my local BL - one of each:
> 
> 
> Conditioner:
> ...


 YES, wonderful choices...it gives you a chance to try them all and see which you like best.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> The Aloe Vera is apparently tailored for curly hair. I'm hoping it can melt some of this thick NG I've got!!


 Aloe is my fav...but I'm mixed it with the ceraminde condish...and THAT is WONDERFUL....


----------



## biancaelyse (May 17, 2010)

I should have read this thread before shopping - will go back to claim whatever Avocado I can put my hands on today.


----------



## LushLox (May 17, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> Aloe is my fav...but I'm mixed it with the ceraminde condish...and THAT is WONDERFUL....




I've just done a mix of the Aloe and Shea Butter together, I think I was a bit heavy handed with it though. I don't think I should use the SB leave in as I fear my curls will just flop!


----------



## Bublin (May 17, 2010)

Hey UK ladies, i came across this website for Skala and other Brazilian products.  

This is also for you US ladies as they ship internationally.

www.thebeautypot.com


 


    and i race out of here.


----------



## LushLox (May 17, 2010)

Yeah I saw this site earlier Bublin, I notice they do the elusive Avocado masque...


----------



## Coffee (May 17, 2010)

Bublin said:


> Hey UK ladies, i came across this website for Skala and other Brazilian products.
> 
> This is also for you US ladies as they ship internationally.
> 
> ...


 
The shipping is a tad high on this site; I checked it out a while ago. She didn't seem to have anything different than what we can buy here.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 17, 2010)

Muse said:


> Dang, I bought 4 big tubs of Kanechomn cons. Someone raved about it awhile ago and said that it was OVER moisturizing her hair. My hair doesn't know the meaning of over moisturize so maybe this'll be for me. I'll have to bump one of the old Kanechomn threads up with my review when I try them.


 

Please let us know how these work out for you......inquiring minds want to know brainy::eyebrows2)


----------



## Bublin (May 17, 2010)

Coffee said:


> The shipping is a tad high on this site; I checked it out a while ago. She didn't seem to have anything different than what we can buy here.


 
Aw damn - and here is me thinking i'd discovered the pot at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 17, 2010)

Found a new store in Hercules, CA! I got 7, yes 7 fruit cocktail masques, 2 jablahblahs, and 1 shea butter. Oh the bliss


----------



## Muse (May 17, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> I should have read this thread before shopping - will go back to claim whatever Avocado I can put my hands on today.



Yes go get the Avocado. That is hard to find!



Bublin said:


> Aw damn - and here is me thinking i'd discovered the pot at the end of the rainbow.



Always good to have multiple sources.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 17, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> Found a new store in Hercules, CA! I got 7, yes 7 fruit cocktail masques, 2 jablahblahs, and 1 shea butter. Oh the bliss


 
Don't forget to post your stash in Coffee Skala Photo thread Girl it will make you faint!


----------



## Be Positive (May 17, 2010)

I have:

3 Skala Shea Butter Conditioning Treatment Masque 

3 Skala Jaborandi Conditioning Treatment Masque 

2 Skala  Aloe Vera Moisture and Nourishment 

1 Skala  Fruit Cocktail Conditioning Treatment Masque 

1 Skala Ceramaides G3 & 1 Aloe Vera condtioner 

I got my stash from Big Lots in Pensacola, Fl.  We have three BL in the area, but the Brent Lane store has the most items.   

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Just arrived today from Amazon.com (ordered this past Saturday):

2 Kanechom Chocolate Hair Moisturizing and Conditioning Cream  

1 Kanechom Flora Brasilera Cupuacu Crema Capilar Hidratante  

I'm think I'm good for now


----------



## soonergirl (May 17, 2010)

Ok checked my BL today... and.. no restock so I guess they done... Im in kansas city btw..


----------



## biancaelyse (May 17, 2010)

Muse said:


> Yes go get the Avocado. That is hard to find!


 
I found 9 bottles of avocado - 6 conditioner and 3 shampoo.  I cowashed with the conditioner and my hair was very smooth and no tangles .


----------



## gimbap (May 17, 2010)

My BL restocked, but it's the same stuff they had before--lots of AV and G3 conditioner.  However, I did find a G3 masque hidden behind other products and pushed wayyy in the back, and I'm excited to try it.  I'm guessing the shea butter and avocado lines just aren't being carried in my area.


----------



## biancaelyse (May 17, 2010)

I have one more BL store I haven't hit up - waiting until the weekend.


----------



## drappedup (May 17, 2010)

I'm going to try another BL tomorrow. All I want is some variety to my MANY G3 and one measly Jaborandi. I was really hoping to come across some of that Avocado conditioner, though at this point I wouldn't be TOO picky.....lol, today the BL I went to, aside from once again having TONS of G3, had 1 last Fruit Cocktail masque, and I impulsively bought it even though it really wasn't on my top wishlist of Skala products, lol. -____-'


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 17, 2010)

where can I get Keratin


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I've just done a mix of the Aloe and Shea Butter together, I think I was a bit heavy handed with it though. I don't think I should use the SB leave in as I fear my curls will just flop!


 I was gonna try that the next time....and then the SB with the C3.  I'm reeaaallly thinkin' I need to go back and get more of the C3 leave ins.  I swapped 3 and now am gonna have to get more.  That BL is over an hour away, but it was worth it for the C3 leave ins.....I'm all for mixing them...lol they do on the Brazilian SKALA website.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 17, 2010)

gimbap said:


> My BL restocked, but it's the same stuff they had before--lots of AV and G3 conditioner. However, *I did find a G3 masque hidden behind other products and pushed wayyy in the back*, and I'm excited to try it. I'm guessing the shea butter and avocado lines just aren't being carried in my area.


 Makes you kinda wonder if someone was trying to stash it and someone was coming back to get it


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 17, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> where can I get Keratin


 That one is not available in the US...it is in the UK. Let me find the link for you.
http://www.pak-super.com/search/skala/Page-2


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 17, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> OK I am sooooo happy. This stuff is amazing. Like I said earlier I cowashed with the Avocado condish and then I put the Avocado DC on. I baggied for maybe 15-20 min no heat and then I lightly rinsed shook and ran out for like an hour. I still had some DC in my hair. I came back home rinsed again before preparing my hair for grooming I snapped some pics and even some of my twists. I am going to do a braid out and needed my hair dry fast so I am under the dryer in these fat twists for now.
> 
> Here goes, check my fotki for more pictures. Skala Avocado is the bomb! So far so good. I will see what continued use does for my hair.
> 
> ...


 How on EARTH did I miss this great review for Avocado!?!?! Makes me want to try the Avocado even more.


----------



## Coffee (May 17, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> ooo i've always wanted to visit america
> 
> ok I changed my mind about the shea butter I love the stuff
> *I tried the keratin and it was aight*
> ...


 
Did you use the masque after using the Keratin? It's awesome with the masque.


----------



## gimbap (May 17, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> Makes you kinda wonder if someone was trying to stash it and someone was coming back to get it


That's exactly what it made me think.  Dang lurkers


----------



## Miss AJ (May 18, 2010)

gimbap said:


> That's exactly what it made me think. Dang lurkers


 


Don't hate the player, hate the game lol.  You gotta be on straight stealth mode when hiding products.  I remember one time I found the LAST anniversary edition of Scarface on DVD in Wal-Mart, hid it behind a bunch of Barney DVDs and dont you know that mug was still there when I finally came back a month later to get it


----------



## LushLox (May 18, 2010)

Okay I'm starting to understand the furore over these products. I used the Aloe and SB masques together and lord my hair is so soft and silky. It took a lot for me to resist flat ironing my roots but I just did that last week and I don't want to do it too often. My hand is going to be in my hair all day! 

Well that's it then, I'll be buying more!  Chocolate, Avocado and Keratin next!


----------



## Americka (May 18, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Okay I'm starting to understand the furore over these products. I used the Aloe and SB masques together and lord my hair is so soft and silky. It took a lot for me to resist flat ironing my roots but I just did that last week and I don't want to do it too often. My hand is going to be in my hair all day!
> 
> Well that's it then, I'll be buying more!  Chocolate, Avocado and Keratin next!



I'm glad your experience was a positive one. When I say I love Skala, it is because I truly do. This product, whether it is a buck or five, is a great product for ME. The slip, the softness, the ability to easily detangle is just amazing.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 18, 2010)

Americka said:


> I'm glad your experience was a positive one. When I say I love Skala, it is because I truly do. This product, whether it is a buck or five, is a great product for ME. The slip, the softness, the ability to easily detangle is just amazing.


 
I agree with this whole statement.


----------



## krissyprissy (May 18, 2010)

I didn't find anymore Avocado at the original store I found it at. I guess I will just have to cherish the 2 I have. Lesson learned, if I find something that's hot I better grab them all before the gang finds out.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 18, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> I didn't find anymore Avocado at the original store I found it at. I guess I will just have to cherish the 2 I have. Lesson learned, if I find something that's hot I better grab them all before the gang finds out.


 

Krissy don't feel to bad, at least you have some to try...And above all you have a beautiful stash girl..


----------



## LushLox (May 18, 2010)

Has anyone used the keratin, is it a good protein mask?


----------



## Americka (May 18, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Has anyone used the keratin, is it a good protein mask?



Coffee has the conditioner and masque. I was trying to find her review of it. I'll update when I do.  Found it.


----------



## Muse (May 18, 2010)

Be Positive said:


> I have:
> 
> 3 Skala Shea Butter Conditioning Treatment Masque
> 
> ...



Yay! You got Kanechom! Make sure to give a review of these. You could just bump up an old Kanechom thread. I should get mine by the weekend (hopefully). I ordered the Cupuacu one as well as the Aloe, Rainforest, and the Crystal Bath.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 18, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Okay I'm starting to understand the furore over these products. I used the Aloe and SB masques together and lord my hair is so soft and silky. It took a lot for me to resist flat ironing my roots but I just did that last week and I don't want to do it too often. My hand is going to be in my hair all day!
> 
> Well that's it then, I'll be buying more!  Chocolate, Avocado and Keratin next!


heheheheheheeee
WELCOME to the SKALA side of life


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 18, 2010)

Americka said:


> I'm glad your experience was a positive one. When I say I love Skala, it is because I truly do. *This product, whether it is a buck or five, is a great product for ME*. *The slip, the softness, the ability to easily detangle is just amazing*.


 EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 18, 2010)

Be Positive said:


> I have:
> 
> 3 Skala Shea Butter Conditioning Treatment Masque
> 
> ...


 SOOOOOOOOOOOO looking forward to your reviews on these


----------



## LushLox (May 18, 2010)

I love the way they smell too - who said that they smell funny? Oh well different strokes for different folks and all that!


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 18, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> Makes you kinda wonder if someone was trying to stash it and someone was coming back to get it


 
I noticed this too with the masques at the Big Lots in my area. Someone had hid all of the masques among the tampons!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 18, 2010)

lurker stopping in...
is anyone finding these in Maryland?
The one BL I have been too so far only had poo and con....


----------



## biancaelyse (May 18, 2010)

I used the avocado condish last night and my hair is so soft and bouncy today.

This is the best conditioner I've ever paid $1 for!!


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 18, 2010)

Just used aloe vera condish to cowash. I love! I wonder how well it would work when flat ironing, since its anti frizz. Well my hair is wet bunned but I'll still see if my hair frizzes. Now I wanna try the masque..gggrrr. Gonna call all the BL in west palm so my mom can pick them up.


----------



## Ltown (May 18, 2010)

crlsweetie912 said:


> lurker stopping in...
> is anyone finding these in Maryland?
> The one BL I have been too so far only had poo and con....


 
You should find skala in the Giant food store in the ethic section they are definately not $1 in the range of $5.49.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (May 18, 2010)

The Aloe vera masque is my fav!!!!!! I got nervous because it was so silky LOL.  Jabbawoki didn't do anything for me.  I passed it on to someone else. This weekend I will try G3.


----------



## LadyPBC (May 18, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> i need avocado stuff!!! anyone that has it in there area i'll gladly pay bec i dont wanna spend $6+shipping.. =(


 
yeah - what she said  .. I could only find the shampoo (smells wonderful)!


----------



## sparklebh (May 18, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOO looking forward to your reviews on these



I LOVE THE SHEA BUTTER LINE AND THE G3, BUT I SENT THE OTHERS I HAD TO FLOWINLOCKS. THIS STUFF IS THE BEST, STOCK UP B4 ITS ALL GONE. OFF TO BL TO GET MORESTAY OUT OF MY WAY U COULD GET HURT.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 18, 2010)

ok here's my review of the Ceramide G3:

I clarified first then I shampooed again with the shampoo..my hair felt great and not stripped. Then I used the conditioner. I could tell right away that it was going to give great slip. I left it on for about 10 minutes before I rinsed. My hair felt OUTSTANDING..then I DC'd with the Fruit Cocktail for about 45 minutes....just lovely..no tangles..then, I used some of the Ceramide leave in, blow dried and then did a quick flat iron with the Maxiglide...my hair hasn't felt this great in a long time and I am almost 17 weeks post. I think the next time I use it I am not going to use the Fruit Cocktail just to see what results I get. I did get the Aloe Vera and Jaborandi poo and conditioner but I am wanting Avocado and Shea Butter and I can't find it but I will keep looking hahaha


----------



## sparklebh (May 18, 2010)

I 2 THAT. THIS STUFF IS THE BOMB!!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 18, 2010)

Ltown said:


> You should find skala in the Giant food store in the ethic section they are definately not $1 in the range of $5.49.


 Thanks!  I am off on Thursday so I will be hunting for skala!


----------



## LadyPBC (May 18, 2010)

Was so preoccupied in my Zumba class  that I couldn't stop watching the clock wating for class to end so I could make a return dash to BL.  Last nite's stash afforded me 22 new items.  They had no idea what the next shipment would include.  They get weekly deliveries though.  My current *Skala Arsensal* includes:

1 Avocado poo
2 Aloe masq
6 Aloe cond
6 Jaborandi cond
3 Shea masq
1 Shea lv-in
6 G3 cond
7 G3 lv-in
5 Fruit Cocktail masq

I took pictures of my stash :Flahsssss(beautiful) - will post them later.  yay for me

I tried the shea masque (with EVCO drizzled in) and it made my hair feel soft and so much more detangled.  I don't know if it was the Skala or the fact that I was washing out my flat iron or the fact that I had just hennaed or that fact that I used yogurt to loosen my coils or the EVCO.  It felt good though and it was so much easier to run my fingers through my hair almost without hesitation. This is never the case. I'm a type 4 coily girl with some 3c. Since I rinsed the masque out in braids I apparently did not wash it all out. Afterwards could feel a waxy film on my tresses but it didn't bother me - I went with it. 

Last night I tried the G3 conditioner (no chaser).  I felt so good on my hair and smelled yummy almost like it had rose water in it or sumthin.  I've used a masque and conditioner now and both foamed up on my hair.  My hair was so easy to deal with. Sometimes it can be a bit unruly, especially after a henna treatment.  It felt so soft and my radical edges were so agreeable .  I co-washed in 6 braided sections.  I took each section aloose to make sure I washed it all out. I was determined to capture and collect every shed hair and I was so amazed  at how little my hair shed.  I only finger combed but still.  I added the G3 leave in to my soaking wet hair and some aloe gel (which I later realized was not all natural) anyway my hair was still soft in the morning but not Jheri Juice soft.  What I did notice is that no matter how I tugged at my hair (I was kinda rough with my hair  it did not break or shed or anything.  After awhile I was rough just to test it out - it was like supa strong skala hair.  I like it and will use again.  Wish I had a masque though.


----------



## LadyPBC (May 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not to Hi-jack or anything....but what's the Deal with the Freeman's Sea Kelp Masque?


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Next time, Buy It, Try It and Report Back


 


Muse said:


> You did better than me. I just looked at it this time (didn't even pick it up) grabbed my G3 con and left. I am having such good results with Skala that I feel that only another Brazilian con can compare (like Kanechom  )


 
I bought it with my first 2 Skala products but haven't tried it yet.  I may test it out this weekend.


----------



## LushLox (May 18, 2010)

The masques really made my NG pop, it's not a bad thing but I didn't think to put a scarf on to minimise the bulk so I had very big very poufy hair today. No biggy though the NG and the lengths felt so good to touch!


----------



## Muse (May 18, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> The masques really made my NG pop, it's not a bad thing but I didn't think to put a scarf on to minimise the bulk so I had very big very poufy hair today. No biggy though the NG and the lengths felt so good to touch!



Yeah if I air dry my hair without a scarf after using Skala I get big hair-especially with the Jaborandi. I don't mind though because it's big and SOFT.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 18, 2010)

I will be going Skala hunting tomorrow to add to my first hunt of conditioners. I hope I find some mask too. I will be using the conditioners for my co-washes this summer. I love the Aloe Vera and Avocado for moisture and Jabhorandi for more strength.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 18, 2010)

i saw some keratin on Amazon... its not BKT tho is it??


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 18, 2010)

gimbap said:


> That's exactly what it made me think. Dang lurkers


 
No its the employees at BL LOL


----------



## *Frisky* (May 18, 2010)

Ltown said:


> You should find skala in the Giant food store in the ethic section they are definately not $1 in the range of $5.49.


 

I haven't seen it in any Giants by me..it will be hard to pay that much for it knowing I can get it for a dollar but if I see one that I really want, I will probably for over the money hahaha


----------



## tamikachu =] (May 18, 2010)

I went to 2 Big Lots today and they were out . Is there anywhere else in South Florida where I can get some?


----------



## LushLox (May 18, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> i saw some keratin on Amazon... its not BKT tho is it??



No it's a light protein conditioner.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 18, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> No it's a light protein conditioner.


 
yaay!! my hair is a protein junkie


----------



## Fab_Nikki (May 18, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> No its the employees at BL LOL


 
I know for a FACT that the employee at one of MY  BLs buys SKALA.  She told me herself that she buys the Shea Butter line.  



*Frisky* said:


> I haven't seen it in any Giants by me..it will be hard to pay that much for it knowing I can get it for a dollar but if I see one that I really want, I will probably for over the money hahaha


 
The only Giant I've found it in is in Falls Church (Bailey's Crossing).  Initially I had serious sticker shock that went out the window when I realized "THIS IS WHAT I'VE BEEN SEARCHING FOR".


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 18, 2010)

my hair feels so good and soft. I pulled it back into a wet bun and the part thats dry is ssoooo soft. I may switch up my cowashes with ceramide then leave moisture condish for 2 mins and aloe then leave protein condish for 2 mins. Today I used aloe vera to cowash then silicon mix proteina de perla, showered and then rinsed. yummy in my tummy.


----------



## LadyPBC (May 18, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> I found 9 bottles of *avocado - 6 conditioner* and 3 shampoo. I cowashed with the conditioner and my hair was very smooth and no tangles .


 
WOW call me Jealy-ous!  I got the shampoo and I'm euphoric over the smell of it.


----------



## LushLox (May 18, 2010)

Damn I want the Avocado masque so bad, I can only imagine how gorgeous it smells and how good the treatment is.  I'm holding out though, I want the 1000g tub!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 18, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Damn I want the Avocado masque so bad, I can only imagine how gorgeous it smells and how good the treatment is. I'm holding out though, I want the 1000g tub!


----------



## Muse (May 18, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Damn I want the Avocado masque so bad, I can only imagine how gorgeous it smells and how good the treatment is.  I'm holding out though, *I want the 1000g tub*!



They have 1000g tubs?!


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 18, 2010)

with all the craze/raves for skala products, i am on the hunt even if i have to drive far!!!


----------



## Fab_Nikki (May 18, 2010)

Leaving the office in 4 mins and headed to MY BLs lol 

ITS SHIPMENT DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyPBC (May 18, 2010)

Fab_Nikki said:


> Leaving the office in 4 mins and headed to MY BLs lol
> 
> ITS SHIPMENT DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Best wishes!


----------



## KPH (May 18, 2010)

tamikachu =];11003692 said:
			
		

> I went to 2 Big Lots today and they were out . Is there anywhere else in South Florida where I can get some?


 

I drove around Orlando last week looking for some NONE TO BE FOUND!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 18, 2010)

Fab_Nikki said:


> Leaving the office in 4 mins and headed to MY BLs lol
> 
> ITS SHIPMENT DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
If they have Avocado, could you plz pick me up 2 bottles or jars and a lil of both I have paypal.. and I aint to proud to beg


----------



## LushLox (May 18, 2010)

Muse said:


> They have 1000g tubs?!



Yes ma'am, both my SB and Aloe Vera masks are 1000g.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 18, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> If they have Avocado, could you plz pick me up 2 bottles or jars and a lil of both I have paypal.. and I aint to proud to beg


 

Me too!! Me too!!!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 18, 2010)

why do i have like $100 worth of conditioning masques in a cart from the Japanese website..


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 18, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Yes ma'am, both my SB and Aloe Vera masks are 1000g.


 
you're buying online right?


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 18, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> why do i have like $100 worth of conditioning masques in a cart from the Japanese website..


 
WOw are you serious??? who much is the shipping?


----------



## LushLox (May 18, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> you're buying online right?




No direct from the store and that salon that I posted.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 18, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> No direct from the store and that salon that I posted.


 where? i missed it =(


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 18, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> WOw are you serious??? who much is the shipping?


 

its free  you gotta spend $100 it all sounds soooo good tho


----------



## Anew (May 18, 2010)

So the Skala is really that good? We have two big lots here, gonna go check them out to see what they have


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (May 18, 2010)

oh this one http://www.kanechom.com/products.php ??


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (May 18, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find them in the DMV-DC, VA, MD?


----------



## LushLox (May 18, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> where? i missed it =(



Sorry, it's in London.


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 18, 2010)

brebre928 said:


> Ok don't stone me...lol....but what's so good about these products? (besides the fact that they are $1.00) I need to know what all the hype is about.


 
They are petroleum-laden, cone-havin', melt your new growth tress transformers! 

I was sooooo committed to all natural products but this Skala business has been my ultimate delicious sin. It makes my hair feel so silky and great. I think those brazilians had their game on lock concerning highly-textured hair. Yet, the ingredients are very common and the list is very short compared to other conditioners that promise to do what Skala effortlessly delivers.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (May 18, 2010)

Awwww man... nobody knows?


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 18, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> They are petroleum-laden, cone-havin', melt your new growth tress transformers!
> 
> I was sooooo committed to all natural products but this Skala business has been my ultimate delicious sin. It makes my hair feel so silky and great. I think those brazilians had their game on lock concerning highly-textured hair. Yet, the ingredients are very common and the list is very short compared to other conditioners that promise to do what Skala effortlessly delivers.


 
 Preach!!!....girl you better preach....


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 18, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> its free  you gotta spend $100 it all sounds soooo good tho


 
Oh wow, I can easily spend that too. I love this product..


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 18, 2010)

I need to start grinding for the masque....I have fruit cocktail and 1 aloe which I absolutely love.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 18, 2010)

I think I’m going to need to bind this thread IJN. I went back to the supermarket today. I couldn’t stop myself. They were calling my name. Got keratin, avocado, jabowhatever and shea butter conditioner, shea butter leave in styling cream and a *HUGE* tub of avocado masque – total cost $30. I am sooooooooooo hopeless. I came across another line from Brazil - garlic shampoo, conditioner and masque for hair loss, huge tubs, smelt delicious too. I put them down, took 3 steps backward from the shelves and   out of the supermarket. Current skala haul pictures below. 

Note to lafani – Stay out of the supermarket !!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 18, 2010)

lafani said:


> I think I’m going to need to bind this thread IJN. I went back to the supermarket today. I couldn’t stop myself. They were calling my name. Got keratin, avocado, jabowhatever and shea butter conditioner, shea butter leave in styling cream and a *HUGE* tub of avocado masque – total cost $30. I am sooooooooooo hopeless. I came across another line from Brazil - garlic shampoo, conditioner and masque for hair loss, huge tubs, smelt delicious too. I put them down, took 3 steps backward from the shelves and   out of the supermarket. Current skala haul pictures below.
> 
> Note to lafani – Stay out of the supermarket !!!



OMG there is the huge barrel of Skala Americka!!! Firstborn is gonna have a fit when she sees all that avocado! 

Girl please take a pic the next time you go to the store!!!!!


----------



## LushLox (May 18, 2010)

lafani said:


> I think I’m going to need to bind this thread IJN. I went back to the supermarket today. I couldn’t stop myself. They were calling my name. Got keratin, avocado, jabowhatever and shea butter conditioner, shea butter leave in styling cream and a *HUGE* tub of avocado masque – total cost $30. I am sooooooooooo hopeless. I came across another line from Brazil - garlic shampoo, conditioner and masque for hair loss, huge tubs, smelt delicious too. I put them down, took 3 steps backward from the shelves and   out of the supermarket. Current skala haul pictures below.
> 
> Note to lafani – Stay out of the supermarket !!!




Ahhh that big tub looks gorgeous!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 18, 2010)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Awwww man... nobody knows?



I guess Big Lots would be your best bet, I've heard that Giant and other stores might have Skala but its less likely for you to find


----------



## biancaelyse (May 18, 2010)

LadyPBC said:


> WOW call me Jealy-ous! I got the shampoo and I'm euphoric over the smell of it.


 
I have the shampoo but I haven't sniffed it yet - must sniff tonight!!


----------



## Muse (May 18, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Yes ma'am, both my SB and Aloe Vera masks are 1000g.






CaliDiamond said:


> They are petroleum-laden, *cone-havin'*, melt your new growth tress transformers!
> 
> I was sooooo committed to all natural products but this Skala business has been my ultimate delicious sin. It makes my hair feel so silky and great. I think those brazilians had their game on lock concerning highly-textured hair. Yet, the ingredients are very common and the list is very short compared to other conditioners that promise to do what Skala effortlessly delivers.



You said it! Although I haven't come across any Skala with cones so you can still uphold any no cone laws. 




lafani said:


> I think I’m going to need to bind this thread IJN. I went back to the supermarket today. I couldn’t stop myself. They were calling my name. Got keratin, avocado, jabowhatever and shea butter conditioner, shea butter leave in styling cream and a *HUGE* tub of avocado masque – total cost $30. I am sooooooooooo hopeless. I came across another line from Brazil - garlic shampoo, conditioner and masque for hair loss, huge tubs, smelt delicious too. I put them down, took 3 steps backward from the shelves and   out of the supermarket. Current skala haul pictures below.
> 
> Note to lafani – Stay out of the supermarket !!!



Oh no! Oh no! DO NOT let FB see that big tube o' avocado masque.


----------



## Bublin (May 18, 2010)

OK - we need a science lesson now.  How are these products delivering results?  As mentioned above they have a very short ingredient list.  They are full of stuff we have been taught not to put in our hair and they only cost from $1.00 or £1.99

Can anyone break it down for us?  What is the magic ingredient?



Oh - i bought a Chocolate conditioner during my lunch break today!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 18, 2010)

Fab_Nikki said:


> The Aloe vera masque is my fav!!!!!! I got nervous because it was so silky LOL. Jabbawoki didn't do anything for me. I passed it on to someone else. This weekend I will try G3.


 sooo far it is mine as well...but I canNOT wait to get my hands on the avocado and jabbathehair!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 18, 2010)

LadyPBC said:


> Was so preoccupied in my Zumba class  that I couldn't stop watching the clock wating for class to end so I could make a return dash to BL. Last nite's stash afforded me 22 new items. They had no idea what the next shipment would include. They get weekly deliveries though. My current *Skala Arsensal* includes:
> 
> 1 Avocado poo
> 2 Aloe masq
> ...


 This is SOOO the first thing I reach for after my henna/indigo.  I cowash with the Aloe condish...mmm and then sleep in the masque with a bit of Castor oil....


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 18, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> No its the employees at BL LOL


 mmm ok...so have to agree with you...when I went over to BL today to get a couple more C3 and Aloe condishes...the girl who checked me told me I was gonna love em....erplexed i told her...yeah...I have about 10 at home and I do.  She says, "well if you love these, you'll love the ones in the little pots, cuz those are the best things out there" I was like OHHHH HEEEELLLL NOOOOOO!!! (in my mind) I just smiled reaaaly friendly and said...yes, I got a few when you had them on the shelf last week.  She says...SOMETIMES, they put them in the clearance bin because they don't have room on the shelf for all the products and you can get them for 75 cents.  How often does that happen, i asked as CASUALLY as I could....she said when we get a really big shipment of them!!! Yah'll I just about fainted!!! 
errrmmmm so I exchanged phone numbers with her and asked if she could lemme know....when the next shipment comes in...cuz I have some friends who would like to try this stuff out.  
*MAKE FRIENDS WITH THE BL WORKERS YAH'LL!!!!*


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 18, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Damn I want the Avocado masque so bad, I can only imagine how gorgeous it smells and how good the treatment is. I'm holding out though, I want the 1000g tub!


 *MEEEEEEEEEEEEE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*erplexed


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 18, 2010)

someone in tally got the rest of the skala. I was going to get more aloe cons and they didn't have any left. good thing i bought all the masks 4 weeks ago!  oh well.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 18, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> If they have Avocado, could you plz pick me up 2 bottles or jars and a lil of both I have paypal.. and I aint to proud to beg


 **STANDING IN LINE BEHIND FB FOR THE AVOCADO EXTRAS**
*I have paypal.. and I aint to proud to beg*
*errrrmm NEITHER ME*


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 18, 2010)

lafani said:


> *I think I’m going to need to bind this thread IJN*. I went back to the supermarket today. I couldn’t stop myself. They were calling my name. Got keratin, avocado, jabowhatever and shea butter conditioner, shea butter leave in styling cream and a *HUGE* tub of avocado masque – total cost $30. I am sooooooooooo hopeless. I came across another line from Brazil - garlic shampoo, conditioner and masque for hair loss, huge tubs, smelt delicious too. I put them down, took 3 steps backward from the shelves and  out of the supermarket. Current skala haul pictures below.
> 
> Note to lafani – Stay out of the supermarket !!!


 ooh me you had me cryin' with that line...
but I stopped laffin' and started DROOLIN' when I say that tub of avocado!!!
OH MAHHH DAYUUM!!!


----------



## jerseygurl (May 18, 2010)

Ladies in the DMV area go to the BL on Montgomery Village Avenue in Gaithersburg, I found some G3 conditioners there (well a lot, I bought most of them ). They might have got a new shipment I don't know.

I'm going to try the one on Route 1 in Virginia I think, I have to check the address again.

Oh and if y'all find some please save some for me and let me know too, pretty please


----------



## Muse (May 18, 2010)

Bublin said:


> OK - we need a science lesson now.  How are these products delivering results?  As mentioned above they have a very short ingredient list.  They are full of stuff we have been taught not to put in our hair and they only cost from $1.00 or £1.99
> 
> Can anyone break it down for us?  What is the magic ingredient?
> 
> ...



That's a VERY good question. There's nothing in the ingredients that I haven't seen in standard American cons. My guess would be that maybe the concentrations are higher or because they keep it simple. Based on what I've read in the "Brazilian Secrets" thread they keep haircare pretty simple compared to us. Less is more over there. You can see that in Skala's ingredients. You look at our cons and it's filled with so much unnecessary stuff. I believe it's all of these extra fillers and such in our stuff that makes the cons less effective especially for highly textured hair.

I was looking at the ingredients for the Komechom cons that I ordered and some of the lists are so short but they are probably the ones that work the best.


----------



## pear (May 18, 2010)

Whooo Hoooo....I finally hit the Skala jackpot (sorry DMV ladies, I had to go all the way to the Midwest to find these)!  

4 aloe masque
3 aloe cond
7 shea butter cond
5 jaborandi cond
7 ceramides cond
5 fruit cocktail masque
1 shea butter leave-in (gave up on BL and paid $5.50 at Giant )
1 ceramides leave-in (paid $5.50)  

I have been using the shea and ceramide leave-ins for over a week and I LOVE them both.  I use the shea butter leave-in as a daily moisturizer and the ceramide leave-in weekly on wet hair for my rollersets.

*Review of the aloe vera masque*:
When I first opened the jar I got a little nervous because it looked like a jar of loose vaseline but when I started spreading it on my hair things got a whole lot better.  I loved the way it got a little foamy and my hair started feeling slick.  I put on a plastic cap and deep conditioned with heat for 15 minutes.  After I rinsed it out it was SLIP CITY!!!!  I rubbed a little of the ceramides leave-in in my hair and then proceeded to rollerset.  It was then that I noticed how shiny my hair was. The real test however will be how my 4B, six week post-relaxer hair feels once it dries (I am still under the dryer right now) and I take the rollers out.  If my hair still feels soft after it dries then we will definitely have a winner!

Stay tuned......


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (May 18, 2010)

Jersey, 

    Can we form an alliance here?  OKay, cause somebody done raped all the shelves around here and I can't get my hands on any.  I did find some at the Giant, but they are 5.99.  That just breaks my heart to have to buy that.  So how's about we do this, we get what we can find and share some.  I can go to the BL in Montgomery Village in Gathersburg again.  I think someone up here said that they get shipments on Thursdays, BLs do.  Or if you want to go to that one again,  I can certainly go to the on on Route 1.  I have to go down there to get gas anyways.  I go there to get gas because the gas in the city and in Alexandria is just too high.  Matter of fact, that would be best for me if it's okay with you so taht I can get gas at the same time.  I can go on Thursday.  What you think?  

I'm looking for the G3/C3 (is that the same thing?), Avacado, Aloe Vera and Jabbawoky...  Mainly the CONs and Leave Ins and Masks.  

Whaddaya say?  



jerseygurl said:


> Ladies in the DMV area go to the BL on Montgomery Village Avenue in Gaithersburg, I found some G3 conditioners there (well a lot, I bought most of them ). They might have got a new shipment I don't know.
> 
> I'm going to try the one on Route 1 in Virginia I think, I have to check the address again.
> 
> Oh and if y'all find some please save some for me and let me know too, pretty please


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (May 18, 2010)

Also, if anyone is willing to buy some and ship, I'd be willing to pay you gas and of course, shipping charges.  LMK


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 18, 2010)

pear said:


> Whooo Hoooo....*I finally hit the Skala jackpot (sorry DMV ladies, I had to go all the way to the Midwest to find these)!  *
> 
> 4 aloe masque
> 3 aloe cond
> ...



WHERE IN THE MIDWEST???????  SPILL THA BEANZ!!!


----------



## pear (May 18, 2010)

Update:

I just took my rollers out after a D/C with the aloe masque and the verdict.................


*SOFT 4B hair*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pear (May 18, 2010)

Chelz said:


> WHERE IN THE MIDWEST???????  SPILL THA BEANZ!!!


 

Nebraska (I knew that someone would ask!)


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (May 18, 2010)

pear said:


> Nebraska (I knew that someone would ask!)



U still there? In Nebraska?  You coming back EAst to DC?


----------



## Victorian (May 18, 2010)

According to Google Maps the only Big Lots within a reasonable distance from me (I don't have a car) will require an hour long trip and two buses.  
I ride in 4 days.


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (May 18, 2010)

anybody in houston, texas find a big lots with more than just the g3 shampoo. Ive been to two already, and found nothing.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (May 18, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> If they have Avocado, could you plz pick me up 2 bottles or jars and a lil of both I have paypal.. and I aint to proud to beg


 


*Frisky* said:


> Me too!! Me too!!!


 
Ladies my trip was uneventful today  I don't think they restocked ANY of their hair care products. I am bout THROUGH with this BLs. My mom is coming up from another part of VA (I am being secretive ) and I will have her check the BLs there. Agent Fab is on the case ladies. LOL

AVOCADO POWERS IN EFFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coffee (May 18, 2010)

Here's a post I wrote about purchasing Skala Avocado condish by the case:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=469782


----------



## Fab_Nikki (May 18, 2010)

Ladies I was thisclose to attempting to order from Pak...THISCLOSE....

UNTIL

DH (that could be d*$# hubby today LOL) came in and said he didn't feel comfy with me ordering from them since paypal wasn't an option.  He said we didn't want to be one of those people on freecreditreport.com talking about our identity was stolen. LOL So its a no go.

HOWEVER I do have business contacts in Europe that I might be able to get my hands on some CHOCOLATE. They live in Germany but travel everywhere overseas.  I will keep you ladies updated.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 18, 2010)

Ohhh snap, I save that link to my favorites


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 18, 2010)

lafani said:


>


 
*Gulp* sweet Geejus, is that a tub of Avo...I feel faint


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 18, 2010)

Lets get that Avocado Skalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pear (May 18, 2010)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> U still there? In Nebraska? You coming back EAst to DC?


 
Nope.  I am back in Maryland.


----------



## Toy (May 19, 2010)

I need to find some of those Hair Masque's.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 19, 2010)

^^^ Girl me too, I need to go check out the swap board, I want to Jablahblahblah and CG3


----------



## msbettyboop (May 19, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> *Gulp* sweet Geejus, is that a tube of Avo...I feel faint



Yes it is. I felt faint too when I saw all those tubs


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 19, 2010)

lafani said:


> Yes it is. I felt faint too when I saw all those tubs


 
You are so lucky...


----------



## Bublin (May 19, 2010)

I know i keep asking boring questions but....has anyone been using Skala long term and what differences have you noticed?


----------



## beautydefined (May 19, 2010)

went to BL today for my 1st skala haul 

3 aloe vera condish
3 aloe vera masques
2 creamaides leaveins

used it tonight & now i want more


----------



## Ese88 (May 19, 2010)

this thread is too funny!


----------



## LaidBak (May 19, 2010)

Bublin said:


> OK - we need a science lesson now.  How are these products delivering results?  As mentioned above they have a very short ingredient list.  They are full of stuff we have been taught not to put in our hair and they only cost from $1.00 or £1.99
> 
> Can anyone break it down for us?  What is the magic ingredient?
> 
> ...



I wondered the same thing.  Then I actually received my shipment.  According to the ingredients the Shea butter and Ceramide lines don't have cones, just petroleum.  First indgredient is water, the second is an emulsifying/thickening agent derived from oils and fats.  The third is a conditioning agent.  There are antiseptics and preservatives.  Citric acid, perfume and coloring.    So all in all its not really full of bad stuff.  But I honestly couldn't tell you what the 'magic' ingredient is.

I used the shea butter condish and my hair felt really good.  Then I used the shea leave in and my hair was bone dry after I blew it dry.  Not a good feeling.


----------



## LaidBak (May 19, 2010)

Bublin said:


> I know i keep asking boring questions but....has anyone been using Skala long term and what differences have you noticed?




This is Allandra's post from 2003, in the Brazillian Hair Secrets thread.  Maybe she or Sassygirl  can answer your questions:



> Sassygirl and I have a few Skala cream conditioners.  I really like  them (work great on my hair).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## biancaelyse (May 19, 2010)

I sniffed my Avocado Shampoo last night.  It smells like Green Apple Candy - Now and Laters or Jolly Ranchers!!

I have my Skala stashed in my closet at my office.  Who hides hair products at work??


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 19, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I wondered the same thing. Then I actually received my shipment. According to the ingredients the Shea butter and Ceramide lines don't have cones, just petroleum. First indgredient is water, the second is an emulsifying/thickening agent derived from oils and fats. The third is a conditioning agent. There are antiseptics and preservatives. Citric acid, perfume and coloring. So all in all its not really full of bad stuff. But I honestly couldn't tell you what the 'magic' ingredient is.
> 
> I used the shea butter condish and my hair felt really good. Then I used the shea leave in and my hair was bone dry after I blew it dry. Not a good feeling.


 
The aloe vera line has dimethicone in the masque (it's the only aloe vera product I have), but I think that's it. Thank you for the clarification. I'm sorry the shea butter leave-in did not work for you. I SOOOO wanted to try this.


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 19, 2010)

Bublin said:


> I know i keep asking boring questions but....has anyone been using Skala long term and what differences have you noticed?


 
This is not a boring question. lol. 

I have been using Skala for almost a month now for co-washes, DC's and the thing that I have noticed (like with most petroleum products) that I have to clarify more. I clarified 2x this month as opposed to once...BUT the benefits are the following:

1. Softness after air-dry
2. Less reversion when straightening
3. Shiny hair.
4. Moisturizing less - My hair holds moisture longer so I can skip moisturizing for a day or two before I need to co-wash or moist.& seal again.

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 19, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> You are so lucky...



But y'all have the ceramides G3 and aloe vera all to yourselves .


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 19, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> I sniffed my Avocado Shampoo last night. It smells like Green Apple Candy - Now and Laters or Jolly Ranchers!!
> 
> I have my Skala stashed in my closet at my office. Who hides hair products at work??


 hmmmm have forgotten to take some home from work, but not stashing it there....
canNOT wait to get the Avocado....THANK YOU AGAIN!!!


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (May 19, 2010)

So can we start a thread with a poll and vote on which ones are our favorites, and then post about what they do for us?  It would be nice to have it all in once place.  This thread is getting quite long...

On another note:  I purchased the Aloe Vera and G3 from Giant yesterday, along wtih the Fruit Cocktail.  I only got the masks and the G3 conditioner.  My hair feels dry today and not as it usually does, BUT I did do a protein treatment before I used the G3 conditioner and didn't DC first.  I did also apply the Aloe Vera mask as well and left both of them in.  

I'm thinking I may need to clarify first, then do my protein treatment, DC and then use these products.  Using them right after the protein treatment doesn't seemed to have worked for me.  Also, is anyone leaving in the CON or are you using the Leave-In only as a Leave-IN?  Are the ingredients the same for both?  TIA


----------



## Anew (May 19, 2010)

No skala in my city *whimper*


----------



## Be Positive (May 19, 2010)

Anew said:


> No skala in my city *whimper*



We have plenty here (Pcola)


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 19, 2010)

I cleared the masks anew and 1 aloe condish!  someone else got the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Cxshortie (May 19, 2010)

I just went to my big lots and got FC masks and G3 shampoo and conditioner. smh


----------



## LaidBak (May 19, 2010)

Upon reviewing the ingredients on the Shea and Ceramide conditioners and masks I see they are exactly the same.  I'm guessing the only difference is the amount of water in the con vs. the mask.  Is it the same for the other lines? 
In light of this, I'm just gonna order the cons from now on.


----------



## jerseygurl (May 19, 2010)

Belle where is this Giant?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 19, 2010)

My second bl run was a bust....they had one aloe and on ceramide shampoo and lots of ceramide conditioners and leave ins.  No masks at all!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (May 19, 2010)

Would some relaxed ladies chime in on how they like this particular line and which products they use and how? Im really interested...kthxbye


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (May 19, 2010)

Jersey, 

    The Giant is on Leesburg Pike, right across from Target @ Skyline.  They have the Fruit Cocktail mask, Shea Butter Con and Poo, G3 Con and Poo, Aloe Vera Con and Poo.  They didn't have any Leave-ins. They are 5.99 each.  I'm looking for Avacado, but can't find it.  Are you going to Route 1 today?  You nkow there's an AJ Wright on Route 1 as well.  I saw a post in here that AJ Wright may have them.  I know there's one up near U Street by the Tivoli Theater as well.

I'm going to check the one near Forestville since I gotta go to the Hill for Bible study tonight.

I am also needing the : avacado line, G3 mask and Shea butter mask or leave-in.  If you find them, let me know.  I can pay you and we can meet somewhere in the city.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting this.  That was very helpful.  In light of the foregoing, I am probably going to purchase the masks from now on since they are thicker.  Can't wait to get my hands on some Avacado and see how it is!


LaidBak said:


> Upon reviewing the ingredients on the Shea and Ceramide conditioners and masks I see they are exactly the same.  I'm guessing the only difference is the amount of water in the con vs. the mask.  Is it the same for the other lines?
> In light of this, I'm just gonna order the cons from now on.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 19, 2010)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Would some relaxed ladies chime in on how they like this particular line and which products they use and how? Im really interested...kthxbye



Relaxed and have tried the whole ceramide line besides the shampoo. Really strengthens hair but still leaves the hair soft.

Jaborandi masque is amazing. leaves the hair super soft and moisturized.

Aloe condish is a great cowash. leaves the hair very, very moisturized.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 19, 2010)

I tried soooooo hard to resist- but for a $1- I could not. I went to BL today and bought:

3 Shea Masque's
2 Shea conditioners
2 Aloe Masque's
1 Ceramide Masque
1 Fruit Cocktail Masque

Not too bad for my 1st haul. So much for avoiding petrolatum......If I don't like these no harm, no foul with the small amnt of $$ I spent.

My local Stop and Shop sells Skala- all except for Jaba. My local Hannafords don't seem to be stocking at all. I am in the search of some of the Leave/Ins.  I have a Brazilian Grocery store in my town, right near where I go to the gym, I am going to hit them up right after the gym today.

The shea butter line smells really good.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (May 19, 2010)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Jersey,
> 
> The Giant is on Leesburg Pike, right across from Target @ Skyline. They have the Fruit Cocktail mask, Shea Butter Con and Poo, G3 Con and Poo, Aloe Vera Con and Poo. They didn't have any Leave-ins. They are 5.99 each. I'm looking for Avacado, but can't find it. Are you going to Route 1 today? You nkow there's an AJ Wright on Route 1 as well. I saw a post in here that AJ Wright may have them. I know there's one up near U Street by the Tivoli Theater as well.
> 
> ...


 
I submitted a comment to the manager of this store this A.M. requesting that they stock the Avocado (specifically).  They have the price tag that shows they've at least HAD it in the past.  I also mentioned that I know a few others who'd be interested in buying as well.   I will keep you posted, maybe you could put in a request/comment also.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks!  Will do!  Keep me posted! 



Fab_Nikki said:


> I submitted a comment to the manager of this store this A.M. requesting that they stock the Avocado (specifically).  They have the price tag that shows they've at least HAD it in the past.  I also mentioned that I know a few others who'd be interested in buying as well.   I will keep you posted, maybe you could put in a request/comment also.


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 19, 2010)

I just came back from BL. I had to go to two different stores to find it. The first one only had the ceramide leave-in (which smells heavenly). The second store had the condish in ceramide and the masque in fruit, aloe vera, and shea butter. I bought 3 ceramide leave-ins, 3 ceramide condish, and 1 shea butter masque.

I took down my bun in the car and applied the leave-in IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 19, 2010)

Thanks to a FABULOUS LHCF sista *Biancaelyse*, I am now the proud owner of 2 avocado condish and 1 avocado shampoo....
HAPPINESS IS ~ LHCF sistas who help each other out.
I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO gonna use this tonight....
SMELLS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD TOO!!
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## krissyprissy (May 19, 2010)

Right now I really like the Shea Butter and the C3 line. I prefer the Shea Butter shampoo over all the rest because it is the most moisturizing. I prefer the C3 conditioner over all the rest because it's the most detangling. I prefer the Shea Butter leave-in over all the rest because its the most moisturizing after my hair is dry. I will update later on the mask because I have not used them all yet but the Aloe and Fruit cocktail but the Aloe is better.


----------



## adw425 (May 19, 2010)

This is why I stopped buying the masks because the ingredients were the same, the conditioners were larger and the consistency just about the same.

I am so jelly of those of you who found the avocado.




LaidBak said:


> Upon reviewing the ingredients on the Shea and Ceramide conditioners and masks I see they are exactly the same.  I'm guessing the only difference is the amount of water in the con vs. the mask.  Is it the same for the other lines?
> In light of this, I'm just gonna order the cons from now on.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 19, 2010)

I cant choose which like more, I want to narrow it down so I can collect *coughs horde* just a couple types...tooo much choice


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 19, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> I just came back from BL. I had to go to two different stores to find it. The first one only had the ceramide leave-in (which smells heavenly). The second store had the condish in ceramide and the masque in fruit, aloe vera, and shea butter. I bought 3 ceramide leave-ins, 3 ceramide condish, and 1 shea butter masque.
> 
> I* took down my bun in the car and applied the leave-in IMMEDIATELY*!


 sooooo what did you think!?!?!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 19, 2010)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> So can we start a thread with a poll and vote on which ones are our favorites, and then post about what they do for us? It would be nice to have it all in once place. This thread is getting quite long...
> 
> On another note: I purchased the Aloe Vera and G3 from Giant yesterday, along wtih the Fruit Cocktail. I only got the masks and the G3 conditioner. My hair feels dry today and not as it usually does, BUT I did do a protein treatment before I used the G3 conditioner and didn't DC first. I did also apply the Aloe Vera mask as well and left both of them in.
> 
> I'm thinking I may need to clarify first, then do my protein treatment, DC and then use these products. Using them right after the protein treatment doesn't seemed to have worked for me. Also, is anyone leaving in the CON or are you using the Leave-In only as a Leave-IN? Are the ingredients the same for both? TIA


 
Hmmm never tried it after a protein treatment.  I have used the Aloe after a henna/indigo and my hair loved it.  I've just started to combine some of them and I LOVE the results.  Right now I have been combining the C3 and Aloe condish in my hand and then applying...again, my hair loves it.  I have only the C3 leave in and apply it to the ends, but I used the masques and the condishes as leave ins.  

Dunno if it matters, but I'm using Megatek 3 times a week, so don't do any other proteins.  So far no problems.  
HTH


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 19, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Upon reviewing the ingredients on the Shea and Ceramide conditioners and masks I see they are exactly the same. I'm guessing the only difference is the amount of water in the con vs. the mask. Is it the same for the other lines?
> In light of this, I'm just gonna order the cons from now on.


 hmmm interesting....and they're in the same order as well.  Maybe it's a mental thing...but somehow, IMHO, the masques make my hair feel better...maybe because I baggie and apply heat with the masque...gonna have to do a test with the condish now to see.


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 19, 2010)

Bumping!!!!!!!


----------



## tenderheaded (May 19, 2010)

I found 3) FC Masques, 1) SB Poo, and 3) C3 cons! I almost had to knock a sister out the way - she was on the phone right in front of the Fruit Cocktail

On the way home I was singing "I found some masques, and I'm so happy"....


----------



## Fab_Nikki (May 19, 2010)

^^^ *giggle*


----------



## Poopiedo (May 19, 2010)

Ok so after work I made a trip to a different Big Lots in the city.  They didn't have the conditioners or shampoo, only the G3 leave in.  Now I was minding my own business and the cashier asked, "is this any good?" And I'm thinking, why would I buy a bad product on purpose? Anyway I said yes. I tried to be nonchalant about it.  Then she said, "a lady called asking about this, but I didn't know what she was talking about."  I was getting my card out and she started reading my bottle.  Put my **** in the bag! I don't want you to be interested in it! Then she asked, is it for black folks hair? I had to tell her there is no such thing as "black hair" unless you are referring to color.   Hair is hair just different people have different textures. And I'm black so why would she ask me some **** like that? She just looked, but I was like please put the bottles in the bag cause I'm ret to go.

Now I know the lady she was referring to is somebody here so....if any of you called the Big Lots in Collierville, they only have the G3 leave ins left.  I left you a few on the shelf. You better get it before the nosey cashier tries to buy it for her "black folks hair."


----------



## LadyPBC (May 19, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> This is SOOO the first thing I reach for after my henna/indigo. I cowash with the Aloe condish...mmm and then *sleep in the masque with a bit of Castor oil*....


 
Great idea - I may try that even without the henna


----------



## LadyPBC (May 19, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> I sniffed my Avocado Shampoo last night. It smells like Green Apple Candy - Now and Laters or Jolly Ranchers!!
> 
> I have my Skala stashed in my closet at my office. Who hides hair products at work??


 
Dag you've got it bad. if I were married I'd probably have to do the same thing.  And yes the avocado smells delish-cious.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 19, 2010)

Poopiedo said:


> Ok so after work I made a trip to a different Big Lots in the city.  They didn't have the conditioners or shampoo, only the G3 leave in.  Now I was minding my own business and the cashier asked, "is this any good?" And I'm thinking, why would I buy a bad product on purpose? Anyway I said yes. I tried to be nonchalant about it.  Then she said, "a lady called asking about this, but I didn't know what she was talking about."  I was getting my card out and she started reading my bottle.  Put my **** in the bag! I don't want you to be interested in it! *Then she asked, is it for black folks hair?* I had to tell her there is no such thing as "black hair" unless you are referring to color.   Hair is hair just different people have different textures. And I'm black so why would she ask me some **** like that? She just looked, but I was like please put the bottles in the bag cause I'm ret to go.
> 
> Now I know the lady she was referring to is somebody here so....if any of you called the Big Lots in Collierville, they only have the G3 leave ins left.  I left you a few on the shelf. You better get it before the nosey cashier tries to buy it for her "black folks hair."




I would have said YES it is ....So, whatever you do ....do not sell it to anyone who is not Black....and when you get more in put it back & call me so I can come buy it all before any none Black people buy it and ruin their hair.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 19, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> I tried soooooo hard to resist- but for a $1- I could not. I went to BL today and bought:
> 
> 3 Shea Masque's
> 2 Shea conditioners
> ...


 

You go girl  Hope you will post a pic in the other thread so I can drool.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 19, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> Right now I really like the Shea Butter and the C3 line. I prefer the Shea Butter shampoo over all the rest because it is the most moisturizing. I prefer the C3 conditioner over all the rest because it's the most detangling. I prefer the Shea Butter leave-in over all the rest because its the most moisturizing after my hair is dry. I will update later on the mask because I have not used them all yet but the Aloe and Fruit cocktail but the Aloe is better.


 
Thank you for your Skalamonial....


----------



## beautydefined (May 19, 2010)

how often does anybody use the leaveins?


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 19, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> I cant choose which like more, I want to narrow it down so I can collect *coughs horde* just a couple types...tooo much choice


 
*Welp* you better do it fast before there's nothing left to hoard. I actually love them all, some more then others but they all get the job done!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 19, 2010)

tenderheaded said:


> I found 3) FC Masques, 1) SB Poo, and 3) C3 cons! I almost had to knock a sister out the way - she was on the phone right in front of the Fruit Cocktail
> 
> On the way home I was singing "I found some masques, and I'm so happy"....


 
Girl, I know it's just that serious  but don't lose your freedom, I don't know if they allow Skala behind bars


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 19, 2010)

Poopiedo said:


> Ok so after work I made a trip to a different Big Lots in the city. They didn't have the conditioners or shampoo, only the G3 leave in. Now I was minding my own business and the cashier asked, "is this any good?" And I'm thinking, why would I buy a bad product on purpose? Anyway I said yes. I tried to be nonchalant about it. Then she said, "a lady called asking about this, but I didn't know what she was talking about." I was getting my card out and she started reading my bottle. Put my **** in the bag! I don't want you to be interested in it! Then she asked, is it for black folks hair? I had to tell her there is no such thing as "black hair" unless you are referring to color. Hair is hair just different people have different textures. And I'm black so why would she ask me some **** like that? She just looked, but I was like please put the bottles in the bag cause I'm ret to go.
> 
> Now I know the lady she was referring to is somebody here so....if any of you called the Big Lots in Collierville, they only have the G3 leave ins left. I left you a few on the shelf. You better get it before the nosey cashier tries to buy it for her "black folks hair."


 

That is some Skalalakahbull...How rude!!!


----------



## Anew (May 19, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> I cleared the masks anew and 1 aloe condish!  someone else got the rest of the stuff.


 lmao, do you know how hurt i was


----------



## pear (May 20, 2010)

beautydefined said:


> how often does anybody use the leaveins?


 
I use the shea butter leave-in daily on dry hair as a moisturizer and the G3 ceramides weekly on wet hair to rollerset.


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 20, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> sooooo what did you think!?!?!


 

I :heart2: skala ceramide leave-in!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 20, 2010)

^^ pear, are you getting good results using Skala on your sets?


----------



## jerseygurl (May 20, 2010)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Jersey,
> 
> The Giant is on Leesburg Pike, right across from Target @ Skyline. They have the Fruit Cocktail mask, Shea Butter Con and Poo, G3 Con and Poo, Aloe Vera Con and Poo. They didn't have any Leave-ins. They are 5.99 each. I'm looking for Avacado, but can't find it. Are you going to Route 1 today? You nkow there's an AJ Wright on Route 1 as well. I saw a post in here that AJ Wright may have them. I know there's one up near U Street by the Tivoli Theater as well.
> 
> ...


 
Leesburg Pike??!! Darn it. Oh the Giant near Tivoli I don't think they have cos I went up and down that store didn't see any. The AJ Wright near me does not have any.

Still looking to go to the BL on Route 1.


----------



## drappedup (May 20, 2010)

Sooooo, I went to a 3rd Big Lots today, and this was actually going to be my last new one to check out, seeing as the others are all way, way, way too out of my local area for me to bother, but this visit surprisingly ended up being the best for me! Before, all I had found was a large majority of Ceramide G3 Conditioner, 1 Jaborandi, and 1 Fruit Cocktail masque. Today at the 3rd Big Lots.......they had so much of Ceramide G3 and Jaborandi conditioners as well as both the conditioners and masques of Shea Butter and Aloe. And the masques for Fruit Cocktail. Needless to say, I bought some of each, except for the G3 since I already had some of those from the other 2 Big Lots.

But ya, in case anyone in the AZ area is looking for any of the ones listed above, by the time I was through, there was STILL some left of all of the above except for the aloe conditioner there were only 2 left and I bought both. It was the Big Lots off of Grand and 87th. I doubt there's anyone in search of Skala in AZ who hasn't already bought, though, lol. Just wanted to put that out there in case!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 20, 2010)

hey! i'm in az too ^_^

so because of you jerks i went and got me some skala.....  now what's so special about this stuff before i start slapping it all on my scalp


----------



## Angelicus (May 20, 2010)

Are the masques better than the conditioners? I am asking because I see Shea Butter Masques and Conditioner, but they have the same ingredients and the same consistency (I think). 

(I do not have North Phoenix Big Lots on Lock. I only have one Skala product. The stores I go to have 2304240392 bottles of conditioners). 

Also, the Jo-jo-kokomo (Jaborandi) conditioner smells funny... Anyone can send me a PM and tell me how much you love it.

Do the different conditioners work differently?

Also, I am thinking about pouring a bottle of protein filler in my Skala conditioner for a protein boost. What do you all think? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 20, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> hey! i'm in az too ^_^
> 
> so because of you jerks i went and got me some skala..... now what's so special about this stuff before i start slapping it all on my scalp


 
Girl slap it on your head and experience it in all it's glory and then come back and tell us what's so great about this product. I promise you will love it  If not I will be willing to take it off your hands


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 20, 2010)

lmao   you're crazy!


----------



## Shaley (May 20, 2010)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> So can we start a thread with a poll and vote on which ones are our favorites, and then post about what they do for us?  It would be nice to have it all in once place.  This thread is getting quite long...



Good Idea


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, there's a Giant on Leesburg Pike before you get to Route 50 (Arlington Blvd) in the same shopping center as TJ Maxx.  Across the way there is a Target.  The area is called Skyline.  I thought you worked over there? lol...    



jerseygurl said:


> Leesburg Pike??!! Darn it. Oh the Giant near Tivoli I don't think they have cos I went up and down that store didn't see any. The AJ Wright near me does not have any.
> 
> Still looking to go to the BL on Route 1.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 20, 2010)

I have a terrible weave now so skala has provided me a reason to take it out after only 3 weeks (What a total waste of money ). 

Anyway, so I'm going to do a protein treatment with the keratin masque and then I'm going to DC under a hot towel for 2 hours with...............................wait for it...............................








*AVOCADO MASQUE. *

I can't wait to try it. I hope it's as great as you ladies have been saying otherwise I'm going to be hunting some people in this thread down . 

Expect review by Friday afternoon.


----------



## biancaelyse (May 20, 2010)

I used Avocado poo followed by Jaborandi cond - my hair is very soft and slippery today - very soft and defined curls!!

I am so happy!!


----------



## Muse (May 20, 2010)

beautydefined said:


> how often does anybody use the leaveins?



I use them daily on wet hair (I'm a daily cowasher).


topnotch1010 said:


> I :heart2: skala ceramide leave-in!



Me toooo! The aloe leave in is just ok but the G3 makes my hair behave!



Angelicus said:


> *Are the masques better than the conditioners?* I am asking because I see Shea Butter Masques and Conditioner, but they have the same ingredients and the same consistency (I think).
> 
> (I do not have North Phoenix Big Lots on Lock. I only have one Skala product. The stores I go to have 2304240392 bottles of conditioners).
> 
> ...



I think the masques are better they seem more concentrated to me. And I thought the same thing about the Jab con's smell. I told Chelz that it smelled like old lady soap and it does to me but it makes my hair super soft like a cloud so I will keep using it.



lafani said:


> I have a terrible weave now so skala has provided me a reason to take it out after only 3 weeks (What a total waste of money ).
> 
> Anyway, so I'm going to do a protein treatment with the keratin masque and then I'm going to DC under a hot towel for 2 hours with...............................wait for it...............................
> 
> ...



Hey how would we know how good the Avo masque is? We can't find it. We are waiting on YOU to tell US . Can't wait for your review. I already read Coffee's and yours just may drive me to order online.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 20, 2010)

So...I tried the the SB conditioner and Masqe last night.  I found the conditioner to be runny and it left my hair feeling slighty coated. I put the Masque on with a platic cap for a few hours, when I was in the shower washing it out, the first thing that I noticed was that my hair seemed longer- weird. I felt like the conditione really elongated my waves. As I was rinsing I did not notice a lot of slip. When I went to put on my leave in I noticed that my hair was super easy to comb through and it was sooooooooo shiny.

I airdried and went to bed this morning my hair is sooooooo soft and seems straighter than usual for just an airdry.

I did not love the conditioner- but the masque is a keeper.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (May 20, 2010)

Hmmm..I didnt find it in my local Big Lots so maybe its meant for me not to try it..Will try one more location this weekend, though..sad:


----------



## Muse (May 20, 2010)

Yay I found a Brazilian store in MI! I emailed them and asked them if they carried Skala and if not could they order it. I may have hit the jackpot!


----------



## Americka (May 20, 2010)

beautydefined said:


> how often does anybody use the leaveins?



I use the leave-in every day. It is fabulous on my wet and dry hair. My most favorite to least favorite: Shea Butter, Aloe Vera, Ceramides G3. I have never tried the Avocado leave-in.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 20, 2010)

Muse said:


> Yay I found a Brazilian store in MI! I emailed them and asked them if they carried Skala and if not could they order it. I may have hit the jackpot!


 
Ok let me know how that goes, I may need to place an Avocado order for me  purdy plz...


----------



## crvlngrhair (May 20, 2010)

OK ladies, does my skala addiction seem bad?

I've staked out all the BLs in my area, sent my mom on a hunt at her BL (she snagged 5 SB condishes for me ), mapped out all the BLs the entire 7 hour drive from my house to hers, and I've got my dad checking out the stores around him. So far all I've collected are 3 G3, 3 aloe,5 SB, 2 jabba con, 2 G3 leave ins, and the fruit coctail, aloe, G3 masks. I'm wondering if I will ever feel like I have enough skala


----------



## Muse (May 20, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok let me know how that goes, I may need to place an Avocado order for me  purdy plz...



Oh FB you know I'm gonna hook you ladies up if this place has the hookup. You ladies have been such a blast I just have to share the wealth! My first question to the owner will be can she order. Next question, can she bulk order.


----------



## Poopiedo (May 20, 2010)

crvlngrhair said:


> OK ladies, does my skala addiction seem bad?
> 
> I've staked out all the BLs in my area, sent my mom on a hunt at her BL (she snagged 5 SB condishes for me ), mapped out all the BLs the entire 7 hour drive from my house to hers, and I've got my dad checking out the stores around him. So far all I've collected are 3 G3, 3 aloe,5 SB, 2 jabba con, 2 G3 leave ins, and the fruit coctail, aloe, G3 masks. I'm wondering if I will ever feel like I have enough skala


 
Have you been to the one in Southaven? Do they have anything left on the shelves? Because I have hit up the Winchester, Summer, and West Poplar store in Collierville.


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (May 20, 2010)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Hmmm..I didnt find it in my local Big Lots so maybe its meant for me not to try it..Will try one more location this weekend, though..sad:


 
Ive been looking too and cant find anything besides the g3 shampoo. Which location did you go to, ive been to two on 1960.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 20, 2010)

Muse said:


> Oh FB you know I'm gonna hook you ladies up if this place has the hookup. You ladies have been such a blast I just have to share the wealth! My first question to the owner will be can she order. Next question, can she bulk order.


 
Muse stop teasing before I pass out


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 20, 2010)

crvlngrhair said:


> OK ladies, does my skala addiction seem bad?
> 
> I've staked out all the BLs in my area, sent my mom on a hunt at her BL (she snagged 5 SB condishes for me ), mapped out all the BLs the entire 7 hour drive from my house to hers, and I've got my dad checking out the stores around him. So far all I've collected are 3 G3, 3 aloe,5 SB, 2 jabba con, 2 G3 leave ins, and the fruit coctail, aloe, G3 masks. I'm wondering if I will ever feel like I have enough skala


 
Could I plz see a pic of it . There's another thread for pix


----------



## pear (May 20, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> ^^ pear, are you getting good results using Skala on your sets?


 
Yes I love the ceramides leave-in for my rollersets!  I definitely believe that the benefits are moreso in terms of increased strength versus moisture.  My rollersets come out fluffy and soft BUT I have really noticed a difference in terms of strength.  

I believe that I am experiencing less breakage with the rollers (I use to get a lot of roller-shaped broken hairs when I would take the rollers out). With my last rollerset I tested this out by putting a little more of the leave-in on one particular section of my hair.  That section was definitely "less soft" but I didn't comb out any more hair than in the other sections so I believe that putting more product on that section made it stronger than the other sections.  I will have to be careful however not to over do it.


----------



## jerseygurl (May 20, 2010)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Yeah, there's a Giant on Leesburg Pike before you get to Route 50 (Arlington Blvd) in the same shopping center as TJ Maxx.  Across the way there is a Target.  The area is called Skyline.  I thought you worked over there? lol...



Never been there, that's far out for me. I work in DC . Still need to schedule that trip to you know where


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 20, 2010)

pear said:


> Yes I love the ceramides leave-in for my rollersets! I definitely believe that the benefits are moreso in terms of increased strength versus moisture. My rollersets come out fluffy and soft BUT I have really noticed a difference in terms of strength.
> 
> I believe that I am experiencing less breakage with the rollers (I use to get a lot of roller-shaped broken hairs when I would take the rollers out). With my last rollerset I tested this out by putting a little more of the leave-in on one particular section of my hair. That section was definitely "less soft" but I didn't comb out any more hair than in the other sections so I believe that putting more product on that section made it stronger than the other sections. I will have to be careful however not to over do it.


 
Thank you for answering my question....


----------



## msbettyboop (May 21, 2010)

Girl please take a pic the next time you go to the store!!!!! :prettyplease:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> The store was full and I was afraid I'd look mad taking pictures of the hair products aisle. I'm sawwy. But I looked at the website and the products look good. Here's a link:- http://www.sther.com.br/versao2/sther_ing/lorys.asp
> 
> Pls don't stone me


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 21, 2010)

ok I want to order everything on that site!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 21, 2010)

lafani said:


> The store was full and I was afraid I'd look mad taking pictures of the hair products aisle. I'm sawwy. But I looked at the website and the products look good. Here's a link:- http://www.sther.com.br/versao2/sther_ing/lorys.asp
> 
> Pls don't stone me



Thanks for responding, and they have products with Snake Oil? Wow...


----------



## Muse (May 21, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Muse stop teasing before I pass out



Well FB I guess I was just teasing because the Brazilian store contacted me and told me that they are not planning on carrying Skala for now.  I was just gonna go up there anyway after work and try to convince them that they could make a lot of money off Skala from this board alone. Then I read Miss Bossy's post this morning and it looks like she can get all of the coveted Skala flavors and in BIG sizes for us! Still it would have been nice to be able to just walk to an actual store to get the exotic Skala. I shouldn't have expected too much from a MIDWESTERN Brazilian store. They did say "for now" so maybe that means in the future they will. I think I will go pay them a visit.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (May 21, 2010)

NEWYORK20004 said:


> Ive been looking too and cant find anything besides the g3 shampoo. Which location did you go to, ive been to two on 1960.


 
I called the one on Kirby, the one on N. Shepherd, and North Freeway...No such luck


----------



## LadyPBC (May 21, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> I sniffed my Avocado Shampoo last night. It smells like Green Apple Candy - Now and Laters or Jolly Ranchers!!
> 
> I have my Skala stashed in my closet at my office. Who hides hair products at work??


 
Um - not me but I do have them prominently and proudly displayed on my dining room table.  We can eat somewhere else right!


----------



## crvlngrhair (May 21, 2010)

All I've been able to find there was the Aloe poo and con, Ceramides poo and con-they had tons of those last weekend. I've went to the ones on Winchester and Summer, at Winchester I found Jabba con and Aloe con, Ceramides styling creme and even snagged the Aloe & Ceramides mask last weekend (1 of each). 



Poopiedo said:


> Have you been to the one in Southaven? Do they have anything left on the shelves? Because I have hit up the Winchester, Summer, and West Poplar store in Collierville.


----------



## crvlngrhair (May 21, 2010)

I'll line em up and take one when I get home this afternoon  I feel like it's a baby stash, compared to Coffee's lol



Firstborn2 said:


> Could I plz see a pic of it . There's another thread for pix


----------



## steffiejoe (May 21, 2010)

Suchmagnificance-
I found some at the Big Lots in Humble , near FM 1960 and Highway 59. Not sure how far that is for you. They had the Ceramides g3 conditioner and the leave in hair styling creams. 

They had alot of the shampoo's , but I was not interested . 

former lurker here!!


----------



## Kurlee (May 21, 2010)

why did i come in this threaD?


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 21, 2010)

The only thing I have to add....which is meaningless so feel free not to read.....

HOWEVER...if I never see another Big Lots in my life I will not be saddened.....I went to at least FIVE, 5, V, Cinq, Cinco, fünf....and out of all those 5 I only found 4 Fruit Cocktail Masque, 1 Avocado Shampoo and 1 Ceramides G3 Shampoo.....did I mention I rarely shampoo

Ok all you Skala ladies carry on please...My rant and break down moment is over....


Oh wait...P.freaking.S

Did I mention it is 90+ degrees here as well.....

Did I also mention..I would not have even thought about no Skala if I wasn't peeping in these dang threads...what was wrong with my current product routine...NOTHING


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 21, 2010)

crvlngrhair said:


> I'll line em up and take one when I get home this afternoon  I feel like it's a baby stash, compared to Coffee's lol


 
Coffee is Queen Skala around these parts. So don't worry about the size of your haul, I enjoy seeing what you ladies have found after a hard day of scavenger hunting..


----------



## Poopiedo (May 21, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Coffee is Queen Skala around these parts. So don't worry about the size of your haul, I enjoy seeing what you ladies have found after a hard day of scavenger hunting..


 

It's fun hunting for it and then coming back here to show the prize. 

I asked a Big Lots employee today if they will continue to carry the line. She said she really couldn't say. She said they have been getting a steady supply but once it's gone, there is never a guarantee that they will receive additional shipments, but so far so good.  She also noticed how sales have picked up for Skala. Hmmm I wonder why?


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 21, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> The only thing I have to add....which is meaningless so feel free not to read.....
> 
> HOWEVER...if I never see another Big Lots in my life I will not be saddened.....I went to at least FIVE, 5, V, Cinq, Cinco, fünf....and out of all those 5 I only found 4 Fruit Cocktail Masque, 1 Avocado Shampoo and 1 Ceramides G3 Shampoo.....did I mention I rarely shampoo
> 
> ...


 
Girl I know exactly how you feel, before DH found my stash I was having the same issues. You will get some soon..


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 21, 2010)

Poopiedo said:


> It's fun hunting for it and then coming back here to show the prize.
> 
> I asked a Big Lots employee today if they will continue to carry the line. She said she really couldn't say. She said they have been getting a steady supply but once it's gone, there is never a guarantee that they will receive additional shipments, but so far so good. *She also noticed how sales have picked up for Skala. Hmmm I wonder why?*


 

 but yeah..That's why I had DH stock up, I didn't want to take any chances that they wouldn't reup. I love love love this product...


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 21, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> but yeah..That's why I had DH stock up, I didn't want to take any chances that they wouldn't reup. *I love love love this product*...


 MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## choctaw (May 21, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> but yeah..That's why I had DH stock up, *I didn't want to take any chances that they wouldn't reup*. I love love love this product...



Firstborn2,

That was a smart move. The local BL has not restocked since the AV Massacre a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 21, 2010)

^^^mine has, but not with anything that i don't already have...sighhhhh


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 21, 2010)

choctaw said:


> Firstborn2,
> 
> That was a smart move. The local BL has not restocked since the AV Massacre a couple of weeks ago


 
Choc what are you taking about you were the who initiated the Skala massacre:210: and I thank you


----------



## biancaelyse (May 21, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> The only thing I have to add....which is meaningless so feel free not to read.....
> 
> HOWEVER...if I never see another Big Lots in my life I will not be saddened.....I went to at least FIVE, 5, V, Cinq, Cinco, fünf....and out of all those 5 I only found 4 Fruit Cocktail Masque, 1 Avocado Shampoo and 1 Ceramides G3 Shampoo.....did I mention I rarely shampoo
> 
> ...


 
I will gladly split what I have with you at the next Dallas meetup.  I have a lot of Skala!!


----------



## tanjola (May 21, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> ^^^mine has, but not with anything that i don't already have...sighhhhh


 
Oh Oh!! Which store restocked and what do they have?


----------



## Keshieshimmer (May 21, 2010)

This is so sad, I am back home visiting and was asking around where the Big Lots are, not to mention that anything I buy here I would have to mail it back home...sad yo. I found the jaborandi masque and conditioner at the Port Orange BL.

Sad yo sad.


----------



## Coffee (May 21, 2010)

Keshieshimmer said:


> This is so sad, I am back home visiting and was asking around where the Big Lots are, not to mention that anything I buy here I would have to mail it back home...sad yo. I found the jaborandi masque and conditioner at the Port Orange BL.
> 
> Sad yo sad.


 
Talking bout sad , I just left Biglots and brought 3 Aloe Vera masque and 2 more Jabby. Now I know I don't need anymore Skala products, but did that stop me......nooooooo, I brought some more anyway. We're both sad .


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 21, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> I will gladly split what I have with you at the next Dallas meetup.  I have a lot of Skala!!



Girl you are so sweet.....My dh found me some later today.....But if I have something you need let me know and I will bring it with me....he went a bit overboard as well...I posted a pic in the haul thread..I wanted to try it tonight...But I am too lazy to wash my hair....I am worn out from BL shopping...btw he hit up Keller


----------



## Americka (May 21, 2010)

For anyone that is interested, I did a review of the available Skala lines and attached it as a pdf document. There are several I have not found in my area yet, so when I do I'll update the review. 

Disclaimer - What I state in the review is true for MY healthy hair journey. I entitled it "Full Review," but it is actually a partial review since there are several products I am still trying to locate. 

Enjoy!


----------



## pear (May 22, 2010)

Americka said:


> For anyone that is interested, I did a review of the available Skala lines and attached it as a pdf document. There are several I have not found in my area yet, so when I do I'll update the review.
> 
> Disclaimer - What I state in the review is true for MY healthy hair journey. I entitled it "Full Review," but it is actually a partial review since there are several products I am still trying to locate.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
So you know it's serious when folks start putting together spreadsheets!  Excellent review...you have convinced me to try the Jabarondi next.


----------



## Americka (May 22, 2010)

pear said:


> So you know it's serious when folks start putting together spreadsheets!  Excellent review...you have convinced me to try the Jabarondi next.



Thank you! I just compiled all of my thoughts and mini-reviews into one post.

 I can't wait to do the same for the Kanechom!


----------



## slt54321 (May 22, 2010)

For those in Atl, GA  two BL have a Skala products 1375 Roswell Road, Marietta - (770) 578-8568	
680 Powder Springs St # 200, Marietta - (770) 422-7565


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 22, 2010)

Do they have Avocado? Not like I live in the ATL, but I need to know...lol


----------



## Americka (May 22, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Do they have Avocado? Not like I live in the ATL, but I need to know...lol



Why did I just remember an ex (who is still a good friend) lives in the Atl? I almost sent him a text asking if he lives near a B.L.!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 22, 2010)

tanjola said:


> Oh Oh!! Which store restocked and what do they have?


 Sent you a pm


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 22, 2010)

Tell him to check on the whole Avo line  I mean that's if you decide to txt him...


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 22, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Talking bout sad , I just left Biglots and brought 3 Aloe Vera masque and 2 more Jabby. Now I know I don't need anymore Skala products, but did that stop me......nooooooo, I brought some more anyway. We're both sad .


 oooh Coffee....I soooooooooo understand


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 22, 2010)

Americka, I just checked out your review, I know you are relaxed and I'm 4a/b natural but I  think your review is on point, I agree with everything you said, nice job.


----------



## Americka (May 22, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Americka, I just checked out your review, I know you are relaxed and I'm 4a/b natural but I  think your review is on point, I agree with everything you said, nice job.



Thanks! I had fun writing it and I can't wait to complete it. Maybe I can talk someone into starting a Skala thread for reviews and review requests only.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 22, 2010)

Americka said:


> Thanks! I had fun writing it and I can't wait to complete it. Maybe I can talk someone into starting a Skala thread for reviews and review requests only.


 
I think that's a great idea, why don't you start the thread? That way you could post your review in the Original Post.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 22, 2010)

you know.... i still havent tried my skala lol


----------



## choctaw (May 22, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Choc what are you taking about you were the who initiated the Skala massacre:210: and I thank you



yeah, you know me ... did a body count a few weeks later and there are NO survivors 

I'm in conditioner heaven at bargain rates and was able to share the goods. I co-washed with some aloe tonight and juiced with CFCG. Its all good


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 22, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> you know.... i still havent tried my skala lol


 
Awe I thought you tried it last night...Which one do you plan on using?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 22, 2010)

Well I made it to one BL yesterday and they only had Shea Butter conditioner, Ceramides G3 shampoo and 1 Aloe Vera shampoo. So I just picked up 3 Shea Butter conditioners, I need to find me some darn masque.


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 22, 2010)

This thread is a terrible influence!!  I have been sucked in by the Skala borg

I brought a bottle of Skala Ceramide last year but never used.  I saw the Jaborandi but didn't purchase then because I had picked up the Kanechomn Jab in Brazil.   Yet, because of this thread I have gone to 2 big lots & purchased the aloe vera, shea butter & Ceramide condish & masks.  Now I want to find the Skala Jaborandi at BL even though I still have some of the Kanechomn

 I noticed some HL challengers in here...


----------



## Muse (May 22, 2010)

Keshieshimmer said:


> This is so sad, I am back home visiting and was asking around where the Big Lots are, not to mention that anything I buy here I would have to mail it back home...sad yo. I found the *jaborandi masque *and conditioner at the Port Orange BL.
> 
> Sad yo sad.



That's a good find! I had to get mine from someone on the board. Can't find the Jab masque here.



Americka said:


> Thank you! I just compiled all of my thoughts and mini-reviews into one post.
> 
> *I can't wait to do the same for the Kanechom! *



Can't wait for that review either.



schipperchow1 said:


> This thread is a terrible influence!!  I have been sucked in by the Skala borg
> 
> I brought a bottle of Skala Ceramide last year but never used.  I saw the Jaborandi but didn't purchase then because *I had picked up the Kanechomn Jab in Brazil*.   Yet, because of this thread I have gone to 2 big lots & purchased the aloe vera, shea butter & Ceramide condish & masks.  Now I want to find the Skala Jaborandi at BL even though *I still have some of the Kanechomn*
> 
> I noticed some HL challengers in here...



Hey did you do a review of the Kanechomn? How do you like it?


----------



## SelfStyled (May 22, 2010)

Kanechom is awesome! I am finding that their ingredients are better than Skala, at least the ones that I have found in my local Brazilian markets- some of the ones on amazon have denatured alcohol, which is a no go for me.

Skala Extra Liso Masque- oh my wow!!!!!!I found one 1000g tub, and I have to have this one in my life. It seems the common denominator for the two I have tried so far( Lisos and SB)are softness and shine. This one was the best so far. I like cones, and this one had one cone, so it had better slip than the SB masque. My airdried hair is soft and shiny-which is an oxymoron for me. It smells great and has really good ingredients: castor oil,rice bran oil, rice bran extracts(ceramides right?)

I am loving Brazilian products- these will be go to's for the summer.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 22, 2010)

*Review Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

So I tried skala for the first time last night. I prepooed with lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol and washed with my sulfate free shampoo then I slathered on the keratin masque. I nearly emptied the jar to get enough for my hair. I covered with a shower cap and left it in for 20 mins then rinsed it out. My hair felt very strong afterwards. Then I DCd with the avocado masque mixed with EVCO and essential oils. My hair was soft and felt quite nice afterwards. I added skala chocolate and shea butter as a leave in, put my hair in 6 plaits and air dried overnight. I'm transitioning and blow-drying is usually quite tedious for me but today it was very easy. However, the most fantastic thing is I lost only like 20 strands of hair throughout the whole blow-drying process. I also straightened a small section for length check and it looked so nice, soft and silky. I was almost tempted to flat iron my whole head. 

*Overall verdict*:- I'm going back to the store to clear all the keratin masque on their shelves and the avocado masque too. I'm not sure which is better out of the shea butter and chocolate leave in but mixing them together was goooooooood. ​


----------



## SelfStyled (May 22, 2010)

Great review Lafani- you just made me rememember something- I lost not one hair last night when detangling- not one- that has never ever happened to me before. ever.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 22, 2010)

Self Styled & Lafani...
THANK you both for those reviews....
RETENTION ~ RETENTION ~ RETENTION!!!
Once again, SKALA has proved itself.  I think there is ONE form of SKALA that will fit everyone.  If your hair doesn't like one...try another, or mix 2 together.  I'm ALL for the mixing...just need more types to mix with!!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 22, 2010)

I found the joborandi cond yesterday but i was only 2 bottles. I will try it tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> *I am loving Brazilian products- these will be go to's for the summer.*


 
This is also my plan as well.  EXACTLY! 

I will break into my _Brazilian and Dominican Stash _in July (after my next T/U) and will use these products strictly throughout July, August & September.


----------



## krissyprissy (May 22, 2010)

I agree about the lasting softness of Skala. I have not pooed since Tuesday which is 4 days ago and my hair is still smooth and soft after using the Shea Butter and G3. My hair is usually dry by now and needs rewashing but I'm not sure if I need to wash today. Im serious ladies! My hair feels so soft and smooth and this never happens with American products.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 22, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> I agree about the lasting softness of Skala. I have not pooed since Tuesday which is 4 days ago and my hair is still smooth and soft after using the Shea Butter and G3. *My hair is usually dry by now and needs rewashing* but I'm not sure if I need to wash today. Im serious ladies! My hair feels so soft and smooth and this never happens with American products.


 You know...now that you mention it...that is true for me as well.  Usually, I will co-wash 3-4 days a week...this past week, have only done it twice.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 22, 2010)

I am def'nly trying mine tonight.....Thanks ladies for the great reviews!!! I'm super excited to try it now


----------



## KinkyGenius (May 22, 2010)

I'd like to try this product line for a cowash conditioner possibly, but have *no* idea which one to get for that purpose. This thread is sooooo long, I'm sure there's reviews in here somewhere


----------



## yodie (May 22, 2010)

There are so many Skala threads. I'm lost. Can OP post links of where people are ordering online? If not, can someone pm me or post it somewhere? Please!! I've tried a couple of BL. No luck. I'd like to pick up a shampoo and a couple of masques. If someone can find them locally and doesn't mind shipping them to me, I don't mind paying. Please let me know. I'm interested in the keratin, G3, shea, aloe masques and some sort of shampoo. 

Also, is anyone using the regular condish (G3) as a deep conditioner? 
Thanks.
Subscribing


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 22, 2010)

Yodie I have been testing the g3 conditioner as a dc for a couple of wks and so far so good. One thing I noticed is that I have to use a moisture poo first to get that really soft feel but my hair is stronger since using g3. The only masque I have is fruit cocktail and it did nothing for my hair. There is a thread in the product sale section where some members are selling some skala or swapping.


----------



## sky_blu (May 22, 2010)

Guess I'll be heading off to my local BL to try this stuff out. Hopefully they have it in stock. I haven't been in Big Lots in at least 5 years but this will give more reason to go.


----------



## Muse (May 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is also my plan as well.  EXACTLY!
> 
> I will break into my _Brazilian and Dominican Stash _in July (after my next T/U) and will use these products strictly throughout July, August & September.



Why are you two only using them for the summer? Why not year round? Just curious.



krissyprissy said:


> I agree about the lasting softness of Skala. I have not pooed since Tuesday which is 4 days ago and my hair is still smooth and soft after using the Shea Butter and G3. My hair is usually dry by now and needs rewashing but I'm not sure if I need to wash today. Im serious ladies! *My hair feels so soft and smooth and this never happens with American products.*



I know!!!! If I cowash with our cons over here I just get a head full of cones and minimal moisture. Using these American cons had me thinking I couldn't cowash. WRONG! I was using HE LTR con for cowashes before finding Skala and that stuff had my hair feeling COATED- like I had a raincoat on my head. I just kept using it because I figured that was the best it was gonna get. I would wet my hair and it wouldn't even feel like hair it was so coated ( and yes I shampoo weekly). Well with Skala I step in the shower and wet my hair after days with no shampoo and it feels like HAIR still. Stronger, silkier hair! Sometimes my hair feels so good from the cowash the day before that I don't feel like I need to put anymore con in my hair but I always do.


----------



## Muse (May 22, 2010)

yodie said:


> There are so many Skala threads. I'm lost. Can OP post links of where people are ordering online? If not, can someone pm me or post it somewhere? Please!! I've tried a couple of BL. No luck. I'd like to pick up a shampoo and a couple of masques. If someone can find them locally and doesn't mind shipping them to me, I don't mind paying. Please let me know. I'm interested in the keratin, G3, shea, aloe masques and some sort of shampoo.
> 
> Also, is anyone using the regular condish (G3) as a deep conditioner?
> Thanks.
> Subscribing



Yup check out the "Skala Swap" thread in the exchange forum. You'll find a lot there. I'm sure people will sell to you outright if you don't have anything to swap. Just PM them.



mzsophisticated26 said:


> Yodie I have been testing the g3 conditioner as a dc for a couple of wks and so far so good. One thing I noticed is that I have to use a moisture poo first to get that really soft feel but my hair is stronger since using g3. *The only masque I have is fruit cocktail and it did nothing for my hair.* There is a thread in the product sale section where some members are selling some skala or swapping.



FC doesn't work too well for many of us. I never suggest 1st time Skala users use this one first because it's just ok and then people may think the other products are like that and they are so not. I'm guessing because the FC is for "all hair types" they aren't gonna make it too heavy to cater to the oilier hair types that want to use it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 22, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Awe I thought you tried it last night...Which one do you plan on using?



i have the 3g masque in my head right now.  i'm under the dryer.  in about 20 min i'm gonna wash my hurr and see what all the hoopla is about


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 22, 2010)

sky_blu said:


> Guess I'll be heading off to my local BL to try this stuff out. Hopefully they have it in stock. I haven't been in Big Lots in at least 5 years but this will give more reason to go.



Well look out.....I had so much stuff in my cart that had nothing to do with Hair Products...BL has really stepped up their game since I last visited them...It will be a regular stop for me from now on...I've been missing some great  bargains .. Just when I thought Walmart couldn't be beat!


----------



## LushLox (May 22, 2010)

I saw some of the Avocado conditioner and leave in, but I didn't buy it. It smells beautiful, but I'm still hankering over the mask, will try and get to that shop on Monday...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 22, 2010)

I haven't read through this entire thread so I apologize if this has been brought up but while ya'll are doing your hauls, are yall checking the dates on the back? I looked at mine after another member brought it up and I see mine expires August of this year. Guess I should get to using it. I wish all products had the date it was manufactured and the date it expires like Skala. Just a heads up in case ya'll havent looked at the dates.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 22, 2010)

^^you absolutely read my mind.

ETA:mine expire 02/2011 and I probably won't even use my 5 jars up by then.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (May 22, 2010)

What's so special about these products?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 22, 2010)

so.... i used my skala yall.... and i must say







bum-bum-BUUUUUMMMMMMMM!!!!










i'm not impressed lol the masque i guess was so-so. i mean for $1 i guess it could have sucked fat monkey balls, but it didnt so i plan to reuse it til done.  i did mix it with evco.  it was way thinner than i expected. by the way i used the aloe vera one.

then i washed my hair with my normal poo and then went to use the cond (shea butter) AND OMG THIS SUCKED FAT HAIR MONKEY BALLS!!!! what's going on yall?!?!?  the cond was thin and runny compared to what i'm used to using and it didnt have a fond smell to it (not nasty, just not yummy). AND THERE WAS ZERO SLIP!!! i almost started to cry because i lost so much freakin hair!!!  i havent lost that much hair since my relaxed days yall, i almost panicked.  when i 1st started to have problems i should have rinsed this stuff out and started over with my usual cond.  mind you, i finger comb yall and it was a disaster!!!.

once i got out and towel dried, sprayed on my home made juice and then finished detangling since i didnt do that good of a job in the shower since i was losing so much hair.  i then used the cond as a leave in.  i'm letting my hair air dry and i'm hoping that i will be able to at least use this stuff as a leave in cause i will never use it in my wash routine again.  if i can at least use it as a leave in then i can get my $1 worth lmao.  

if once my hair air dries, it feels like boo-boo, i'm starting over with my usual stuff and donating my stash to my cousin.



this is a bandwagon i should have let pass me lmao but for $1 i couldnt resist!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 22, 2010)

OMG MoMo I'm scared to try mine now!!! I need all the slip I can get with my new growth!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 22, 2010)

mind you i only tried the shea butter one so far.  BUT I USED A LOT! i swear i went through almost half the bottle or close to it.  no matter how much i piled on i didnt get any more slip.  it was like every time i ran my fingers through my hair it knotted up even more.  it was horrible.  i dunno. goes to show what works for some doesnt work for everyone!!!!


----------



## Victorian (May 22, 2010)

Well...that was a whole lot of bus-riding to come home with no Skala 
I can't believe I was that deep into Hermosa and couldn't score some Brazilian conditioner.  There were some suspicious-looking empty spots on the shelf, though...

I was going to call ahead, but decided I wanted to go to BL anyway since I never go there.  Plus it's beautiful outside and it would be a nice adventure.  So no Skala, but I didn't come home empty-handed:  I got some of the Freeman Sea Kelp moisture conditioner, some aspirin, 2 boxes of Knott's Berry Farm shortbread cookies (I LOOOOOVE these cookies! I was so excited when I saw them for $1.80 a box.  I got one apricot and one boysenberry), and a $3 DVD:  Jane Austen's Persuasion (The BBC movie with Amanda Root, for those who know and love BBC adaptations ). 

I've called one latin grocery to see if they had any Skala, but they didn't.  I know with all these little latin stores, SOMEBODY in Chicago has got to have some Skala.  I'm on the hunt...


----------



## Muse (May 22, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so.... i used my skala yall.... and i must say
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I'm really sorry to hear this! All of Skala cons give great slip for me. I thought you were gonna say you had a problem with the moisture or softness but I thought for sure you'd get the slip. Oh well like the old LHCF cliche goes: everything ain't for everyone.


----------



## Muse (May 22, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> OMG MoMo I'm scared to try mine now!!! I need all the slip I can get with my new growth!



This is the first time I've heard anybody have this reaction, they at least get the slip. Maybe you could try a test section in the back of your hair to see if it gives the slip you need. The G3 line gives the best slip.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 22, 2010)

Muse said:


> This is the first time I've heard anybody have this reaction, they at least get the slip. Maybe you could try a test section in the back of your hair to see if it gives the slip you need. The G3 line gives the best slip.



i still have to try the g3.  i held off on using it thinking the shea would be the bomb diggity lol.  i wont use the shea again but i will give the 3g a shot. i'm still waiting for my hair to dry to see if it would be fine as a leave in.


----------



## Minty (May 22, 2010)

Girls give me a pass - cause you know I love the search button - where can I buy Skala in NYC? or the cheapest online source.


----------



## Minty (May 22, 2010)

Muse said:


> Why are you two only using them for the summer? Why not year round? Just curious.
> 
> Muse, IDare-- is switching in the summer because her stash is on swole!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Why are you two only using them for the summer? Why not year round? Just curious*.


 
No Reason really Muse.  Just my little quirky system.  

Since I'll be Freshly Relaxed and it will be hot, hot, hot (I decided to try them then).  

Maybe because they're from Tropical Climates (Brazil & DR)....Dunno.  Just what I decided to do.

Will pull the 'other' stuff out in the Fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> *Muse, IDare-- is switching in the summer because her stash is on swole!*


 
You Know You Wrong ...... But You Right


----------



## gimbap (May 22, 2010)

G3 conditioner is one of the best cowash conditioners I've ever used, but the leave-in is ehhhhh.  Left my hair looking dull.  The aloe vera leave-in is grrrrrrreat!  I can't stop touching my hair.  It's fully dry, but feels moist.  This is the only bottle of AV leave-in I've been able to find though.  G3 leave-in is everywhere


----------



## Americka (May 22, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Girls give me a pass - cause you know I love the search button - where can I buy Skala in NYC? or the cheapest online source.



If you are located near a Duane Reade, PathMark, Stop&Shop, Kerr Drug, Hannaford Supermarket or Sweetbay Supermarket, you should be able to find these products there. Hopefully other ladies from NYC will chime in and tell you of local BSSs that carry Skala. 

If you are looking to purchase online, your best bet is the Skala Beauty website. Amazon and Ebay also carry the product, but at a much higher cost. Also, check the exchange forum. HTH!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 22, 2010)

there was no leave in's at all at my big lots.  i'm still waiting for my hair to dry to see if the shea cond is going to work as a leave in or not.


----------



## Muse (May 22, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Girls give me a pass - cause you know I love the search button - where can I buy Skala in NYC? or the cheapest online source.



Depending on what part of NY you're in you may be able to find them in Brazilian shops. They usually carry the flavors we can't readily get here in the US stores.



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i still have to try the g3.  i held off on using it thinking the shea would be the bomb diggity lol.  i wont use the shea again but i will give the 3g a shot. i'm still waiting for my hair to dry to see if it would be fine as a leave in.



You may have better luck with G3. Personally SB is not my favorite . For me it goes: G3, Aloe, Jaborandi then SB. I did hear the SB leave in was the bomb but although I didn't have a reaction to the SB con like you did I just didn't find it to be very moisturizing. I've tried each line several times now.


----------



## drappedup (May 22, 2010)

gimbap said:


> G3 conditioner is one of the best cowash conditioners I've ever used, but the leave-in is ehhhhh.  Left my hair looking dull.  The aloe vera leave-in is grrrrrrreat!  I can't stop touching my hair.  It's fully dry, but feels moist.  This is the only bottle of AV leave-in I've been able to find though.  G3 leave-in is everywhere



Totally agree. I have been using the G3 conditioner as my cowash conditioner since I bought it, and OMG.....JUST AMAZING.



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I haven't read through this entire thread so I apologize if this has been brought up but while ya'll are doing your hauls, are yall checking the dates on the back? I looked at mine after another member brought it up and I see mine expires August of this year. Guess I should get to using it. I wish all products had the date it was manufactured and the date it expires like Skala. Just a heads up in case ya'll havent looked at the dates.



Yeah, I've been trying to pay attention to the expiration dates......I think the first few I bought I didn't check, though. The majority of mine expire in 2011.....I think I will use them up by then....or close to it.


----------



## drappedup (May 22, 2010)

....also, I haven't tried anything but the G3 conditioner so far. I'm waiting till tomorrow until I try a masque.....probably the aloe vera and then I will see how the aloe vera conditioner works for me for a week (unless it's awful then I'll not bother keeping it as my cowash conditioner this upcoming week). I figure I am going to try each one of the conditioners for the week, on the days I cowash......just to get a real good feel for them. Today is actually a week since I first used the G3 condish and maaaan.....soooo in love. Luckily the G3 is the majority of skala conditioner I have, because I am IN LOVE. :heart2:


----------



## Muse (May 22, 2010)

gimbap said:


> *G3 conditioner is one of the best cowash conditioners* I've ever used, but the leave-in is ehhhhh.  Left my hair looking dull.  The aloe vera leave-in is grrrrrrreat!  I can't stop touching my hair.  It's fully dry, but feels moist.  This is the only bottle of AV leave-in I've been able to find though.  G3 leave-in is everywhere



ITA with the bolded. For me it's the other way around though I like the G3 leave in better. Perhaps that's because I layer it on top of another heavier cream leave in. I think it says on the bottle that it seals the cuticle so maybe that's why your hair feels coated.


----------



## Muse (May 22, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I haven't read through this entire thread so I apologize if this has been brought up but while ya'll are doing your hauls, are yall checking the dates on the back? I looked at mine after another member brought it up and I see mine expires August of this year. Guess I should get to using it. I wish all products had the date it was manufactured and the date it expires like Skala. Just a heads up in case ya'll havent looked at the dates.



Thanks for the heads up. I just checked my bottles and while most of them say 2011 I have about 10 products I'll need to chuck! All of them Shea Butter and 2 AV cons. It's funny that the SB turned out to be my least favorite and now I wonder if it's because it's expired. Not by much (3/2010) but I still wonder if it makes a difference. All the SB masques and cons have to go . I can't take them back because it took me a good 45 minutes to go to the BL that I found them in and I don't have the receipt. I'm not use to having a date on my hair products so I didn't think to check. Oh well at least it wasn't my favorite line that was expired. Check those dates. MzMoMo what's the expiration date on the SB con you used?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 22, 2010)

Muse said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I just checked my bottles and while most of them say 2011 I have about 10 products I'll need to chuck! All of them Shea Butter and 2 AV cons. It's funny that the SB turned out to be my least favorite and now I wonder if it's because it's expired. Not by much (3/2010) but I still wonder if it makes a difference. All the SB masques and cons have to go . I can't take them back because it took me a good 45 minutes to go to the BL that I found them in and I don't have the receipt. I'm not use to having a date on my hair products so I didn't think to check. Oh well at least it wasn't my favorite line that was expired. Check those dates. MzMoMo what's the expiration date on the SB con you used?



lmfao AUGUST 

some old a$$ cond if it expires that soon.  maybe that was the issue

i will say that as a leave in its not half bad.  my hair is almost fully dry (middle still needs some drying).  but the hair that is dry has good curl definition and isnt crunchy or dried out.  its not the softest a leave in has left my hair.  but its good enough to atleast use up right quick lol


----------



## SelfStyled (May 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> No Reason really Muse. Just my little quirky system.
> 
> Since I'll be Freshly Relaxed and it will be hot, hot, hot (I decided to try them then).
> 
> ...


 
Muse- Exactly my thoughts too- I find the masques to be so emollient that they seem perfect for the summer time.  But I will be defintely using them all year.

Has anyone made any Skala cocktails? Either mixing two together or mixing another DC in with the Skala? If so what where your results?

I hit the motherload today at a Brazilian marketin Worcester on Chandler st.- I scored Extra Lisos, SOS emergency, Jaborandi, Chocolate, Gloss, Keratin and Lissative and Grape, Goat Mil and Gloss Kanechom. I will post pictures in the Skala pic thread.


----------



## Americka (May 22, 2010)

gimbap said:


> G3 conditioner is one of the best cowash conditioners I've ever used, but the leave-in is ehhhhh.  Left my hair looking dull.  The aloe vera leave-in is grrrrrrreat!  I can't stop touching my hair.  It's fully dry, but feels moist.  This is the only bottle of AV leave-in I've been able to find though.  G3 leave-in is everywhere



The G3 leaves my hair feeling slightly coated. For me, it makes a better leave in than any other non-Skala product, but I prefer the SB and the AV.


----------



## Muse (May 22, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Muse- Exactly my thoughts too- I find the masques to be so emollient that they seem perfect for the summer time.  But I will be defintely using them all year.
> 
> Has anyone made any Skala cocktails? Either mixing two together or mixing another DC in with the Skala? If so what where your results?
> 
> I hit the motherload today at a Brazilian marketin Worcester on Chandler st.- I scored Extra Lisos, SOS emergency, Jaborandi, Chocolate, Gloss, Keratin and Lissative and Grape, Goat Mil and Gloss Kanechom. I will post pictures in the Skala pic thread.



SS, you've got it made where you are. I wanna be there!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 22, 2010)

*OMG!!! Why did I click onto this page?!?!   Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! *

Skala Brown Plus conditioner





Skala Extra Smooth condish




Skala Plus Gloss condish




Skala Hydro-Nourishing condish




Skala Liss Active condish




Skala Loire Shine condish




Skala Black Plus condish




Skala Intense Bright Red condish




Skala Mini Avocado Cream Treatment




Skala Cream of tha Crystal Bath Treatment




Skala Brown Cream Treatment, maximum brightness




Skala Cream Cocktail Treatment,anti-breaking




Skala Cream Cocktail Treatment,strengthener




Skala Double Cream Treatment




Skala Gold Advanced Cream Treatment




Skala Hydro-Nutrient Cream Treatment







Skala HyperLumi Cream Treatment




Skala Kids Cream Treatment




Skala Lama Black Cream Treatment







Skala Goat Milk Cream Treatment




Skala Loire Maximum Brightness Cream Treatment







Skala Clay Mask Cream Treatment




Skala Black Luster Intense Cream Treatment







Skala Sundaes Cream Treatment




Skala Ceramic Sundaes Cream treatment




Skala Intense Bright Red Cream Treatment







Skala Maximo Brown Gloss Stylin cream




Skala Cocktail Anti-Break Stylin cream




Skala Fruit Cocktail Stylin Cream




Skala Cocktail Strengthener  Styling Cream




Skala Hydro Nutrient Styling Cream




Skala Black Luster Maximo Styling Cream




Skala Maximo Bright Red Styling Cream




Skala Deoderants













Skala Lotion




Skala Anti-Waste Shampoo





 
*Enter, If YOU DARE!!!!!!!!!*
http://www.tudonlineprodutos.com/in...lo&busca=skala&autor=&titulo=&espec=&editora=


----------



## Angelicus (May 22, 2010)

I watch A&E Hoarders to prevent becoming an addict like you guys. I am content with my 1 Shea Butter Conditioner. Hee hee!


----------



## Americka (May 22, 2010)

^^^^^^ English Version via Google Translate:


----------



## choctaw (May 22, 2010)

Chelz said:


> *OMG!!! Why did I click onto this page?!?!   Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!
> 
> Enter, If YOU DARE!!!!!!!!!*
> http://www.tudonlineprodutos.com/in...lo&busca=skala&autor=&titulo=&espec=&editora=



JuiceMobstaChelz,

you just aint right 
I can hear the echo of bodies hitting the floor all through Skaladom ... bad bad JuiceMobsta


----------



## krissyprissy (May 22, 2010)

Skala Anti-Waste Shampoo





I wonder what is the purpose of Anti-Waste!

ETA: Nevermind I think this is clarifing shampoo.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 22, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so.... i used my skala yall.... and i must say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SOOOOOOOOOOO sorry the SB did not work for you  Really sad cuz isn't that the one that says for moisturizing!?!?!?  Am more sad to hear about the hair loss! Here's to hoping your hair loves the C3.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 22, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOO sorry the SB did not work for you  Really sad cuz isn't that the one that says for moisturizing!?!?!?  Am more sad to hear about the hair loss! Here's to hoping your hair loves the C3.



i know right!!!!

this time around of the g3 does the same i'm not detangling.  just gonna rinse it out and put my old stuff in it


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 22, 2010)

krissyprissy said:


> Skala Anti-Waste Shampoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup it is...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 22, 2010)

choctaw said:


> JuiceMobstaChelz,
> 
> you just aint right
> I can hear the echo of bodies hitting the floor all through Skaladom ... bad bag JuiceMobsta



Lol, my bad, I almost had a heart attack while trying to post it...


----------



## Victorian (May 22, 2010)

I've been on that TudOnLine site several times during my Skala internet searching...it is glorious to behold.  I actually emailed them earlier today to see if they would ship to the U.S.   It's a long shot, but we'll see what they say...

I also emailed this place: https://www.brazilianshop.com/
to see if they would get anything other than chocolate and banho de cristal (which they do have now for those who are desperate  $10 for the big tubs)


----------



## choctaw (May 22, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> then i washed my hair with my normal poo and then went to use the cond (shea butter) AND OMG THIS SUCKED FAT HAIR MONKEY BALLS!!!! what's going on yall?!?!?  the cond was thin and runny compared to what i'm used to using and it didnt have a fond smell to it (not nasty, just not yummy). AND THERE WAS ZERO SLIP!!! i almost started to cry because i lost so much freakin hair!!!  i havent lost that much hair since my relaxed days yall, i almost panicked.  when i 1st started to have problems i should have rinsed this stuff out and started over with my usual cond.  mind you, i finger comb yall and it was a disaster!!!.
> 
> once i got out and towel dried, sprayed on my home made juice and then finished detangling since i didnt do that good of a job in the shower since i was losing so much hair.




Mz.MoMo ... I believe you accidentally let Sho Nuff out of the bottle instead of Shea Butta. Since you did resort to the juice in your hour of need, our champion Detangler FirstBizzleSizzle is en route to your location to perform a Sho Nuff intervention. Hold on, Mz.MoMo ... the Juicers got yo' back, gurl!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 22, 2010)

choctaw said:


> Mz.MoMo ... I believe you accidentally let Sho Nuff out of the bottle instead of Shea Butta. Since you did resort to the juice in your hour of need, our champion Detangler FirstBizzleSizzle is en route to your location to perform a Sho Nuff intervention. Hold on, Mz.MoMo ... the Juicers got yo' back, gurl!



lmfao  i'm so confused!!! but this made me laugh like i dunno what!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 22, 2010)

BlackCardinal said:


> I've been on that TudOnLine site several times during my Skala internet searching...it is glorious to behold.  I actually emailed them earlier today to see if they would ship to the U.S.   It's a long shot, but we'll see what they say...
> 
> I also emailed this place: https://www.brazilianshop.com/
> to see if they would get anything other than chocolate and banho de cristal (which they do have now for those who are desperate  $10 for the big tubs)



Ya know Im thinking they only serve the people of Rio de Janeiro...


----------



## MsKibibi (May 22, 2010)

where can I find the ingredients?  I tried the search feature but to no avail.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 22, 2010)

I was so upset that I had mostly G3 stuff after seeing all the Jablahblahs, avocado, chocolates etc....But I used the G3 Conditioner this morning followed by the G3 Leave In and my hair is so friggin soft I can't stand it!!! It feels so moisturized too..not dry and frizzy at all ... I did add a little CoCasta Oil to seal...as I always do...but my curls are well defined and lovely...I am so happy I have a lot of the G3 now and I am no longer jealous of all you other Skala Hoarders ....If the others are better than this I would be an addict so I better just chill with the G3's and keep it moving.....Can't wait to see how my hair feels in the morning...Because I truly sleep in the Nude..meaning I wear no scarf, bonnet, twists, etc to bed....so My hair products have to be able to withstand my nightly abuse...I do however sleep on a satin pillow case.


----------



## Shaley (May 22, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> I was so upset that I had mostly G3 stuff after seeing all the Jablahblahs, avocado, chocolates etc....But I used the G3 Conditioner this morning followed by the G3 Leave In and my hair is so friggin soft I can't stand it!!! It feels so moisturized too..not dry and frizzy at all ... I did add a little CoCasta Oil to seal...as I always do...but my curls are well defined and lovely...I am so happy I have a lot of the G3 now and I am no longer jealous of all you other Skala Hoarders ....If the otters are better than this I would be an addict so I better just chill with the G3's and keep it moving.....Can't wait to see how my hair feels in the morning...Because I truly sleep in the Nude..meaning I wear no scarf, bonnet, twists, etc to bed....so My hair products have to be able to withstand my nightly abuse...I do however sleep on a satin pillow case.



I had a similar experience. I only have the shea butter & ceraminds g3 masques and leave INS and I find that the ceramides g3 works a lot better on my hair. I deep conditioned with the masque and used the leave in sealed with oil and air dried. My hair is so soft with hardly any hair in the comb. I'm pleased thus far...


----------



## dancinstallion (May 22, 2010)

NEWYORK20004 said:


> anybody in houston, texas find a big lots with more than just the g3 shampoo. Ive been to two already, and found nothing.


 

Nope nothing in houston. I drove to 6 big lots and only found 3 conditioners total. One conditioner was left at 3 stores and the rest was g3 shampoo.


----------



## Poopiedo (May 22, 2010)

I used the Jaborandi shampoo last night and I love it. Seems like the shampoo has slip. Then I applied Aphogee 2 min and I followed with the Jaborandi conditioner. I sat under the steamer for an hour.  Loved it!! I used the G3 leave in, Aphogee green tea, Chi Silk Infusion, and Keracare setting lotion. When I removed the rollers, my hair was shiny as if I had sprayed it with oil sheen. My hair is so soft and bouncy.  I think it's a tie for the #1spot. I like the G3 and Jaborandi conditioners equally.

I also like the conditioners for cowashing.  It foams up like a lather so it feels like you are using a sulfate free shampoo.


----------



## MISSBOSSY (May 22, 2010)

BlackCardinal said:


> I also emailed this place: https://www.brazilianshop.com/
> to see if they would get anything other than chocolate and banho de cristal (which they do have now for those who are desperate  $10 for the big tubs)


 

This place is 20 minutes from me. I just went by there today and got an order of choco and avo coming next month. 

They have (had ) everything though in the store. you can hit me up for the extra gloss, jabba, cristal and lisos 


I also found another place that said they can get the chocolate and they are looking into the others


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 23, 2010)

MISSBOSSY said:


> This place is 20 minutes from me. I just went by there today and got an order of choco and avo coming next month.
> 
> They have (had ) everything though in the store. you can hit me up for the extra gloss, jabba, cristal and lisos
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I'll be hitting this up next weekend, found out they are not to far from me either.


----------



## yodie (May 23, 2010)

I was just on Venice Blvd in Culver City yesterday. Wow! Thanks. I'll definitely be getting some product from this spot now.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 23, 2010)

Fab_Nikki said:


> Ladies I was thisclose to attempting to order from Pak...THISCLOSE....
> 
> UNTIL
> 
> ...



^^ I'd like to try the CHOCOLATE too. Please PM me if you're able to secure some!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 23, 2010)

MISSBOSSY said:


> This place is 20 minutes from me. I just went by there today and got an order of* choco and avo coming next month.*
> 
> They have (had ) everything though in the store. you can hit me up for the extra gloss, jabba, cristal and lisos
> 
> ...



^^^ OK Miss Bossy - if you get your hands on some CHOCOLATE, don't even ask if I want it - just ship me some - _please_!


----------



## bluevalentine (May 23, 2010)

i finally got a few of the masques from a big lots in my neighboring town, gonna try the ceramides one this evening. and if i'm not mistaken, they sell these at the bss up the skreet, if so its ON. the bottles posted up on here look mighty familiar and i cant wait to find out if its the same thing....fingers crossed!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 23, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Muse- Exactly my thoughts too- I find the masques to be so emollient that they seem perfect for the summer time. But I will be defintely using them all year.
> 
> Has anyone made any Skala cocktails? *Either mixing two together* or mixing another DC in with the Skala? If so what where your results?
> 
> I hit the motherload today at a Brazilian marketin Worcester on Chandler st.- I scored Extra Lisos, SOS emergency, Jaborandi, Chocolate, Gloss, Keratin and Lissative and Grape, Goat Mil and Gloss Kanechom. I will post pictures in the Skala pic thread.


 I've mixed the Aloe and C3 togther, the condishes..and really loved it.  I got the idea from that original website Americka showed earlier in this thread.  I loved it..and have taken one of my empty C3 bottles and mixed it with 1/2 of C3 and 1/2 of Aloe and shook it up..and that is what I've been leaving in my hair, the Aloe already makes my hair soft, and the C3 ...welll...we all know how that works....there is something about them combined, that REEEALLY works!  Slippage, for sure..and someone remarked earlier that when you rinse them out after having the condishes in all day, the hair FEELS/SEEMS longer...I've found that to be true to...Dunno why that is tho...
Seriously...I love it...more importantly so does my hair.  Thinkin' to try the Aloe with the SB next since I have 1/2 bottle of Aloe just sitting there. 
HTH


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 23, 2010)

Chelz said:


> *OMG!!! Why did I click onto this page?!?!   Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! *
> 
> Skala Brown Plus conditioner
> 
> ...


 CHELZ!!!!
I jusssss canNOT believe you did that to us!?!?!?!?
ermmm BUT THANK YOU


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 23, 2010)

SOOOOO Avocado Shampoo and Condish review....
Used the Avocado shampoo this morning to rid my hair of the Mizani I'd put in the other day.  The shampooo with one wash did clean my hair, but noticed that under the water my hair felt dry...not bone dry..but dry...mmmm not soft and/or silky....and was kickin' myself for even using it.  Wasn't sure if it's because I washed my hair twice in one week or not...ANYWHOOOOOO
Got out of the shower and was running my fingers thru the hair to detangle and loved it...decided to be bold and comb the tangles out...and the comb went thru like soft butter.  I was like WTF!?!?!? NO PRODUCT...just water on my hair...and the comb went thru like I had slathered on condish...WHOOOA, LOVED THAT.  My hair is relaxed (last relaxer 3/30/10) and do have NG, maybe about an inch or so. But seriously, I was surprised.  Put in the Avocado condish...and oooh ME...LOVE IT....*L O V E  IT*!!! You all know that Aloe has been my fav...but HAVE MERCY, the Avocado is the SHIZNIK!!!
5 hours later, my hair is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO soft....satiny soft you know. I NEED THAT FREAKIN AVOCADO MASQUE!!! oooh MAN...HOOKED ON SKALA!!! Yes, I am...and do NOT..repeat *DO NOT WANT TO BE REFORMED*!!!


----------



## Americka (May 23, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> SOOOOO Avocado Shampoo and Condish review....
> Used the Avocado shampoo this morning to rid my hair of the Mizani I'd put in the other day.  The shampooo with one wash did clean my hair, but noticed that under the water my hair felt dry...not bone dry..but dry...mmmm not soft and/or silky....and was kickin' myself for even using it.  Wasn't sure if it's because I washed my hair twice in one week or not...ANYWHOOOOOO
> Got out of the shower and was running my fingers thru the hair to detangle and loved it...decided to be bold and comb the tangles out...and the comb went thru like soft butter.  I was like WTF!?!?!? NO PRODUCT...just water on my hair...and the comb went thru like I had slathered on condish...WHOOOA, LOVED THAT.  My hair is relaxed (last relaxer 3/30/10) and do have NG, maybe about an inch or so. But seriously, I was surprised.  Put in the Avocado condish...and oooh ME...LOVE IT....*L O V E  IT*!!! You all know that Aloe has been my fav...but HAVE MERCY, the Avocado is the SHIZNIK!!!
> 5 hours later, my hair is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO soft....satiny soft you know. I NEED THAT FREAKIN AVOCADO MASQUE!!! oooh MAN...HOOKED ON SKALA!!! Yes, I am...and do NOT..repeat *DO NOT WANT TO BE REFORMED*!!!



Awesome review, L.A.C.! I have the same experience with the Shea Butter shampoo. It's like - how can a shampoo have the nerve to give that kind of slippage? Amazing! 

Disclaimer - Not everyone who uses Skala will have this experience.


----------



## Muse (May 23, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> SOOOOO Avocado Shampoo and Condish review....
> Used the Avocado shampoo this morning to rid my hair of the Mizani I'd put in the other day.  The shampooo with one wash did clean my hair, but noticed that under the water my hair felt dry...not bone dry..but dry...mmmm not soft and/or silky....and was kickin' myself for even using it.  Wasn't sure if it's because I washed my hair twice in one week or not...ANYWHOOOOOO
> Got out of the shower and was running my fingers thru the hair to detangle and loved it...decided to be bold and comb the tangles out...and the comb went thru like soft butter.  I was like WTF!?!?!? NO PRODUCT...just water on my hair...and the comb went thru like I had slathered on condish...WHOOOA, LOVED THAT.  My hair is relaxed (last relaxer 3/30/10) and do have NG, maybe about an inch or so. But seriously, I was surprised.  Put in the Avocado condish...and oooh ME...LOVE IT....*L O V E  IT*!!! You all know that Aloe has been my fav...but HAVE MERCY, the Avocado is the SHIZNIK!!!
> 5 hours later, my hair is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO soft....satiny soft you know. I NEED THAT FREAKIN AVOCADO MASQUE!!! oooh MAN...HOOKED ON SKALA!!! Yes, I am...and do NOT..repeat *DO NOT WANT TO BE REFORMED*!!!



LAC you are absolutely right! I finally used my avocado con today and that stuff is . It smells soooo good! Even better when in the hair than sniffing it from the bottle. I was actually kinda sad when I had to use the Aloe masque because I knew it would cover the wonderful avocado smell. Based on how this conditioner performed I can only imagine how the masque is! I just may order the leave in from the Skala site. I'm on the waiting list for Miss Bossy to pick me up one of the BIG avocado masques. You should have her get one for you too when they come in if you already haven't.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (May 23, 2010)

I tried the Jaborandi conditioner and masque after my K-pak treatment. Didn't like it but I will try it next week when I don't do a protein treatment. I wasn't sure if Jaborandi was a protein or moisture one. However I didn't see the shine that it promised.

I am transitioning to natural, probably have 4b hair.


----------



## drappedup (May 23, 2010)

Sooo tonight I'm going to try one of the masque's for the 1st time......which one should I try first?!

Aloe Vera? Fruit Cocktail? Shea Butter?

I was thinking the Aloe.....


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 23, 2010)

^ I just did the Aloe Vera masque...I left it on for about 2 hours while I cleaned...Ok while I pretended to clean....It appears super soft and my hair felt good after I rinsed...I will update tomorrow on the final results after I air dry and sleep on it


----------



## bimtheduck (May 23, 2010)

I just picked up a bottle from BigLots but they only had a few bottles of one kind. Oh well.


----------



## pear (May 23, 2010)

Keshieshimmer said:


> I tried the Jaborandi conditioner and masque after my K-pak treatment. Didn't like it but I will try it next week when I don't do a protein treatment. I wasn't sure if Jaborandi was a protein or moisture one. However I didn't see the shine that it promised.
> 
> I am transitioning to natural, probably have 4b hair.


 

I tried the Jaborandi conditioner yesterday and my hair was like .  I thought my hair would love it because of all of the good ingredients but my hair was feelin' no parts of it.  I LOVED the aloe vera masque  I used last weekend.  Maybe the masque really are that much better than the regular conditioner or maybe there are just certain ones that my hair is going to like a lot better than others.  I hope that my hair likes the G3 conditioner because I have several bottles of that one.


----------



## Solitude (May 23, 2010)

I'm kinda surprised at myself for jumping on this bandwagon, but at $1, what the heck, why not? 

I bought a Jambordi shampoo and conditioner. They smelled bad to me, so I almost didn't buy them. I bought the G3 shampoo - they only had the shampoo, not the conditioner. Who knows when I will even try the products since I have so much stuff I really like....


----------



## *Frisky* (May 23, 2010)

pear said:


> I tried the Jaborandi conditioner yesterday and my hair was like . I thought my hair would love it because of all of the good ingredients but my hair was feelin' no parts of it. I LOVED the aloe vera masque  I used last weekend. Maybe the masque really are that much better than the regular conditioner or maybe there are just certain ones that my hair is going to like a lot better than others. I hope that my hair likes the G3 conditioner because I have several bottles of that one.


 

I JUST finished using the Jaborandi conditioner and I can't say that I hate it but it does not provide as much slip as the G3. My hair did feel strong after I used it. These are the only 2 I have tried. I followed up with a DC with one of the Kanechom conditioners so it's all good.


----------



## Victorian (May 23, 2010)

Today I used the regular ceramide conditioner.  (I pre-pooed w/Jabba and pooed with ceramide).  I also tried using a bit more of the ceramide leave-in than I did last week, and used my Giovanni serum before flat ironing.  My hair feels soooo lovely.  It's cashmere soft and moveable and smooth all the way to the ends.  It's like doll hair. 
I don't know -- I'm interested in the other "flavors" but the ones I want most are all the hard-to-get Brazilian only ones.  Part of me wants to just stockpile Ceramides G3 and call it a day, though I do kinda want the Avocado...

I almost never jump on bandwagons...glad I caught this one


----------



## pear (May 23, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> I JUST finished using the Jaborandi conditioner and I can't say that I hate it but it does not provide as much slip as the G3. My hair did feel strong after I used it. These are the only 2 I have tried. I followed up with a DC with one of the Kanechom conditioners so it's all good.


 
I will give it another try once I get my relaxer.  In the days leading up to my relaxer my hair behaves very badly  BUT I am a bit disappointed because I was really hoping that the Jaborandi would work as well as the aloe vera did for me.  I will say that I haven't experienced a lot of breakage in the past few days so maybe for me the Jaborandi will have to be strictly for strength and not for moisture.

OK Frisky, spill the beans on the Kanechmon.  Which ones do you have?  Did you purchase it locally?


----------



## Priss Pot (May 24, 2010)

I see that Skala has blown up 'round these parts 

I bought the Jaborandi Masque and the Shea Butter Leave-in a while back.  Finally got around to using them last week, and they were nice (to be $1).  The masque actually had a decent amount of slip.  For being $1, I was very surprised with the slip it had.  The leave-in was nice too.


----------



## Muse (May 24, 2010)

pear said:


> I tried the Jaborandi conditioner yesterday and my hair was like .  I thought my hair would love it because of all of the good ingredients but my hair was feelin' no parts of it.  I LOVED the aloe vera masque  I used last weekend.  Maybe the masque really are that much better than the regular conditioner or maybe there are just certain ones that my hair is going to like a lot better than others.  I hope that my hair likes the G3 conditioner because I have several bottles of that one.





Keshieshimmer said:


> I tried the Jaborandi conditioner and masque after my K-pak treatment. Didn't like it but I will try it next week when I don't do a protein treatment. I wasn't sure if Jaborandi was a protein or moisture one. However I didn't see the shine that it promised.
> 
> I am transitioning to natural, probably have 4b hair.



You ladies have to remember that Jaborandi is for VOLUME. It won't be too moisturizing because then the hair would be weighed down and no volume. I would never use this one after a protein treatment. You have to go for the heavy moisture ones like SB and AV. I like Jab because it makes my hair super soft but it doesn't feel super moisturized after using it. I only use it on days when I feel my hair doesn't need too much extra moisture.


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 24, 2010)

Muse said:


> Hey did you do a review of the Kanechomn? How do you like it?



No I haven't done a review.  I used Kanechomn to CW while in Brazil & it worked just fine. It has a cone in it & the consistency of the Skala masks.   But I like the ingredients in the Skala Jamborandi condish.  I haven't found the Skala jamb mask here.   In the States, I use the Vizcaya Keratin mask mixed with my Dominican conditioners to DC.  This product has the thick consistency of US & Dominican DCs.


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so.... i used my skala yall.... and i must say bum-bum-BUUUUUMMMMMMMM!!!!
> 
> i'm not impressed lol the masque i guess was so-so. i mean for $1 i guess it could have sucked fat monkey balls, but it didnt so i plan to reuse it til done.  i did mix it with evco.  it was way thinner than i expected. by the way i used the aloe vera one.
> 
> ...



 has your hair recovered?


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 24, 2010)

Muse said:


> You ladies have to remember that Jaborandi is for VOLUME. It won't be too moisturizing because then the hair would be weighed down and no volume. I would never use this one after a protein treatment. You have to go for the heavy moisture ones like SB and AV. I like Jab because it makes my hair super soft but it doesn't feel super moisturized after using it. I only use it on days when I feel my hair doesn't need too much extra moisture.



NO MA'AM! That jab masque moisturized the heck outta my head. I had to protein treat the next week cuz my hair was absolutely too soft for my liking.


----------



## Shaley (May 24, 2010)

pear said:


> *OK Frisky, spill the beans on the Kanechmon.  Which ones do you have?  Did you purchase it locally?*



I want to know this too


----------



## Keshieshimmer (May 24, 2010)

Solitude said:


> I'm kinda surprised at myself for jumping on this bandwagon, but at $1, what the heck, why not?
> 
> I bought a Jambordi shampoo and conditioner. They smelled bad to me, so I almost didn't buy them. I bought the G3 shampoo - they only had the shampoo, not the conditioner. Who knows when I will even try the products since I have so much stuff I really like....



Yes it smells like dial soap or that beige brand of soap. BTW my hair felt coated and not moisturized. But I will give it another go but without doing a protein treatment.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 24, 2010)

Shaley said:


> I want to know this too


 
I got it locally and I have the Flora Capucua(sp).


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 24, 2010)

I Tried the jaborandi yesterday, it smells like that old orange color dial soap..yuck. My hair was not really soft but the ceramides g3 leaves my hair softer so i followed up with that and because i wanted to cover the smell..lol.. I may try one more time but i need moisture. My faves from skala are the ceramides and aloe vera cond


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

Ok I will not be looking for the Jaborandi...I am really crazy when it comes to scents .. so I am holding where I am with the Aloe and G3


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 24, 2010)

I'd still like to try the Jabbathehair and the Fruit Cocktail...wanna see how it works on my hair.
However it is good to know these reviews, cuz maybe wanna mix them up and see how that works too.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 24, 2010)

Americka said:


> Awesome review, L.A.C.! I have the same experience with the Shea Butter shampoo. It's like - how can a shampoo have the nerve to give that kind of slippage? Amazing!
> 
> *Disclaimer - Not everyone who uses Skala will have this experience.*


 ohhh sooo true..which is why I want to experience them all for myself...reading reviews really helps judge..but want to see how it reacts on my head before deciding.


----------



## Muse (May 24, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> NO MA'AM! That jab masque moisturized the heck outta my head. I had to protein treat the next week cuz my hair was absolutely too soft for my liking.



Aww too bad I don't get that reaction from the Jab.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 24, 2010)

^^that's so weird! Diff. heads react differently I suppose. That is crazy.


----------



## Muse (May 24, 2010)

Keshieshimmer said:


> Yes *it smells like dial soap* or that beige brand of soap. BTW my hair felt coated and not moisturized. But I will give it another go but without doing a protein treatment.





mzsophisticated26 said:


> I Tried the jaborandi yesterday, *it smells like that old orange color dial soap*..yuck. My hair was not really soft but the ceramides g3 leaves my hair softer so i followed up with that and because i wanted to cover the smell..lol.. I may try one more time but i need moisture. My faves from skala are the ceramides and aloe vera cond



Yes!! That's what it is. I kept saying it smelled like 'old lady' soap but Dial Gold is what it smells like. I remember that stuff erplexed.


----------



## Poopiedo (May 24, 2010)

I don't mind the smells because it isn't loud to me.  I don't like a loud smelling head.

Anywho, I tried the Aloe.  I'm not a big fan of it but it's fine for cowashing.  

I love the Jaborandi shampoo and conditioner. It had my hair so soft when I moved, my hair moved.  It was moving so much when I walked, my hair stuck to my lipgloss a few times when the wind blew and I hate when my hair sticks to my lipgloss. 

So I have Aloe, Jaborandi, and C3 in my stash.  Overall I like Jaborandi and C3 the best and I would buy again....but not until I deplete the store I already own.   I won't buy Aloe or the G3 leave ins anymore. The leave in is ok but nothing to write home about.

If you are in Memphis/North Mississippi and you are unable to fine Aloe and G3 leave in, let me know because I'm fully stocked.


----------



## gimbap (May 24, 2010)

I like how Jaborandi smells.  Out of the 3 skala condiotiners I've used (G3, AV, and Ja), it's my least favorite though.


----------



## ~VicTorIAn~ (May 24, 2010)

I went to big lots yesterday and I know some of ya'll were up in there. Pantene  Garnier, Tresseme & dem all untouched but 3 bottles of G3 conditioner left. *side eye* 
You guys couldnt leave me 1 DC???


----------



## pear (May 24, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> NO MA'AM! That jab masque moisturized the heck outta my head. I had to protein treat the next week cuz my hair was absolutely too soft for my liking.


 
Well just rub it in why don't you Ms. Chelleypie!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

Poopiedo said:


> I don't mind the smells because it isn't loud to me.  I don't like a loud smelling head.
> 
> Anywho, I tried the Aloe.  I'm not a big fan of it but it's fine for cowashing.
> 
> ...




Did you find the G3 Leave in Kinda thick...it just seemed like I was applying shampoo ....But maybe I applied more than I needed...it was the first go at it


----------



## Poopiedo (May 24, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Did you find the G3 Leave in Kinda thick...it just seemed like I was applying shampoo ....But maybe I applied more than I needed...it was the first go at it


 

I really don't know what it is. I can be heavy handed and if I use too much it seems to leave a coating. Seems like my hair is heavier with it.  It is fine to use after my cowash mixed with my scurl because I hide my hair with wigs during the week. On the weekends I wear my hair and I have to be very careful with the amount I use with rollersetting. One squirt too much and I have heavy hair. My hair was great this weekend but with all the eye measuring I gotta do,  I can live without it.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

Poopiedo said:


> I really don't know what it is. I can be heavy handed and if I use too much it seems to leave a coating. Seems like my hair is heavier with it.  It is fine to use after my cowash mixed with my scurl because I hide my hair with wigs during the week. On the weekends I wear my hair and I have to be very careful with the amount I use with rollersetting. One squirt too much and I have heavy hair. My hair was great this weekend but with all the eye measuring I gotta do,  I can live without it.



Yeah I got the coated feeling too....I had to rinse a lot out with water ...I will just try a tiny bit next time.....


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 24, 2010)

I got the coated feeling too.  I thought that I might've used too much....I hope that's all it iserplexed


----------



## kandegirl (May 24, 2010)

Ok, who's hitting up the Big Lots in H-town b/c only the cermide shampoo is left.  ***side-eye***


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

Ohhhh Yippeee My Secret LHCF Santa sent me a package......I now have some Jablahblah and Aloe Conditioner to try ....... I'm so excited...want to see how it likes my hair...I opened it in the car....the smell did not bother me...it did kind of remind me of the Gold dial soap...but it smelled clean so I can handle that...I can't handle Floral Old lady perfumey scents.....


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 24, 2010)

I must have a Skala angel! She sent me 2 conditioners to try. The Shea Butter and the Jaborandi!She's a special angel because she sent me her favorite conditioner!   LHCF family is so awesome!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 24, 2010)

Wait a minute what's goin on? Secret Santas and special angels? Is it Christmas? Am I missing something? I wanna play secret santa....or obtain an angel lol ANYWHO I'm getting ready to try my Skala G3 condish. Hope it's a STAPLE!!!


----------



## manter26 (May 24, 2010)

My mom told me my hair looked nice today, I've had the same style braids in for 7 months. I pulled them into a pony and Bobby pinned a poof in front like always. The difference, I used the Aloe condish mixed with 5 parts water as my leave in. Makes my curls pop, no frizz and moist hair.

I hate the smell and I prefer G3 as a cowash, but it makes an excellent leave in. The weird thing is, even mixed with all that water the conditioner keeps it's same consistancy...it's freaky. But it'll go a lot further. VO5 and Suave are out! Skala and Pantene will be my staples (once I work through my pj stash of nonsense.)


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

I am like a little kid...I jumped in the shower and washed my hair as soon as I got home with my goodies...I did a shampoo first .....then I co-washed with the Jabwhatever and then used the Aloe leave in.....My curls are so defined and soft while they are wet....I can't wait to see how they are when they dry.....I mixed the Aloe Leave In with a little Knot Today.....

I had to take pictures so I can see my b4 and after to make sure I can tell the difference

My dh was like...ahhh a shower in the middle of the day...are you having an affair...I said yep with my Skala products


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 24, 2010)

Yep Skala's a no go for me. So glad it was only a dollar and I only bought one! I'll be giving it away


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

^^ Which one did you try ....I'm sorry it didn't work.....you can't even use for co-washing?


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 24, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Yep Skala's a no go for me. So glad it was only a dollar and I only bought one! I'll be giving it away


 Am also sorry to hear it didn't work for you...think you're one of the few who C3 didn't agree with their hair...can you tell us what happened?  Was it the feel, or did it tangle your hair!?!!? Glad you only spent $1 as well, it's easier to let it go innit


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 24, 2010)

Well my hair was already tangled but it definitely didnt DEtangle and my hair felt so hard that I was scared to finger comb so i had to slaver suave coconut to make my hair feel better!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

Mine is dry ...I am gonna take pics in a bit...maybe if I can stop stuffing my face with junk


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 24, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> ^^ Which one did you try ....I'm sorry it didn't work.....you can't even use for co-washing?


 

I used the G3 and I co-washed with it. MAYBE I'll try it again after shampooing in case the ingredients just didn't agree with what I previously had on my hair....but then again....that might cause a set back since shampooing tends to tangle my hair, I don't want the G3 to make it worse.


----------



## Victorian (May 24, 2010)

Interesting about the G3 leave-in...My hair feels coated when I use it too, but I suspect that is why I get such good results when I apply heat...:scratchch

I was making a lot of unnecessary head movements today   My ponytail felt like somebody was at the back of my neck with a feather duster


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I used the G3 and I co-washed with it. MAYBE I'll try it again after shampooing in case the ingredients just didn't agree with what I previously had on my hair....but then again....that might cause a set back since shampooing tends to tangle my hair, I don't want the G3 to make it worse.




Yeah I decided to shampoo mine today because I think that my first go was not so great due to the other stuff prolly still in my hair....But this time after the op it was a totally different look and feel


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 24, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I used the G3 and I co-washed with it. MAYBE I'll try it again after shampooing in case the ingredients just didn't agree with what I previously had on my hair....but then again....that might cause a set back since shampooing tends to tangle my hair, I don't want the G3 to make it worse.


 
My sister didn't like the Shea Butter until the second usage... She said that the first time left her hair feeling Blah...but the second time around it was so soft...I think it's a great idea to try it at least one more time before you throw in the towel.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 24, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Ohhhh Yippeee My Secret LHCF Santa sent me a package......I now have some Jablahblah and Aloe Conditioner to try ....... I'm so excited...want to see how it likes my hair...I opened it in the car....the smell did not bother me...it did kind of remind me of the Gold dial soap...but it smelled clean so I can handle that...I can't handle Floral Old lady perfumey scents.....


 
You are cracking me up the Jablahblahblah does have a distinctive smell, but my hair loves it so I can deal with it...The more I use the Aloe condish the more I fall in love with it, I like the way it smell as well.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 24, 2010)

I got my Skala package today as well,  SO HAPPY!!! Thank you Skala Enabler


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

Ok I'm about to show you guys my hair after Jablahblah...I love it.....

Plz excuse the pic sizes.....I am not the best at resizing

Before washing with Skala







Wet w/ Jablahblah & Aloe Leave In










Fully Dry 











btw since I posted wet & dry ...Can someone tell me my hair type? I get told so many diff things


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 24, 2010)

Tish, I'm not good at hair typing but your curls literally made me *Gasp* you have beautiful hair...


ETA:: What color is it?


----------



## Americka (May 24, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Yeah I decided to shampoo mine today because I think that my first go was not so great due to the other stuff prolly still in my hair....But this time after the op it was a totally different look and feel



I am glad that Skala worked out for you on the second try. Your curls are so, so pretty.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

^^ Thank you ladies.....Oh really did...The key for me was having no other products in my hair before applying...so I had to shampoo first....But I shouldn't have to moving forward if I stick to the Skala..at least thats the plan

I love My Secret LHCF Santa!!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Tish, I'm not good at hair typing but your curls literally made me *Gasp* you have beautiful hair...
> 
> 
> ETA:: What color is it?



Thanks so much! It's Clairol Texture & Tones Light Golden Brown


----------



## Victorian (May 24, 2010)

Tish, your hair is so purdy! I love the color.

Most curly heads have a range of curl sizes, so typing can seem difficult, but yours looks mostly 3c to me.  Curls too small to be 3b, too big to be 4a...3c it is   At least that's how I decide.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 24, 2010)

Tish your hair is soooooo pretty-no idea on the type. Glad the products worked for you.

Lafemme- I wasn't all that keen on the SB conditioner either.


----------



## gcchick_07 (May 24, 2010)

I tried a mix of the aloe and ceramide condish as a cowash....ill try them separately next time, because as of now, I'm unimpressed :/


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 24, 2010)

Wow Tish your curls are POPPIN! I'd say you are 3c and may have some 3b in there. Definitely not a 4


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 24, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Tish your hair is soooooo pretty-no idea on the type. Glad the products worked for you.
> 
> Lafemme- I wasn't all that keen on the SB conditioner either.


 
I haven't tried the SB. My big lots only had the G3 condish and poo and the fruit cocktail masque or whatever it's called. I only got the G3. But I'll listen to you ladies and try it again this weekend after I poo. And if my hair fall out, I'm comin after ALL OF YALL!


----------



## Muse (May 24, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Ok I'm about to show you guys my hair after Jablahblah...I love it.....
> 
> Plz excuse the pic sizes.....I am not the best at resizing
> 
> ...



Your curls look so hydrated!


----------



## SelfStyled (May 24, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I haven't tried the SB. My big lots only had the G3 condish and poo and the fruit cocktail masque or whatever it's called. I only got the G3. But I'll listen to you ladies and try it again this weekend after I poo. And if my hair fall out, I'm comin after ALL OF YALL!


 
My bad-let us know how it goes this weekend.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I haven't tried the SB. My big lots only had the G3 condish and poo and the fruit cocktail masque or whatever it's called. I only got the G3. But I'll listen to you ladies and try it again this weekend after I poo. And if my hair fall out, I'm comin after ALL OF YALL!








  Get THEM girl......

@ Muse...they are so soft and moisturized...I think the Aloe Leave In is so much better than the C3 Leave In on my hair anyway......


----------



## Americka (May 24, 2010)

Just a reminder that each of the Skala lines are supposed to address different hair issues:

Shea Butter - adds moisture to dry or brittle hair
Aloe Vera - moisturizes and revives dry hair
Avocado - restores natural softness and shine to dry coarse hair
Ceramides G3 - seals hair cuticle and strengthens hair structure
Jaborandi - revives weak/dull hair and removes excess oil from hair and scalp
Fruit Cocktail - moisturizes and restores all hair types

Your hair may like one particular product or none. Mine loves the SB and Jaborandi. It likes the AV, but only tolerates the Ceramides G3 (except for the masque which is ). Fruit cocktail is so-so compared to the others and I've never used the Avocado. Remember to try any product on clean hair for the best possible results!


----------



## SelfStyled (May 24, 2010)

Preach Dr Skala- I mean Americka.


----------



## bluevalentine (May 24, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> ^^ Thank you ladies.....Oh really did...The key for me was having no other products in my hair before applying...so I had to shampoo first....But I shouldn't have to moving forward if I stick to the Skala..at least thats the plan
> 
> I love My Secret LHCF Santa!!



your hair is beautiful!  it also looks to be 3c to me.


----------



## bluevalentine (May 24, 2010)

ok ladies i'm back with my review. tonite i used shea butter skala and i'm sold!  i love the smell but i was concerned about having to use a lot of conditioner (and im heavy handed) and the fact that it has petrolateum   but it melted in my hair, literally.   when i rinsed it had major slip, and my hair is very prone to tangles.  its definitely a keeper...and for a BUCK its unbelievable how good this stuff works. i love cheapies and i have a feeling its going to be hard to find it from here on out.  i can't wait to try the other flavors 

ETA I also blowdried and flatironed and the hair feels different in a good way.  shea skala is def a keeper!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

sweetface252 said:


> ok ladies i'm back with my review. tonite i used shea butter skala and i'm sold!  i love the smell but i was concerned about having to use a lot of conditioner (and im heavy handed) and the fact that it has petrolateum   but it melted in my hair, literally.   when i rinsed it had major slip, and my hair is very prone to tangles.  its definitely a keeper...and for a BUCK its unbelievable how good this stuff works. i love cheapies and i have a feeling its going to be hard to find it from here on out.  i can't wait to try the other flavors



Yeahhhhhh Glad it worked for you too


----------



## *Frisky* (May 24, 2010)

Can someone answer this...would it be a bad thing to use the G3 line the majority of the time? Is there such a thing as Ceramide overload?


----------



## Anew (May 24, 2010)

I wanna send a huge SKALA-OUT (lol) to MissBossy!!!! My products came today, that was fast! Thank you soooo much, I wish I took the time to try these out tonight but maybe tomorrow.

Once again thank you!


----------



## Americka (May 24, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Can someone answer this...would it be a bad thing to use the G3 line the majority of the time? Is there such a thing as Ceramide overload?



Check out this thread. I think it addresses your question. HTH!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 24, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Preach Dr Skala- I mean Americka.


 

 She knows her Skala....


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 24, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Ok I'm about to show you guys my hair after Jablahblah...I love it.....
> 
> Plz excuse the pic sizes.....I am not the best at resizing
> 
> ...


 

Tish I apologize in advance for quoting your pix and if you want me to remove them from this post I will, but I had to do a double take on your pix again, I didn't realize that the *LAST 2 PIX  *are on dry hair. Your hair still looks wet!  Good grief I love it...


----------



## Americka (May 24, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Preach Dr Skala- I mean Americka.





Firstborn2 said:


> She knows her Skala....



Ya'll are crazy!! A PhD in Skalalogy? Hmmm!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Tish I apologize in advance for quoting your pix and if you want me to remove them from this post I will, but I had to do a double take on your pix again, I didn't realize that the *LAST 2 PIX  *are on dry hair. Your hair still looks wet!  Good grief I love it...



Thanks Lady!! No I don't mind it shows nothing but hair...yeah it was dry ...but it is so moisturized ...even the dh noticed....I was trying to wait till it dried so I could post comparisons

And...I just thought about it...I didn't even seal with Oil like I normally do...I forgot

Yeah you can tell when its wet it looks so much darker ...like I actually wanted it but oh well


----------



## krissyprissy (May 24, 2010)

Americka said:


> Just a reminder that each of the Skala lines are supposed to address different hair issues:
> 
> Shea Butter - adds moisture to dry or brittle hair
> Aloe Vera - moisturizes and revives dry hair
> ...



Thanks! This explains why the G3 is so slippery compared to the rest.


----------



## pear (May 24, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Thanks Lady!! No I don't mind it shows nothing but hair...yeah it was dry ...but it is so moisturized ...even the dh noticed....I was trying to wait till it dried so I could post comparisons
> 
> And...I just thought about it...I didn't even seal with Oil like I normally do...I forgot
> 
> Yeah you can tell when its wet it looks so much darker ...like I actually wanted it but oh well


 
Girl your hair is beautiful.  All of the Skala in the world wouldn't make my hair look that good!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 24, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Thanks Lady!! No I don't mind it shows nothing but hair...yeah it was dry ...but it is so moisturized ...even the dh noticed....I was trying to wait till it dried so I could post comparisons
> 
> And...I just thought about it...I didn't even seal with Oil like I normally do...I forgot
> 
> Yeah you can tell when its wet it looks so much darker ...like I actually wanted it but oh well



Your baby hairs and Curlies are sooooooo cute!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> *Preach Dr Skala- I mean Americka.*


 


  Amen!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

pear said:


> Girl your hair is beautiful.  All of the Skala in the world wouldn't make my hair look that good!!!



Ahhh thats not true....And even if it is regarding Skala products... there are other products that will.....Thank you so much!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 24, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Ok I'm about to show you guys my hair after Jablahblah...I love it.....
> 
> Plz excuse the pic sizes.....I am not the best at resizing
> 
> ...


 HAVE MERCY!!
errrmm ok...before you washed it...after you washed it ...when it's dry....
YOUR HAIR, nooooo your CURLS....ooooo GURL, see THOSE are the curls i wannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn on my head!!!
I LOVE how the dry looks wet!!! .....
ermm ok..gonna stop now..but seriously...I'm SOOOOOOOO hatin' on your curls....cuz i soooooo want em....
sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
they look fabulous and I'm really glad, you gave SKALA another try.
WOW....jussss WOW


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

^^ I'll trade my curls for your length....can you drop it off early tomorrow so I can work on some new styles...other than wash n go

Thanks girl!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 24, 2010)

^^^^^I only wash n go and ponytail...and your hair will grow WITH those STUNNING CURLIES!!!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

^^ I miss ponytails.....  A puff would be nice....anything


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 25, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO remember those days....seemed like it was forever before i could pin up something...hmmmm did weave back then...before i knew how to protect my hair....(GLUE INS) mmm hmmm sad, sad, sad....if I ever am that short again, be happy to have just wash n go. It'll be in a pony before you know it gurlie.


----------



## choctaw (May 25, 2010)

Americka said:


> Just a reminder that each of the Skala lines are supposed to address different hair issues:
> 
> Shea Butter - adds moisture to dry or brittle hair
> Aloe Vera - moisturizes and revives dry hair
> ...



When I use g3 after oil wash my hair was totally lubed and I skipped CFCG and leave-in. I have a note in my hair log to follow oil rinse with jaba instead. However I like g3 after a protein shot. I use fruit cocktail as a base for "kitchen magician" deep conditioners -- it blends well with yogurt, banana baby food, honey, etc. and makes rinse out easy. Thanks for this post!


----------



## Americka (May 25, 2010)

choctaw said:


> When I use g3 after oil wash my hair was totally lubed and I skipped CFCG and leave-in. I have a note in my hair log to follow oil rinse with jaba instead. However I like g3 after a protein shot. I use fruit cocktail as a base for "kitchen magician" deep conditioners -- it blends well with yogurt, banana baby food, honey, etc. and makes rinse out easy. Thanks for this post!



Thanks for your post! Your ideas make total sense especially using FC as a base for other DCs. That's a good way to use up it up. Great idea! Question - do you use the G3 following a light, medium or heavy protein treatment?


----------



## Fab_Nikki (May 25, 2010)

JustSimply your hair is GAWJUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muse (May 25, 2010)

Anew said:


> I wanna send a huge SKALA-OUT (lol) to MissBossy!!!! My products came today, that was fast! Thank you soooo much, I wish I took the time to try these out tonight but maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Once again thank you!



Oooo! Which ones did you get?


----------



## Anew (May 25, 2010)

Muse I got the Shea butter poo, con, masque and leave in
aloe vera masque
jaborandi masque (tub)
and some fruit cocktails


----------



## biancaelyse (May 25, 2010)

Just Tish,

Your hair is gorgeous - I'd say 3C but it may turn more into 3B as it grows out.

My hair had tighter curls when short and the pattern loosened as my hair got longer and heavier.

I've been co washing with the C3 and I love it.  Last night I followed up with the AV mask after the co wash and my curls are really soft and defined and shiny!!

I've liked all of the Skala items so far - Avocado, Jaborandi, C3 and AV.  SB is next on my list to try.

Saving FC for last.

*It may have only cost $1 but it is worth much more.*


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 25, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> Just Tish,
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous - I'd say 3C but it may turn more into 3B as it grows out.
> 
> ...


 AMEN to that gurlie!!


----------



## SelfStyled (May 25, 2010)

choctaw said:


> When I use g3 after oil wash my hair was totally lubed and I skipped CFCG and leave-in. I have a note in my hair log to follow oil rinse with jaba instead. However I like g3 after a protein shot. I use fruit cocktail as a base for "kitchen magician" deep conditioners -- it blends well with yogurt, banana baby food, honey, etc. and makes rinse out easy. Thanks for this post!


 
Hold up- stop the presses- bananna baby food. Pure genious- Skala would be a great base for a bananna brulee'ish DC concotion. I am a kitchenmagician too.


----------



## choctaw (May 25, 2010)

Americka said:


> Thanks for your post! Your ideas make total sense especially using FC as a base for other DCs. That's a good way to use up it up. Great idea! Question - do you use the G3 following a light, medium or heavy protein treatment?



I used G3 after kitchen magician mixes with yogurt or banana baby food/coconut oil/honey/molasses. I haven't done any deep protein conditioning but will mix FC with egg and use G3 as co-wash.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 25, 2010)

I've decided that there's no point in testing the G3 over shampooed hair. Why?

I only shampoo my hair once a month and at that point, I do a protein treatment with DuoTex and follow up with a moisturizing conditioner. It would probably be crazy to add Skala anywhere in that process because I'd either have to put it before the DuoTex, and then the DuoTex won't be effective, I'd do it after the DuoTex, but then what's really the point? And it might do more harm than good since it doesnt leave my hair DETANGLED like the back of the bottle says it would do. I definitely won't put it after the moisturizing condish because that would defeat the purpose of putting it on clean hair.

So if it can't work as a co-wash, which is what I do the majority of the time, then it won't work for me. Thanks ladies for all of your input and help. I'm thinking this would probably work great on my natural hair since I won't be doing nearly as many protein treatments as I do now and would be able to use the Skala after my monthly shampoo. Unfortunately, the bottle won't last until I'm fully natural so I'll give it to one of my friends. HHG everyone!


----------



## AnotherLevel (May 25, 2010)

Ok LHCF! You all have taught me sooo much.... now, I'm just CONFUSED!! After all the raves, I checked out my local BL and saw TONS, I mean TONS of this stuff. I was all excited to try until I looked at the ingredients. Petrolatum is very high in the list. I'm sure that somewhere in these 66 pages, this has been addressed, but I didn't see it.

You all have taught me to avoid this ingredient and my hair has been thriving. What gives?? Now I sooo want to try these products but I walked out without buying anything out of fear :/. Any insight would be great! Love yall!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 25, 2010)

AnotherLevel said:


> Ok LHCF! You all have taught me sooo much.... now, I'm just CONFUSED!! After all the raves, I checked out my local BL and saw TONS, I mean TONS of this stuff. I was all excited to try until I looked at the ingredients. Petrolatum is very high in the list. I'm sure that somewhere in these 66 pages, this has been addressed, but I didn't see it.
> 
> You all have taught me to avoid this ingredient and my hair has been thriving. What gives?? Now I sooo want to try these products but I walked out without buying anything out of fear :/. Any insight would be great! Love yall!!


 

Well I've never followed the rule to stay away from the "bad" ingredients. I try any product if I want and if it works for my hair then I use it. Grease is still in my regimen with no adverse effects. So, go ahead and try it if ya want. If you really wanna stay away from the ingredients because of the claims and what it MIGHT do to your hair, then don't use it


ETA: Ok I lied. When I first started a year ago, I DID listen and I'd PLANNED on stop using those ingredients but at the time I couldn't afford it. Then after discussing it with my aunt and grandmother, they basically put me in my place. They both have long thick hair and made me sound crazy telling them to stop using those products...and i've continued using them ever since because they work.


----------



## AnotherLevel (May 25, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Well I've never followed the rule to stay away from the "bad" ingredients. I try any product if I want and if it works for my hair then I use it. Grease is still in my regimen with no adverse effects. So, go ahead and try it if ya want. If you really wanna stay away from the ingredients because of the claims and what it MIGHT do to your hair, then don't use it


 
Thank you for that feedback. Whenever I hear we aren't supposed to use something, I try to pay attention to "why"? I've heard that petrolatum "locs" moisture in... or out? I figure if your hair _is_ moisturized when you use it, this would lock it "in", right? IDK. Are you all using sulfate shampoos to wash it out??


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 25, 2010)

I have always heard that petro is not bad for your hair...it's just not good for it either

I had this saved for some reason...not sure from where I got it 

*Is it true that you should avoid moisturizing products that contain mineral oil and petrolatum ? And if so, why?*

Mineral oil and petrolatum are not moisturizers they are lubricants. They sit on the hair like liquid saran wrap. The biggest problem is that they dont penetrate and go were the oil is really needed which is the innermost part of the hair. Conduct this test yourself. Take a graham cracker and put it in a glass of mineral oil and leave it for about an hour. A graham cracker, no matter how long it sits in the mineral oil will not absorb it. A graham cracker is a lot more porous than your hair yet it never absorbs the mineral oil. These oils just sit on your hair, not penetrating the hair where the oil actually needs to be, thus the reason they are not the best oils for our hair.


----------



## AnotherLevel (May 25, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> I have always heard that petro is not bad for your hair...it's just not good for it either
> 
> I had this saved for some reason...not sure from where I got it
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much for this! This is very clear. It seems to me that as long as you moisturize first, you should be Ok. Go with me for a sec: I envisioned doing a saran wrap deep conditioner treatment without deep conditioner. Without DC, the saran wrap just sits around your hair, not harming it per se, but not helping it. WITH conditioner applied first, then the saran wrap, the saran wrap holds the moisture in, thus treating your hair... Hmm... I think I'll be going back to Big Lots as soon as I leave my internship today!!


----------



## NaturallyYours2 (May 25, 2010)

You ladies are the best!  I am officially a Skala fan.  I just leave the BL near my job and picked up, 3 SB masques, 2 ceramides G3 poos/co and the last Jaborandi co.  I already have 3 Aloe Vera masques, 2 SB co and 1 FC masque that I purchased from another BL this past Sunday.  

Choctaw, thanks for the suggestion on using the FC as a base!  My mixology skills are about to go to a whole new level.


----------



## Sunshine_One (May 25, 2010)

I really NEED to stay out of these product threads....because now I want to try these products.  Actually I wanted to try them about 5 years ago.  But I couldn't find them here.  So my DMV ladies....what Big Lot locations carry Skala products?  TIA


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 25, 2010)

I slept on my hair and this morning it was still just as soft and my curls defined...I put a little of the AfroVeda Sunsilk Oil in my hair for shine and I didn't have to rewet, wash or anything...I will see how many days it lasts


----------



## choctaw (May 25, 2010)

NaturallyYours2 said:


> You ladies are the best!  I am officially a Skala fan.  I just leave the BL near my job and picked up, 3 SB masques, 2 ceramides G3 poos/co and the last Jaborandi co.  I already have 3 Aloe Vera masques, 2 SB co and 1 FC masque that I purchased from another BL this past Sunday.
> 
> Choctaw, thanks for the suggestion on using the FC as a base!  My mixology skills are about to go to a whole new level.



 I have never used FC by itself so I have no clue how well it works or does not work for my hair. I opened the jar and saw a good substitute for Nexxus or PM conditioners in my homemade potions. I still have not mixed it with eggs, french green clay, powdered herbs, microwaved unsweetened dark chocolate, aloe vera juice, other fruit and vegetable baby foods, irish moss, sea weed, flax seed, espresso beans, dried flowers, etc.  Imagination, a microwave, coffee grinder, blender or spatula and a jar of Skala FC and its ON!

I am very interested in what ever you and the KitchenMagician who responded earlier on this page come up with. I got 3 jars of this stuff to play with


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 25, 2010)

I may be the only one here, but my hair liked the FC, the only thing I've mixed with it was coconut oil and sat under the steamer, my hair felt so yummy I wish I could have hugged it 

ETA::The only masque I've tried are the Aloe, Shea Butter and FC, and I like them in that order...Although FC is my least favorite of the 3, I still got good results, and the FC worked far better than some of the other products I've spent a lot of money on.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 25, 2010)

Americka said:


> Just a reminder that each of the Skala lines are supposed to address different hair issues:
> 
> Shea Butter - adds moisture to dry or brittle hair
> Aloe Vera - moisturizes and revives dry hair
> ...


 
I'm bumpin this so it won't get lost, this is good info and will be helpful for new Skala heads.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 25, 2010)

I am trying the FC next...I may mix it with a little Shea Butter & Vitaka Frosting.....But it won't be till Saturday.....thats my DC day


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 25, 2010)

OK, I had the best hair day ever!   My hair was so curly and moisturized!  I have never had such gorgeous definition  without the use of chemicals or KCCC! I don't know if it was the baking soda wash or the jabarondi skala conditioner. So Awesome!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 25, 2010)

^^ I think it was the JaBlahBlah....Ok who is selling me more  JaBlahBlah I'm sold!!


----------



## kaykaybobay (May 26, 2010)

Anyone here buy skala from Duane reade?  What's the selection there? Prices? Gonna see my Granny in NYC , gonna make brother in law and my sister and their kids scope out skala lol.  Any other places I should check out?


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 26, 2010)

OK Skaladies,  I will be doing a CW w/the Jaborandi & am considering DC w/the G3 mask or a G3 & cholesterol mix.  Do you think that is a good combo - the Jaba & G3? 

TIA!


----------



## biancaelyse (May 26, 2010)

I just came in to rave about the C3 leave in!  This is the only leave in I have.

My kids went swimming last night and woke up with really matted and snarled hair.  Just to give you the scope of my problem, one has tail bone length hair and is the hair twin of Flowerhair, the other one has hair similar in  texture to Boing Boing and is WL.

Anyhow, I just started squirting the C3 leave in on their hair and it got all of the tangles out and made their hair very soft.  Very little of their hair came out at all so I am very impressed.


The down side is that it took about 40% of the bottle though to do both heads.

I may have to get on the swap boards to pick up more leave in - I'd like to try the Jaborandi, aloe vera, shea butter too.


----------



## tanjola (May 26, 2010)

Is anyone using the conditioner or the masque as a leave in? is it safe to do this?  I used the aloe masque as a leave in and sealed with hairveda's Cocosta oil. My curls were crazy defined, frizz free, and very soft.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 26, 2010)

^^ I can't think why It wouldn't be safe...so I am curious as well.....I leave conditioner in my hair all the time...but I just haven't with these...they seem a little to thick...but the Masque maybe I have to try


----------



## biancaelyse (May 26, 2010)

tanjola said:


> Is anyone using the conditioner or the masque as a leave in? is it safe to do this? I used the aloe masque as a leave in and sealed with hairveda's Cocosta oil. My curls were crazy defined, frizz free, and very soft.


 

I used the av mask as a leave in and it worked well for me.


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 26, 2010)

I am trying the fruit cocktail masque with coconut oil and milk. I will report my findings in a few. Just mixed it up in a bowl and it already smells


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 26, 2010)

I am sitting here now with FC masque, coconut oil & jojoba oil on my hair LOL

I decided to Dc early this week because I have an event this weekend.....I am gonna leave it on for a good part of the morning....actually until after I finish my house cleaning and laundry


----------



## BostonMaria (May 26, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> I am sitting here now with *FC masque, coconut oil & jojoba oil on my hair* LOL
> 
> I decided to Dc early this week because I have an event this weekend.....I am gonna leave it on for a good part of the morning....actually until after I finish my house cleaning and laundry



Wow that sounds awesome! I haven't used jojoba oil in a while. I usually use avocado oil, castor oil and coconut.


----------



## LadyRaider (May 26, 2010)

All the BL in south austin had was the Cerimedes conditioner.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 26, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Wow that sounds awesome! I haven't used jojoba oil in a while. I usually use avocado oil, castor oil and coconut.



How could I forget I have Castor Oil in there too....I'm a oily mess right now under this steam cap


----------



## tanjola (May 26, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> I used the av mask as a leave in and it worked well for me.


 
I just co washed with the c3 conditioner and used the c3 leave-in and...mmmm.....not working for me. The AV worked much better for me as a wash and go. Maybe I will try it again one day whenever I decide to straighten my hair.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 26, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> I am trying the fruit cocktail masque with coconut oil and milk. I will report my findings in a few. Just mixed it up in a bowl and it already smells


 
I hope you like your results, I should try this mixture myself I have a cabinet full of coconut milk


----------



## biancaelyse (May 26, 2010)

tanjola said:


> I just co washed with the c3 conditioner and used the c3 leave-in and...mmmm.....not working for me. The AV worked much better for me as a wash and go. Maybe I will try it again one day whenever I decide to straighten my hair.


 

Sorry it didn't work for you.  I am really impressed with how easily it detangled their hair while it was dry - they have a ton of hair and very little came out.  They are both tenderheaded so I am happy happy!!


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 26, 2010)

I FINALLY found Skala condish after hitting up THREE BL stores!!  I was real close to buying some online.  They only had G3 condish and leave in but I got a couple to give them a try.  Plan to cowash on Friday or Saturday so we'll see how it goes!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 26, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> OK, I had the best hair day ever! My hair was so curly and moisturized! I have never had such gorgeous definition without the use of chemicals or KCCC! I don't know if it was the baking soda wash or the jabarondi skala conditioner. So Awesome!


 
Yay, I'm so happy it worked out for you!


----------



## Shaley (May 26, 2010)

From those that have used these below, What would be the ranking for most moisturizing & softness out of these 4, that you've experienced? 


*Aloe Vera *Leave In/Masque
*Avocado* Leave In/Masque
*Shea Butter *Leave In/Masque
*Ceramides *Leave In/Masque


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 26, 2010)

deediamante said:


> I FINALLY found Skala condish after hitting up THREE BL stores!! I was real close to buying some online. They only had G3 condish and leave in but I got a couple to give them a try. Plan to cowash on Friday or Saturday so we'll see how it goes!!!


 
Let us know how it goes...


----------



## NikStarrr (May 26, 2010)

I happened to be near a BL this morning and stopped to see if they had any Skala products.  They had the Aloe Vera & Ceramides G3 conditioners, and the FC masques.  I bought all three.  Going to try out the AV condish to co-wash with before I bun as soon as my rugrat takes his nap.  I'll report back on what I think.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 26, 2010)

Shaley said:


> From those that have used these below, What would be the ranking for most moisturizing & softness out of these 4, that you've experienced?
> 
> 
> *Aloe Vera *Leave In/Masque
> ...


 
I think it depends on your hair and it's needs. I know some would say the Shea Butter would be the best but the Aloe Vera is my favorite masque, next is the Shea Butter. I love the Aloe, Ceramides & Shea Butter leave-in in that order. I haven't tried the avocado line..


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 26, 2010)

Ok.  I decided to CW w/ the Jaborandi & use the G3 mask w/out anything else.  Will sit under dryer for about 20mins & report back later.  So far, I like the Jaborandi as a CW.

ETA:  This combo is definitely a winner!  My results were soft, smooth hair that doesn't feel coated & isn't weighed down  I especially like the price tag


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 26, 2010)

choctaw said:


> I have never used FC by itself so I have no clue how well it works or does not work for my hair. I opened the jar and saw a good substitute for Nexxus or PM conditioners in my homemade potions. I still have not mixed it with eggs, french green clay, powdered herbs, microwaved unsweetened dark chocolate, aloe vera juice, other fruit and vegetable baby foods, irish moss, sea weed, flax seed, espresso beans, dried flowers, etc.  Imagination, a microwave, coffee grinder, blender or spatula and a jar of Skala FC and its ON!
> 
> I am very interested in what ever you and the KitchenMagician who responded earlier on this page come up with. I got 3 jars of this stuff to play with


Tell me more about this microwaved unsweetened dark chocolate:scratchch


----------



## Sunshine_One (May 26, 2010)

I'm going out to search for some of this stuff today!


----------



## NikStarrr (May 26, 2010)

I co-washed with the Aloe Vera conditioner for the first time.  I thought it was pretty good.  Nice amount of slip.  Nothing better or worse than Suave, VO5, etc.  So at $1, I'd say it's a good buy.  Doesn't have the slip of Aussie Moist, HE Hello Hydration, Elucence, etc., though, so I wouldn't spend more than a buck or two for it.  I'm more tickled by it because it looks like something I'd have picked up in a dollar store when I lived in Miami. Dollar stores are big business down there and they always have these beauty products from god knows where (some really good). I'm sure it's available down there. haha


----------



## Shaley (May 26, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I think it depends on your hair and it's needs. I know some would say the Shea Butter would be the best but the Aloe Vera is my favorite masque, next is the Shea Butter. I love the Aloe, Ceramides & Shea Butter leave-in in that order. I haven't tried the avocado line..



Thanks.  I've only tried the shea butter and ceramides. i know they say the shea butter is specifically for moisturizing but I actually like the ceramides better. the shea butter actually made my hair drier & not as soft.
I'll be trying the avocado and aloe vera this weekend.


----------



## drappedup (May 26, 2010)

All right, so I have tried 3 different Skala products, and here is my mini-review on each I have tried, so far I've gotten REALLY good results......

*Ceramide G3 Condish*......I'm in love! My hair felt amazing all last week with each use.  Tons of slip, left my hair soft and completely detangled. I basically used this about 5 times now, and my hair felt noticeably stronger. Also, smell is nice. No negatives at all. Luckily I have the most of this Skala product. Pure love. This might be the one. :heart2:

*Aloe Vera Masque*.....I've only used once on Sunday. I shampooed with a Suave (I have no Skala shampoos) and then left the masque in for about 40 minutes.....even though it says 15, I went overboard and ended up getting distracted and lost track of time, lol. Happens to me a lot. >.<  Anyway, this product I also adore! Again, so much slip, hair completely detangled, and my hair was VERY soft afterward, I was like Oooooh Lala! Especially since no other DC has worked well for me (except NTM). This masque has worked the best of any DC I've tried! Smell is also nice. Only criticism really is that the conditioner does feel a little runny.....the G3 is definitely thicker. I'm not sure how the other Skala masques feel, I've only tried this one, but at first when I started applying it I had to wonder if it was conditioner or gooey, thick liquid, lol. Still great results. MORE than worth the buy. 1 buck for a DC that has give me 5 times better results than Kenra and Queen Helene's. UH HECK YES!!!

*Aloe Vera Conditioner:* I went to use for the 1st time last night, and it was EXPIRED!!!!! *CHECK YOUR EXPIRATION DATES, LADIES WHO BOUGHT FROM BIG LOTS* I went through all of mine last night after I noticed, and I found 4 bottles of expired Skala! Both my Aloe Vera Conditioners (unfortunately. Looks like I've never get to try these >.<), a Jaborandi, and a Shea Butter were expired. I thought I had checked for that at purchase too, but I guess with my basket so full and several visits/trips I somehow missed some. I've kept my receipts so I'm returning those 4.

*Jaborandi Conditioner....*I used for the 1st time last night instead of the Aloe Vera Condish I discovered was expired. So far, this is my least favorite out of the 3 I've tried. Still superior to most conditioners I've tried, though. I'm not sure WHAT it is about this Skala, but the products seem to like my hair.  Gave me a lot of slip (not as much as G3 or AV masque, but more than most other brand conditioners I've tried), left my hair COMPLETELY, COMPLETELY untangled.....like wtf did I just relax/flat iron my hair untangled. A little suspect, lol. Con is the smell to me. I do not like the smell. I'm not even picky about smells of hair products so long as I get results, screw the smell! But to me, it's just too........orange-y or something. I don't know, not a fan. Otherwise, still great! Will definitely continue to use!

So yeah, Skala must like my hair, because I'm 3 for 3 right now (the AV condish does not count! Stupid expiration date ruining the only 2 AV conditioners I had -___-'). My hair is feeling fabulous! Seriously, I'm loving these products, and them being a dollar is the icing on the cake. Also, I've noticed my hair has been shedding a lot less, feels fuller/stronger, and again VERY soft all day/night long. I'm giving Skala a very, very high grade A right now! These products are FAR superior to basically ALL other conditioners I've tried. I'm 100% serious. The only thing I can say has worked as OMGAMAZING on my hair is Suave humectant. Right now, Skala is the man in my eyes.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 26, 2010)

@drapped up

Great Review......Thanks so mucH...

I have only used the Jablahblah and C3 conditioner and Aloe Vera Masque

I do feel the C3 gives me more slip...But something about the JaBlabBlah left my hair so much softer ...but they both were extremely moisturizing for me


I think I bought one FC that expires August 2010 the rest are all 2011....I was flipping those suckers over like hotcakes  in the store.....I always have a habit of looking at lot numbers and expirations....since I have worked in The cosmetic mfg. business for so long....it has made me OCD



Added:
As far as the Jab smell..someone hit it dead on the head....The Gold Dial Soap...but it goes away after I add my leave in of another flavor or brand


----------



## biancaelyse (May 26, 2010)

I've used Yes to Carrots - another line with an exp date.  When I would buy that, I'd stick it in the freezer so I could use it after expiration.

it worked fine that way when ai thawed it out.

I'll probably do the same with Skala.  It should last longer this way.


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 26, 2010)

Results of FC masque and coconut oil and coconut milk: Awesome!!!! Hair is so so soft.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 26, 2010)

I need coconut milk Now....damn!!! Damn!! damn!!! All I have is Oil


----------



## kaykaybobay (May 26, 2010)

Just wondering for those who have used skala for some time now what have you noticed different with your hair? how has it helped?  So far I have used it twice just the conditioners C3 and Aloe also the Shea mask.  My hair felt stronger I would say.  At first I thought a disaster happened with the way my hair felt - I also did not have too much slip but I did not have much hair shed when going through my wet hair - next day hair has been nice and soft from all three of those conditioners.  I went through pages of this thread yesterday - I ended up dreaming I was stalking drug stores for Skala prodcuts! I was trying to beat some woman lol to the aisle before she snatched them all up!


----------



## Americka (May 26, 2010)

Just wondering for those who have used skala for some time now what have you noticed different with your hair? Like you, my hair is also stronger. I would contribute this to using the Ceramide 3G masque. My hair is also more moisturized - I credit the SB, AV, and Jaborandi. And finally it is definitely softer, to which I will credit the SB and AV leave ins. 

How has it helped? As I said earlier, my hair is more moisturized, detangling is a breeze and I am left with soft, silky, but stronger hair. HTH!

BTW, I have been using Skala since December of last year. It is my staple product.


----------



## kaykaybobay (May 26, 2010)

Thank you for the response!  I'm a bit obsessed with this thread right now- I wish I was able to get my hands on some of the other varieties.


----------



## Americka (May 26, 2010)

kaykaybobay said:


> Thank you for the response!  I'm a bit obsessed with this thread right now- I wish I was able to get my hands on some of the other varieties.



You are so welcome! I am happy that Skala is working for you. Have you checked the Skala swap thread in the exchange forum? You might be able to trade and/or purchase other lines. Some of the ladies have discovered the 1000g masque tubs in their local BSSs and are offering them for sale.


----------



## Ltown (May 27, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> I've used Yes to Carrots - *another line with an exp date. When I would buy that, I'd stick it in the freezer so I could use it after expiration.*
> 
> it worked fine that way when ai thawed it out.
> 
> I'll probably do the same with Skala. It should last longer this way.


 
Biancaelyse, so that works? I was given some skala that I had not used and did not even look at the date so it expired in April which is only a month so freezing it will give me some more time? I usually keep things a little longer especially drugs because expiration dates don't really mean the potency is gone.  I'm true PJ so I definately should not be stocking anything I won't using fast.


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 27, 2010)

Americka said:


> Just wondering for those who have used skala for some time now what have you noticed different with your hair? *Like you, my hair is also stronger. I would contribute this to using the Ceramide 3G masque. *My hair is also more moisturized - I credit the SB, AV, and Jaborandi. And finally it is definitely softer, to which I will credit the SB and AV leave ins.
> 
> How has it helped? As I said earlier, my hair is more moisturized, detangling is a breeze and I am left with soft, silky, but stronger hair. HTH!
> 
> BTW, I have been using Skala since December of last year. It is my staple product.



Thank you for this  It sounds like you have the right moisture protein balance.  Do you have a regular routine?  How often do you use the G3 masks?  Do you use the other masks or just condishs?  If you already answered this in an earlier post, sorry


----------



## biancaelyse (May 27, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Biancaelyse, so that works? I was given some skala that I had not used and did not even look at the date so it expired in April which is only a month so freezing it will give me some more time? I usually keep things a little longer especially drugs because expiration dates don't really mean the potency is gone. I'm true PJ so I definately should not be stocking anything I won't using fast.


 

Itworked for me with the YTC Conditioner.  I bought some on clearance for $4 and stuck them in the freezer until I was ready to use them.  It worked fine.

I also refrigerate my oils and butters that I buy in bulk and they stay fresh this way.  

Heat and air make them go rancid faster.


----------



## biancaelyse (May 27, 2010)

I did a wash n go with the FC mask last night.  I was surprised that it worked well for me after reading the not so good reviews.


----------



## tanjola (May 27, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> I did a wash n go with the FC mask last night. I was surprised that it worked well for me after reading the not so good reviews.


 
Gonna try this today. Thanks


----------



## Americka (May 27, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Thank you for this  It sounds like you have the right moisture protein balance.  Do you have a regular routine?  How often do you use the G3 masks?  Do you use the other masks or just condishs?  If you already answered this in an earlier post, sorry



You are very welcome! Yes, I do believe my moisture/protein balance is at an optimum place for me. I wash at least once a week and that will include shampoo. I do a protein treatment every two weeks. I am currently out of the G3 masque, but when I had them I DC'd with them every week. I am currently using the Shea Butter masque. I shampoo (I am currently using the G3 shampoo), condition (mainly the SB, but sometimes the G3 or the AV), DC (SB) and use the SB leave in.

I also use sunflower oil as a source of ceramides, that way I don't feel guilty about not using the G3.


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 27, 2010)

Americka said:


> You are very welcome! Yes, I do believe my moisture/protein balance is at an optimum place for me. I wash at least once a week and that will include shampoo. I do a protein treatment every two weeks. I am currently out of the G3 masque, but when I had them I DC'd with them every week. I am currently using the Shea Butter masque. I shampoo (I am currently using the G3 shampoo), condition (mainly the SB, but sometimes the G3 or the AV), DC (SB) and use the SB leave in.
> 
> I also use sunflower oil as a source of ceramides, that way I don't feel guilty about not using the G3.



I am still pleasantly surprised at how well these products worked.  I am tempted to use the same combo again next week but want to try the aloe vera & shea butter, so I may CW w/ SB & DC w/AV since it has a cone.

On another note, I just joined the Ceramide Challenge & the Skala G3 has made me a believer in their importance in my hair care rotation.  I may get sunflower oil instead of WGO to add to my other conditioners since many say it stinks


----------



## Americka (May 27, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> I am still pleasantly surprised at how well these products worked.  I am tempted to use the same combo again next week but want to try the aloe vera & shea butter, so I may CW w/ SB & DC w/AV since it has a cone.
> 
> On another note, I just joined the Ceramide Challenge & the Skala G3 has made me a believer in their importance in my hair care rotation.  I may get sunflower oil instead of WGO to add to my other conditioners since many say it stinks



According to Skala's website, it is a "salon" product that has been around for 20 years or more. I originally purchased it thinking it was along the lines of Suave, VO5 and White Rain - but it's not to me. It is one of the best products I have ever used, second only to Alter Ego and Nioxin. 

I mix-n-match Skala all the time. You never know when you'll hit on a winning combination, but it looks like you did on the first try!

I just shampooed and conditioned with the Skala G3. I am DC'ing with a combination of Fruit Cocktail masque, Jaborandi conditioner, macadamia nut oil, and sunflower oil under the heat cap. I have no idea what the results will be. Congrats on joining the challenge - I am also in it, but I forget to post!


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 27, 2010)

Americka said:


> According to Skala's website, it is a "salon" product that has been around for 20 years or more. I originally purchased it thinking it was along the lines of Suave, VO5 and White Rain - but it's not to me. It is one of the best products I have ever used, second only to Alter Ego and Nioxin.
> 
> I mix-n-match Skala all the time. You never know when you'll hit on a winning combination, but it looks like you did on the first try!
> 
> I just shampooed and conditioned with the Skala G3. I am DC'ing with a combination of Fruit Cocktail masque, Jaborandi conditioner, macadamia nut oil, and sunflower oil under the heat cap. I have no idea what the results will be. Congrats on joining the challenge - I am also in it, but I forget to post!


WOW!  You really know your Skala!!  And to think that this great product had been sitting in my PJ stash, neglected

I will continue to experiment with various combos & try not to mix until I get a sense of each product's effects.  Then I will return to my kitchen-tician ways

Your DC combo sounds really good   Is macadamia nut a ceramide oil, too?


----------



## Americka (May 27, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> WOW!  You really know your Skala!!  And to think that this great product had been sitting in my PJ stash, neglected
> 
> I will continue to experiment with various combos & try not to mix until I get a sense of each product's effects.  Then I will return to my kitchen-tician ways
> 
> Your DC combo sounds really good   Is macadamia nut a ceramide oil, too?



I tend to get a bit "obsessive" with learning about stuff, but there are other ladies in this thread who know just as much. Muse, LoveAboveColor, Choctaw, and Firstborn come to mind. 

As for the DC combo - can we say "slip city"? I can't put it into words. I have to give it another try. I want to make sure that combination will give me consistent results every time. So I'll report back on it Saturday or Sunday. No, the Macadamia nut is not a ceramide oil. Skala has a masque called Chocolate Plus that includes macadamia nut oil. I bought the oil to see if there are any benefits to using it in a DC. Let's just say I like it a lot!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 27, 2010)

Ok I LOVE the G3 and I love the Jaborandi .....pretty equally actually.....G3 edges it out slightly....

BUT....tonight I couldn't decide which one to cowash with so I said I will just Mix the G3 and the Jablah ....and Ohhhh Mary Mother of Jesus.....Was this the best wash EVER!!! My hair feels literally like silk......I am just amazed at this combo......Amazed.....


----------



## Ltown (May 28, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> I did a wash n go with the FC mask last night. I was surprised that it worked well for me after reading the not so good reviews.


 
Biancaelyse, your hair is WL how much do you use of the mask or conditioner? It can't last you long and you have 2 girls right?


----------



## biancaelyse (May 28, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Biancaelyse, your hair is WL how much do you use of the mask or conditioner? It can't last you long and you have 2 girls right?


 

Correct - we go through a lot of product at my house!!  I wash their hair every other week, probably more in the summer and I co wash every other day.

I apply a palm sized scoop of product - can't do the quarter size like they usually recommend .

My kids need even more since they have more hair than I do .


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 28, 2010)

So I've decided I will try the G3 Conditioner again. Although I didn't like my hair as I rinsed out, I've noticed my hair has felt really soft and smooth since Monday (I co-washed with it again Wednesday and STILL didnt like the shower results). Idk if its the G3 or the weather or my leave ins WITH the weather but I will give the G3 another go over shampooed hair. I can't use my leave in because I forgot to refrigerate it and I see little white chunks in it. I have no idea what that is lol so I'm dumping it. So if my hair dries really soft regardless, it def has to be the G3, which I will be happy about because I HATE WASTING! Wish me luck


----------



## biancaelyse (May 28, 2010)

I am really loving that G3 leave in.  I applied a bunch to my kids' hair to detangle and put their hair in braided pony tails.

They had reall soft and smooth hair when I undid it, like a really nice braid out which is miraculous considering what their hair looked like beforehand.

I went back to BL and I bought the last 2 C3 leave ins!!  So happy!!

It works well in my hair too - I cowashed with C3 conditioner, rinsed out, applied grapeseed oil then C3 leave in and it was very nice!!

I am very lazy - I need to take pics!!


----------



## CaliDiamond (May 28, 2010)

I used the G3 condish for the first time on dry hair this morning. Left it on for 2-3 hours and I am in love with this conditioner. I have decided to make it my second favorite right after jaborandi.


----------



## Poopiedo (May 28, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> I used the G3 condish for the first time on dry hair this morning. Left it on for 2-3 hours and I am in love with this conditioner. I have decided to make it my second favorite right after jaborandi.


 

These are my favorites also.  If you have a steamer, try either one with the steamer for an hour. Pure Skalalicious!


----------



## biancaelyse (May 28, 2010)

Poopiedo said:


> These are my favorites also. If you have a steamer, try either one with the steamer for an hour. Pure Skalalicious!


 

I've been really busy for the past 2 months but I plan to do this over the weekend!!   I need to steam my hair and indulge myself!!


----------



## PJaye (May 28, 2010)

Initially, I had used the lone Shea Butter conditioner I purchased for co-washing; however, after a week’s worth of usage, I decided to test its efficacy as a leave-in conditioner.  I must say that it has worked superbly in both roles.

Now, I’ve taken to using it in a water spritz for the days when I am either unwilling or unable to completely immerse my hair in water (1/2 cup of Skala with 1 tbsp. of Hot 6 oil, 1 tsp. of Vitamin E, 1 tsp. of glycerin and approximately 8oz of water).    

This is some good stuff; I may have to stop restraining myself and buy more than one bottle at a time.


----------



## pear (May 28, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> I am really loving that G3 leave in. I applied a bunch to my kids' hair to detangle and put their hair in braided pony tails.
> 
> They had reall soft and smooth hair when I undid it, like a really nice braid out which is miraculous considering what their hair looked like beforehand.
> 
> ...


 
I really love the G3 leave in as well.  At first I was just using it on my wet hair when I rollerset and was using the shea on dry hair daily BUT I finally tried the G3 on my dry hair and


----------



## msbettyboop (May 28, 2010)

My SO and I nearly came to blows over Skala today !!!

In the mall after lunch:-
*Me*: Can we go over to the supermarket please? I need some stuff I can't find in carrefour.
*SO*: Hmm, what?
*Me*: Just some hair stuff.
*SO*: Hun, you have a bathroom full of crap already. What do you need more stuff for?
*Me*: (Ferociously) It's Skala and it's fantastic and I must have ceramides or I'll die.
*SO*: What the hell is ceramides? I can hardly turn in the bathroom yet you keep buying more crap?
*Me*: Call my hair stuff crap one more time?
*SO*: I thought you're going natural?
*Me*: I am.
*SO*: So what do you need all this stuff for? I thought it means leaving your hair alone for nature to do stuff.
*Me*: WHAT? Ok, buddy. Mind your own business and leave me and my hair alone. 
*SO*: You're the one who won't leave your hair alone. 
*Me*: Talk about my hair one more time.
*SO*: Ok, i'll meet you at the check out counter crazy hair lady.

Despite all that, I only found the avocado leave in.....


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 28, 2010)

That is so funny......My dh says the same thing....and he only eats all organic fruits and vegetables....So let him fix his lips about my products LOL......But he uses my stuff in his hair so he doesn't complain much.....Actually he doesn't complain at all....because my bills for hair products are far less than my bills were for getting my hair done all the time & buying products....


----------



## Muse (May 28, 2010)

Got my tubs of Skala Cristal Bath and Extra Lisos today! The Cristal leaked a little and got all over the tubs so I went to clean them up and it got all over my hands. So I was rinsing my hands and I noticed it took quite a bit of rinsing to get it off and when I was done my hands were SOFT! OMG I cannot wait to put this stuff on my hair! I will review it tomorrow. Oh, and the Cristal smells good but the Extra Lisos smells REALLY good.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 28, 2010)

Cannot wait to hear about the Cristal Bath- I have that version in the Kanechom and I love it. The extra lisos is divine one of the best Skala's I have tried so far.


----------



## choctaw (May 28, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Tell me more about this microwaved unsweetened dark chocolate:scratchch



I put small amount of silken tofu in blender with tablespoon of oil. I nuked small block of Ghiradelli unsweetened dark chocolate. I poured melted chocolate into blender and mixed until it looked like chocolate meringue. I have not seen the chocolate or silken tofu of since I left Virginia several years ago. 

Be careful  ... this is a *strong* protein mix. I never use heat when I deep condition, my head sweats and a plastic baggie is my limit. HTH


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 28, 2010)

Tried the G3 after my shampoo. It felt better than last time but it still did not detangle my hair. It's good enough to use up but I won't be repurchasing.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 28, 2010)

lafani said:


> My SO and I nearly came to blows over Skala today !!!
> 
> In the mall after lunch:-
> *Me*: Can we go over to the supermarket please? I need some stuff I can't find in carrefour.
> ...


 

Why does my bf think that's what going natural means too? Even after I've explained to him countless times. He said why do I need hair products if I'm going natural I'm supposed to use natural products. At the time, I had shea butter in my hair. I said this IS natural. He claims its not since we can't just go outside and get shea butter out the grass. MEN


----------



## Lita (May 28, 2010)

I look in  N. Y. C couldn't find any..Oh well!









Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kaykaybobay (May 28, 2010)

I'm enjoying Skala so far but I noticed I don't have super slip.  I'm thinking it's just because my strands are very fine - my hair just tangles. Even using a leave in the past on my wet hair my hair would have some knots to go through.  Though after using skala conditioners going through my hair wet isn't too bad compared to other products i've used.  I really enjoy the softness of my hair after using Skala as well as the strength it seems to give to my strands.  I figure the longer I use it the better my hair will be.


----------



## NikStarrr (May 28, 2010)

I tried the Ceramides G3 conditioner today.  I like it better than the Aloe Vera.  As long as I can continue to get it for a buck--I'll keep the G3 in the line-up.


----------



## tri3nity (May 28, 2010)

Are you ladies using the G3 alone? I just purchased 3 bottles from BL and trying to figure out how to incorporate it into my regimen. Should I use it after I deep condition since its used to strengthen the strand and seal the cuticle?


----------



## tri3nity (May 29, 2010)

NEWYORK20004 said:


> anybody in houston, texas find a big lots with more than just the g3 shampoo. Ive been to two already, and found nothing.



I would like to know this as well. I was going to do a BL search on tomorrow to search for more skala. Ive only been to the one on 1960 so far and found 5 bottles of G3 cond. There's 3 more in this area that I will go to tomorrow and 2 by my job that I will hit up next week. Let me know which ones youve been to so I wont go.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 29, 2010)

tanjola said:


> Is anyone using the conditioner or the masque as a leave in? is it safe to do this? I used the aloe masque as a leave in and sealed with hairveda's Cocosta oil. My curls were crazy defined, frizz free, and very soft.


 I use them both as leave ins.  No prob, my hair loves them both.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 29, 2010)

I think i'm going to stick to G3 (and chocolate), it's great my hair loves it and I just had the easiest detangling session ever when I sprayed some more water on top *love*

I can't wait to try the leave in!


----------



## drappedup (May 29, 2010)

drappedup said:


> *Jaborandi Conditioner....*I used for the 1st time last night instead of the Aloe Vera Condish I discovered was expired. So far, this is my least favorite out of the 3 I've tried. Still superior to most conditioners I've tried, though. I'm not sure WHAT it is about this Skala, but the products seem to like my hair.  Gave me a lot of slip (not as much as G3 or AV masque, but more than most other brand conditioners I've tried), left my hair COMPLETELY, COMPLETELY untangled.....like wtf did I just relax/flat iron my hair untangled. A little suspect, lol. Con is the smell to me. I do not like the smell. I'm not even picky about smells of hair products so long as I get results, screw the smell! But to me, it's just too........orange-y or something. I don't know, not a fan. Otherwise, still great! Will definitely continue to use!



*CRUCIAL SKALA UPDATE YALL (maaaaybe lol )......*

I think I have put my finger on what the smell of Jaborandi is......it reminds me of the cheap tangerine air freshener in the ladies bathroom at work! 

I totally realized this yesterday when I was in there after the cleaning lady. I was like SNIFFSNIFF......SMELLS LIKE SKALA JABORANDI!

I'm just glad I connected what it was reminding me of, lol.


----------



## drappedup (May 29, 2010)

I will say I've used Jaborandi twice more since my initial review, and I just want to say......OMG......SO SOFT. Did not know my hair could be so pillowy. 

I'm telling yall, Skala is SO close to becoming my BEST FRIEND FOREVER right now. Not even joking, lol.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 29, 2010)

kaykaybobay said:


> I'm enjoying Skala so far but I noticed I don't have super slip. I'm thinking it's just because my strands are very fine - my hair just tangles. Even using a leave in the past on my wet hair my hair would have some knots to go through. Though after using skala conditioners going through my hair wet isn't too bad compared to other products i've used. I really enjoy the softness of my hair after using Skala as well as the strength it seems to give to my strands. I figure the longer I use it the better my hair will be.


 Which SKALA products are you using?


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 29, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> Are you ladies using the G3 alone? I just purchased 3 bottles from BL and trying to figure out how to incorporate it into my regimen. Should I use it after I deep condition since its used to strengthen the strand and seal the cuticle?


 Try it alone as a conditioner or cowash..and see how it works on your hair.  THEN you'll know how best to incorporate it into your regime.
I've noticed that it acts differently on wet and dry hair.  (FOR ME)  If you've got the conditioner, also use it as a DC and see how it works for you.


----------



## kaykaybobay (May 29, 2010)

Well since I'm obsessed now with Skala I am on an endless search to get my hands on other varieties out there.  I sent an email to the Skala folks - the will not be carrying any other varieties I guess in the states for sale just the basic Shea - C3 - alone.  I found a website from Japan that has a bunch of other varieties http://www.sannas.jp/main/en/cosmetics.html?marca=150&cat=91
I'm sure shipping will kill, i'm used to ordering clothes from Japan I figure how not hair products!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 29, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> I think i'm going to stick to G3 (and chocolate), it's great my hair loves it and I just had the easiest detangling session ever when I sprayed some more water on top *love*
> 
> I can't wait to try the leave in!


 SOOOOOOOOOOO gonna try that choco!!


----------



## Americka (May 29, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> Try it alone as a conditioner or cowash..and see how it works on your hair.  THEN you'll know how best to incorporate it into your regime.
> I've noticed that it acts differently on wet and dry hair.  (FOR ME)  If you've got the conditioner, also use it as a DC and see how it works for you.



It is amazing (and fun) how much experimentation we can do with Skala. I had given up on the G3 as having as much slip as the others. Until I shampooed AND conditioned with the G3.  That's the ticket for me! I have to use them together for the awesome slip. Glad I tried!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 29, 2010)

Americka said:


> It is amazing (and fun) how much experimentation we can do with Skala. I had given up on the G3 as having as much slip as the others. Until I shampooed AND conditioned with the G3.  That's the ticket for me! I have to use them together for the awesome slip. Glad I tried!


 You know...the only shampoo I have is the Avocado...and did not realize how true that statement is until I used the shampoo WITH the conditioner.  NOW I want to go back and get the shampoos for the Aloe and G3..because that Avocado worked soooo well together.


----------



## Americka (May 29, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> You know...the only shampoo I have is the Avocado...and did not realize how true that statement is until I used the shampoo WITH the conditioner.  NOW I want to go back and get the shampoos for the Aloe and G3..because that Avocado worked soooo well together.



Go get 'em! Skala poos are the most moisturizing shampoos I have EVER used with the exception of Nioxin.


----------



## kaykaybobay (May 29, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> Which SKALA products are you using?



Right now I'm using the shea mask - could not get my hands on the C3 or Aloe mask yet to try- During the week I use the C3 conditioner and the Alone.  Both make my hair feel great! but I comb does not exactly glide through super easily.  Some sections of my hair yes, a couple of others no.  I really just think its my thin strands.


----------



## kaykaybobay (May 29, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOO gonna try that choco!!



Do you have choco? can yet get choco? cannot find it in the DC, MD, VA area - it's looking like I will have to order from Pak's or from a place in Japan lol.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 29, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> You know...the only shampoo I have is the Avocado...and did not realize how true that statement is until I used the shampoo WITH the conditioner.  NOW I want to go back and get the shampoos for the Aloe and G3..because that Avocado worked soooo well together.



Hmmmmm, I didn't buy any of the shampoos cos I'm transitioning and my hair isn't feeling sulphates any more at all but maybe I should give the choco, keratin and avocado a try and see what happens. If it doesn't work, I'll stock up anyway. It might prove better to use when I'm fully natural.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 29, 2010)

Americka said:


> Go get 'em! Skala poos are the most moisturizing shampoos I have EVER used with the exception of Nioxin.



Hey Americka, how moisturising are they? I'm a little worried about the sulphates in them.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 29, 2010)

kaykaybobay said:


> Do you have choco? can yet get choco? cannot find it in the DC, MD, VA area - it's looking like I will have to order from Pak's or from a place in Japan lol.


 It seems the ladies in the US have found it at the Brazilian hair shops.  Some of them have found lots of the other SKALA products locally.  So if you can find one of those BSS near you can check there before you order them from overseas, this will SOOOOO save you on shipping.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 29, 2010)

lafani said:


> Hmmmmm, I didn't buy any of the shampoos cos I'm transitioning and my hair isn't feeling sulphates any more at all but maybe I should give the choco, keratin and avocado a try and see what happens. If it doesn't work, I'll stock up anyway. It might prove better to use when I'm fully natural.


 hmmm since I do not shampoo too often....maybe once a month now...it doesn't seem to bother me...once there is more ng, it'll probably matter.  So will only buy one bottle of the poo's when I do run across them.  However my hair seriously loved the avocado poo...and haven't a clue what it has in it....lol...just know by how it made my hair feel...


----------



## Americka (May 29, 2010)

lafani said:


> Hey Americka, how moisturising are they? I'm a little worried about the sulphates in them.



Very! As I mentioned earlier, I'm currently using the G3 poo and con together - wonderful combination! My best experience is with the Shea Butter poo. Lafani, have you ever used a shampoo that was so moisturizing that you felt like using conditioner was unnecessary? That is my hair and the SB shampoo. I'm not the only one who has had this experience. Someone else mentioned they had to double check the bottle 'cuz they thought they grabbed the con by mistake. Stripped ain't in my vocabulary when it comes to Skala's poos. HTH!

By the way, I get jealous when you post those fabulous hauls!

Disclaimer - What works for me way not work for all!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 29, 2010)

I really like the C3 shampoo, I only used it once however...But I have found that my conditioners work just as well followed by my Trader Joe's Nourish spa shampoo ...I am really trying to avoid sulfates...so I probably don't get the true benefit of the conditioner...but thats okay....I just would rather avoid them

Edit: Not Trader Joe's Shampoo...Kinky Curly Come Clean shampoo


----------



## tenderheaded (May 29, 2010)

I tried the Shea Butter 'poo today. I'm 22 weeks post - can you say AMAZING detangling session It was the only thing different from my usual routine. I used the C3 leave-in topped with pure argan oil (CamdenGrey).

I continue to be amazed by the results from these products. I've got a bottle of the Jaborandi con and I'm afraid to use it cause I may fall more deeply in love!!!


----------



## Muse (May 29, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Cannot wait to hear about the Cristal Bath- I have that version in the Kanechom and I love it. *The extra lisos is divine one of the best Skala's I have tried so far.*



This is REALLY good to hear!



drappedup said:


> I will say I've used Jaborandi twice more since my initial review, and I just want to say......OMG......SO SOFT. Did not know my hair could be so *pillowy*.
> 
> I'm telling yall, Skala is SO close to becoming my BEST FRIEND FOREVER right now. Not even joking, lol.



Lol, yes! That is how Jaborandi makes my hair feel. Pillowy.



kaykaybobay said:


> Well since I'm obsessed now with Skala I am on an endless search to get my hands on other varieties out there.  I sent an email to the Skala folks - the will not be carrying any other varieties I guess in the states for sale just the basic Shea - C3 - alone.  I found a website from Japan that has a bunch of other varieties http://www.sannas.jp/main/en/cosmetics.html?marca=150&cat=91
> I'm sure shipping will kill, i'm used to ordering clothes from Japan I figure how not hair products!



You should check out the "Skala Available" thread in the Exchange forum first. Miss Bossy may be able to get certain ones for you in the big tubs. That's where I got my Cristal Bath and Extra Lisos from. She's suppose to be getting Avocado in soon and I think she may be checking into getting chocolate as well.


----------



## Muse (May 29, 2010)

So I just finished using the Skala Cristal Bath and WOW! It's like this company cannot make a bad product! It has great slip and it feels a little thicker than the other masques. As I rinsed it out my hair felt sooooo soft! I am airdrying right now and I didn't use any leave ins because I want to see what the Cristal will do. My hair is still soft and I am not going to add any leave ins because I don't feel like I need to. The smell is not overwhelming and very pleasant. G3 masque was my favorite before trying Cristal but I think Cristal is my fav now. What's strange is that the ingredients are VERY simple.

Ingredients: Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Petrolatum, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Citric Acid, Parfum.

That's it! I don't know how they do it but they do. I have used cons with all kinds of vitamins and minerals and goodies in them but aren't HALF as good as this one. I think I'm going to stock up on this one!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 30, 2010)

tenderheaded said:


> I tried the Shea Butter 'poo today. I'm 22 weeks post - can you say AMAZING detangling session It was the only thing different from my usual routine. I used the C3 leave-in topped with pure argan oil (CamdenGrey).
> 
> I continue to be amazed by the results from these products. I've got a bottle of the Jaborandi con and I'm afraid to use it cause I may fall more deeply in love!!!


 Isn't it AMAZING how this stuff works from person to person.....thinkin' about poor MzMo and her SB experience....am soo glad to hear it worked for you!!!


----------



## msbettyboop (May 30, 2010)

Americka said:


> Very! As I mentioned earlier, I'm currently using the G3 poo and con together - wonderful combination! My best experience is with the Shea Butter poo. Lafani, have you ever used a shampoo that was so moisturizing that you felt like using conditioner was unnecessary? That is my hair and the SB shampoo. I'm not the only one who has had this experience. Someone else mentioned they had to double check the bottle 'cuz they thought they grabbed the con by mistake. Stripped ain't in my vocabulary when it comes to Skala's poos. HTH!
> 
> By the way, I get jealous when you post those fabulous hauls!
> 
> Disclaimer - What works for me way not work for all!



Ok. I got 2 avocado poos today. Quite dramatically. 

They'd run out of chocolate. As I approached the shelves, I noticed there was just the 2 poos left and there were 2 women in front of the shelf yakking excitedly in some strange language and they kept repeating skala and avocado, so I hurled myself at the shelf to get the last 2 poos nearly dislocating my right ankle. This is a very serious matter. I think I might need some therapy when I'm done with this skala madness!!!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 30, 2010)

I am truly a believer ...after using just G3 conditioner and the G3 leave in...My hair Needs nothing else.....I am going to visit my Mom today...I am gonna have the hubs stop at every BL between my house and hers.....Not sure how many that is...But I do know there are at least 3 loll.....He is gonna be overjoyed....

Actually I just told him and he is fine with it......so hopefully I find some goodies


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 30, 2010)

I cowashed with Skala G3 today for the first time.  I never had such an easier time when I detangled in the shower!!  I am 9 weeks post which may not seem like a lot but my hair is extremely dense and coarse.  But wow!  I was impressed!    This will so come in handy as I attempt to stretch to 12 weeks for the first time ever.    Maybe something I can even consider using if I decide to transition in the future 

I followed with my regular leave ins as well as G3 leave in and now air drying.  I am very pleased and would say that hunting for SKALA was worth it!!


----------



## kaykaybobay (May 30, 2010)

With each review and post mixed with my positive skala experiences I feel more and more obsessed with this stuff!


----------



## Muse (May 30, 2010)

I just want to say that anyone trying Skala on the DL and is having a bad experience with it please post it here. We don't bite (even if you don't like it). After reading the thread MoMo started I saw a lot of bandwagon bashing and "Skala didn't work for me". Seems as though a lot of unsatisfied users came out of the woodwork. The whole time I'm thinking 'Now why didn't we hear about this?'. Now I know it's not required to post a review but it just seems like some people are just waiting to bash the product rather that saying hey this didn't work any suggestions? That's why I appreciated MoMo's review because she did come into this thread and do that but it just didn't agree with her hair.


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 30, 2010)

choctaw said:


> I put small amount of silken tofu in blender with tablespoon of oil. I nuked small block of Ghiradelli unsweetened dark chocolate. I poured melted chocolate into blender and mixed until it looked like chocolate meringue. I have not seen the chocolate or silken tofu of since I left Virginia several years ago.
> 
> Be careful  ... this is a *strong* protein mix. I never use heat when I deep condition, my head sweats and a plastic baggie is my limit. HTH



This sounds good,  & my hair likes protein, but what is chocolate supposed to do for the hair?


----------



## Americka (May 30, 2010)

Muse said:


> I just want to say that anyone trying Skala on the DL and is having a bad experience with it please post it here. We don't bite (even if you don't like it). After reading the thread MoMo started I saw a lot of bandwagon bashing and "Skala didn't work for me". Seems as though a lot of unsatisfied users came out of the woodwork. The whole time I'm thinking 'Now why didn't we hear about this?'. Now I know it's not required to post a review but it just seems like some people are just waiting to bash the product rather that saying hey this didn't work any suggestions? That's why I appreciated MoMo's review because she did come into this thread and do that but it just didn't agree with her hair.



You must read minds for a living because you certainly have captured my thoughts perfectly!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 30, 2010)

Muse said:


> I just want to say that anyone trying Skala on the DL and is having a bad experience with it please post it here. We don't bite (even if you don't like it). After reading the thread MoMo started I saw a lot of bandwagon bashing and "Skala didn't work for me". Seems as though a lot of unsatisfied users came out of the woodwork. The whole time I'm thinking 'Now why didn't we hear about this?'. Now I know it's not required to post a review but it just seems like some people are just waiting to bash the product rather that saying hey this didn't work any suggestions? That's why I appreciated MoMo's review because she did come into this thread and do that but it just didn't agree with her hair.



Exactly...everyone is grown up here...and nobody bites, hard anyway...I am new and I have been welcomed with nothing but kindness...even when I first reported that it left my hair coated....You guys told me different options to try and happily they worked for me. No one made me feel bad because I had a negative experience


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 30, 2010)

It's funny, cuz don't care if someone bites my head off or not...can only report how a product works for me...what i've learned from being in this comm...SOMEONE has an answer and if not...people give enough thoughts and comments that I can figure something out that works for ME.  I too am glad MzMo posted her comments, just wish others who had a bad experience could/would have posted in this thread as well.
oh well...hindsight is 20/20 and what works for one...may not work for another...
that's why they got Mikey to try it.
As for me and my head....we be SKALAHEADS ALLLLLLLLLLLL THE WAY


----------



## tri3nity (May 30, 2010)

well my husband had to work today, so I stalked "several" bl today and finally found jaborandi. The cashier say they get the "green" one too. So which one is that?


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 30, 2010)

either Aloe Vera OR Avocado


----------



## tri3nity (May 30, 2010)

oooh I will definitely be stalking that location!


----------



## choctaw (May 30, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> This sounds good,  & my hair likes protein, but what is chocolate supposed to do for the hair?



Chocolate has a lot of fat in the form of yellowish or black cocoa butter. Cocoa butter is very moisturizing for the hair


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 30, 2010)

^:scratchchI think will melt a piece of chocolate in my Skala Shea Butter Mask


----------



## Nita81 (May 30, 2010)

I found a few bottles today

1 Ceramides conditioner
1 Aloe Vera conditioner
2 Shea Butter masques
1 Aloe Vera masque
1 Fruit Cocktail masque


----------



## Toy (May 31, 2010)

I used the Skala shea butter conditioner Masques yesterday for about an hour under a heat cap my hair loves the conditioner thank goodness i bought 3 jars.


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 31, 2010)

Ok ladies I am here to vent.  I ordered some Skala from Paks about a month ago, well today I went back and there arent even listed on their site anymore!!!!!!

Now I know LHCF can shut down a site but damit I just wanted 1 more chocalte condish and mask.  Yall just wrong, just wrong. All I know is that they betta get some more in and quick!


----------



## kaykaybobay (May 31, 2010)

Sooo I had to try the C3 Shampoo just too see what difference it would make using it along with the matching products - I give it a thumbs up! it took no time to remove any tangles that I had, my come pretty much eased through! I put no additional moisturizer in my hair until this morning just a tad bit of castor oil on each section.  I wanted to also see how my hair felt after using the C3 line by itself.  I would give that a positive as well - hair pretty moisturized - but I still needed just a dab of castor oil - but that's just me and my fine normally parched strands.  
I also have some questions for skala fans - my goals from using this line is just having moisturized hair (have that) - stronger hair - preventing of the splits my natural hair has (some very nasty ones  and stopping the little breaks I do get from time to time

1. What hair goals do you want to accomplish from using the skala lines or have accomplished
2. How long did it take to notice a reduction of any hair issues since using skala


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 31, 2010)

^^I don't have any goals just from using this line however the first time I used my jabarondi masque my hair instantly became softer, moisturized, healthier and it's stayed that way. I used the masque about...4,5 weeks ago?? It's been a while. I battered and abused my hair with heat last week and normally the first thing I'll notice are crunchy ends. Nope not this time..my ends were still moisturized and I just DC'd to get my hair back into shape the next week.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 31, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> I am truly a believer ...after using just G3 conditioner and the G3 leave in...My hair Needs nothing else.....I am going to visit my Mom today...I am gonna have the hubs stop at every BL between my house and hers.....Not sure how many that is...But I do know there are at least 3 loll.....He is gonna be overjoyed....
> 
> Actually I just told him and he is fine with it......so hopefully I find some goodies


 
I really love the G3 and luckily that is the one that my BL has the most of. I did get my hands on some Avocado, Chocolate and Shea Butter so I will be trying those but I could see myself using the G3 exclusively.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 31, 2010)

So I took out my senegalese twist prematurely and I decided to DC with the avocado mask. I absolutely love how soft my hair is right now and detangling was NOT an issue (I'll be 11 months post on 6/3 so this was by far the easiest detangling session). My hair is currently in a wet bun and the only product I put on my hair is argan oil, so I will report back later on to see how it dries.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 31, 2010)

Have any kitchen chemists in here tried any of the following please:-


Keratin + chocolate
Avocado + chocolate
Avocado + shea butter
Shea butter + chocolate
I'm particularly interested in mix 1 & 2 and want to give either one a try this weekend if possible. TIA


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 31, 2010)

OOOH those mixes sound delish 

ETA: never tried them, but the shea butter & chocolate sounds interesting.




lafani said:


> Have any kitchen chemists in here tried any of the following please:-
> 
> 
> Keratin + chocolate
> ...


----------



## choctaw (May 31, 2010)

I used ORS olive oil replenishing pak for first time today and rinsed out. Felt a tangle in rear above nape. I conditioner washed & detangled with Skala G3 ceramides. Wore a turbie twist to absorb excess water while I got dressed. It was easy to juice with CFCG, section hair and do 5 braids, tuck under ballcap and run out the door.


----------



## tri3nity (May 31, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> I am truly a believer ...after using just G3 conditioner and the G3 leave in...My hair Needs nothing else.....I am going to visit my Mom today...I am gonna have the hubs stop at every BL between my house and hers.....Not sure how many that is...But I do know there are at least 3 loll.....He is gonna be overjoyed....
> 
> Actually I just told him and he is fine with it......so hopefully I find some goodies



you're lucky! My husband band me from BLJ told me he better not find out I've been to big lots for another 2 months or so. Soooo while he went to go get more meat for our bbq today, I wen to the last one within a 20 mile radius of our house and bought 5 avocado con, they didn't have poo. 5 shea and 1 poo! (he said he better not find out) I just made it home and he's still out shopping!


----------



## dancinstallion (May 31, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> you're lucky! My husband band me from BLJ told me he better not find out I've been to big lots for another 2 months or so. Soooo while he went to go get more meat for our bbq today, I wen to the last one within a 20 mile radius of our house and bought 5 avocado con, they didn't have poo. 5 shea and 1 poo! (he said he better not find out) I just made it home and he's still out shopping!


 

Which one did you go to?   I am just curious because I went to 6 a few weeks ago and they didn't have anything besides G3 poo.


----------



## tri3nity (May 31, 2010)

dancinstallion said:


> Which one did you go to?   I am just curious because I went to 6 a few weeks ago and they didn't have anything besides G3 poo.



I got the Jaborini from the location @ Westheimer & Gessner near where I work and the Shea and Avocado in the Woodlands off Sawdust today. That's about 15 minutes from my house.


----------



## Coffee (May 31, 2010)

My recent Skala haul & Lissitive review

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=472284&highlight=


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=472350&highlight=


----------



## dancinstallion (May 31, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> I got the Jaborini from the location @ Westheimer & Gessner near where I work and the Shea and Avocado in the Woodlands off Sawdust today. That's about 15 minutes from my house.


 
Thanks. I went to kirby, 45 tidwell, pearland, westheimer gessner, missouri city, and another one downtown. I will try to check again since it seems like they may have restocked. But I won't go to no more than 2 this time.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 31, 2010)

I tried just co-washing my hair without any Skala conditioner but just using my regular conditioners, Trader Joe's and Suave...and using only the G3 Leave In.....and the results were so great....to be honest ...I think the leave in is what is making my curls so defined and soft.....I get great slip with the conditioner...But after weeks of experimenting it is the Leave-In that is the staple for me....because it works with any of my products...I did not find the skala conditioner alone without the leave-in left my hair defined and not as soft after it dried...but soft nevertheless ...but it feels like fluffy goodness after the leave-In....
Even on dry hair....adding a bit of leave-in makes my hair all refreshed and lovely without washing it

I have been doing a lot of experimenting just so I give the accurate reviews on my experience with the products.....
So for me...I will continue to use the conditioner....not a big must that I repurchase...But the leave-In is a MUST for me.....
I have not tried any of the Masque extensively so no new reviews on those


----------



## tri3nity (May 31, 2010)

dancinstallion said:


> Thanks. I went to kirby, 45 tidwell, pearland, westheimer gessner, missouri city, and another one downtown. I will try to check again since it seems like they may have restocked. But I won't go to no more than 2 this time.



I found the Jaborini at westheimer and gessner. I didn't know there was one on Kirby! Still looking for avocado shampo and the whole aloe and chocolate line!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 31, 2010)

The Ceramides G3 Leave In Ingredients.....
Not sure if they have been listed

Aqua (water), Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Propylene Clycol, Glycerin, Ceramides G3: (Laureth-2 (and) Mireth-2 (and) Octyldodecanol (and) Cetyl Lactate (and) Soybean Oil and Hydrigenated Polyisobutene (and) Ethyl Linoleate (and) Ethyl Oleate), Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Citric Acid, Parfum (fragrance)


----------



## tri3nity (May 31, 2010)

I used G3 for the first time yesterday and I must say I love it! I clarified with Avalon lemon and shea, then poo'd with the G3, dc with ytc hair & scalp mask, followed by the G3 and a cold rinse and LTR leave in (1st x using this too) sat under the dryer to knock most of the water out of it and put on my satin bonnet and went to bed. Oh my god this morning! Keep in mind I am a relaxed 4a, my hair was bouncy and flowing without flat ironing. I just combed it with a wide tooth comb and kept it moving! (just like my hair) so far so good! Next week i'll try the avocado!


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 1, 2010)

Avocado is my new love I really like the smell and the results are wonderful. I think I like it better than that Fruit Cocktail. I still have the Shea Butter, Chocolate and the Kanechom Mixed Chocolate to try. I plan on using the G3 shampoo everytime I wash and then just using each masque afterwards to get a feel for them. Any breakage I was having has been stopped in it's tracks since I have been using Skala.


----------



## biancaelyse (Jun 1, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Avocado is my new love I really like the smell and the results are wonderful. I think I like it better than that Fruit Cocktail. I still have the Shea Butter, Chocolate and the Kanechom Mixed Chocolate to try. I plan on using the G3 shampoo everytime I wash and then just using each masque afterwards to get a feel for them. Any breakage I was having has been stopped in it's tracks since I have been using Skala.


 

Glad it works for you.  I had the big wash day yesterday and shampooed both kids after they were in our pool . 

Their hair usually is super-tangled from the chlorine and it takes hours to wash and condition.

I pooed both with G3 and followed it with a G3/Jaborandi blend and let it sit for about 10 minutes under a shower cap.

*It was like a miracle - no tangles, very little hair shed and I was done while the sun was still up!!  *It took about 1/3 the usual time so I was ecstatic to have my day back!!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 1, 2010)

*** G3 is the bizzzness......I swear all I need is about 10 bottles of the Leave-In and I would be happy as all get out**** I have four now....I will hunt the other 6 down soon


----------



## Muse (Jun 1, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> It's funny, cuz don't care if someone bites my head off or not...can only report how a product works for me...what i've learned from being in this comm...SOMEONE has an answer and if not...people give enough thoughts and comments that I can figure something out that works for ME.  I too am glad MzMo posted her comments, just wish others who had a bad experience could/would have posted in this thread as well.
> oh well...hindsight is 20/20 and what works for one...may not work for another...
> *that's why they got Mikey to try it.*
> As for me and my head....we be SKALAHEADS ALLLLLLLLLLLL THE WAY



 You are a riot LAC!



kaykaybobay said:


> Sooo I had to try the C3 Shampoo just too see what difference it would make using it along with the matching products - I give it a thumbs up! it took no time to remove any tangles that I had, my come pretty much eased through! I put no additional moisturizer in my hair until this morning just a tad bit of castor oil on each section.  I wanted to also see how my hair felt after using the C3 line by itself.  I would give that a positive as well - hair pretty moisturized - but I still needed just a dab of castor oil - but that's just me and my fine normally parched strands.
> I also have some questions for skala fans - my goals from using this line is just having moisturized hair (have that) - stronger hair - preventing of the splits my natural hair has (some very nasty ones  and stopping the little breaks I do get from time to time
> 
> 1. *What hair goals do you want to accomplish from using the skala lines or have accomplished
> 2. How long did it take to notice a reduction of any hair issues since using skala*


  It was mt goal to gain more moisturized and stronger hair. I had a LOT of breakage from BKT and I did not do a hardcore protein treatment to stop it. I found this Skala thread and started using it daily without fail. Now I do not see any breakage, when I try to break shed hairs they finally resist and my hair is more moisturized like never before (but that could be because I'm wetting it daily but I know Skala helps).

I believe it took two weeks of daily use to see a major difference and I think I have been using it for 3-4 weeks now.




*Frisky* said:


> Avocado is my new love I really like the smell and the results are wonderful. I think I like it better than that Fruit Cocktail. I still have the Shea Butter, Chocolate and the Kanechom Mixed Chocolate to try. I plan on using the G3 shampoo everytime I wash and then just using each masque afterwards to get a feel for them. Any breakage I was having has been stopped in it's tracks since I have been using Skala.



Are you using the Avocado con or masque?


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 1, 2010)

Anybody using any of these cons as a DC? I'm thinking of adding some honey, grapeseed & wheat protein to the jaborini!!  I'm going to do the first time alone then experiment my mid week wash!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> **** G3 is the bizzzness......*I swear all I need is about 10 bottles of the Leave-In and I would be happy as all get out**** I have four now....I will hunt the other 6 down soon


 
Thanks.  Good to Know. 

I plan to replace my Vials of Matrix Ceramides with Skala G3.


----------



## Americka (Jun 1, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> Anybody using any of these cons as a DC? I'm thinking of adding some honey, grapeseed & wheat protein to the jaborini!!  I'm going to do the first time alone then experiment my mid week wash!



I've never used a con by itself as a DC. However, I have mixed the FC masque, Jaborandi con, macadamia nut oil and vitamin e oil as a DC. Can we say ? I think it was the Jaborandi that set it off.


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 1, 2010)

Guess I'll be adding vitamin e to my oils again!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Jun 2, 2010)

Americka said:


> I've never used a con by itself as a DC. However, I have mixed the FC masque, Jaborandi con, macadamia nut oil and vitamin e oil as a DC. Can we say ? I think it was the Jaborandi that set it off.


 I am SOOOOOOOOOO lovin' the mixologist in you!!!


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 2, 2010)

Muse said:


> Are you using the Avocado con or masque?


 Masque....


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Jun 2, 2010)

lafani said:


> Have any kitchen chemists in here tried any of the following please:-
> 
> 
> Keratin + chocolate
> ...


 Am considering #3.  Tried the SB by itself..and it didn't give me the slip of the AV....Tried the AVO by itself and LUSTED it...much more than the AV... However the AV and I are still on a love, love relationship....tried to AV and the SB and that was nice...but something in the SB, just doesn't do right on my head (posted this before)...sooo am gonna give it a mix with first the AVO and then the C3 and see what it does.  I don't have a lot of it so, not too concerned.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Jun 2, 2010)

kaykaybobay said:


> 1. What hair goals do you want to accomplish from using the skala lines or have accomplished
> 2. How long did it take to notice a reduction of any hair issues since using skala


 
1 ~ continue to get healthy hair...learn what really works and keep on improving my regime.  
2 ~ after the 1st wash noticed the softness and as the days have gone by, tha softness continues and hair actually seems to be stronger...


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Jun 2, 2010)

Last night I mixed Shea Butter and Aloe Vera masque to cowash.  SLIPPERY GOODNESS!!!!!!!  I then applied the Shea Butter leave in (I have no aloe vera leave in) and my hair is sooooo soft this morning.  

The ceramide, Jabawhatever and FC alone did nothing for me, so I am gonna try mixing them.  I think I will definitely mix FC with the shea and aloe vera masque.  If that doesn't work, look for me in the Swap thread.  

I haven't been blessed with any Avocado masque YET.


----------



## crvlngrhair (Jun 2, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> Am considering #3.  Tried the SB by itself..and it didn't give me the slip of the AV....Tried the AVO by itself and LUSTED it...much more than the AV... However the AV and I are still on a love, love relationship....tried to AV and the SB and that was nice...but something in the SB, just doesn't do right on my head (posted this before)...sooo am gonna give it a mix with first the AVO and then the C3 and see what it does.  I don't have a lot of it so, not too concerned.



I did a mix of SB and AVO and all I can say is WOW! That was seriously I've felt anything melt tangles away, I followed it up with the C3 con and leave in and airdried and was in absolute heaven!


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 2, 2010)

where are you ladies finding the mask. They don't have them in any of the BL here. I would love to try them though!


----------



## adw425 (Jun 2, 2010)

I hate the smell as well referencing your post before this one, but man my hair loves the Jaborandi stuff and the ingredients are wonderful.  I am not even that sensitive to smells, but I absolutely hate that smell...




drappedup said:


> *CRUCIAL SKALA UPDATE YALL (maaaaybe lol )......*
> 
> I think I have put my finger on what the smell of Jaborandi is......it reminds me of the cheap tangerine air freshener in the ladies bathroom at work!
> 
> ...


----------



## Americka (Jun 2, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOOO lovin' the mixologist in you!!!



You are so crazy! I record what I've concocted in my hair diary in case I have an un-Skala moment. 

FC is okay, but alone it's not like the others. However, as a part of the previously mentioned mix, it is awesome. I want to try Choctaw's suggestion of using unsweetened chocolate. *back to review that post*


----------



## Americka (Jun 2, 2010)

choctaw said:


> I put small amount of silken tofu in blender with tablespoon of oil. I nuked small block of Ghiradelli unsweetened dark chocolate. I poured melted chocolate into blender and mixed until it looked like chocolate meringue. I have not seen the chocolate or silken tofu of since I left Virginia several years ago.
> 
> *Be careful  ... this is a strong protein mix. *I never use heat when I deep condition, my head sweats and a plastic baggie is my limit. HTH



Bumping for anyone interested! Please pay attention to the red!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jun 2, 2010)

Is it me or has anyone else noticed that your hair  stays straighter longer when you use the G3 con or masque?


----------



## choctaw (Jun 2, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> Is it me or has anyone else noticed that your hair  stays straighter longer when you use the G3 con or masque?



 One of the ingredients is cetyl lactate (lactic acid).


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 2, 2010)

Americka said:


> You are so crazy! I record what I've concocted in my hair diary in case I have an un-Skala moment.
> 
> FC is okay, but alone it's not like the others. However, as a part of the previously mentioned mix, it is awesome. I want to try Choctaw's suggestion of using unsweetened chocolate. *back to review that post*



You know I was googling chocolate for hair the other day, I think I may try this too


----------



## Americka (Jun 2, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> You know I was googling chocolate for hair the other day, I think I may try this too



Post your mix and results here when you do!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 2, 2010)

will do


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 2, 2010)

So I have been using Skala products( Aloe vera & G3) for about over a month now and it seems that it has made my hair dry. This has been the only change I made in my regi. I started using g3 because i am in the ceramides challenge before I found this thread, it makes my hair soft when washing out which I loved but I have recently noticed that my hair seems very dry afterwards with prolonged use. Aloe vera seems to do the same. I have used Jaborandi twice and I will never use it again, at first I thought it was me but it made my hair shed something crazy when combing the conditioner. I skipped a week and used my other conditioners combed and my normal hair shedding like a dimesize. Then the following week I use Jaborandi again and I got loads of hair in my shower comb. The fruit cocktail masque did nothing for my hair. I will just use Skala for my wigs


----------



## Americka (Jun 2, 2010)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> So I have been using Skala products( Aloe vera & G3) for about over a month now and it seems that it has made my hair dry. This has been the only change I made in my regi. I started using g3 because i am in the ceramides challenge before I found this thread, it makes my hair soft when washing out which I loved but I have recently noticed that my hair seems very dry afterwards with prolonged use. Aloe vera seems to do the same. I have used Jaborandi twice and I will never use it again, at first I thought it was me but it made my hair shed something crazy when combing the conditioner. I skipped a week and used my other conditioners combed and my normal hair shedding like a dimesize. Then the following week I use Jaborandi again and I got loads of hair in my shower comb. The fruit cocktail masque did nothing for my hair. I will just use Skala for my wigs



Thank you so much for that review! I'm sorry that Skala did not work for you, but I am happy you recognized early on that it is not to your advantage to keep using it.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 2, 2010)

Americka said:


> Thank you so much for that review! I'm sorry that Skala did not work for you, but I am happy you recognized early on that it is not to your advantage to keep using it.


 

yeah I loved the softness when washing out, I was disappointed that this was the culprit. I will have to go back to Keracare humecto for DC and probably silicon mix for my ceramide fix. However Skala does wonders for my processed and virgin hair wigs so atleast my small stash will not go to waste


----------



## Muse (Jun 2, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Masque....



Aww lucky! I cannot wait to get that I love the regular con and can only imagine how the masque will be. Coffee said this one is at the top or her list. Above chocolate!



Fab_Nikki said:


> Last night I mixed Shea Butter and Aloe Vera masque to cowash.  SLIPPERY GOODNESS!!!!!!!  I then applied the Shea Butter leave in (I have no aloe vera leave in) and my hair is sooooo soft this morning.
> 
> The ceramide, Jabawhatever and FC alone did nothing for me, so I am gonna try mixing them.  I think I will definitely mix FC with the shea and aloe vera masque.  If that doesn't work, look for me in the Swap thread.
> 
> I haven't been blessed with any Avocado masque YET.



Thanks for the review. See SB didn't really do it for me but thank goodness there are so many to choose from so if you can get them and don't mind experimenting then you're bound to find at least one product you like.



CaliDiamond said:


> Is it me or has anyone else noticed that your hair  stays straighter longer when you use the G3 con or masque?



YES!! I think that's why I like G3 so much it straightens my hair and keeps it that way, frizzies and all.



mzsophisticated26 said:


> So I have been using Skala products( Aloe vera & G3) for about over a month now and it seems that it has made my hair dry. This has been the only change I made in my regi. I started using g3 because i am in the ceramides challenge before I found this thread, it makes my hair soft when washing out which I loved but I have recently noticed that my hair seems very dry afterwards with prolonged use. Aloe vera seems to do the same. I have used Jaborandi twice and I will never use it again, at first I thought it was me but it made my hair shed something crazy when combing the conditioner. I skipped a week and used my other conditioners combed and my normal hair shedding like a dimesize. Then the following week I use Jaborandi again and I got loads of hair in my shower comb. The fruit cocktail masque did nothing for my hair. I will just use Skala for my wigs



Like Americka said, thanks for reviewing. I was trying to think about what could be the problem but you are having this issue with both AV and G3 maybe it just doesn't agree with you hair. Bummer! Have you tried them on your wigs yet? How does it work on those? Also you can check the expiration date on the Skala. I had to throw out ALL of my SB because they were all expired. I know some poos and cons can be used well past expiration and perform just fine while others not so much. So I am wondering if maybe Skala is one of those products that just can't go past its expiration date. Just a thought.

ETA: Ok I read your reply above about the wigs.


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 2, 2010)

A shout out to selfstyled!!!  woo-hoo!!  Just cause, thats all...


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 2, 2010)

I forgot to give my review on the Avocado Poo. I can't believe I'm saying this about Poo but I actually liked it.  I diluted 1tsp in 24oz of water and poured over my head and messaged it in and rinsed in the shower. My hair didn't feel striped like it does when I use Suave poo in the same manner, and the smell is so yummy...

After I rinsed the poo out I applied the aloe vera condish. Waited a few mintues and then rinsed out. As you can see from my avi pic, I am working with a jungle, but let me tell you something, I don't know if the Avo poo enchanced the Aloe condish but detangling was a breeze for me. I did not use any other product on my hair, not even leave-in! I couldn't believe how fast I was able to detangle my hair, I thought I was dreaming. For me the poo and condish work well together.


----------



## Americka (Jun 2, 2010)

Great review! I think aloe is an awesome detangler. I used some on a dried out braid out (my hair tangles something awful with braid outs) and hopped in the shower. It was like silk! Lately, I've been leaving a little conditioner in after the final rinse. I still use the leave in though. I like the results.


----------



## mango387 (Jun 2, 2010)

I went to Detroit over the weekend.  I found tons of G3, Shea Butter, Avocado, and Aloe Vera masques at the Big Lots on 35603 S. Gratiot Ave. in Macomb I found a smaller number of masques at 33100 Schoenherr Road in Warren.  Yes, I did do something besides hunt for Skala on my mini-vacation/family visit, but I did make time to find what I could not locate in Alabama.


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 2, 2010)

oh no! All of the shea and avocados that I found are expired! I know I threw that receipt away because I had no intentions of having to take them back!!!


----------



## Americka (Jun 2, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> oh no! All of the shea and avocados that I found are expired! I know I threw that receipt away because I had no intentions of having to take them back!!!



What is the expiration date?


----------



## JaneLane (Jun 2, 2010)

yeah, so.... i only read like five posts in this thread but the fact that it's 150 pages made me feel like i was missing out on something big. needless to say, i went to right to big lots and cleaned them out. 

...and i thought my pj days were over. 

....now i can go back and read about what i just bought. smh


----------



## Americka (Jun 2, 2010)

JaneLane said:


> yeah, so.... i only read like five posts in this thread but the fact that it's 150 pages made me feel like i was missing out on something big. needless to say, i went to right to big lots and cleaned them out.
> 
> ...and i thought my pj days were over.
> 
> ....now i can go back and read about what i just bought. smh



Well...*clears throat* Welcome! What did you purchase and how much of each? Have you ever used Skala before?


----------



## JaneLane (Jun 2, 2010)

Americka said:


> Well...*clears throat* Welcome! What did you purchase and how much of each? Have you ever used Skala before?


 
i just bought conditioners .. a couple of the jaborandi, acovado, aloe vera, ceramides g3.. i only bought one shampoo (ceramides) and one masque (aloe vera). i don't even know if i bought the right things. lol i was just looking for the name..

i'm gonna finish skimming through this thread, then head back up there.  i left a lot and, apparently, i shouldn't have. lol

eta: i've never used skala before... i was actually looking for something moisturizing for my bro, he's always coming to me talking about how dry his hair is. i don't really fuss with my hair much anymore... but i'd like to see how they work on him.


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 2, 2010)

march for the shea and april for the avocado. Do I have anytime to use them you think?


----------



## Americka (Jun 2, 2010)

JaneLane said:


> i just bought conditioners .. a couple of the jaborandi, acovado, aloe vera, ceramides g3.. i only bought one shampoo (ceramides) and one masque (aloe vera). i don't even know if i bought the right things. lol i was just looking for the name..
> 
> i'm gonna finish skimming through this thread, then head back up there.  i left a lot and, apparently, i shouldn't have. lol



Just remember that each of the product lines has a specific purpose, so try to purchase those that address the issues you may have with your hair. Also, clarify your hair before you use it for the first time. Looks like you purchased the most sought after lines. Finish reading the thread and remember we are here if you have any questions. HHG!


----------



## Americka (Jun 2, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> march for the shea and april for the avocado. Do I have anytime to use them you think?



I did a quick read on the 'net for expired hair products. Usually products lose their effectiveness after 3 years. I cannot recommend using them to you. Perhaps you can call the BL where they were purchased from and explain the situation. Maybe they can give you a store credit. Make them understand the products were expired when purchased. I'm sorry this has happened to you. BL should have pulled those expired products.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok. So I thought I'd post on the thread that made me join LHCF. lol. My little Skala haul seems to be growing slowly daily.
I'm in LOVE with the Ceramides. It made my hair so soft and shiny and it felt unbelievably strong! The Ceramides masque was even better! It made my new growth pop like I've never seen before. Definitely can't wait to try this one as a full natural. 

The Shea butter gave me the most slip I've ever had in the world! My hair felt like butter when I first put it on. I then \ sprayed Aphogee Keratin restructurizer and put on a cap and let it sit over night. When I washed out the masque the next day I thought somebody replaced my hair with silk. I thought I had over conditioned, but when I washed it out, it felt so soft and strong. I dont know if aphogee had anything to do with that, but I will be doing that again.

Aloe Vera masque was just ok for me. After I finish the 3 masques I have I probably won't be repurchasing. I still haven't tried the fruit cocktail, but I will next time I deep condition.


----------



## Americka (Jun 2, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> Ok. So I thought I'd post on the thread that made me join LHCF. lol. My little Skala haul seems to be growing slowly daily.
> I'm in LOVE with the Ceramides. It made my hair so soft and shiny and it felt unbelievably strong! The Ceramides masque was even better! It made my new growth pop like I've never seen before. Definitely can't wait to try this one as a full natural.
> 
> The Shea butter gave me the most slip I've ever had in the world! My hair felt like butter when I first put it on. I then \ sprayed Aphogee Keratin restructurizer and put on a cap and let it sit over night. When I washed out the masque the next day I thought somebody replaced my hair with silk. I thought I had over conditioned, but when I washed it out, it felt so soft and strong. I dont know if aphogee had anything to do with that, but I will be doing that again.
> ...



Welcome to the Skala Nation! Awesome review! The G3 had to grow on me, but I love it. And as everyone in this thread knows, SB is my baby. I LOVE the leave in! AV is a really good detangler. Have you used it this way? FC is okay for most of us - I use it as a base for my DC and mix other things with it. Don't forget to give us your review for FC! HHG!!


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 2, 2010)

Ahh love the Skala - I have been using for just about couple of weeks.  I have been really happy with the results so far - I used the C3 line Sunday - hair was very moisturized - still shedding few breaks ( i still have some splits in my natural hair ).  Prior to that I alternated conditioners - I used  Avocado and C3 together and used a shampoo bar.  Yesterday I decided to clarify - I used Giovanni Clarifying poo - then I used the C3 conditioner and Avocado together - also the C3 leave in - going through my wet hair was verrrryy easy - I still have a wacky section to detangle but I am hoping over time that goes away as well as my splits.  I had no breaks just a few shed hairs! This morning I took out my braids - hair super soft! Right now super soft and just awesome - I did do some finger combing to get out some shed hairs - noticed no breaks on the sink at all.  I really think Skala is it! I am so glad I decided to read this thread!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 2, 2010)

Big Lots has that rewards card thing like the grocery...and I know they keep track of your purchases that way even if you don't have a receipt.....


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 2, 2010)

So tonight I used the chocolate mask as a cowash. Can we say Slip city and unbelievable softness . I can tell this is going to work wonders on my NG as a DC under the steamer (just talking about this makes me excited )this is my favorite by far I can NOT wait until I'm 100% natural to use these products.

So far I have used the following: Chocolate, Ceramides, Avocado, S.O.S emergency, and Shea butter (and I love them all)


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 2, 2010)

@tri3nity maybe if you used a credit/debit card that can be your proof of of purchase. just a thought.


----------



## Lita (Jun 3, 2010)

Any skala in N.Y.C? Thanks!






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JaneLane (Jun 3, 2010)

sooo... i went back to big lots today and got 2 fruit cocktail masks, 2 more aloe vera masks, 2 more aloe vera conditioners, 2 more ceramides conditioners, and 2 more ceramides shampoos. i didn't want to get the shampoos, because i don't shampoo that often. there's a boatload of the ceramides g3 condish & shampoo left. i wonder if that one is any good .. haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Americka (Jun 3, 2010)

JaneLane said:


> sooo... i went back to big lots today and got 2 fruit cocktail masks, 2 more aloe vera masks, 2 more aloe vera conditioners, 2 more ceramides conditioners, and 2 more ceramides shampoos. i didn't want to get the shampoos, because i don't shampoo that often. there's a boatload of the ceramides g3 condish & shampoo left. i wonder if that one is any good .. haven't tried it yet.



Lots of folks 'round these parts like the G3, myself included. Were there any leave ins?


----------



## JaneLane (Jun 3, 2010)

Americka said:


> Lots of folks 'round these parts like the G3, myself included. Were there any leave ins?


 
nah, just shampoo & condish. i gave my bro a jaborandi & avocado condish.. just waiting to see if it can tame that straw he has coming out of his head.


----------



## jovan787 (Jun 3, 2010)

I tried G3 conditioner last night for the first time and my tangles melted like butter.....Im in love


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 3, 2010)

Americka said:


> Welcome to the Skala Nation! Awesome review! The G3 had to grow on me, but I love it. And as everyone in this thread knows, SB is my baby. I LOVE the leave in! AV is a really good detangler. Have you used it this way? FC is okay for most of us - I use it as a base for my DC and mix other things with it. Don't forget to give us your review for FC! HHG!!



I've actually never tried the AV masque by itself. I mixed it with the G3 masque and it didn't give me any slip at all.  I couldn't even run my fingers through it without my hair getting tangled. I've tried the G3 masque by itself and it gave me some slip so I figured it had to the AV. The AV did make my hair soft though, but the shea butter one did that without making my hair all poofy. So the outcome of G3 + AV = Soft, Poofy, Shiny Hair. So it wasn't that bad, but not really what I was going for either...


----------



## drappedup (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay, so update time!

I have added *the Shea Butter conditioner* to the list of Skala products I've tried. Unfortunately, this one is getting two thumbs down from me. I have basically loved everything thus far, because everything thus far seems to love me.......but Shea Butter apparently doesn't love me all that much; my cowash with Shea Butter was AWFUL. It was definitely one of the top 3 worst conditioners I've used thus far. Left my hair tangled, not particularly moisturized, and no noticeable softness afterward. It was just bad all-in-all. I was super disappointed since Shea Butter was actually the one I originally looked most forward to using. But it's been the absolute worst thus far.

I'm still loving the G3 conditioner and the Jaborandi, as well as the Aloe Vera masque. Upcoming this weekend I am going to DC with my Shea Butter masque (UT OH.....hopefully it'll go better than the SB conditioner???), but if that's no luck then I'm returning all of my SB products to a Big Lots, no doubt about it. I still have yet to try my Fruit Cocktail Masque and I ended up returning the Aloe Vera Conditioners that were expired, so I never got to try those.

But right now, it's 3 to 1. 3 of the 4 products have been heaven on my hair (especially the G3 Ceramide :heart2, and 1 has been hell (looking @ you, Shea Butter conditioner, hmph!). So pretty good Skala results.....especially when for a dollar. I'm sorta regretting not buying MORE G3 now, lol. My hair looooooovvveees that stuff. I cowashed with it last night, and my hair afterwards is soooo swoon-worthy.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 3, 2010)

^^ I'm a still a little hesitant of trying the shea butter as well.....Regular shea butter hates me.....I may put the Masque up for swap vs even opening them


----------



## choctaw (Jun 3, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I've actually never tried the AV masque by itself. I mixed it with the G3 masque and it didn't give me any slip at all.  I couldn't even run my fingers through it without my hair getting tangled. I've tried the G3 masque by itself and it gave me some slip so I figured it had to the AV. The AV did make my hair soft though, but the shea butter one did that without making my hair all poofy. So the outcome of G3 + AV = Soft, Poofy, Shiny Hair. So it wasn't that bad, but not really what I was going for either...



I have type 4 natural hair and I like the AV conditioner and leave-in because it gives more volume/poof to braidouts, twistouts, afro puff. Thanks for your review.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Jun 3, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I forgot to give my review on the Avocado Poo. I can't believe I'm saying this about Poo but I actually liked it. I diluted 1tsp in 24oz of water and poured over my head and messaged it in and rinsed in the shower. My hair didn't feel striped like it does when I use Suave poo in the same manner, and the smell is so yummy...
> 
> After I rinsed the poo out I applied the aloe vera condish. Waited a few mintues and then rinsed out. As you can see from my avi pic, I am working with a jungle, but let me tell you something, I don't know if the Avo poo enchanced the Aloe condish but detangling was a breeze for me. I did not use any other product on my hair, not even leave-in! I couldn't believe how fast I was able to detangle my hair, I thought I was dreaming. For me the poo and condish work well together.


 ooohhh i'm gonna try that combo!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Jun 3, 2010)

JaneLane said:


> nah, just shampoo & condish. i gave my bro a jaborandi & avocado condish.. just waiting to see if it can tame that straw he has coming out of his head.


 Now after he uses it...make SURE he gives you a FULL review!!! So you can report back to us!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 3, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> ooohhh i'm gonna try that combo!!


 
I was so shocked that I actually like the poo.


----------



## Toy (Jun 3, 2010)

I used the Fruit cocktail mask for the first time yesterday my hair felt wonderful so far i am in love with the shea butter conditioner & the mask now Fruit cocktail mask i am in trouble.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 3, 2010)

Toy, my hair loves the Fruit cocktail as well.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Jun 4, 2010)

Haven't been fortunate enough to find the FC or Jabbathehair....sighhhhhh however, my BFF in Cali has found it and she's shippin' some my way....
YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 4, 2010)

It's really good for co-washing. I used it today! Hair is still soft and purty.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> It's really good for co-washing. I used it today! Hair is still soft and purty.


 
Which one are you using for cw, I love the Aloe Vera for cowashing.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok let me ask...I am not sure if this is the case to if I have other issues or maybe I am using too much.....It seems that since I have been using Skala...My drain in the shower seems to stay clogged weekly.....I have noticed this for the past two weeks that I have had to do treatments....could it be from the thickness of the condish...or do you guys think this is just coincidental?  I just have never had this before and it is not clogged with hair because my husband checked ....so we are thinking maybe it is just the product may be coating the drain???  I am gonna do a deep treatment this weekend and then really pay attention.....The dh has not had time to really look he has been working so many hours and I am impatient....and he is Mr Handy man for real... I have just heard many members say the have a lot of clogged drains since co-washing a lot ...not from the hair but from the conditioners and not Skala just conditioners in general


----------



## Americka (Jun 4, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Ok let me ask...I am not sure if this is the case to if I have other issues or maybe I am using too much.....It seems that since I have been using Skala...My drain in the shower seems to stay clogged weekly.....I have noticed this for the past two weeks that I have had to do treatments....could it be from the thickness of the condish...or do you guys think this is just coincidental?  I just have never had this before and it is not clogged with hair because my husband checked ....so we are thinking maybe it is just the product may be coating the drain???  I am gonna do a deep treatment this weekend and then really pay attention.....The dh has not had time to really look he has been working so many hours and I am impatient....and he is Mr Handy man for real... I have just heard many members say the have a lot of clogged drains since co-washing a lot ...not from the hair but from the conditioners and not Skala just conditioners in general



Mine is running slow as well. Since I am home for the summer, I am washing/co-washing more. I think it is caused by the increase in product in general.


----------



## crvlngrhair (Jun 4, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> Haven't been fortunate enough to find the FC or Jabbathehair....sighhhhhh however, my BFF in Cali has found it and she's shippin' some my way....
> YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Hey girl, I found tons of FC masque in AR, if you need anymore just holler, we're around the same area


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 4, 2010)

So, I think I've completely wiped out the chicago-land area! (not like there was much wiping out to do! ) I've called/been to all the Big Lots in a 25 mile radius from me. NOBODY had any leave-ins!  At least not when I checked... Another thing, it seems as if all the big lots on my area are not planning on restocking skala! erplexed What am I going to do when my few ( few meaning 16 ) bottles run out?? Pay the full prices??? Run down every street in Chicago looking for Brazilian Stores??? Sorry, I'm just have a complete skala-panic attack.


P.S. Anybody have any leave ins for swap/sell?


----------



## adw425 (Jun 4, 2010)

You all got me so concerned about expiration dates, which I never check, that I went home and went through all of my bottles and jars and they all expire in 2011 except for one which said it expired in February of 2010, so I'm good.


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jun 4, 2010)

DCing with Jaborandi masque. Dial soap indeed..but in an earthy way.


----------



## crvlngrhair (Jun 4, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> So, I think I've completely wiped out the chicago-land area! (not like there was much wiping out to do! ) I've called/been to all the Big Lots in a 25 mile radius from me. NOBODY had any leave-ins!  At least not when I checked... Another thing, it seems as if all the big lots on my area are not planning on restocking skala! erplexed What am I going to do when my few ( few meaning 16 ) bottles run out?? Pay the full prices??? Run down every street in Chicago looking for Brazilian Stores??? Sorry, I'm just have a complete skala-panic attack.
> 
> 
> P.S. Anybody have any leave ins for swap/sell?



What leave ins are you looking for?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 4, 2010)

crvlngrhair said:


> What leave ins are you looking for?




Any at all. I've heard so many good reviews about all the leave-ins. I would just like to at least try them.


----------



## Anew (Jun 4, 2010)

I cowashed my hair last night using the aloe vera, I need a big tub of that. It smells sooooooo good.


----------



## adw425 (Jun 4, 2010)

When I was in Chicago in late April, I just knew I would clean up, but the only thing I found was the G3 ceramides masks, but I had already brought so many ceramides conditioners that I passed on the masks, but I was surprised not to have found more...



Miryoku said:


> So, I think I've completely wiped out the chicago-land area! (not like there was much wiping out to do! ) I've called/been to all the Big Lots in a 25 mile radius from me. NOBODY had any leave-ins!  At least not when I checked... Another thing, it seems as if all the big lots on my area are not planning on restocking skala! erplexed What am I going to do when my few ( few meaning 16 ) bottles run out?? Pay the full prices??? Run down every street in Chicago looking for Brazilian Stores??? Sorry, I'm just have a complete skala-panic attack.
> 
> 
> P.S. Anybody have any leave ins for swap/sell?


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

Another Review!!!

Today was my wash day. I took down my corn rows and detangled, then did an ACV rinse. Afterwards, I washed my hair with the avocado poo once. Did not strip my hair at all and was satisfactorily moisturising. I patted my hair dry then poured black tea that I let stand overnight through my hair. I didn't rinse the tea out. Now on to the pièce de résistance . I mixed the avocado and chocolate masque with EVCO and slathered it on. Sweet Lawd!!! My hair was so soft. For the first time since I started transitioning, I actually got a comb through with complete ease. My curls looked absolutely delicious. I DCd with heat for 2 hours. When I took the shower cap off, I kept tugging at my curls and watching it spring back for nearly 10 mins before I rinsed out. After rinse out, my hair felt soft and strong. I always wash my hair in 4 plaits. I took down each plait and added avocado leave in then sealed with my shea butter and castor oil mix. Then I ran my hands through and was completely amazed by the shine and bounce. I am now airdrying in 4 plaits. 

I'm kinda sad I have to put in a weave tomorrow cos I wanna play with skala and my curls some more . Ah well!

I have used many products since my transition started including Nexxus, Aubrey Organics and Giovanni and while they were all very good, I still had to fight with my hair on some level every wash day. I used to dread getting water on my hair but since I started with Skala, my hair finally agrees with my comb. I don't know what the heck is in this stuff but I'm clearing everything off the supermarket shelves. 

If something doesn't work, my recommendation is to mix and match with oils. The range is so vast you'll eventually find something that works for your hair. Now if I can just get my hands on Ceramides G3 .

*Off Topic*

I went to a beauty fair a couple of days ago and met some guys from this company - http://www.sther.com.br/versao2/lorys.asp. They showed me their ceramides and duo chocolate masques and OMG, the smell was amazing. I got the name of the distributor for their products in UAE. Man, that guy doesn't know what's about to hit him next week .

Ok, I'm done. Sorry if the review was too long 
​


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 4, 2010)

That Chocolate and Avocado sounds like such a NICE mixture​


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> That Chocolate and Avocado sounds like such a NICE mixture​



Girl, you have no idea. It was amazing. My curl pattern literally sprang to life before my eyes. I couldn't stop tugging at them.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 4, 2010)

lafani said:


> Girl, you have no idea. It was amazing. My curl pattern literally sprang to life before my eyes. I couldn't stop tugging at them.


 
Lol, so you know I will trying this combo tonight. I don't have Avocado Skala, so the plan will be to mix my Chocolate Skala with Shescentit Avocado conditioner- I can' wait to try it. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 4, 2010)

adw425 said:


> When I was in Chicago in late April, I just knew I would clean up, but the only thing I found was the G3 ceramides masks, but I had already brought so many ceramides conditioners that I passed on the masks, but I was surprised not to have found more...



The only store I found that had more than G3 was the Big Lots in  Highland,IN. They had SB, G3, AV and FC. But they also didn't have  leave-ins so I just gave up on trying to find it in Chicago...


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 4, 2010)

Americka said:


> Mine is running slow as well. Since I am home for the summer, I am washing/co-washing more. I think it is caused by the increase in product in general.




I think you are right....My hubs cleaned the drain this morning and he said it has to be from product because their was very little hair...My hair hardly sheds at all..and maybe thats because it's short...it used to shed like crazy when I was relaxed...But his plumber friend told me to put some of that Drano Prevention down the drain every couple weeks and I should need nothing else so I bought a couple bottles and I will do that every other week and see how it goes


----------



## adw425 (Jun 4, 2010)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ Something that works well for me is either baking soda followed by vinegar or, if the drain is really running slow, baking soda followed by boiling hot water, which works like a charm.  I HAVE to do this once a month because of all the co-washing.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jun 4, 2010)

i cowashed yesterday with HE LTR. ♥


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 4, 2010)

adw425 said:


> ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ Something that works well for me is either baking soda followed by vinegar or, if the drain is really running slow, baking soda followed by boiling hot water, which works like a charm.  I HAVE to do this once a month because of all the co-washing.




Oh this is a cheaper version I am gonna try this as well!! Thank you


----------



## biancaelyse (Jun 4, 2010)

My drain is slow to and DH has been blaming it on my Indian powders - Henna, Amla etc.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 4, 2010)

I just tried the baking soda and boiling hot water .....and after all that bubbling and sizzling it had to be clearing up something in there.....It is running good but I had already treated it.....But thought I would just do this any way since I have so many boxes of BS laying around


----------



## loveisnthehouse (Jun 4, 2010)

I was about to find the G3 shampoo and conditioner, the avacado shampoo and conditioner and the aloe vera and the fruit cocktail masques.  I haven't been able to find the leave-ins anywhere (i've gone to about 5 BL), are the leave-ins that great?


----------



## Americka (Jun 4, 2010)

loveisnthehouse said:


> I was about to find the G3 shampoo and conditioner, the avacado shampoo and conditioner and the aloe vera and the fruit cocktail masques.  I haven't been able to find the leave-ins anywhere (i've gone to about 5 BL), are the leave-ins that great?



Speaking for myself - yes! Well moisturized and soft tresses are the end result of using the leave ins, especially the SB. Everyone has their personal favorite - several of the ladies prefer the G3. 

Disclaimer - what works for one may not work for another!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 4, 2010)

With all of these wonderful mixes floating around I decided to try my own. I did a aphogee 2 min protein treatment and I'm now following up with a mix of Skala black mud (Lama Negra Plus) and Skala goat milk (leite de Cabra Plus). I will be sitting with this mix on for a couple of hours while I write this paper will report back with results later tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2010)

Giving a Big SHOUT OUT to all You Skala-Heads Up in here.  Ya'll Keep me laughing.   *This is a Nice Thread* 

I still haven't used it, but will be breaking into my G3 Stash Soon.  After, I use up my last 2 vials of Matrix Ceramides

I'll definitely pop back and give my little review (for whatever it's worth) after I try it a coupla' times.

Carry On Ladies......


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 4, 2010)

Wellll I am about to use my goodies I ordered from Paks! either the chocolate line or the Keratin line will be used in a few minutes!  I'm freaking out with excitement I cant decide!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJaye (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a question - where can one purchase the non-BL Skala products?


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll throw in my combo. I did cermaide and silicon mix. It was nice and slippy! I also did jab and silicon mix. It was great too.


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 4, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Which one are you using for cw, I love the Aloe Vera for cowashing.


I've only used one conditioner, the Shea Butter one. I am not an addict like you guys, lol. Just kidding. I am actually scared to co-wash with this or use it for every wash because it's well...

It's addictive... THERE! I SAID IT. The conditioner is crack.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 4, 2010)

^^^ ITA skala definitely is addictive


----------



## Love Always (Jun 4, 2010)

I really want some Skala.  I figured my neck of the woods wouldn't have an abundance of Skala.  I went to two different Big Lots and the first one didn't have anything and the second one only had the ceramides shampoo .


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 4, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Ok let me ask...I am not sure if this is the case to if I have other issues or maybe I am using too much.....It seems that since I have been using Skala...My drain in the shower seems to stay clogged weekly.....I have noticed this for the past two weeks that I have had to do treatments....could it be from the thickness of the condish...or do you guys think this is just coincidental? I just have never had this before and it is not clogged with hair because my husband checked ....so we are thinking maybe it is just the product may be coating the drain??? I am gonna do a deep treatment this weekend and then really pay attention.....The dh has not had time to really look he has been working so many hours and I am impatient....and he is Mr Handy man for real... I have just heard many members say the have a lot of clogged drains since co-washing a lot ...not from the hair but from the conditioners and not Skala just conditioners in general


 
Girl don't scare me...I've haven't notice and I cowash about 2-3x a week. Actually since I've gotten the hair catcher I haven't had an issue with my drain.


----------



## Valarie1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Ladies! 
I've been lurking around this thread for the past few weeks and decided to bite the bullet and visit my local Big Lots. (my mini haul) They didn't have much in stock but I grabbed one of each.  

I'll be trying the Ceramides G3 first.  I'll be sure and report back.


----------



## Americka (Jun 4, 2010)

Valarie1 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I've been lurking around this thread for the past few weeks and decided to bite the bullet and visit my local Big Lots. (my mini haul) They didn't have much in stock but I grabbed one of each.
> 
> I'll be trying the Ceramides G3 first.  I'll be sure and report back.



Make sure you try your products out on freshly clarified hair for the best results.  And don't forget to post your review!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Valarie1 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I've been lurking around this thread for the past few weeks and decided to bite the bullet and visit my local Big Lots. (my mini haul) They didn't have much in stock but I grabbed one of each.
> 
> I'll be trying the Ceramides G3 first. I'll be sure and report back.


 

Oh look at your lil babies aren't they cute! Nice haul


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 4, 2010)

arm445 said:


> ^^^ ITA skala definitely is addictive


 
I second that.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 4, 2010)

I started water aerobics today (3x per week). I soaked my plats with tap water and infusium leave-in before entering pool. I was hoping to post NO VACANCY sign for Chlorine.  I showered later this morning using Jabba mixed with coconut oil and distilled water. When hair was saturated I took down one plat at a time in shower. This is the first time I used my denman brush and combed out all sections painlessly and quickly. This technique produced major shrinkage, no tangles, silky hair, removed all shedded hair. I actually enjoyed massaging my scalp with the denman. I used a small amount of CFCG to shape an afro puff.

Jabba got Chlorine on a leash 

NOTE: That denman brush has been parked on a shelf since I first bought it and tried it 5 months ago. The only thing it got was dirty looks until today.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 4, 2010)

choctaw said:


> Jabba got Chlorine on a leash


----------



## adw425 (Jun 4, 2010)

I really like the leave-ins, too, and I am super picky about leave-in as I like my hair to feel a certain way in the morning and if it doesn't, then... The leave-ins I have are the shea butter, aloe vera and ceramides and I put a little of each in my palm, rub together and smooth through and my hair is soft and silky in the morning.  However, the litmus test is how it feels at 2:00 pm as my hair used to have a tendency to dry-out as the day went on, which is why finding the right leave-in and sealant has been so important to me.  It does not dry my hair out.




loveisnthehouse said:


> I was about to find the G3 shampoo and conditioner, the avacado shampoo and conditioner and the aloe vera and the fruit cocktail masques.  I haven't been able to find the leave-ins anywhere (i've gone to about 5 BL), are the leave-ins that great?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok so I have come to the conclusion that SKALA is all I need as far as DCing and co-washing goes. The mix I tried earlier was a complete success. I'm 11months into my transition and I have not been able to finger comb my hair in ages, but tonight OMG!!!! as I washed out the conditioner my hair felt so silky and smooth. NO tangles NOTHING just silkiness......I just got to get my hands on those leave-ins


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 4, 2010)

arm445 said:


> Ok so I have come to the conclusion that SKALA is all I need as far as DCing and co-washing goes. The mix I tried earlier was a complete success. I'm 11months into my transition and I have not been able to finger comb my hair in ages, but tonight OMG!!!! as I washed out the conditioner my hair felt so silky and smooth. NO tangles NOTHING just silkiness......I just got to get my hands on those leave-ins



Oh say it is not so....another person has hopped into the old Skala Wagon....  I'm gonna go adventure hunting next week for more leave-ins so I will keep an eye out for ya


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 4, 2010)

Am I the only one is cannot get these leave-ins????


----------



## adw425 (Jun 4, 2010)

I would love to get my hands on the avocado leave-in.  I just know that it will produce a hairgasm....


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 4, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Oh say it is not so....another person has *hopped into the old Skala Wagon*.... I'm gonna go adventure hunting next week for more leave-ins so I will keep an eye out for ya


 
Giiiiirl I have been on the wagon check out my haul in the skala haul thread (and that's not even all of it I'm kind of ashamed of myself, my BF thinks I'm crazy). I'm just getting around to using them since I took out my senegalese twist last week. That would be so great if you did find some extra leave-ins I have plenty to swap.


----------



## Americka (Jun 4, 2010)

adw425 said:


> I would love to get my hands on the avocado leave-in.  I just know that it will produce a hairgasm....



Yes! And I can't believe they don't make a Jaborandi leave in.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 4, 2010)

arm445 said:


> Giiiiirl I have been on the wagon check out my haul in the skala haul thread (and that's not even all of it I'm kind of ashamed of myself, my BF thinks I'm crazy). I'm just getting around to using them since I took out my senegalese twist last week. That would be so great if you did find some extra leave-ins I have plenty to swap.



Ok I'm not looking for nothing for you...you are stocked...
some of you ladies can open your own Skala BSS  "cough" coffee

j/k I will look for more leave ins though...I have AV and G3 I want to try more of the others too


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 4, 2010)

Americka said:


> Yes! And I can't believe they don't make a Jaborandi leave in.



OMG they don't? I figured they did and I just didn't have it...do they make the Avocado Leave In?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> Am I the only one is cannot get these leave-ins????


 
No I ran out of Aloe leave-in and can't get my hands on anymore


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 4, 2010)

I think Twixnmx have the leave-ins on lock,lol..love your siggy btw.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 4, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> No I ran out of Aloe leave-in and can't get my hands on anymore



I know it's not the same but you are welcome to a couple jars of my Aloe Masque


----------



## adw425 (Jun 4, 2010)

You know, I haven't seen any avocado conditioner, mask, shampoo or leave-in the Atlanta area, but I haven't hit all the BLs.  The only fruit cocktail I have seen is the mask, but I'll bet the FC leave-in provides some mega-slip and combining that with the ones I have would be just too luscious....


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 4, 2010)

@ Tish, I'm well stocked on the masque and condish...but thank you for offering, that was sweet of you!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 5, 2010)

LOLI don't blame you. I really don't need anything else, but I just HAVE to try those leave-ins (OMG i low key feel like a skala crackhead, do they have rehab for women like me)




JustSimplyTish said:


> *Ok I'm not looking for nothing for you...you are stocked...*
> some of you ladies can open your own Skala BSS  "cough" coffee
> 
> j/k I will look for more leave ins though...I have AV and G3 I want to try more of the others too


----------



## Americka (Jun 5, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> OMG they don't? I figured they did and I just didn't have it...do they make the Avocado Leave In?



No Jaborandi and No Fruit Cocktail - according to their website, http://www.skalabeauty.com
 
Yes, there is an Avocado leave in. Not many of the ladies have found this one.


----------



## Valarie1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Americka said:


> Make sure you try your products out on freshly clarified hair for the best results.  And don't forget to post your review!


 
Good point, thanks Americka!


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 5, 2010)

My use of the Skala Keratin has made me realize keratin is not my friend.  My hair does feel awesome though - easy to comb through - but this morning I have noticed lots of little "c" shaped breaks of hair.  I have noticed this before when I would use similar products but it did not register that keratin could be the culprit.  Prior to using the keratin I washed my hair using Sam's 24/7 Castor Oil shampoo and a mix of the C3 and Avacado conditioner - hair also easy to comb - pretty moisturized though I always add a little castor oil to my ends because my fine strands just soak up moisture - I had few shed hairs with this method and maybe a couple of little c shapes breaks or whatever they are.  I think what works for me right now is using whatever shampoo or bar to clean my hair and a mix of the Avocado and C3 conditioners - I need to get my hands on the C3 mask!  I am wondering maybe I can mix the keratin conditioner with something else? or perhaps  I don't need Keratin?  I think later on today I will do my hair again to get it back on track fast!  I have the Skala chocolate to try next.  Thinking though Keratin is no go and what I will do is just sell it


----------



## Americka (Jun 5, 2010)

kaykaybobay said:


> My use of the Skala Keratin has made me realize keratin is not my friend.  My hair does feel awesome though - easy to comb through - but this morning I have noticed lots of little "c" shaped breaks of hair.  I have noticed this before when I would use similar products but it did not register that keratin could be the culprit.  Prior to using the keratin I washed my hair using Sam's 24/7 Castor Oil shampoo and a mix of the C3 and Avacado conditioner - hair also easy to comb - pretty moisturized though I always add a little castor oil to my ends because my fine strands just soak up moisture - I had few shed hairs with this method and maybe a couple of little c shapes breaks or whatever they are.  I think what works for me right now is using whatever shampoo or bar to clean my hair and a mix of the Avocado and C3 conditioners - I need to get my hands on the C3 mask!  I am wondering maybe I can mix the keratin conditioner with something else? or perhaps  I don't need Keratin?  I think later on today I will do my hair again to get it back on track fast!  I have the Skala chocolate to try next.  Thinking though Keratin is no go and what I will do is just sell it



It is extremely important that we recognize our hair's likes/dislikes and it seems as you have identified one of them early on. If the "c shape breaks" are attributable to the Skala Keratin, I would   using the Skala and would not take a chance mixing it. Focus on getting your hair back on track and move to what does work for your hair. I think someone once said "minor setbacks are inevitable, but major setbacks are avoidable." :crystalba Do you agree?


----------



## Victorian (Jun 5, 2010)

Woooohooooooo! 

Ceramide con + Lissative masque = this video 
You know where to find the pw


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 5, 2010)

BC - your hair came out so good! So glad the Skala is working for you.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 5, 2010)

BlackCardinal said:


> Woooohooooooo!
> 
> Ceramide con + Lissative masque = this video
> You know where to find the pw



 


 My head is spinning after seeing this! MUST FIND LISSATIVE MASQUE!

Hi, my name is Miryoku and I am addicted to Skala and no I do not plan on giving it up any time soon.

Updating Post:

Just washed with the SB poo for the first time ever! Can you say STAPLE?? I had given up on shampooing my hair completely and just sticking with clarifying ever now and then because poos in the past completely dried my hair out..  but this gave me SO much slip. I usually don't detangle with a poo, but I could with this one. My hair has been braided up this past week so I decided to detangle. There was literally TEN hairs in my comb. All shed hairs. No breakage or anything!

So SB poo is not only becoming a staple but has changed my regi a little as well. I will now be shampooing 1x week with SB poo. I have FC on right now for the first time. I will give a review later.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 5, 2010)

Americka said:


> It is extremely important that we recognize our hair's likes/dislikes and it seems as you have identified one of them early on. If the "c shape breaks" are attributable to the Skala Keratin, I would   using the Skala and would not take a chance mixing it. Focus on getting your hair back on track and move to what does work for your hair. I think someone once said "minor setbacks are inevitable, but major setbacks are avoidable." :crystalba Do you agree?



I agree! the Keratin is out the door.  I did not want my hair with the keratin results for the rest of the day/weekend so I went ahead lol clarified and used the Skala choc conditioner and mask.  Big difference comb glided through - I think I had about 4 shed hairs - hair is almost dry (hitting 90 in DC and Humid) so its chugging along.  But huge difference! Very happy so far - I Just have to make sure I make sure no other product has the Keratin in it.


----------



## PJaye (Jun 5, 2010)

PJaye said:


> I have a question - where can one purchase the non-BL Skala products?


 

Can someone answer my question, pretty please?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 5, 2010)

^^^ I found mine in local Brazilian shops


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 5, 2010)

BlackCardinal said:


> Woooohooooooo!
> 
> Ceramide con + Lissative masque = this video
> You know where to find the pw




Your hair looks so bouncy and pretty


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 5, 2010)

PJaye said:


> Can someone answer my question, pretty please?



I'm not ignoring you...I just don't have a clue, sorry


----------



## AfroKink (Jun 5, 2010)

Well isn't this a very long very intimidating thread!

I have 3 questions that might have been asked already:

-How much do the products cost?
-Do the shampoos have SLS or other sulfates in them?
-Is one of the lines a clarifying line? Or do they have a clarifying conditioner?


----------



## Americka (Jun 5, 2010)

PJaye said:


> Can someone answer my question, pretty please?





arm445 said:


> ^^^ I found mine in local Brazilian shops





depending on your location - you might find it in local Brazilian salons or BSSs as stated by arm445
 Amazon.com 
 Pak's in the UK 
on the exchange forum


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 5, 2010)

AfroKink said:


> Well isn't this a very long very intimidating thread!
> 
> I have 3 questions that might have been asked already:
> 
> ...




I answered what I knew above


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 5, 2010)

After todays wash day I have decided to give on jarobrandi. It is still a great conditioner in comparison to many many others but I had quite a hard time detangling with it (not the first time) but i'm not sure because it leaves my hair sooo soft  My only complaint is the detangling and it adds volume which I dont need, I love G3 because it tames my hair and well because it is all round amazing.

This must be the weirdest review yet, I started off thinking I didn't like it but now i'm not so sure  I have this compulsive need to stick to just one of these products but trying to narrow it down is haard


----------



## Americka (Jun 5, 2010)

Americka said:


> Just a reminder that each of the Skala lines are supposed to address different hair issues:
> 
> Shea Butter - adds moisture to dry or brittle hair
> Aloe Vera - moisturizes and revives dry hair
> ...



Bumping!!!


----------



## Americka (Jun 5, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> After todays wash day I have decided to give on jarobrandi. It is still a great conditioner in comparison to many many others but I had quite a hard time detangling with it (not the first time) but i'm not sure because it leaves my hair sooo soft  My only complaint is the detangling and it adds volume which I dont need, I love G3 because it tames my hair and well because it is all round amazing.
> 
> This must be the weirdest review yet, I started off thinking I didn't like it but now i'm not so sure  I have this compulsive need to stick to just one of these products but trying to narrow it down is haard



The Jaborandi added volume to your hair because it is for people who have an issue with weak/thinning hair. Since it does not de-tangle your hair, but you like the softness try mixing it with one of the other Skala products that does detangle well for you. Good review!


----------



## AfroKink (Jun 5, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> I answered what I knew above



thanks... I'm going to see if this can replace my VO5. The price is right!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 5, 2010)

Americka said:


> The Jaborandi added volume to your hair because it is for people who have an issue with weak/thinning hair. Since it does not de-tangle your hair, but you like the softness try mixing it with one of the other Skala products that does detangle well for you. Good review!



mmm mixing skala products lol thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Americka (Jun 5, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> mmm mixing skala products lol thanks for the suggestion



The only thing better than Skala is mixed Skala! If you have time to read the last two or three pages, you'll find all kinds of mixtures. Just remember what each product is SUPPOSED to do and then go from there. Don't forget to give us a review!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 5, 2010)

Americka said:


> The only thing better than Skala is mixed Skala! If you have time to read the last two or three pages, you'll find all kinds of mixtures. Just remember what each product is SUPPOSED to do and then go from there. Don't forget to give us a review!




Yes Jablahblah and G3 is the perfect mixture !!!!!

I hope this comes across I am inside a church waiting on my late clients and getting so frustrated...my cell phone is bugging


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 5, 2010)

PJaye said:


> Can someone answer my question, pretty please?



I found the basic Skala products in my local Giant food but i'm in DC - I had to order the Chocolate and Keratin from Paks overseas until I can find them locally.

I also found a site from Japan that ships  to the states - they have skala as well
http://www.sannas.jp/main/en/cosmetics/hair-care/ug141.html


----------



## Americka (Jun 5, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Yes Jablahblah and G3 is the perfect mixture !!!!!
> 
> I hope this comes across I am inside a church waiting on my late clients and getting so frustrated...my cell phone is bugging



Jaborandi and G3, you say? Hmmm. I'm going to put that on my list of mixes to try. I think we need a list of mixes and their results. Just for scientific purposes, of course.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2010)

Americka said:


> Jaborandi and G3, you say? Hmmm. I'm going to put that on my list of mixes to try. *I think we need a list of mixes and their results. Just for scientific purposes, of course.*


 
Great Idea Ladies.............. _*A Skala Recipe Thread*_

You Skala-Heads are Intense!


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 5, 2010)

I read somewhere here that they don't make the Jab leave in...but I found it on this link (different page) that kaykaybobay gave us: http://www.sannas.jp/main/en/cosmetics/hair-care/cream.html


----------



## Americka (Jun 5, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> I read somewhere here that they don't make the Jab leave in...but I found it on this link (different page) that kaykaybobay gave us: http://www.sannas.jp/main/en/cosmetics/hair-care/cream.html



It's not offered on Skala's U.S. website. Someone else posted this link some weeks ago. Once you do the conversion from yen to dollars and throw in the shipping, the cost is high. Very high!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 5, 2010)

ohh I like the skala receipe idea...


----------



## choctaw (Jun 5, 2010)

arm445 said:


> ohh I like the skala receipe idea...



It might be helpful to include whether your hair is natural, transitioning or relaxed. Its possible for identical hair types to have different results based on whether hair was clarified, air or heat dried, etc ... 

I have had good results using info from alot of ladies including Firstborn2, Sareca and Nonie. I have never relaxed natural hair type 4. FB turned me onto Skala, I read Sareca's posts about oil rinsing and learned about benefits of ACV from Nonie. We don't have identical texture, length etc. but their comments contained enough details for me to choose options that worked for my hair.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Jun 5, 2010)

Just as I was moping that my local BL are just about all out of Skala, my Nana jumps to the rescue! I was talking to her earlier in the week about how bummed I was that I was going to have to go on a Skala hunt. Well, she called me not to long ago to tell me that she stopped by the BL near her stylist to look for my Skala and they had it! She picked up 8 bottles total from that store including Avocado! Then an hour later, she calls me to tell me that she went across town to a second BL and picked up 22 more skala products. More Avocado poo and condish, jabba jabba, ceremide, and aloe. Nana's are awesome! I just hope she can ship it all to me ok. Seems like the ladies in Louisana are sleeping on the Skala. Oh well, their loss is my gain.


----------



## Americka (Jun 5, 2010)

choctaw said:


> It might be helpful to include whether your hair is natural, transitioning or relaxed. Its possible for identical hair types to have different results based on whether hair was clarified, air or heat dried, etc ...
> 
> I have had good results using info from alot of ladies including Firstborn2, Sareca and Nonie. I have never relaxed natural hair type 4. FB turned me onto Skala, I read Sareca's posts about oil rinsing and learned about benefits of ACV from Nonie. We don't have identical texture, length etc. but their comments contained enough details for me to choose options that worked for my hair.



You have offered some excellent points, as usual! Are we talking about questions along these lines?

1. Texture - Are you natural, transitioning or relaxed?
2. Did you clarify prior to the application of your mix?
3. Skala mix - what products did you use in your mix as well as the amount used? 
4. Did you use a leave in? If so, what kind?
5. Did you airdry or blow dry? Rollerset or flatiron? Or some other style choice?


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 5, 2010)

Americka said:


> It's not offered on Skala's U.S. website. Someone else posted this link some weeks ago. Once you do the conversion from yen to dollars and throw in the shipping, the cost is high. Very high!


 
I agree.  I checked just before seeing this post now. 
I did not know this before.


----------



## Americka (Jun 5, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> I agree.  I checked just before seeing this post now.
> I did not know this before.



The day it was posted, we were on HIGH SKALA ALERT! High Fiving and everythang - until we did the math. I think I cried myself to sleep that night. erplexed


----------



## NerdSauce (Jun 5, 2010)

T__T So I went to my local BL SUPER excited.. Absolutely no skala anywhere... and I don't drive. I may have to order it off the internet... I really don't want to pay so much more though :/ 

If anyone close to CT would be willing to purchase it on my behalf and ship it to me, I have paypal :] It just seems like such a good set of products..


----------



## Americka (Jun 5, 2010)

NerdSauce said:


> T__T So I went to my local BL SUPER excited.. Absolutely no skala anywhere... and I don't drive. I may have to order it off the internet... I really don't want to pay so much more though :/
> 
> If anyone close to CT would be willing to purchase it on my behalf and ship it to me, I have paypal :] It just seems like such a good set of products..



Have you checked the exchange forum? There is a Skala Swap thread on there. Post your offer on there also!


----------



## choctaw (Jun 5, 2010)

Americka said:


> The day it was posted, we were on HIGH SKALA ALERT! High Fiving and everythang - until we did the math. I think I cried myself to sleep that night. erplexed



sorry, just can't resist 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpjs...&p=B76CE0D596777608&playnext_from=PL&index=22


----------



## Americka (Jun 5, 2010)

choctaw said:


> sorry, just can't resist
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpjs...&p=B76CE0D596777608&playnext_from=PL&index=22



LMAO! That was a good one! *2 points for Choctaw*


----------



## Valarie1 (Jun 5, 2010)

As I said in my previous post, I'm a Skala newbie.  Here's my first Skala review.
Ceramides G3 Conditioner

1. Texture - Are you natural, transitioning or relaxed? Texlaxed
2. Did you clarify prior to the application of your mix? I clarified (Thanks Americka!) with Suave Clarifying Shampoo. I had forgotten my feels pretty stripped with clarifying shampoos. Next time I'll do ACV or just a co-wash
3. Skala mix - what products did you use in your mix as well as the amount used? Ceramides G3 Conditioner
4. Did you use a leave in? If so, what kind? No leave in.
5. Did you airdry or blow dry? Rollerset or flatiron? Or some other style choice? In the process of airdrying. It's about 80% dry now so I'll probably be bunning it up shortly. 


I usually like more slip with my conditioners but this did a great job of detangling!!  Now that my hair is drying it really feels soft!  This is a softness I usually only get when I've had MAJOR slip while rinsing.  I may forget about the bun and just air dry with it out!  


LOL, I just realized I've run my hands through it during the entire time I've been writing this post! Umm.....this is a definite keeper!  


I think I'll try the Fruit Cocktail on my next co-wash, I'm totally souped now!


----------



## Americka (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome review and cute pics, Valarie1! Very thorough! So you are going to co-wash with the FC masque? I can't wait for that review - I've never co-washed with it, only DC'd. Thanks!

ETA: I think clarifying is very important when using Skala for the first time. Glad I could help!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 5, 2010)

Great review Valarie!!!

I am having a sh*tty day...but my hair still looks good thanks to Skala...just thought I would throw that out if anyone cares...

Carry on


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 5, 2010)

I am almost finished with my first bottle of Skala conditioner. It's quite addictive and I am afraid to buy more. I am going to probably buy the ceramides conditioner next but who am I kidding? I have 5 other conditioners to get rid of before buying Skala again. The conditioner is quite addictive and I really need to be careful. I am just trying to pace myself with my buying purchases.


----------



## Muse (Jun 5, 2010)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i cowashed yesterday with HE LTR. ♥



Did you get lost? You do know this is the Skala thread, right? Lol, girl I'm just messing with you.



biancaelyse said:


> My drain is slow to and DH has been blaming it on my Indian powders - Henna, Amla etc.



Those Indian powders will surely do it! I use to use them and they murdered my drain. Speaking of which my drain is running slower since using Skala...I have had to unclog it twice. This has never happened from just using regular cons.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 5, 2010)

^^ Word that Skala will clog the drain for sure!!!

But the Baking soda and boiling hot water....somebody should have told me this earlier...it works like a Old Folks Remedies charm!!! It is running back as normal.....with a swish
Will be doing this once every couple weeks since BC is so cheap


----------



## Valarie1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Americka said:


> Awesome review and cute pics, Valarie1! Very thorough! So you are going to *co-wash with the FC masque*? I can't wait for that review - I've never co-washed with it, only DC'd. Thanks!
> 
> ETA: I think clarifying is very important when using Skala for the first time. Glad I could help!


 
I've been doing my Wash n' Go's for the summer and I've gotten really lazy with the DC's.  I've got to admit something though.....I'm soooo tempted to add some of my Indian powders to the mix.
Any thoughts?  Anyone?


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm about to do my quarterly lotioncrafter.com order and was wondering if any of you ladies have ever added proteins or oils and honey to turn the cons into dc? Just a thought?


----------



## Americka (Jun 6, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> I'm about to do my quarterly lotioncrafter.com order and was wondering if any of you ladies have ever added proteins or oils and honey to turn the cons into dc? Just a thought?



I've add SAA, Panthenol, Macadamia Nut oil, Sunflower Oil to cons and DCs. I add honey to my protein treatments.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 6, 2010)

I add anything I can find in the kitchen...coconut Oil, sunflower oil, EVOO, honey, castor oil ...prolly things I don't need to add


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 6, 2010)

Americka said:


> I've add SAA, Panthenol, Macadamia Nut oil, Sunflower Oil to cons and DCs. I add honey to my protein treatments.



You've added these to the Skala products?


----------



## Americka (Jun 6, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> You've added these to the Skala products?




Yup! To the DCs, primarily. My favorite mix is Skala FC masque, Jaborandi con, macadamia nut oil and vitamin e.


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 6, 2010)

Americka said:


> Yup! To the DCs, primarily. My favorite mix is Skala FC masque, Jaborandi con, macadamia nut oil and vitamin e.



That's the thing! I can't find the masque locally and I'm trying to cut back on products I have to order online. S&H is killing me!


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi ladies so I used the G3 for the second time yesterday and my ng is popping and the coils are defined not to mention soft too. 

Here's what I did:
I did a protein treatment with aphogee two step
DC overnight with a mixture of DC with Lustrasilk cholesterol plus being the main ingredient
Rinsed that off and applied the G3 con and a little bit of the mask.

My hair is so light and bouncy (I did a flexirod set with about 10 jumbo rods). The GS is indeed a keeper. I just need to get my hands on the others so tat I can mix and go crazy with Skala!!


----------



## Americka (Jun 6, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> That's the thing! I can't find the masque locally and I'm trying to cut back on products I have to order online. S&H is killing me!



Try your mix without the masque. Don't spend any money unnecessarily. A couple of the ladies stated that the difference between the con and masque is the amount of water. So try it with a con first and when the masques are available, try it with those.  Don't make yourself sick with this!


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 7, 2010)

Americka said:


> Try your mix without the masque. Don't spend any money unnecessarily. A couple of the ladies stated that the difference between the con and masque is the amount of water. So try it with a con first and when the masques are available, try it with those.  Don't make yourself sick with this!



I'm already sick wit it by the way! I have about 20 g3 cons and 5 Jaborinis and by the way, thanks for the advice about calling the BL to exchange the expired  avocados and shea cons. One location gave me a problem, I just called another one and the manager told me to bring them in. Said they didn't know they had exp dates and pulled some others that were exp off the shelves as well!


----------



## Americka (Jun 7, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> I'm already sick wit it by the way! I have about 20 g3 cons and 5 Jaborinis and by the way, thanks for the advice about calling the BL to exchange the expired  avocados and shea cons. One location gave me a problem, I just called another one and the manager told me to bring them in. Said they didn't know they had exp dates and pulled some others that were exp off the shelves as well!



Well, use the G3 and Jaborandi for your DC mixture. What kind(s) of oils do you have? That is great that BL will take them back. They certainly don't want to be liable for damages as a result of selling expired items.


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 7, 2010)

Americka said:


> Well, use the G3 and Jaborandi for your DC mixture. What kind(s) of oils do you have? That is great that BL will take them back. They certainly don't want to be liable for damages as a result of selling expired items.



I have grapeseed & evoo. I also have some raw organic honey, aloe vera gel and just reordered my wheat protein, silk protein and oat protein ( firt time ordering)


----------



## Americka (Jun 7, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> I have grapeseed & evoo. I also have some raw organic honey, aloe vera gel and just reordered my wheat protein, silk protein and oat protein ( firt time ordering)



You have some good stuff. I have a 32 oz container of grapeseed that has been ignored since I got the sunflower oil. Anyway, I would mix the G3, Jaborandi, one of the oils (probably the grapeseed), a lil bit of honey, and one of the proteins. That sounds ! 

This is what I DC'd with tonight: 
Oils -Crisco (yes, I typed Crisco), shea butter, vitamin e, macadamia nut oil, sunflower oil, and coconut oil (I used either 1 tsp or a 1/2 tsp)
Skala Cons - Fruit Cocktail, Shea Butter, Jaborandi, and Avocado (I used 1 tbsp of each except for the FC, which I used 3 tbsps)
Others - Silk Amino Acid and Panthenol (1tsp of each)

The last time I did this one, I also used Gerber's Bananas baby food and I didn't used the SAA or Panthenol. Same results though. The scent of the Shea Butter is a little too strong for me, but I like how it helps my hair to hold moisture. So I might try to find a scented shea butter or use less of it.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 7, 2010)

choctaw said:


> sorry, just can't resist
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpjs...&p=B76CE0D596777608&playnext_from=PL&index=22


 

You know this is my favorite!


----------



## Valarie1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Americka said:


> You have some good stuff. I have a 32 oz container of grapeseed that has been ignored since I got the sunflower oil. Anyway, I would mix the G3, Jaborandi, one of the oils (probably the grapeseed), a lil bit of honey, and one of the proteins. That sounds !
> 
> This is what I DC'd with tonight:
> Oils -Crisco (yes, I typed Crisco), shea butter, vitamin e, macadamia nut oil, sunflower oil, and coconut oil (I used either 1 tsp or a 1/2 tsp)
> ...


 
What a great idea!!!!!!!!  I've used mashed ripe bananas in my DC's before but NEVER thought to use baby food!!!  

I'm DC'ing now with FC.  I'll keep it on overnight and rinse tomorrow morning and then rollerset.  I'll post results...hopefully this will be my second positive Skala experience!!


----------



## Americka (Jun 7, 2010)

Valarie1 said:


> What a great idea!!!!!!!!  I've used mashed ripe bananas in my DC's before but NEVER thought to use baby food!!!
> 
> I'm DC'ing now with FC.  I'll keep it on overnight and rinse tomorrow morning and then rollerset.  I'll post results...hopefully this will be my second positive Skala experience!!



Someone mentioned in this thread and another thread. I'm willing to try anything once. *wonders what other Gerber foods I can try*


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 7, 2010)

I used the FC masque two nights ago. It was just alright to me. I first washed with SB poo and then put on the FC and sprayed Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea on top. I did not give me as much slip as SB masque, but it was still good. I left it on for four hours and then rinsed and sealed with EVOO. I then decided to twist my hair for a twist out.

Here are pics of my twisted, dry hair. (11 weeks post so much of the twist is relaxed ends) I did not really do them neat because I knew I was going to do a twist out.

Its been two days and my hair still has some moisture to it! So Skala is definately a keeper for me, but G3 and SB are still winning out for me.


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jun 7, 2010)

^^Pretty, shiny hair!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 7, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I used the FC masque two nights ago. It was just alright to me. I first washed with SB poo and then put on the FC and sprayed Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea on top. I did not give me as much slip as SB masque, but it was still good. I left it on for four hours and then rinsed and sealed with EVOO. I then decided to twist my hair for a twist out.
> 
> Here are pics of my twisted, dry hair. (11 weeks post so much of the twist is relaxed ends) I did not really do them neat because I knew I was going to do a twist out.
> 
> Its been two days and my hair still has some moisture to it! So Skala is definately a keeper for me, but G3 and SB are still winning out for me.




Your hair looks so pretty and healthy!!!


I am loving G3....I find that my hair dries a little quicker with this leave in....making for a morning wash n go a breeze


----------



## choctaw (Jun 7, 2010)

Americka said:


> Someone mentioned in this thread and another thread. I'm willing to try anything once. *wonders what other Gerber foods I can try*



 the banana baby food worked well for me. I am looking for avocado. there are several baby food companies so one of them has got to have the yuppie organic veggies


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 7, 2010)

Just grind up some Avocados in the food processor or blender....I am not sure if I have ever seen baby food in avocado......but who knows in this day and time....


----------



## Americka (Jun 7, 2010)

choctaw said:


> the banana baby food worked well for me. I am looking for avocado. there are several baby food companies so one of them has got to have the yuppie organic veggies



I liked it as well, but I forgot to take it out of the fridge. Didn't remember until I was rinsing the DC out. erplexed When I bought that jar, DS#2 was like .


----------



## Amerie123 (Jun 7, 2010)

So, I've been lurking, and uh, I decided I'll give this a try (esp when that newbie said it got her outta lurk mode.. thats what did it).. So, anyways, I went to BL, and sad to say, they didn't have any... So, maybe this weekend, I'll try another BL.. Not gonna give up yet..


----------



## Americka (Jun 7, 2010)

amazing said:


> So, I've been lurking, and uh, I decided I'll give this a try (esp when that newbie said it got her outta lurk mode.. thats what did it).. So, anyways, I went to BL, and sad to say, they didn't have any... So, maybe this weekend, I'll try another BL.. Not gonna give up yet..



Where are you located?


----------



## biancaelyse (Jun 7, 2010)

It's official for me - my hair does not like the SB Skala Mask .  I tried using it by itself and also mixing with the G3.  It makes my hair very big and frizzy.  The other conditioners and masks all work much better, even the FC is better for me.
Will be giving away all my SB mask at the next local meetup.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 7, 2010)

Am I the only one not using the Masque at all....I am swapping those too...I really like just the G3 conditioner and leave in.....I like the DC that I was using previously so trying not to fix whats not broken.....


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 7, 2010)

Americka said:


> Someone mentioned in this thread and another thread. I'm willing to try anything once. *wonders what other Gerber foods I can try*



What does the baby food do? I've been hearing about this!


----------



## Americka (Jun 7, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> What does the baby food do? I've been hearing about this!



I used the Gerber's Bananas because I ain't one for mashing up stuff. 
Bananas are supposed to be good for adding moisture, shine, as well as softening hair. I used the Gerbers because it is already pureed and I could just add it to the rest of my DC mixture. Like Choctaw, I will be looking for other items to add. It's just easier to use for me.


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 7, 2010)

Americka said:


> I used the Gerber's Bananas because I ain't one for mashing up stuff.
> Bananas are supposed to be good for adding moisture, shine, as well as softening hair. I used the Gerbers because it is already pureed and I could just add it to the rest of my DC mixture. Like Choctaw, I will be looking for other items to add. It's just easier to use for me.



Oooh that's a good idea! I can make my YTC Mask with the sweet potatoes & carrots! Will be going to whole foods after work. I try to stick with all organic stuff


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 7, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> It's official for me - my hair does not like the SB Skala Mask . I tried using it by itself and also mixing with the G3. It makes my hair very big and frizzy. The other conditioners and masks all work much better, even the FC is better for me.
> Will be giving away all my SB mask at the next local meetup.


 
The SB made my hair big too- I though it was just me. So far the Chocolate one is my favorite......

Next time I go grocery shopping I will look for some banana baby food- thanks for the tips ladies.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 7, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Am I the only one not using the Masque at all....I am swapping those too...I really like just the G3 conditioner and leave in.....I like the DC that I was using previously so trying not to fix whats not broken.....


 
G3 is the only one so far that I like and it don't make my hair waxy. I was only into the G3 for the ceramides maybe that why it works


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 7, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> The SB made my hair big too- I though it was just me. So far the Chocolate one is my favorite......
> 
> Next time I go grocery shopping I will look for some banana baby food- thanks for the tips ladies.


 

oh no!! I still have yet to try it. I am using the Chocolate one tonight...oh well if the SB doesn't work for me either that is just one I can scratch off the list and not worry about trying to hunt it down.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 7, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> The SB made my hair big too- I though it was just me. So far the Chocolate one is my favorite......
> 
> Next time I go grocery shopping I will look for some banana baby food- thanks for the tips ladies.



Hey selfstyled, how was the avocado and chocolate mash up for you?


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 7, 2010)

anyone ever hear of the company beleza brasil? I inquired with the company about skala masque and she says they don't carry the mask and suggested I try the new product seibella chocolate & keratin mask and offers to give me my money back if I don't like it. What do you ladies think. I know! I know! This is a skala thread! But this is also a brazillian hair care product!


----------



## Americka (Jun 7, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> anyone ever hear of the company beleza brasil? I inquired with the company about skala masque and she says they don't carry the mask and suggested I try the new product seibella chocolate & keratin mask and offers to give me my money back if I don't like it. What do you ladies think. I know! I know! This is a skala thread! But this is also a brazillian hair care product!



Is  this  the company? It looks nice. Do they have a store in the U.S.?


----------



## Amerie123 (Jun 7, 2010)

Americka said:


> Where are you located?


 
San Diego..


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 7, 2010)

Americka said:


> Is  the company? It looks nice. Do they have a store in the U.S.? this [/url this [/url




no I don't think so. London I believe. I've been corresponding with a lady named Vanessa Fernandes


----------



## Americka (Jun 7, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> no I don't think so. London I believe. I've been corresponding with a lady named Vanessa Fernandes



Their products look very, very nice! What about shipping costs? Has she mentioned that?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 7, 2010)

One of the greatest gifts ever has arrived at my door this morning from my Skala Angel  (SelfStyled)!!!

All I can say is THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU! You really don't know how much this means to me! You are like my LHCF big sis and you have really made me feel so welcome on this board!

Choco and Jabba make the others I bought look insignifcant.

Pic 1 - Greatest Gift EVER!
Pic 2 - My Skala Village.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 7, 2010)

I misplaced my Skala. No one around here sells it.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 7, 2010)

Your Choc and Jablahblahblah look so cute together. You have a nice collection


----------



## loveisnthehouse (Jun 7, 2010)

Last night was the second time I used the Aloe Vera masque, and I haven't say, WOW!  My hair felt so soft and moisturized after using it.  I had it in my hair for about three hours and for an hour of that I was working out so it got some heat too!  As I was wetting my hair to prepare for the curl formers it just seemed so soft and supple, I thought about not even putting leave-in on...


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 7, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Just grind up some Avocados in the food processor or blender....I am not sure if I have ever seen baby food in avocado......but who knows in this day and time....


 
Yes! when using an avocado it is a must you use a blender, other wise you will have problems.


----------



## NanieHaitienne (Jun 7, 2010)

So I tried Skala. They only had G3 conditioner and FC mask at my local Big Lots. So I tried the G3 and it was ok, I had more shine but not enough moisture.
 I drove like 45 minutes to check out some more BL and I only got 1 Aloe Vera from the 3 I went to . I loved the AV because it gave a lot of slip but when it dried it wasn't as soft as I thought it would be.
 Then i discovered they had AV, SB, and Avocado shampoo and conditioner at my local Sweetbay but they were 4.99 so I just bought 1 Avocado condish (i'm a broke college student lol). OMG I love the Avocado!!!!!!! my hair feels amazing. It gives me amazing slip and it dries soft and moisturized. It's been my cowash ever since I got it
 I think I'm going to get the FC mask to try. I definitely want  more Skala

Oh and I did not clarify before the AV so I'm going to do that next time


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 7, 2010)

@Loveisnthehouse, I know exactly what you mean. The Aloe Line is by far my favorite now. I don't use the leave-in with every wash, half the time it's really not needed!


----------



## Americka (Jun 7, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> @Loveisnthehouse, I know exactly what you mean. The Aloe Line is by far my favorite now. I don't use the leave-in with every wash, half the time it's really not needed!



The A.V. is a mean detangler! For me, it is excellent for just that purpose. I use a leave in out of habit, but if you leave a little bit of conditioner in the hair after the final rinse, it probably has the same effect/result.


----------



## loveisnthehouse (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I am going to stock up on the aloe masque.  I still have the G3 shampoo and conditioner and the fruit cocktail masque to try as well!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 7, 2010)

Americka said:


> The A.V. is a mean detangler! For me, it is excellent for just that purpose. I use a leave in out of habit, *but if you leave a little bit of conditioner in the hair after the final rinse*, it probably has the same effect/result.


 
I've thought about doing this since I'm on my last bottle of leave-in and I'm using it sparingly...I'll give it a shot with my next wash, which will either be this evening or tomorrow. I'm feeling lazy...


----------



## Americka (Jun 7, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I've thought about doing this since I'm on my last bottle of leave-in and I'm using it sparingly...I'll give it a shot with my next wash, which will either be this evening or tomorrow. I'm feeling lazy...



I compared the AV leave in with the conditioner.The difference is that the con has petrolatum and the leave in does not. I sacrificed some and squirted it on the bathroom counter. It looks and feels the same. Try using the con as a leave in. Can't hurt, can it?


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 7, 2010)

Americka said:


> Their products look very, very nice! What about shipping costs? Has she mentioned that?



No haven't received a response from her yet. I wasn't thinking about the 6 hour time difference. She sent that email at 4 this mornin and I waited until my lunch to respond. I'm sure she had left the office. Will let you know soon as I do!


----------



## choctaw (Jun 7, 2010)

Americka said:


> I compared the AV leave in with the conditioner.The difference is that the con has petrolatum and the leave in does not. I sacrificed some and squirted it on the bathroom counter. It looks and feels the same. Try using the con as a leave in. Can't hurt, can it?



Maybe adding some distilled water to the conditioner will help to use it as a leave-in. I have done this in the past with conditioners, about 1:3 ratio (conditioner:distilled water) when I needed a leave-in. FB, I have been checking that BL and they have not restocked since I cleaned them out. Sorry


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 7, 2010)

Just co-washed with the shea butter conditioner (I noticed extremely soft hair once I stepped out of the shower; definitely a keeper) and followed up with a jaborandi leave-in (not skala) I  just purchased from my local brazilian shop. I cant wait to see how my hair turns out in the morning.

ETA: Ok here is the finished product. I'm not sure if it was the skala SB condish or the new leave in, but my NG only pops up and looks so moist like that when I baggy. Brazilian products are an A++ in my book.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 7, 2010)

Update here:  This a.m.
I pre-poo'd with the Shea Butter Mask. 
I followed it with the Shea Butter Leave=in.
My hair too was so soft and the ends did not frizz at all. 
Nothing has ever been so good to my hair.  There was hardly any in the sink vs. before this Skala.
Now I really will be on the hunt for more of this stuff.


----------



## Americka (Jun 7, 2010)

choctaw said:


> Maybe adding some distilled water to the conditioner will help to use it as a leave-in. I have done this in the past with conditioners, about 1:3 ratio (conditioner:distilled water) when I needed a leave-in. FB, I have been checking that BL and they have not restocked since I cleaned them out. Sorry



Great advice, Choctaw! *giggles at the idea of making a Jaborandi leave in"


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 7, 2010)

Why can't we have such good "American" products.  It just seems like a lot of stuff is from abroad.


----------



## Valarie1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Your Choc and *Jablahblahblah* look so cute together. You have a nice collection


 
  That cracked me up!!!
Everytime I read this in a post I pronounce it differently in my head.  JabbaJabba, Jallaba, Jabadaba......


----------



## PJaye (Jun 7, 2010)

choctaw said:


> Maybe adding some distilled water to the conditioner will help to use it as a leave-in. I have done this in the past with conditioners, about 1:3 ratio (conditioner:distilled water) when I needed a leave-in. FB, I have been checking that BL and they have not restocked since I cleaned them out. Sorry


 

I've been doing this for a few weeks with the SB conditioner - putting 1/4 cup in a spray bottle with 10oz of water and a few Tbsps. of Hot 6 oil - for a nice leave-in conditioner (my Paul Mitchell's The Conditioner is in the closet pouting).


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 7, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> Why can't we have such good "American" products.  It just seems like a lot of stuff is from abroad.



ITA! I'm gone see what's up with this s&h and let you ladies know. I really want to try this chocolate and keratin mask!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 7, 2010)

lafani said:


> Hey selfstyled, how was the avocado and chocolate mash up for you?


 It was purely divine- and I would have never thought of that combo had you not posted about it. My hair was so soft and shiny- and once again, I detangled so easily and just lost a few hairs.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 7, 2010)

I have to show you guys something....my dh made a comment that it seems like since I have been using that Shala stuff (yep he said Shala, not a typo) that it seems like my hair is growing faster and thicker....so in excitement I decided to wash my hair and do exactly what I did the 1st time I posted my pics of right after using Skala (wet hair)...not sure how long ago it was maybe 3 wks when I 1st posted??? First Born will know she is good and that stuff...lol

But what do you think??? Tell the truth...Only in our imagination or what 

Before

*SIDE*




*FRONT*






After

*SIDE*





*FRONT*


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 7, 2010)

looks fuller to me! Now you got me wanting to wash my hair again!



JustSimplyTish said:


> I have to show you guys something....my dh made a comment that it seems like since I have been using that Shala stuff (yep he said Shala, not a typo) that it seems like my hair is growing faster and thicker....so in excitement I decided to wash my hair and do exactly what I did the 1st time I posted my pics of right after using Skala (wet hair)...not sure how long ago it was maybe 3 wks when I 1st posted??? First Born will know she is good and that stuff...lol
> 
> But what do you think??? Tell the truth...Only in our imagination or what
> 
> ...


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 7, 2010)

I think so too...I try to go by my curls...and before I just had one ringlet in the front and now I have a couple...I never measure by anything meaningful lol


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 7, 2010)

Definitely fuller to me- I love your hair.


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 7, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> I think so too...I try to go by my curls...and before I just had one ringlet in the front and now I have a couple...I never measure by anything meaningful lol



Hey! Whatever works! Lol!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 7, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Definitely fuller to me- I love your hair.




Thank you!!!


Well if nothing else it is working in my mind....looks like I'm about to make a G3 BL Road trip.....It is the only thing I have been using...the conditioner and Leave In...and I clarify 1x a week with Giovanna 50/50 Clarifying Shampoo


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 7, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> Well if nothing else it is working in my mind....looks like I'm about to make a G3 BL Road trip.....It is the only thing I have been using...the conditioner and Leave In...and I clarify 1x a week with Giovanna 50/50 Clarifying Shampoo



is it working for you clarifying every week? I was thinking about doing mine every 2 weeks instead of every 4 and I didn't know if that would be too much clarifying or not.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 7, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> is it working for you clarifying every week? I was thinking about doing mine every 2 weeks instead of every 4 and I didn't know if that would be too much clarifying or not.



Yes it makes all the difference for my hair.....because the products do seem to build up quicker than the other products I used to use....I think because it is much thicker....But I do it every 7 to 10 days...depending on how many times I co-washed that week....and I love the Giovanni Clarifying and the KC Come Clean they don't seem to dry my hair out and make them as hard as a lot of other poos seem too....and I mix a little of the leave in conditioner in with the shampoo just for my own crazy thinking....but it seems to make my hair feel better and not to completely stripped of everyting


----------



## Valarie1 (Jun 8, 2010)

Justsimplytish.....it definitely looks fuller/thicker to me and the curl in front looks longer too.

Beautiful curls by the way....really pretty!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 8, 2010)

Americka said:


> I compared the AV leave in with the conditioner.The difference is that the con has petrolatum and the leave in does not. I sacrificed some and squirted it on the bathroom counter. It looks and feels the same. Try using the con as a leave in. Can't hurt, can it?


 
Lol, this is why I love you...



choctaw said:


> Maybe adding some distilled water to the conditioner will help to use it as a leave-in. I have done this in the past with conditioners, about 1:3 ratio (conditioner:distilled water) when I needed a leave-in. FB, I have been checking that BL and they have not restocked since I cleaned them out. Sorry


 
Don't worry about it Choc you have done enough already. I will take you and Americkas advice and make my own.



JustSimplyTish said:


> I have to show you guys something....my dh made a comment that it seems like since I have been using that Shala stuff (yep he said Shala, not a typo) that it seems like my hair is growing faster and thicker....so in excitement I decided to wash my hair and do exactly what I did the 1st time I posted my pics of right after using Skala (wet hair)...not sure how long ago it was maybe 3 wks when I 1st posted??? *First Born will know she is good and that stuff...lol*
> 
> But what do you think??? Tell the truth...Only in our imagination or what


 
Tish, girl your curls are *sick*!!! I just want to squeeze one and see what happens. They look so plump and juicetified. It does look like your hair has grown and gotten fuller and to the bolded yup it was around 3wks


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 8, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> Why can't we have such good "American" products. It just seems like a lot of stuff is from abroad.


 
Americka and I were discussing this very thing..It doesn't make any sense not to.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 8, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> I have to show you guys something....my dh made a comment that it seems like since I have been using that Shala stuff (yep he said Shala, not a typo) that it seems like my hair is growing faster and thicker....so in excitement I decided to wash my hair and do exactly what I did the 1st time I posted my pics of right after using Skala (wet hair)...not sure how long ago it was maybe 3 wks when I 1st posted??? First Born will know she is good and that stuff...lol
> 
> But what do you think??? Tell the truth...Only in our imagination or what



Ok, now that you've said something, I don't feel like I'm imagining things. Before I started using Skala, I measured my hair and it was 3.5 inches. I swear when I measured my hair 3 weeks later, it was 4.5 inches and fuller. I thought I was imagining things but I measured it 3 times and it was really 1 inch in less than a month!!!! I was reluctant to say anything cos it seemed impossible. Seriously, what the heck is in this stuff? The listed ingredients are nothing extraordinary. Usually my hair grows faster in summer but an inch in 3 weeks


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 8, 2010)

@FirstBorn2....squeeze one... nothing will happen ...but the other curls next to it will be mighty jealous...they all love to be fondled loll....


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 8, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> I have to show you guys something....my dh made a comment that it seems like since I have been using that Shala stuff (yep he said Shala, not a typo) that it seems like my hair is growing faster and thicker....so in excitement I decided to wash my hair and do exactly what I did the 1st time I posted my pics of right after using Skala (wet hair)...not sure how long ago it was maybe 3 wks when I 1st posted??? First Born will know she is good and that stuff...lol
> 
> But what do you think??? Tell the truth...Only in our imagination or what
> 
> ...


 
Looks that way, and you also have beautiful curls and color.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 8, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Lol, this is why I love you...


 
This is why I did not buy the shampoo either.   I was very disappointed to find petroleum in it.  Take it from me, it causes health problems...I know first hand.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks TwistnMx...Since summer it is getting lighter and lighter on the top...


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 8, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Thanks TwistnMx...Since summer it is getting lighter and lighter on the top...


 
I love the color .  I notice that my hair seems to get lighter too in the summer unless I give it a henna.


----------



## Lita (Jun 8, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> I have to show you guys something....my dh made a comment that it seems like since I have been using that Shala stuff (yep he said Shala, not a typo) that it seems like my hair is growing faster and thicker....so in excitement I decided to wash my hair and do exactly what I did the 1st time I posted my pics of right after using Skala (wet hair)...not sure how long ago it was maybe 3 wks when I 1st posted??? First Born will know she is good and that stuff...lol
> 
> But what do you think??? Tell the truth...Only in our imagination or what
> 
> ...



Yes,thicker & longer.Just FAAAAAAB!

I wish i could find the products in New York City (oh well)




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## pear (Jun 8, 2010)

So I am back from a trip to the UK and of course I had to make my way to *Paks!!* .  That store certainly did not disappoint.  I had a little trouble locating the Skala products at first but when I did....I thought that I would lose my mind (my husband just stood there shaking his headerplexed).  I picked up the Chocolate mask, Chocolate leave-in, Avocado mask (big tub), Keratin mask (big tub), Avocado leave-in, Aloe Vera leave-in, Skala lama negra mask and Lissative mask.  

*Review*: Avocado mask 

My hair was an absolute MESS when I got back.  It was raining the first part of the week in London then hot as hades at the end of the week so by the time I arrived back home, my hair was fried and laid to the side .  I did my normal pre-poo and shampoo routine then applied the avocado mask.  The first thing I noticed was the great smell (I think that it has the best smell of all of the ones I have smelled thus far).  Just like the other masks I have tried, the avocado started to get foamy almost like shampoo as I worked it through my hair.  I put on a plastic cap and DC'd with heat for about 20 minutes.  When I rinsed I noticed that characteristic silkiness.  I then applied the G3 leave-in and proceeded to rollerset.  Perhaps the difference with the avocado vs. the other skala conditioners for me was that my hair was REALLY silky/feathery.  My hair was so silky and had so much movement that I had trouble wrapping it because it wouldn't stay wrapped around my head! I also pin curled it and was having trouble keeping the bobby pins in my hair due to the silkiness. 

Conclusion: the avocado is perhaps my favorite right now with aloe a close second.  


*Review*: Avocado and Chocolate leave-ins

First of all let me say that I LOVE all of the Skala leave-ins!!!!! I have tried the shea butter, G3, avocado and chocolate so far.  The chocolate and avocado worked very differently on my hair.  The chocolate definitely made my hair feel stronger and the avocado provided more in terms of moisture and silkiness. I do think that perhaps the G3 leave-in provides me with the best balance of moisture and strength.

What I like about the leave-ins in general are that even though they are more watery and loose and less creamy than the other leave-ins I have used, when I apply them to my coarse, 4B hair, my hair does not lose its body or get frizzy.  Rather it maintains its silkiness and moisture level.  I also like that the leave-ins do not contain petrolatum or mineral oil.  The leave-ins have definitely become staples for me.


The chocolate and lissative masks are next on my list to try.  Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 8, 2010)

GREAT review pear! which paks did you visit? I gues i'm off to get some leave ins lol


----------



## pear (Jun 8, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> GREAT review pear! which paks did you visit? I gues i'm off to get some leave ins lol


 
Thanks Sapphire_chic!

I went to the Finsbury Park location.  Hopefully they have restocked the chocolate leave-in because I purchased the last one.  There was slim pickings with the chocolate skala when I went there last Tuesday.  

We had a blast in London by the way!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 8, 2010)

I straightened my hair out yesterday because I walked through the perm aisle yesterday and had to remind myself that it was possible to straighten my hair without the use of chemicals. (I even bought my first heat protectant  because i didn't want my hair to be like :burning But I soon got over the straight thing (like within less than 24 hrs) So I decided I would try out the Choco masque today. I JUST put it on. Yes, my hands are still sticky and I'm typing. I'll just clean it up later, but this is how urgent it was.

I thought I was in slip city with the SB. nuh-uhn  SB don't got NOTHING, I repeat, NOTHING on Choco! My hair is like "tangles? I do that?" And it smells so  I haven't even washed it out and I'm happy. I should have known choco would be awesome! I'll come back with a whole review after I wash this out in a few hours.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 8, 2010)

I will NOT hunt down Choco.....Wash, Rinse, Repeat....I WILL NOT!!


----------



## mango387 (Jun 8, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> I will NOT hunt down Choco.....Wash, Rinse, Repeat....I WILL NOT!!



I just ordered the large tub of chocolate for myself!!!


----------



## tenderheaded (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok you Skala-heads I was trying not to get desperate about the chocolate, but ya just keep pushing! I even went to the Paks website and you've cleaned it out

Where oh where can I find chocolate? I even thought about buying some non-Skala flavored chocolate! I'm getting desperate here, someone rescue me!!!!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 8, 2010)

mango387 said:


> I just ordered the large tub of chocolate for myself!!!



I WILL NOT!!  this is my thoughts....I am allergic to chocolate so i can't eat it..so I am thinking my scalp may be allergic to it to...

And I am going with this theory and I hardly need anyone telling me differently...uuuum thanks in advance


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 8, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> I WILL NOT!!  this is my thoughts....I am allergic to chocolate so i can't eat it..so I am thinking my scalp may be allergic to it to...
> 
> And I am going with this theory and I hardly need anyone telling me differently...uuuum thanks in advance



Allergic? Do you break out or someeething?


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 8, 2010)

yes.....I get hives all over...when I was little it was worse with that and caffeine...But as I got older I can tolerate caffeine in small doses like maybe two sodas a day at most....but if I have more than I need I now get very bad migraines....But chocolate still breaks me out in hives and gives me bad blisters  all over my lips....Caffeine is suppose to help headaches it makes me get them


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 9, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I straightened my hair out yesterday because I walked through the perm aisle yesterday and had to remind myself that it was possible to straighten my hair without the use of chemicals. (I even bought my first heat protectant  because i didn't want my hair to be like :burning But I soon got over the straight thing (like within less than 24 hrs) So I decided I would try out the Choco masque today. I JUST put it on. Yes, my hands are still sticky and I'm typing. I'll just clean it up later, but this is how urgent it was.
> 
> I thought I was in slip city with the SB. nuh-uhn  SB don't got NOTHING, I repeat, NOTHING on Choco! My hair is like "tangles? I do that?" And it smells so  I haven't even washed it out and I'm happy. I should have known choco would be awesome! I'll come back with a whole review after I wash this out in a few hours.



*Girl, next time mix avocado and chocolate. It has to be experienced to be understood.!!! *


----------



## Ese88 (Jun 9, 2010)

Chocolate Masque review:
Today i used it for the 1st time. It went on really smoothly and had lots of slip.
When i washed it out my hair didnt feel as nice, it did however feel a bit thicker.
I used some porosity control after i finished rinsing it out & the softness came back.
Overall, I'm not  really impressed with this product. I'll probably use it again but won't buy it when it finishes.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 9, 2010)

Ese88 said:


> Chocolate Masque review:
> Today i used it for the 1st time. It went on really smoothly and had lots of slip.
> When i washed it out my hair didnt feel as nice, it did however feel a bit thicker.
> I used some porosity control after i finished rinsing it out & the softness came back.
> Overall, I'm not  really impressed with this product. I'll probably use it again but won't buy it when it finishes.



I hate that it didn't work so great for you...but this helps curb my lemming...thanx for the review


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 9, 2010)

So... since I am lazy I did not wash Choco out of my hair last night. I did it this morning, but I'm use to deep conditioning over night. So before I washed it out I detangled one more time. I always detangle from tip to root, but it was SO easy that I decided to try putting the comb through from root to tip. It slid right through my 11 week and some days post, tex-laxed hair without a problem! I had to look at the comb to make sure my hair wasn't coming out! But nope! To my surprise when I looked at the comb, there were only 4-5 shed hairs in the comb and NO breakage (which is a plus because I always end up getting some breakage) I've decided to take up wet bunning for the summer to help my ends. Once again, it was SO easy to brush my hair into a pony tail and bun it. This is almost too good to be true, I'm waiting for something bad to happen. I have a scarf on now. I'll see how this is by the end of the day!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 9, 2010)

OT:

Is it normal for hair not to hardly shed at all....I mean when I comb my air on rare occasions I may get 1-2 strands....and I only comb my hair like 1-2 a month...but I wash every other day and finger comb and I never hardly have any hair in my hands...maybe 1 string occasionally...Should I be combing more


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 9, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> yes.....I get hives all over...when I was little it was worse with that and caffeine...But as I got older I can tolerate caffeine in small doses like maybe two sodas a day at most....but if I have more than I need I now get very bad migraines....But chocolate still breaks me out in hives and gives me bad blisters  all over my lips....Caffeine is suppose to help headaches it makes me get them



Wow! You poor thing! I thought hubby had it bad with his shell fish allergies.


----------



## MCMLXXXIV (Jun 9, 2010)

Any of you ladies in the DMV area find Skala at a BL?  I only found the G3 at the one in Glen Burnie.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jun 9, 2010)

slalexan said:


> Any of you ladies in the DMV area find Skala at a BL? I only found the G3 at the one in Glen Burnie.


 
I have been to the one in Waldorf and District Heights and they got nothing (so don't bother going to those).  Otherwise, can't help ya.  Good luck searching!


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 9, 2010)

deediamante said:


> I have been to the one in Waldorf and District Heights and they got nothing (so don't bother going to those).  Otherwise, can't help ya.  Good luck searching!



Any luck in Gaithersburg?


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 9, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Keratin shampoo/ masque combo?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 9, 2010)

So, the choco deep conditioner has passed all of my tests. Its a GREAT detangler (better than SB) to me. I wet bunned my hair today. Usually my hair feels kind of crispy after air drying. Nope. Not with choco masque. My hair has been soft all day. And it feels like I still have slip on dry hair (is that even possible?) yet its not greasy at all. I had to keep touching it to believe it. And I kept getting compliments on the smell of my hair. My SO couldn't stop sniffing it. lol. ORS replenishing condish is my first love, but I think I just found "the one" and i'm in


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 10, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> Has anyone tried the Keratin shampoo/ masque combo?



I have tried the keratin line -  discovered my hair hates keratin an does not need it.  Immediately after use my hair more shedding and tiny little breaks c shaped all over my sink!!  I then went back same day and clarified - used chocolate line - fantastic!! I now use a mix of the chocolate, c3, and avocado - seems to have reversed the keratin disaster.


----------



## Muse (Jun 10, 2010)

I just tried the SB leave in last night that I had gotten in a swap. That stuff is the BOMB! Americka you were not lying when you said moisturized hair! I used it on dry hair before I wrapped it up for the night and this morning my hair was feeling so right. I skipped the cowash and didn't add anything else to my hair. It still feels great! I didn't have much luck with the SB con or masque so I was a little skeptical about the leave in but it works. I do have to say that the SB con and masque that I was using was expired so maybe thats why they didnt work. 
I have the Aloe and G3 leave in and the Aloe is just ok to me and the G3 is great for keeping my hair smooth and silky but SB beats them both in the moisture department. I have to stock up on this one!


----------



## Americka (Jun 10, 2010)

Muse said:


> I just tried the SB leave in last night that I had gotten in a swap. That stuff is the BOMB! Americka you were not lying when you said moisturized hair! I used it on dry hair before I wrapped it up for the night and this morning my hair was feeling so right. I skipped the cowash and didn't add anything else to my hair. It still feels great! I didn't have much luck with the SB con or masque so I was a little skeptical about the leave in but it works. I do have to say that the SB con and masque that I was using was expired so maybe thats why they didnt work.
> I have the Aloe and G3 leave in and the Aloe is just ok to me and the G3 is great for keeping my hair smooth and silky but SB beats them both in the moisture department. I have to stock up on this one!



*screams* Yes, it is! I don't ever want to be without this stuff. Wet, damp, or dry hair - don't matter. For me, SB leave in works on all of those. 

If I had to rank them, it would be: SB, Aloe, and then G3. Honestly, G3 leaves my hair feeling slightly coated.


----------



## bklyncurly (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't find Skala anywhere. So, I'm going to have to resort to paying shipping charges  on the Skala site since Amazon hasn't a poor (did I say poor) amount of choices. Not sure what to buy.

Shea Butter/Avocado (both look good):
Con, Styling Cream, and Treatment Masque (6 pcs)
Total: $39.93
Shipping: $7.86
*TOTAL: $47.79*

*I guess that's not too bad for 6 products. *
*(trying to justify purchase ...) *


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 10, 2010)

I just bought the black masque (for coloured hair) with amino acids, ceramides and vitamin b5!!! I will review.
I also bought aloe vera to try for the first time and I wanted some leave ins but all they had was force fruit..has any one tried this leave in?


----------



## Americka (Jun 10, 2010)

neijon said:


> I can't find Skala anywhere. So, I'm going to have to resort to paying shipping charges  on the Skala site since Amazon hasn't a poor (did I say poor) amount of choices. Not sure what to buy.
> 
> Shea Butter/Avocado (both look good):
> Con, Styling Cream, and Treatment Masque (6 pcs)
> ...



That's a lot of money for 6 products. *sighs*


----------



## Muse (Jun 10, 2010)

Americka said:


> *screams* Yes, it is! I don't ever want to be without this stuff. Wet, damp, or dry hair - don't matter. For me, SB leave in works on all of those.
> 
> If I had to rank them, it would be: SB, Aloe, and then G3. Honestly, G3 leaves my hair feeling slightly coated.



Yes girl! I woke up this morning and was like OMG I have to find more bottles! I think I'm gonna hit Miss Bossy up for a couple more (she's like my Skala store ). The one I have expires in February 2011 so I'll at least need some with a 2012 expiration date. They give you so much of this leave in and it only takes a little to do the job that I know it will last me for a while. I surely have been missing out sleeping on this leave in.


----------



## Americka (Jun 10, 2010)

*SB Leave-In Rocks*



Muse said:


> Yes girl! I woke up this morning and was like OMG I have to find more bottles! I think I'm gonna hit Miss Bossy up for a couple more (she's like my Skala store ). The one I have expires in February 2011 so I'll at least need some with a 2012 expiration date. They give you so much of this leave in and it only takes a little to do the job that I know it will last me for a while. I surely have been missing out sleeping on this leave in.



I used the AV first and cold-kicked my beloved NTM to the curb. When I got my hands on the SB, that was it for the AV. I only use the AV when I am out of the SB. I have two bottles of SB that also expire next year, but they will be gone long before then. It is so awesome as a leave in AND a daily moisturizer. I am so glad I am not the only one in love with it. :Copy of 2cool:


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 10, 2010)

I received 2 bottles of Aloe Vera Leave-in. Shout out to the person who sent them. I noticed that the appearance of the bottles are a lil different. The tops are diffenent and the wording on the front labels are too for example. The bottle on the left, right under the emblem it says Moisture and Nourishment for dry curly hair. The bottle on the right just says for curly and dry hair. Here are the ingredients for both:

Left Bottle:
Aqua(water), Ceteayl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, *Glutaral*, Citric Acid, Parfum(fragrance),Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Dimethicone Copolyol, Aloe Barbadensis Extract, Algae Extract, Panthenol

Right Bottle:
Aqua(water), Ceteayl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, *Methylchloroisothiazolinone (and) Methylisothiazolinone*, Citric Acid, Parfum(fragrance),Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Dimethicone Copolyol, Aloe Barbadensis Extract, Algae Extract, Panthenol

The bolded being the difference between the 2 ingredients. Both have the same expiration date, I guess I'm wondering why are their 2 Aloe Vera Leave-ins floating around. Any thoughts?


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 10, 2010)

neijon said:


> I can't find Skala anywhere. So, I'm going to have to resort to paying shipping charges  on the Skala site since Amazon hasn't a poor (did I say poor) amount of choices. Not sure what to buy.
> 
> Shea Butter/Avocado (both look good):
> Con, Styling Cream, and Treatment Masque (6 pcs)
> ...




Have you tried the swap threads ? Maybe someone can ship you some if their BL has the ones you want or BSS store $48 for 6 items....Not feeling that price


----------



## Americka (Jun 10, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I received 2 bottles of Aloe Vera Leave-in. Shout out to the person who sent them. I noticed that the appearance of the bottles are a lil different. The tops are diffenent and the wording on the front labels are too for example. The bottle on the left, right under the emblem it says Moisture and Nourishment for dry curly hair. The bottle on the right just says for curly and dry hair. Here are the ingredients for both:
> 
> Left Bottle:
> Aqua(water), Ceteayl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, *Glutaral*, Citric Acid, Parfum(fragrance),Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Dimethicone Copolyol, Aloe Barbadensis Extract, Algae Extract, Panthenol
> ...



This is a preservative. I found this information about it on Dr. Syed's website. He was talking about  BKTs...



> Some companies are starting to employ Formaldehyde's cousins such as  Gluteraldehyde or Glyoxal in their systems and marketing that as a  positive attribute. What they forget to mention is that they react with  the hair in the same manner that Formaldehyde does. The compounds expose  the stylists and salon patrons to the exact same health issues.  Gluteraldehyde or Glyoxal may perhaps be weaker than Formaldehyde, but  the companies may be using as much or even higher percentages to achieve  the same effective straightening.



According to this  website, this is also a preservative with antifungal properties.

Another website stated this:





> Methylchloroisothiazolinone is a preservative often used in cosmetics and beauty products for its antibacterial and anti-fungal effects, according to Wikipedia. It’s most often seen in shampoos and other rinse-off products. It is part of a group of chemicals known as isothiazolinones, the most potent allergens on the consumer market. However, they are very effective preservatives and can be used safely.
> 
> Methylchloroisothiazolinone is a potential allergen used in beauty products, although most reactions occurred in the 1980s and 1990s with leave in products, and it is now only used in much lower concentrations and in rinse off products, leading to much lower rates of allergic and irritant reactions, according to research.
> 
> ...


----------



## bklyncurly (Jun 10, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Have you tried the swap threads ? Maybe someone can ship you some if their BL has the ones you want or BSS store $48 for 6 items....Not feeling that price


 
Duh! What is wrong with my brain today!
That's a great idea. I'll try that route first.

Thanks!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 10, 2010)

Americka my girl, stay up on the research...you can't help it, it's the teacher in you  thanks for the info sweetie I appreciate it. I can't use this one on the left... I wonder why they would put the 2 out at the same time?


----------



## Americka (Jun 10, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Americka my girl, stay up on the research...you can't help it, it's the teacher in you  thanks for the info sweetie I appreciate it. I can't use this one...



I wouldn't use the one with the glutaral ohwell, but if you have used the other with no adverse affect, I'd continue to use it. The primary concern with the methyl stuff seems to be allergies. My SB has the same ingredients and I'm certainly not going to stop using it. grin


----------



## Americka (Jun 10, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I wonder why they would put the 2 out at the same time?



Maybe the one with glutaral wasn't meant for sale in the U.S.? It is being used in BKT's to replace formaldehyde, but it has similar properties and BKTs originated in Brazil... *shrugs* 

Good catch, FB!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 10, 2010)

Americka said:


> I wouldn't use the one with the glutaral ohwell, but if you have used the other with no adverse affect, I'd continue to use it. The primary concern with the methyl stuff seems to be allergies. My SB has the same ingredients and I'm certainly not going to stop using it. grin


 
I'm going to continue using the one on the right. I've used that one before and I love the results. Skala better not start jacking up a perfectly good product


----------



## AfroKink (Jun 10, 2010)

I went to Big Lots this morning. I'd never been because I was under the impression is was a members only type of place. Anyways, all they had was the Aloe Vera conditioner and the Ceramides shampoo and conditioner. So I got one of each . I'm going to try the 2 Ceramides products later today!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 10, 2010)

AfroKink said:


> I went to Big Lots this morning. I'd never been because I was under the impression is was a members only type of place. Anyways, all they had was the Aloe Vera conditioner and the Ceramides shampoo and conditioner. So I got one of each . I'm going to try the 2 Ceramides products later today!


 
I hope you enjoy the Aloe Vera line as much as I do. It took me a few washes to fall in love, but it's my boyfriend now.


----------



## Muse (Jun 10, 2010)

Americka said:


> That's a lot of money for 6 products. *sighs*



I agree. Maybe you should've checked the swap thread for some of those.

ETA: Ok I see Tish suggested this.


----------



## Muse (Jun 10, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I received 2 bottles of Aloe Vera Leave-in. Shout out to the person who sent them. I noticed that the appearance of the bottles are a lil different. The tops are diffenent and the wording on the front labels are too for example. The bottle on the left, right under the emblem it says Moisture and Nourishment for dry curly hair. The bottle on the right just says for curly and dry hair. Here are the ingredients for both:
> 
> Left Bottle:
> Aqua(water), Ceteayl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, *Glutaral*, Citric Acid, Parfum(fragrance),Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Dimethicone Copolyol, Aloe Barbadensis Extract, Algae Extract, Panthenol
> ...



Hmmm, I have never seen bottles like the one on the left. I had no idea the methyl preservatives were strong allergens. I see them in lots of non rinse off products. I'll just be sure not to get the leave ins on my scalp.


----------



## pear (Jun 10, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> I just bought the black masque (for coloured hair) with amino acids, ceramides and vitamin b5!!! I will review.
> I also bought aloe vera to try for the first time and I wanted some leave ins but all they had was force fruit..has any one tried this leave in?


 
I can't wait to hear your review of the black masque!  I also bought that one but haven't used it yet. I saw the force fruit leave-in but didn't buy it for some reason (probably should have).


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ I have tried the black mud mixed with goat milk and  soft and silky hair. I can't wait for the review of black mud by itself.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 10, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I received 2 bottles of Aloe Vera Leave-in. Shout out to the person who sent them. I noticed that the appearance of the bottles are a lil different. The tops are diffenent and the wording on the front labels are too for example. The bottle on the left, right under the emblem it says Moisture and Nourishment for dry curly hair. The bottle on the right just says for curly and dry hair. Here are the ingredients for both:
> 
> Left Bottle:
> Aqua(water), Ceteayl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, *Glutaral*, Citric Acid, Parfum(fragrance),Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Dimethicone Copolyol, Aloe Barbadensis Extract, Algae Extract, Panthenol
> ...



Did you notice that one is 10.1 ounces and one is 10.6 ounces? Mine has the Methoblahblahblahs in it...


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 10, 2010)

My aloe vera has gluteral in it  Glad I only bought 1, I won't be repurchasing it.

I am so excited for my wash day this saturday to try the black one...on another note I Just tried the force fruits leave in on dry hair I will see how it feels in the morning, I hope it stays feeling this soft when it dries


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 10, 2010)

Sapphire look at your ingredients to make sure, one of my bottles does and the other one doesn't.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 10, 2010)

arm445 said:


> ^^ I have tried the black mud mixed with goat milk and  soft and silky hair. I can't wait for the review of black mud by itself.


 
I want to try the goat milk


----------



## Ltown (Jun 10, 2010)

slalexan said:


> Any of you ladies in the DMV area find Skala at a BL? I only found the G3 at the one in Glen Burnie.


 
Check the Giants food store, some have ethic section and sell skala for $5.49, where are you?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 10, 2010)

ugh... I need LEAVE INS... I think I may resort to just ordering for full price offline.


----------



## pear (Jun 10, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> ugh... I need LEAVE INS... I think I may resort to just ordering for full price offline.


 
I wish I had a leave in to spare but I don't.  I only have one of each type except for chocolate.  I bought three chocolate leave-ins but sent one to my mom who I have turned into a Skala head , kept one for myself and have one extra in case my Big sis wants it).  

The leave-ins were the hardest to find for me.  I was never able to find any at Big Lots.  I either bought them from Giant supermarket or from Paks during my trip to London.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 10, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> ugh... I need LEAVE INS... I think I may resort to just ordering for full price offline.


 
I feel your pain, but I have resulted to a skala alternative, aslo a brazilian product, and so far it's working great for me. I hope you get one, I just can't justify paying shipping for most things.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree the Leave-Ins are my "I don't want to be without" product


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 10, 2010)

arm445 said:


> I feel your pain, but I have resulted to a skala alternative, aslo a brazilian product, and so far it's working great for me. I hope you get one, I just can't justify paying shipping for most things.




and this product is????


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ its called lilas & and post #1660 shows my results w/ only the leave-in and Skala SB


----------



## crvlngrhair (Jun 10, 2010)

Co-washed tonight with SB then followed with the SB masque, and WOW!!!!!! Ya'll wasn't lying about how good it is, my hair feels amazing! I can't wait till I get the leave in to see how the whole line works together, tonight I just mixed a little of the condish with the G3 leave in and my hair feels so smooth and moisturized, hoping it still feels this way in the morning after it dries.


----------



## Americka (Jun 10, 2010)

*runs into the thread out of breath* Ladies! *sucks in air* Arm445 was holding out on us! *begins to cry* Look at THIS! *collapses* But the shipping is high as $%#!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 10, 2010)

arm445 said:


> Just co-washed with the shea butter conditioner (I noticed extremely soft hair once I stepped out of the shower; definitely a keeper) and followed up with a jaborandi leave-in (not skala) I  just purchased from my local brazilian shop. I cant wait to see how my hair turns out in the morning.
> 
> ETA: Ok here is the finished product. I'm not sure if it was the skala SB condish or the new leave in, but my NG only pops up and looks so moist like that when I baggy. Brazilian products are an A++ in my book.




I am Hating on you right now...I saw this but I had no idea that you used anything other than Skala....I WILL NOT ORDER anything...I mean it!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry ladies I didn't want to bring in something new into the Skala thread... And those prices are high I only paid $3.99 at the brazilian shop near my house.



Americka said:


> *runs into the thread out of breath* Ladies! *sucks in air* Arm445 was holding out on us! *begins to cry* Look at THIS! *collapses* But the shipping is high as $%#!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 10, 2010)

and I will not tempt you I know how it feels. My mom thinks I stole all those tubs of skala sitting in my closet. 




JustSimplyTish said:


> I am Hating on you right now...I saw this but I had no idea that you used anything other than Skala....*I WILL NOT ORDER* anything...I mean it!


----------



## Americka (Jun 10, 2010)

arm445 said:


> Sorry ladies I didn't want to bring in something new into the Skala thread... And those prices are high I only paid $3.99 at the brazilian shop near my house.



Chile, that's okay! I cheated on Skala with Nioxin last nite!  It's okay to tell us about other stuff. 

The Brazilians put their products is such pretty, colorful containers. Off to look at the purty colors again.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 10, 2010)

arm445 said:


> and I will not tempt you I know how it feels. My mom thinks I stole all those tubs of skala sitting in my closet.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 10, 2010)

Americka said:


> *runs into the thread out of breath* Ladies! *sucks in air* Arm445 was holding out on us! *begins to cry* Look at THIS! *collapses* But the shipping is high as $%#!


 
Girl you are mad funny,


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yay, the skala fairy (selfstyled) has struck again!!!!! hugs + smooches!!!!


ETA: Americka you are crackin me up!!! I too find my self mezmerized by the pretty colors!!
        It could be a brazilian condish with "turtle poo" in it, but if the bottle/jar is brightly colored, im like "ooo-wee"..


----------



## Valarie1 (Jun 11, 2010)

I wanted to follow up to my previous post and include some pictures. I used the FC masque as an DC overnight. 

When I rinsed out the following morning my hair was a tangled mess. I really liked the G3, but it looks like the FC is NOT my friend!! I will be handing this one off to my DD. She's natural so I'm curious to see how it works for her.

After taking forever to detangle I used a bit of NTM and lacio lacio and did a roller set.

Here are the results. I'm happy to say the results were much better than I expected. My hair is SOFT SOFT and shiny. I thought it would be hard to manage but it wasn't. Again, I'm surprised no slip but nice results.  However, because of the severe tangling.......I won't be using this product again.  

Next up AV masque!!!


----------



## Americka (Jun 11, 2010)

Valarie1 said:


> I wanted to follow up to my previous post and include some pictures. I used the FC masque as an DC overnight.
> 
> When I rinsed out the following morning my hair was a tangled mess. I really liked the G3, but it looks like the FC is NOT my friend!! I will be handing this one off to my DD. She's natural so I'm curious to see how it works for her.
> 
> ...



Yes, FC is not my favorite masque either. In fact, I've started using it as a base for a deep conditioner I create out of oils and other Skala cons. Works out pretty good that way. 

Your hair looks so soft and pretty. I'm glad the final results were much better than you anticipated. Good review!


----------



## dollface0023 (Jun 11, 2010)

I went to Big Lots for the first time looking for this product and of course they didn't have it! 

Hopefully I'll get to order it soon


----------



## Ltown (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not fan of SB or FC and have some for ladies in Maryland or DMV that are close to Waldorf and want to meet up. PM me if interested. (gone)


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 11, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Sapphire look at your ingredients to make sure, one of my bottles does and the other one doesn't.



Unfortunately it does, On the other hand thanks for pointing this ingredient out. I do like to stay away from the main baddies (it's hard to keep everything organic)


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 11, 2010)

Americka said:


> *runs into the thread out of breath* Ladies! *sucks in air* Arm445 was holding out on us! *begins to cry* Look at THIS! *collapses* But the shipping is high as $%#!



eek I clicked on that link! more temptation despite the shipping lol


----------



## MCMLXXXIV (Jun 11, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Check the Giants food store, some have ethic section and sell skala for $5.49, where are you?


 

Thanks!!  I'll be walking into every Giant store I pass.  

I'm in Greenbelt area btw.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 11, 2010)

It was something about the colors that definitely roped me in too 

Arm - I have a Lila's chocolate Masque- and I love it. For those that can't find Skala, I think Lilas and Kanechomn are more than suitable replacements-cause you can find those on Bellahub/Amazon not to promote non Skala products in the Skala thread


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 11, 2010)

Valarie1 said:


> I wanted to follow up to my previous post and include some pictures. I used the FC masque as an DC overnight.
> 
> When I rinsed out the following morning my hair was a tangled mess. I really liked the G3, but it looks like the FC is NOT my friend!! I will be handing this one off to my DD. She's natural so I'm curious to see how it works for her.
> 
> ...



I didn't really like the FC masque either. It just didn't give my hair enough moisture that I wanted. I like to cowash daily with G3 and after I did a deep condish with FC and cowashed with G3 my hair was SO dry! Shiny, but dry. I've realized that G3 works best on moisturized hair. So... FC will also be sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Muse (Jun 11, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> ugh... I need LEAVE INS... I think I may resort to just ordering for full price offline.



Please check the swap thread first.



crvlngrhair said:


> Co-washed tonight with SB then followed with the SB masque, and WOW!!!!!! Ya'll wasn't lying about how good it is, my hair feels amazing! *I can't wait till I get the leave in* to see how the whole line works together, tonight I just mixed a little of the condish with the G3 leave in and my hair feels so smooth and moisturized, hoping it still feels this way in the morning after it dries.



I think you will LOVE the leave in. I didn't care for the SB con and masque but the leave in is  on dry and wet hair. I just tried it for the first time on wet hair today and my hair is insanely soft and moisturized. It's VERY good as a daily moisturizer (actually I was able to skip a day of putting anything in my hair since using this). I am stocking up on this one for sure.


----------



## crvlngrhair (Jun 11, 2010)

.



I think you will LOVE the leave in. I didn't care for the SB con and masque but the leave in is  on dry and wet hair. I just tried it for the first time on wet hair today and my hair is insanely soft and moisturized. *It's VERY good as a daily moisturizer (actually I was able to skip a day of putting anything in my hair since using this). *I am stocking up on this one for sure.[/QUOTE]

@bolded - That's just what I'm needing! Thanks Muse!


----------



## CoutureMe06 (Jun 11, 2010)

I still cannot find this product. I've tried many beauty supplys and duane reades in NYC. I'm not having luck find brazilian shops that sell it. Anyone know where I can pick this up in NYC?

I'm still on page 26. Still searching 

Thanks guys.


----------



## TaraDyan (Jun 11, 2010)

Valarie1 said:


> I wanted to follow up to my previous post and include some pictures. I used the FC masque as an DC overnight.
> 
> When I rinsed out the following morning my hair was a tangled mess. I really liked the G3, but it looks like the FC is NOT my friend!! I will be handing this one off to my DD. She's natural so I'm curious to see how it works for her.
> 
> ...


 
V-Dub ... my buddy, my pal ... your hair looks absolutely fabu!!!  I'm seeing a whole new head of hair on you.  I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## biancaelyse (Jun 11, 2010)

*I have a new Skala success story *

I Used my G3 Conditioner as a leave in and it worked really well!!  Maybe even better than the leave in itself.

All that I did was co wash, rince a little bit out and then apply my ecostyler gel while my hair was wet.

I had perfectly defined curls.

I'm on day 3, it's been rainy and humid and my hair still looks really good!!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 11, 2010)

I will have to try that...yeah it has been super humid here and dreary.....makes me want to just stay in bed all day


----------



## krissyprissy (Jun 11, 2010)

Muse said:


> Please check the swap thread first.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will LOVE the leave in. I didn't care for the SB con and masque but the leave in is  on dry and wet hair. I just tried it for the first time on wet hair today and my hair is insanely soft and moisturized. It's VERY good as a daily moisturizer (actually I was able to skip a day of putting anything in my hair since using this). I am stocking up on this one for sure.



I also love the SB leave-in as my favorite leave-in, but the SB co and poo is ok. My fav conditioner is the G3 right now.


----------



## Americka (Jun 11, 2010)

My new babies...


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 11, 2010)

It's night and I wont be doing a thing except doing a cassia treatment then a skala mix deep conditioning - hope my experiment comes out well!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't they look so precious.


Americka said:


> My new babies...


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 11, 2010)

I saw that but I refuse to buy anymore masque until I use up the 13 tubs I already have (Im just glad this was my 1st true PJ experiencee). I just had to buy a leave-in since I could not find the Skala leav-ins anywhere.



SelfStyled said:


> It was something about the colors that definitely roped me in too
> 
> Arm - I have a* Lila's chocolate Masque*- and I love it. For those that can't find Skala, I think Lilas and Kanechomn are more than suitable replacements-cause you can find those on Bellahub/Amazon not to promote non Skala products in the Skala thread


----------



## faithnchrist910 (Jun 11, 2010)

In contradiction to what many of the ladies are saying on this thread, I did not have great results with Skala Shea Butter Deep Moisturizing Masque (yellow jar). It left my hair a greasy mess which may be attributed to petrolatum as the second ingredient. My hair hasn't been that greasy since I was relaxed three years ago using Pink Oil Moisturizer. I had to shampoo with sulfates twice to remove all the grease. I will not repurchase anything from that line. I was really disappointed. Did anyone else have this experience?


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 11, 2010)

Americka said:


> My new babies...



A coochie coochie coo! They're adorable! I hope to have some that look just like them soon!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry you had a bad experience, My hair just loves the SB condish (heck all skala so far). Its so crazy how products work....



faithnchrist910 said:


> In contradiction to what many of the ladies are saying on this thread, I did not have great results with Skala Shea Butter Deep Moisturizing Masque (yellow jar). It left my hair a greasy mess which may be attributed to petrolatum as the second ingredient. My hair hasn't been that greasy since I was relaxed three years ago using Pink Oil Moisturizer. I had to shampoo with sulfates twice to remove all the grease. I will not repurchase anything from that line. I was really disappointed. Did anyone else have this experience?


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 11, 2010)

faithnchrist910 said:


> In contradiction to what many of the ladies are saying on this thread, I did not have great results with Skala Shea Butter Deep Moisturizing Masque (yellow jar). It left my hair a greasy mess which may be attributed to petrolatum as the second ingredient. My hair hasn't been that greasy since I was relaxed three years ago using Pink Oil Moisturizer. I had to shampoo with sulfates twice to remove all the grease. I will not repurchase anything from that line. I was really disappointed. Did anyone else have this experience?



I haven't used this line...nor have I really used any of the Masque to be honest....I use the G3 conditioner and leave in only right now ..and mostly just the leave in because I am trying to use up a few open bottles of conditioner that I previously had open...but my hair never feels greasy...But I know as a general rule my hair has never responded well to shea butter of any kind


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 12, 2010)

faithnchrist910 said:


> In contradiction to what many of the ladies are saying on this thread, I did not have great results with Skala Shea Butter Deep Moisturizing Masque (yellow jar). It left my hair a greasy mess which may be attributed to petrolatum as the second ingredient. My hair hasn't been that greasy since I was relaxed three years ago using Pink Oil Moisturizer. I had to shampoo with sulfates twice to remove all the grease. I will not repurchase anything from that line. I was really disappointed. Did anyone else have this experience?



I didn't like the shea butter either, It didn't leave my hair greasy but it just didn't do anything for me. sorry about your bad experience.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay Ladies.....I'm ready to jump into the Skala Game!  I just used up my last Vial of Matrix Biolage Ceramides and will replace it with the G3 Conditioners & Masques. 

_That's mostly what I have from this particular line_ and have been putting off using it until I finished up the Matrix Ceramides.  I may have an Avacado Conditioner or 2.

So, I'll be using the G3 next wash day, either as a Co-Wash or a Final Rinse before PC (like I was doing with my vials of Matrix) Not sure yet.erplexed

But I am Officially on Team Skala now ------ Been enjoying this Thread.  

Thanks Ladies for all the Skala tips up in here!

Carry On!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 12, 2010)

Black skala review: warning..long post lol

It was my wash day today and I started off by rinsing off my overnight treatment of yoghurt and aphogee 2 min. This usually leaves my hair feeling abit stripped (probably the protein) I left my hair to dry about 70% then applyed the black skala.

The smell is quite plesant, not as strong as Jarobrandi, I don't particularly like or dislike it. I can't smell it when it's on my hair ALL the time like when using the Jab which is good. The texture had me surprised I haven't quite felt anything like it. It feels like abit like very smooth chocolate mousse (the dessert). like it has been whipped for a very long time. It feels light and kinda foamy yet thick and silky at the same time.

After DCing for an hour with heat (for 20 mins) my hair felt de-li-CIOUS! soft, satiny, silky smooth all these words but I tried to contain my excitement because the real test is how it feels after you rinse it out. It wasn't very easy to detangle with, but to be honest this is quite hard to tell because detangling has been becoming more and more difficult full stop (almost 2 years post).
Upon rinsing my hair felt fantastic, I felt like one of those herbal essences girls, I was running my hands through my hair with no resistance (with mostly natural 4 hair this is not to be taken lightly lol)

Completely rinsed out my hair did feel abit stripped, not shampoo stripped but the silky feeling does rinse off...I didn't really expect it to stay but once I got out and applyed my skala leave in IT WAS BACK almost lol I guess they are designed to work together.

I thought i'd post a pic even though my camara is not very good at all.


I will update how moisturised it leaves my hair when completely dry


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 12, 2010)

Mixed *Choco* and *SB* together today. It looked so DELICIOUS together! Took me a minute not to actually want to taste it.  Will be back with review later.


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 12, 2010)

I have both Jaborini & G3. I've used the Jaborinui once and the G3 twice. So far the G3 is my fav. It left my hair strong and I had very little shedding during detangling. I'm going to try the Jaborini again on tomorrow and hopefully it works better for me. I mean it was alright, but I could definitely see and feel the difference between the two.


----------



## Muse (Jun 12, 2010)

Americka said:


> My new babies...



Ok you know I'm drooling over those SB leave ins.




faithnchrist910 said:


> In contradiction to what many of the ladies are saying on this thread, I did not have great results with Skala Shea Butter Deep Moisturizing Masque (yellow jar). It left my hair a greasy mess which may be attributed to petrolatum as the second ingredient. My hair hasn't been that greasy since I was relaxed three years ago using Pink Oil Moisturizer. I had to shampoo with sulfates twice to remove all the grease. I will not repurchase anything from that line. I was really disappointed. Did anyone else have this experience?



Thanks for sharing. I did not have a good experience with SB con or masque. It didn't make my hair greasy but like Sapphire Chic said it did nothing for my hair. I found out later they were expired, are yours? Could affect how they work. Also even though I didn't like the masque or con the SB leave in is the BEST. I will not be without it. A lot of us like the G3 or Aloe Vera as well. I don't think you should give up after the first try. They make a variety of products that really do work differently so if you don't find what you want in one line you can jump to another. Maybe the cons aren't for you but the leave ins might work.


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi-

Well I finally used my G3 shampoo in the pink bottle.  First I pre-poo'd with amla oil then washed with G3 and the results are fantastic!  That combo is a keeper for me.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 12, 2010)

CoutureMe06 said:


> I still cannot find this product. I've tried many beauty supplys and duane reades in NYC. I'm not having luck find brazilian shops that sell it. Anyone know where I can pick this up in NYC?
> 
> I'm still on page 26. Still searching
> 
> Thanks guys.



Call the Big Lots in Long Island.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 12, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> *A coochie coochie coo*! They're adorable! I hope to have some that look just like them soon!


 
girl you are crazy!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Americka said:


> My new babies...


 
Don't they look precious, posing for their debut. Hi  SB, Hi AV


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 12, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Don't they look precious, posing for their debut. Hi  SB, Hi AV



Yes they do!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 12, 2010)

So the results are in for the SB and Choco Mix.

LOOOOOVE IT! My hair has stayed moisturized ALL day! It smells good. It feels good. Its nice and shiny. I could comb right through my NG. This is an all around winner for me.. I'm not sure if its just the Skala alone that makes my hair look like this but I'm not going to stop doing what I'm doing and if Skala is part of that so be it.

What I did.

DC with SB and Choco mix and spritzed with Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea. Leave in for 4 hours.
Rinsed out and cowashed with G3.
Sprayed on my Leave-in concoction - (1/4 PM the Detangler, 1/4 EVOO, 1/4 Milk, 1/4 Water)
Wet Bunned and Air dried.

My hair is SO nice and soft. No tangles or anything. LOVE it! I'm hoping this can get me through my year+ transition smoothly.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Miryoku thank you for the review and update. I will definitely be mixing with my next wash on wednesday. SB and Choc does sound delish to bad I don't have any Choc..


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 13, 2010)

Got some skala today from the skala fairy!!! Got extra liso, and drum roll.... chocomenta  (chocolate mint)!!! Its so cute, brown and green swirls...Cant wait to try.. anybody else tried the chocomenta??? Thanks fairy!


----------



## Americka (Jun 13, 2010)

soonergirl said:


> Got some skala today from the skala fairy!!! Got extra liso, and drum roll.... chocomenta  (chocolate mint)!!! Its so cute, brown and green swirls...Cant wait to try.. anybody else tried the chocomenta??? Thanks fairy!




I am beyond jealous...


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 13, 2010)

soonergirl said:


> Got some skala today from the skala fairy!!! Got extra liso, and drum roll....* chocomenta (chocolate mint)!!!* Its so cute, brown and green swirls...Cant wait to try.. anybody else tried the chocomenta??? Thanks fairy!


 

((CHOCOLATE MINT))) what the flip


----------



## Americka (Jun 13, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> ((CHOCOLATE MINT))) what the flip



I guess trying to melt a Hershey's bar and some peppermint candies ain't the same thing, huh?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 13, 2010)

Americka I like your location, how much time you got


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 13, 2010)

soonergirl said:


> Got some skala today from the skala fairy!!! Got extra liso, and drum roll.... chocomenta  (chocolate mint)!!! Its so cute, brown and green swirls...Cant wait to try.. anybody else tried the chocomenta??? Thanks fairy!



I'm starting to think that any thing that sounds delicious to eat, my hair would love.   I gotta find this chocomenta!!!! it sounds yummy  and refreshing!


----------



## Valarie1 (Jun 13, 2010)

TaraDyan said:


> V-Dub ... my buddy, my pal ... your hair looks absolutely fabu!!! I'm seeing a whole new head of hair on you. I can't wait to see it in person.


 
Thanks T!!!!!!!!!!!

I've finally found a reggie that's working for me!!!  Yippee!  We've got to do lunch and a skala search.....I'm a Big Lots nut these days!!! 

I NEED Chocomenta in my life!  Thanks Soonergirl, yet another product to add to my search list. LOL  Why am I craving a Pepperment Patty now......


----------



## Valarie1 (Jun 13, 2010)

faithnchrist910 said:


> In contradiction to what many of the ladies are saying on this thread, I did not have great results with Skala Shea Butter Deep Moisturizing Masque (yellow jar). It left my hair a greasy mess which may be attributed to petrolatum as the second ingredient. My hair hasn't been that greasy since I was relaxed three years ago using Pink Oil Moisturizer. I had to shampoo with sulfates twice to remove all the grease. I will not repurchase anything from that line. I was really disappointed. Did anyone else have this experience?


 
I'm saving the SB for last.  I have a feeling my hair is going to HATE it.  You mentioned the Pink Oil and I remember those days only too well!


----------



## SoSwanky (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello ladies,

I have made my first official Skala haul......$22.00 worth to be exact. Was able to get products from the G3, Aloe and Fruit Cocktail lines. Got one Shea Butter mask. I am now hoping to get my hands on the avocado and shea butter. I haven't tried this stuff yet, but I hope that it's good!


----------



## Newtogrow (Jun 13, 2010)

I went to Big Lots and could not find this brand! Are they somewhere else???


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 13, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> *I have a new Skala success story *
> 
> I Used my G3 Conditioner as a leave in and it worked really well!!  Maybe even better than the leave in itself.
> 
> ...



I tried this today after your post. I was a bit skeptical because I have never had luck using conditioner under gels but I thought what the hey, but you know...this stuff works really well under ecostyler clear  like I just ran it through my wet hair, sort of raking it and it looks like I did the shingling method. very clumpy hair


----------



## Americka (Jun 13, 2010)

Newtogrow said:


> I went to Big Lots and could not find this brand! Are they somewhere else???



Some ladies have had luck finding them at their local Dominican or Brazilian BSS. Amazon carries a few of the Skala products as does Skala's website: http://www.skalabeauty.com  . Also, their website lists several stores that carry their products such as Duane Reade and Giant Food Store. HTH!


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jun 13, 2010)

Has anyone heard of Skala silk amino acids? If so what is it?
http://pak-super.com/brand/skala/skala/skala-silk-amino-acids.html


----------



## Americka (Jun 13, 2010)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> Has anyone heard of Skala silk amino acids? If so what is it?
> http://pak-super.com/brand/skala/skala/skala-silk-amino-acids.html



I think it's a relaxer containing SAA. Skala actually has four relaxers or "smoothing creams" as they call them: one with "natural biologics" like seaweed, a moisturizing one with avocado and shea butter, one with sunflower oil, and the one with SAA. You can read about it  here. 

Go to Products and choose smoothing.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 13, 2010)

faithnchrist910 said:


> In contradiction to what many of the ladies are saying on this thread, I did not have great results with Skala Shea Butter Deep Moisturizing Masque (yellow jar). It left my hair a greasy mess which may be attributed to petrolatum as the second ingredient. My hair hasn't been that greasy since I was relaxed three years ago using Pink Oil Moisturizer. I had to shampoo with sulfates twice to remove all the grease. I will not repurchase anything from that line. I was really disappointed. Did anyone else have this experience?



So sorry to hear that. I have a weave in now. I used shea butter masque as a prepoo on my leave out hair on Fri and when I washed it out my hair was just lovely. Comb glided through it. Curls looked delicious. So soft. I DCd with avocado masque mixed with EVCO. You should try mixing the masques and/or trying others. Chocolate and Avocado is the truth. Don't give up yet. "The One" for you is just a mix away. Mwah.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 13, 2010)

I know you're all tired of my reviews by now but I can't help myself so here goes another epistle!!!

I'm currently in a weave. I prepooed my leave out hair with shea butter overnight on Friday. When I rinsed out my hair was very soft and curls were quite springy and moisturised. Prior to prepooing, my hair was extraordinarily dry. Afterwards I did a protein treatment for half an hour with Giovanni xtreme protein, rinsed out, washed with a sulfate free shampoo and then DCd with avocado masque mixed with EVCO. When my hair was dry, I added a dab of bodyshop anti-frizz heat protectant, blowdried and flat ironed. My hair was amazingly silky. I have 4b hair I think. It was so silky, I got a little scared that I'd done some damage. Sweat from 2 hours in the gym tonight erased that erroneous thought from my head however.

I was hesitant about trying the SB cos overall, people didn't seem to like it but I had used lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol to DC a couple of times and the results were lovely so I figured I'd just give it a go. So far, my No 1 is avocado, followed by chocolate, then SB. The keratin reduces shedding dramatically and I like it but it's never gonna overthrow my avocado and chocolate. Haven't tried the jabosomething yet and can't find G3 anywhere . 

Will post pics of current haul tomorrow.


----------



## Americka (Jun 13, 2010)

Lafani, we truly enjoy your reviews and hope that you keep them coming!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 13, 2010)

^^ ITA w/ Americka


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 13, 2010)

OK Amerika. I did what you suggested and mixed up some stuff in the Jaborini con. DC with heat for about 30 minutes and left it on for a couple of hours. I am 5 weeks post and my hair melted like butter when I rinsed. Ok I had to mix something with it, but it's fine! Loving the results!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 13, 2010)

I have been cowashing with G3 almost daily for almost 3 weeks now. I even cowash with it after I DC. I've noticed that some of the strands of hair have started to actually become thicker. If i roll one of my shed hairs between my fingers, I can almost "hear" it. I thought my hair felt stronger, but now I'm actually seeing it. I did a search on ceramides and other people have had the same results with gaining stronger, shinier, thicker strands of hair. I'm LOVING this!


----------



## Americka (Jun 13, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> OK Amerika. I did what you suggested and mixed up some stuff in the Jaborini con. DC with heat for about 30 minutes and left it on for a couple of hours. I am 5 weeks post and my hair melted like butter when I rinsed. Ok I had to mix something with it, but it's fine! Loving the results!



Awesome! Just make sure you know what you've mixed together in case you have a problem.


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 13, 2010)

Americka said:


> Awesome! Just make sure you know what you've mixed together in case you have a problem.



So far so good. I did just as I did with the G3 and knocked under the drier to knock most of the water out, then let it air dry. I haven't applied direct heat to my hair since I've been using skala products. Thinking I'm gone get me a trim and see what type of progress I have by the end of the year!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 13, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I have been cowashing with G3 almost daily for almost 3 weeks now. I even cowash with it after I DC. I've noticed that some of the strands of hair have started to actually become thicker. If i roll one of my shed hairs between my fingers, I can almost "hear" it. I thought my hair felt stronger, but now I'm actually seeing it. I did a search on ceramides and other people have had the same results with gaining stronger, shinier, thicker strands of hair. I'm LOVING this!



 I use the G3 condish & leave-in 3-4 times a week and my hair is 100% getting thicker and I didn't think that was possible


----------



## loonggood (Jun 14, 2010)

Why not order directly from factory? you could customize hair product what you like


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 14, 2010)

^^^...what


----------



## drappedup (Jun 14, 2010)

So it's been weeks since I've bought any, which is why I'm asking, but is Big Lots still selling these for a dollar?

I'm in love with the G3, Aloe Vera masque, and the Jaborandi, and I've already finished a bottle of the G3 and a jar of Aloe Vera.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Skala-Heads!

So, I'm sitting here with the Ceramides G3 Masque on (my experimental substitution for Matrix Biolage Ceramides).  Imma a First Time Recruit!

First of all, it has a very pleasant smell.  And I love the consistency, especially since I just DC'ed and I plan to use the G3 as a final rinse before I apply my PC (so I didn't want anything too,too thick). 

Will wash it out soon and dry under dryer.  

:scratchchIK I will have to give it a couple weeks to see exactly how it works in this capacity.....

but so far so good.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 15, 2010)

Tried the skala extra lisos and I did not like it at all  It actually made my hair hard as I slathered it on and detangling was not a breeze (my giovanni 50:50 did a better job), so I will not be trying this again.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay, I'm looking for anything from the Chocolate or Keratin lines. Please PM me if you can hook me up!  Thanks

Oh, tonight I'm going to pre-poo jabablablah and see if my hair likes it. I'll report back when I rinse it out...


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 16, 2010)

drappedup said:


> So it's been weeks since I've bought any, which is why I'm asking, but is Big Lots still selling these for a dollar?
> 
> I'm in love with the G3, Aloe Vera masque, and the Jaborandi, and I've already finished a bottle of the G3 and a jar of Aloe Vera.....




I need to call my BL.....I have not been back in over a month since I purchased my items


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 16, 2010)

arm445 said:


> Tried the skala extra lisos and I did not like it at all  It actually made my hair hard as I slathered it on and detangling was not a breeze (my giovanni 50:50 did a better job), so I will not be trying this again.


 Now see....My hair LOVED the extra lisos- if that was the only one I could have I would be happy. It is so funny how everyone's hair is so different.


----------



## Muse (Jun 16, 2010)

arm445 said:


> Tried the skala extra lisos and I did not like it at all  It actually made my hair hard as I slathered it on and detangling was not a breeze (my giovanni 50:50 did a better job), so I will not be trying this again.



Oh no that's the one I have. I haven't tried it yet because I'm stuck on the Crystal Bath right now but I hope I have good results. Just curious, did you use it after a wash with shampoo? I am finding that my hair is responding to conditioners a lot better after pooing as opposed to days of cowashing. I have upped my pooing with gentle sulfate free poos.



JustSimplyTish said:


> I need to call my BL.....I have not been back in over a month since I purchased my items



I just went back to mine after about a month just to see if they restocked and they went and put a whole other brand in the spot where Skala use to be! I guess they're done.


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep liso worked for me too, my hair was easy to detangle.. checked my big lots today too, no new shipment...


----------



## pear (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm planning to use the Liso this weekend so hopefully it will work for me.

It is so true how differently these work on different people's hair and even the difference in how the different lines have worked on my own hair.  So far I think that my hair loves the aloe vera and likes the avocado.  However my hair pretty much hated the Jaborandi.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 16, 2010)

I made sure I clarified w/ giovanni 50:50 before hand becasue I've been cowashing alot lately. I was so hoping this worked for me because you ladies have had great results an I just love skala. I was kinda sad  that my hair didn't like it. I may try it again under the steamer to see if it makes a difference, but if that doesn't work I'm going to give it away.




Muse said:


> Oh no that's the one I have. I haven't tried it yet because I'm stuck on the Crystal Bath right now but I hope I have good results. Just curious, did you use it after a wash with shampoo? I am finding that my hair is responding to conditioners a lot better after pooing as opposed to days of cowashing. I have upped my pooing with gentle sulfate free poos.


----------



## africanviolet92 (Jun 16, 2010)

20% off at Big Lots this Sunday, June 18 *ONLY*

http://www.sendspace.com/file/x9s55b


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 16, 2010)

africanviolet92 said:


> 20% off at Big Lots this Sunday, June 18 *ONLY*
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/x9s55b



That Link???


----------



## africanviolet92 (Jun 16, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> That Link???


 
I uploaded the coupon. It's a PDF. The last Family and Friends Day I went to you didn't need the coupon. But I uploaded it because people may have different experiences depending on where they shop.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 16, 2010)

Did I miss something?
Could someone please tell me what's Liso?


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 16, 2010)

@Africanviolet

Oh I see....whenever I click on a link that screams...Congratulations you won...I always click off....I see the download at the bottom now....Thank you


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 17, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> Did I miss something?
> Could someone please tell me what's Liso?


 
Extra Lisos is a Skala brand that is available in Brazil, as far as I know you can't find Extra Lisos, at Big Lots, Duane Reade or Stop and Shop.

Lisos means smooth in Portuguese- it 's Skala's version of a smoothing conditioner.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 17, 2010)

I used aloe vera for the first time last night...and i'm in love  even with the glutaral  it has more slip than chocolate 
I've done my research and i'm pretty sure it's fine used solely as a rinse out agent and i'm only going to use it for detangling so not too often....

I will look out for the glutaral free one though.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 17, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> I used aloe vera for the first time last night...and i'm in love  even with the glutaral  it has more slip than chocolate
> I've done my research and i'm pretty sure it's fine used solely as a rinse out agent and i'm only going to use it for detangling so not too often....
> 
> I will look out for the glutaral free one though.



I see the Barry White of Skala done slipped up on you girl ... whispering them tangles out your hair, slip slip slipping down your locks ... and begging for you to let him out of that bottle 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvxWpRxhqI8


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 17, 2010)

^^ LOL i know I only bought the one bottle and then I read up on the glutaral, so I was thinking oh well i'll just use up this one bottle and thats it. How wrong I was...


----------



## pear (Jun 17, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> ^^ LOL i know I only bought the one bottle and then I read up on the glutaral, so I was thinking oh well i'll just use up this one bottle and thats it. How wrong I was...


 
I have used plenty of hair stuff in the past that I am sure had questionable ingredients but I still have hair on my head.  I too have some Skala with the dreaded glutaral but if it is working for me then I am going to keep using it.  I feel like it is better for me to use things that are working for me than to try to use something else just because it is organic, all natural, yada yada but leaves my hair a hot mess.  A lot of these all natural, organic products just don't work well for my hair.

I almost looked past Skala because of all of the talk about how bad petrolatum is BUT this stuff is working for me!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 17, 2010)

pear said:


> I have used plenty of hair stuff in the past that I am sure had questionable ingredients but I still have hair on my head.  I too have some Skala with the dreaded glutaral but if it is working for me then I am going to keep using it.  I feel like it is better for me to use things that are working for me than to try to use something else just because it is organic, all natural, yada yada but leaves my hair a hot mess.  A lot of these all natural, organic products just don't work well for my hair.
> 
> I almost looked past Skala because of all of the talk about how bad petrolatum is BUT this stuff is working for me!



^^ I agree...and after researching I found that Petro is not necessarily bad it just states that it adds no value or benefit to the hair ....*shrugs* My grammy used Petro all her life for everything...and she had hair down her back when she passed ...so hum....I agree as long as I see no damage from it...I will use it..not like we oiling our scalp with it lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2010)

I Love this Thread!

Ya'll Skala-Heads REALLY know Ya'lls Stuff!

Good Job Ladies!


----------



## Lita (Jun 18, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Extra Lisos is a Skala brand that is available in Brazil, as far as I know you can't find Extra Lisos, at Big Lots, Duane Reade or Stop and Shop.
> 
> Lisos means smooth in Portuguese- it 's Skala's version of a smoothing conditioner.



I can not find any of these products in Duane Reade or Stop and Shop!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Ladies of Da' Skala Nation!

Wanted to report back:  The Ceramides G3 was a good purchase for me.  It helped do away with spending about $25.00 for a box of 10 Matrix Ceramides Vials.  YAY ME!

Thus far, I've been very happy with the results.  Wish it wasn't so fragrancy.  But other than that, I like it (and the price).

I use it exactly like I used the Matrix Vials, (right before my Final PC Rinse) And I'm very glad I made the switch to Skala.

I forgot, I do have some _Jabba-dabba-doo_, but haven't tried it or the others (I think I have an Avacado, an Aloe and a FC).  Will use those possibly as a Co-Washer.


----------



## Americka (Jun 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies of Da' Skala Nation!
> 
> Wanted to report back:  The Ceramides G3 was a good purchase for me.  It helped do away with spending about $25.00 for a box of 10 Matrix Ceramides Vials.  YAY ME!
> 
> ...



Hey Lady T! I am so glad the Ceramides G3 works for you. The scent is a little strong, but it fades quickly for me. Can't wait for your other reviews, especially the "Jabba-dabba-doo!" Thanks!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jun 19, 2010)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Oh, tonight I'm going to pre-poo jabablablah and see if my hair likes it. I'll report back when I rinse it out...



OMG, OMG! I loved pre-poing with the jabbyblahlah condish. I didn't leave it on too long - only 30minutes - I was able to detangle my hair with it without running my hair under water first, co-washing was a breeze!  

Me likey! 


WANTED: _anything_ from the chocolate or avocado lines - I got paypal


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 20, 2010)

ok a seller on ebay has some skala for sale - looks like you can request different lines as well - kind of costly though - they have chocomint - crystal - lots others too - for me a little goes a long way the big jar would last me a bit.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ffa64f9&itemid=330404768748&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## bluevalentine (Jun 20, 2010)

i forgot to report that i tried the aloe masque and man oh mann... slip city!!! i'm so glad i got 4 jars of it


----------



## CA*Nappy (Jun 20, 2010)

africanviolet92 said:


> 20% off at Big Lots this Sunday, June 18 *ONLY*
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/x9s55b


 

This coupon is actually for July 18!  After shopping for an hour worth of stuff was so disappointed at the counter.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 20, 2010)

Despite the swamp like weather of DC I decided to wash and deep condition today( house is old so no central air its an effort to do anything) - Friday night I DC'd with the fruit cocktail overnight - results not great - hair was a bit dry and noticed lots of shedding.  So early this morning I pre poo'd with amla oil (sesame oil base) then I washed later on with an amla poo bar from Henna for hair - then I used a mix of the avocado/c3 conditioner - afterwards I dc'd with the c3 conditioner( i have no mask) and the chocolate mask - twisted hair with some leave in c3 chocolate leave in I mixed together.  Awesome combination for me - very soft tangle free hair.  I really need to get my hands on the c3 mask big time.


----------



## pear (Jun 22, 2010)

*Review: Skala Lissative*

So this Skala contains silicone (amodimethicone and dimethicone copolyol) and algae that is supposed to provide a "protective film" and loosen and straighten the hair.

I did my regular pre-poo and shampoo routine and then slathered on the lissative.  The smell is kinda perfumey but not bad.  Like all of the other Skala masks, this one also has a foamy consistency as you work it through your hair.  I didn't notice any immediate difference between this one and the other masks I have tried.  I put on a plastic cap and D/C'd with heat for about 30 minutes.  

It was when I was rinsing out the Lissative that I started to get happy.  SLIP for days, but once all of the conditioner was rinsed out the feeling didn't last (but that is no different than the other Skala mask for me so I didn't sweat it).  I proceeded to rollerset and dry.

Once I started taking the rollers out...LAWD have mercy.    My hair was super soft, had bounce, shine and smelled really good. My hair looked so good that my husband kept giving me compliments and when we went out, I got more compliments.  We pulled up to a stop light and my husband made me aware of the fact that this lady in the car next to us was just staring at me.  I can't say for sure that she was admiring my hair BUT I can't think of any other reason why she was looking so hard because I sure didn't recognize her as someone that I knew.  Although I have had good results with most of the Skala conditioners I have used, this one is now my favorite!   

I used the Lissative on saturday and my hair still has bounce which is NOT normal for me.  So here is my Skala list from most to least favorite:
1. *Lissative*  
2. Aloe Vera 
3. Avocado 
4. Jaborandi 

Next up....Chocolate and Lama Negra masks....stay tuned!!!!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jun 22, 2010)

^^I have had great experiences with the aloe vera too. I usually mix it in with a little AO White Camelia for an *hairgasmic* experience.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

Still using the G3 as my Alternative to Matrix Biolage Ceramides.  Love it, Love it, Love it!

It gets the Job Done!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 22, 2010)

I have 3 AV masques and 1 FC masque that I will probably never use... can I take these back for a refund w/o a receipt?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I have 3 AV masques and 1 FC masque that *I will probably never use... can I take these back for a refund w/o a receipt?*


 
Maybe you should "Swap" them or Mix them?  From what I've read, the FC makes a Great "Base" Conditioner to mix other things with.

But I guess you could try.erplexed

I'd either Co-Wash with them, Swap them OR Mix Them..........


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Maybe you should "Swap" them or Mix them?  From what I've read, the FC makes a Great "Base" Conditioner to mix other things with.
> 
> But I guess you could try.erplexed
> 
> I'd either Co-Wash with them, Swap them OR Mix Them..........



I'm not really too good with mixes... Do you know anything (other than skala ) that could be mixed with these?


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 22, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I have 3 AV masques and 1 FC masque that I will probably never use... can I take these back for a refund w/o a receipt?




I will probably never use the FC either..I have about 5 ...But I am not gonna worry about them too much ...They were only a dollar...I will just take them to the Women's shelter or something.....I try to take makeup, shoes and clothes and stuff I don't wear up there so I may as well add hair care products to the list


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> *I'm not really too good with mixes... Do you know anything (other than skala )* that could be mixed with these?


 
Nah....erplexedthere was a Skala Recipe Thread somewhere up in here a while back.

Sorry, I can't help you out Sis. 

I hung up my mixin' Apron about a year ago. 

IK quite a few people are using it with _Oils_....but mostly other _Skala_


----------



## Americka (Jun 22, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I have 3 AV masques and 1 FC masque that I will probably never use... can I take these back for a refund w/o a receipt?





IDareT'sHair said:


> Maybe you should "Swap" them or Mix them?  From what I've read, the FC makes a Great "Base" Conditioner to mix other things with.
> 
> But I guess you could try.erplexed
> 
> I'd either Co-Wash with them, Swap them OR Mix Them..........



T is right! Keep them and mix them with other Skala products. I use the FC as base conditioner and mix it with Jaborandi, Macadamia Nut oil and Vitamin E. You don't have to have those exact oils, but try mixing it with another Skala products and some oils. Or use them as pre-poos. Mix 'em with some Gerber baby food such as the banana. Have some fun with it. Or if mixing ain't yo thang, just co-wash with em or swap em. I also love Tish's idea of donating them to a woman's shelter. Great ideas, ladies!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still using the G3 as my Alternative to Matrix Biolage Ceramides. Love it, Love it, Love it!
> 
> It gets the Job Done!


 
Kudos to G3 that the only skala that works for my hair!


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello all 

Before today, I had only tried the Shea Butter Conditioner. I loved it very much (even used it as a leave-in and my hair was *homer simpson drool* delicious. I tried to not yield into temptation for a while... I even stopped reading Skala posts because I was afraid I would be addicted like you guys... well I gave in and purchased:

Ceramides G3 Shampoo
Shea Butter Masque
Avocado Leave-in

The Shea Butter Masque works like the conditioner to me. It left my hair detangled and very soft, however, I had to follow up with a dab of VO5 conditioner (just did a relaxer today and my hair is a little rough).

If I would have known that the Avocado Leave-in was so good, I would not have used the VO5 at all. It's amazing! I was very heavy-handed with it. Currently I am under my salon hair dryer (Bianca D'amaris Dominicana is her name) and will hopefully post my results.


----------



## drappedup (Jun 25, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Fruit Cocktail masque? I barely did this past Sunday and lemme tell ya results were NOT good! My hair was tangled afterward, did not feel noticeably fluffy soft, and dried out to be super, super frizzy! I am NOT pleased.

Looks like my streak with Skala products being brilliant on my hair is over. Limited to G3 condish, Jaborandi condish, and the Aloe Vera Masque.


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi. I am back. My hair is dried now. The verdict on the Avocado Leave-in is:

It's awesome! My hair is so soft and _purty_. Thank you, everyone.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 25, 2010)

drappedup said:


> Has anyone tried the Fruit Cocktail masque? I barely did this past Sunday and lemme tell ya results were NOT good! My hair was tangled afterward, did not feel noticeably fluffy soft, and dried out to be super, super frizzy! I am NOT pleased.
> 
> Looks like my streak with Skala products being brilliant on my hair is over. Limited to G3 condish, Jaborandi condish, and the Aloe Vera Masque.



I have used FC mask as a base for deep conditioning on dry hair. I mix equal amounts FC, full fat yogurt and honey and wear plastic baggie for an hour or so before washing out. I have type 4 hair and this combination brings out the curls and coils.  I use it to make sure sticky or potentially stinky mixes wash out easily. I have not used heat with any FC concoction. HTH


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 25, 2010)

drappedup said:


> Has anyone tried the Fruit Cocktail masque? I barely did this past Sunday and lemme tell ya results were NOT good! My hair was tangled afterward, did not feel noticeably fluffy soft, and dried out to be super, super frizzy! I am NOT pleased.
> 
> Looks like my streak with Skala products being brilliant on my hair is over. Limited to G3 condish, Jaborandi condish, and the Aloe Vera Masque.




I didn't like the FC masque either... I have NEVER had a condish leave my hair dry. And thats exactly what it did. But I did find good use for it... FC is GREAT for the skin. YEA you heard me! I put it in my body wash and took a shower with it! It left my skin soooo soft! So atleast I didn't waste my money. 

And I have a huge tub of jabba masque that I haven't tried yet because chocolate has me hooked. What were the results you all got with it?


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jun 25, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> Hello all
> 
> Before today, I had only tried the Shea Butter Conditioner. I loved it very much (even used it as a leave-in and my hair was *homer simpson drool* delicious. .


 
That shea butter condish is an excellent pre-poo to detangle hair. My hair had the nerve to be shiny after I washed my hair...before DCing


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 25, 2010)

drappedup said:


> Has anyone tried the Fruit Cocktail masque? I barely did this past Sunday and lemme tell ya results were NOT good! My hair was tangled afterward, did not feel noticeably fluffy soft, and dried out to be super, super frizzy! I am NOT pleased.
> 
> Looks like my streak with Skala products being brilliant on my hair is over. Limited to G3 condish, Jaborandi condish, and the Aloe Vera Masque.



Yeah if you read back a few pages there are ton of not so favorable reviews on the FC ...But a lot of ladies are finding ways to make it work great by mixing it with other things


----------



## pear (Jun 25, 2010)

Y'all are making me scared of that fruit cocktail mask.  I have 5 unopened jars staring at me right now.  If I put the wrong thing on my hair, this new growth will bite back with a quickness!


----------



## Coffee (Jun 25, 2010)

I just got back from BL and they had some Avocado leave in, nothing else, just the leave in.


----------



## cmbodley (Jun 25, 2010)

For those ladies who don't know what to do with their unused Skala, use it in the shower as a foot scrub, best thing I could have done for Shampoos & Conditioners that my hair doesn't like!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 25, 2010)

I was also told that conditioner is great for dry skin....after you shower ..apply a small amount on your hands and rub it over your legs, arms etc and rinse and it "supposedly" acts like a shower lotion...I tried it once when my skin was itchy and it did work


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jun 25, 2010)

Heaven help me.


----------



## Americka (Jun 25, 2010)

pear said:


> Y'all are making me scared of that fruit cocktail mask.  I have 5 unopened jars staring at me right now.  If I put the wrong thing on my hair, this new growth will bite back with a quickness!



The Fruit Cocktail masque is designed for ALL hair types, so it lacks the moisture that the other masques give. Don't be afraid because there are a few ladies who actually like the FC as is. Try it as is and if it works -  cool, but if it doesn't then mix it with something else. And if all else fails, use it as a bodywash or foot scrub as the other ladies have recommended. 

ETA: Perhaps FC is better used when hair is not in need of moisture i.e. the first week or two after a relaxer. I will test this theory out in August.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 25, 2010)

Americka said:


> ETA: Perhaps FC is better used when hair is not in need of moisture i.e. the first week or two after a relaxer. I will test this theory out in August.




HUH??? What I miss?? Are you getting a relaxer?


----------



## Americka (Jun 25, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> HUH??? What I miss?? Are you getting a relaxer?



LMAO! I'm trying to stretch until August, but I don't know how successful I will be. You do know that I'm relaxed, right? Have been for 20+ years.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 25, 2010)

Americka said:


> LMAO! I'm trying to stretch until August, but I don't know how successful I will be. You do know that I'm relaxed, right? Have been for 20+ years.



I know now?? Not sure why I just assumed you weren't that is clearly my bad...you know what they say about assumptions.....


----------



## Americka (Jun 25, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> I know now?? Not sure why I just assumed you weren't that is clearly my bad...you know what they say about assumptions.....



LOL! I was tickled by your comment. It surprised me.


----------



## pear (Jun 25, 2010)

Americka said:


> The Fruit Cocktail masque is designed for ALL hair types, so it lacks the moisture that the other masques give. Don't be afraid because there are a few ladies who actually like the FC as is. Try it as is and if it works - cool, but if it doesn't then mix it with something else. And if all else fails, use it as a bodywash or foot scrub as the other ladies have recommended.
> 
> ETA: *Perhaps FC is better used when hair is not in need of moisture i.e. the first week or two after a relaxer*. I will test this theory out in August.


 
You read my mind.  I was thinking that I may give the fruit cocktail a try as is, but it will definitely have to be right after a relaxer.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 25, 2010)

I've used the Fruit Cocktail Mask twice.  I only bought 1 because I wasn't sure how it would work (being for all hair types).
I just have to say my hair can't get enough of this stuff.  I hope I can find more. 
Everyone should try it out for themselves because everyone's hair will act differently. 
Sorry about those it did not work out for...I would probably mix some type of oil in it to add moisture.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 25, 2010)

^^ well just in case it doesn't work...at least we have somewhere to send it all to....Your House


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 25, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> ^^ well just in case it doesn't work...at least we have somewhere to send it all to....Your House


 
LOL F-u-n-n-y


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 25, 2010)

I did a bad skala mix - I had some c3 and avocado conditioner mixed along with some olive oil - had a bit left enough for after washing my hair.  I decided to put some amla oil with sunflower oil as a base in.  Bad Idea.  I first clarified then used the conditioner - hair was soft but... I noticed some breaks more than normal.  A few I do not mind I have realized it is something I just live with since I do retain length.  Nothing major just very short pieces of hair.  Late in the night so went to sleep etc. This morning hair dried yikes -hair felt dry and terrible and just more breaks!  Just washed hair again with an amla bar from henna for hair. Before I did so I dunked the ends of my hair in hot olive oil for a bit  - I mixed some olive oil in a new bottle of c3 mixed with avocado.  Hair back on track - going through sections I shed a couple of hairs - hair was easy to detangel - did have maybe 5 to 6 very small breaks ( I would love zero).  Hopefully tomorrow when my hair is dry it will still be ok.  Perhaps since using the c3 something in amla just isn't needed anymore?  It was similar to when I used the keratin line!  caused my hair to just shed and left my with a bunch of terrible broken hairs.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 25, 2010)

I would strand test my hair before applying it all over if uncertain.  I know this is after the fact, but I found that with the (seemingly) simplest things out there (including things I haven't used in awhile) my hair can reject them.


----------



## Americka (Jun 25, 2010)

kaykaybobay said:


> I did a bad skala mix - I had some c3 and avocado conditioner mixed along with some olive oil - had a bit left enough for after washing my hair.  I decided to put some amla oil with sunflower oil as a base in.  Bad Idea.  I first clarified then used the conditioner - hair was soft but... I noticed some breaks more than normal.  A few I do not mind I have realized it is something I just live with since I do retain length.  Nothing major just very short pieces of hair.  Late in the night so went to sleep etc. This morning hair dried yikes -hair felt dry and terrible and just more breaks!  Just washed hair again with an amla bar from henna for hair. Before I did so I dunked the ends of my hair in hot olive oil for a bit  - I mixed some olive oil in a new bottle of c3 mixed with avocado.  Hair back on track - going through sections I shed a couple of hairs - hair was easy to detangel - did have maybe 5 to 6 very small breaks ( I would love zero).  Hopefully tomorrow when my hair is dry it will still be ok.  Perhaps since using the c3 something in amla just isn't needed anymore?  It was similar to when I used the keratin line!  caused my hair to just shed and left my with a bunch of terrible broken hairs.



So you mixed the G3, Avocado, amla and sunflower oil? Am I correct?


----------



## Toy (Jun 25, 2010)

Just stopped in to say Im still loving my Skala Products.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 25, 2010)

Americka said:


> So you mixed the G3, Avocado, amla and sunflower oil? Am I correct?



Yes I mixed the G3, Avocado the Amla oil(sunflower oil based), forgot to add I had also added olive oil to the mix a week ago and all was well.  I am thinking the sunflower just didn't agree with my hair - it's possible another could have wonderful results.  Or it could be the Amla alone is the culprit something in it that I no longer need?  Prior to using Skala I would use Amla oil with no problem.


----------



## Americka (Jun 25, 2010)

kaykaybobay said:


> Yes I mixed the G3, Avocado the Amla oil(sunflower oil based), forgot to add I had also added olive oil to the mix a week ago and all was well.  I am thinking the sunflower just didn't agree with my hair - it's possible another could have wonderful results.  Or it could be the Amla alone is the culprit something in it that I no longer need?  Prior to using Skala I would use Amla oil with no problem.



Remember the G3 is a ceramide based conditioner, the Avocado is a protein based conditioner*, and the sunflower oil also has ceramides in it. Now I could be wrong, but I think this combination was too strong for your hair. Ceramides are NOT proteins - they are fatty acids/lipids - but they mimic proteins. Too much "strength" and not enough moisture. And this line:





> It was similar to when I used the keratin line!


 sealed it for me. What do you think?

*pure avocado is a protein and although the avocado conditioner has avocado fruit extract, perhaps we should classify the avocado con as a protein as well


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 26, 2010)

Americka said:


> Remember the G3 is a ceramide based conditioner, the Avocado is a protein based conditioner*, and the sunflower oil also has ceramides in it. Now I could be wrong, but I think this combination was too strong for your hair. Ceramides are NOT proteins - they are fatty acids/lipids - but they mimic proteins. Too much "strength" and not enough moisture. And this line: sealed it for me. What do you think?
> 
> *pure avocado is a protein and although the avocado conditioner has avocado fruit extract, perhaps we should classify the avocado con as a protein as well



Thank you for  the information!!! I did not realize that about the avocado at all!! I'm thinking now I may cut back now on using the avocado so often? hmmm


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 27, 2010)

I got over the smell of Jabba and finally used the masque yesterday. I only left it on for an hour. I couldn't do the whole overnight DC thing I usually do. The smell is so overpowering, I would have never went to sleep. After I rinsed it out, I noticed immediately my hair was very soft and made my NG very manageable, but my NG thats usually very defined from using Choco or G3 is not. I co-washed with G3 today. My NG is poppin again and it still very soft. So I guess Jabba has its uses. Its just so hard to get over that darn smell.

And btw I looked up Jaborandi to see what it is exactly. Its an extract from a plant that is suppose to help gray hair return to their natural color and help regrow hair loss. If you do a google search on it there are a few studies. I don't know how potent Skala Jaborandi is, but the oil seemed kind of interesting.


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 27, 2010)

wow! So Jaborini is an oil? Did not know that!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 27, 2010)

Also still loving skala! thank you thread. I had been dealing with some mediocre deep conditioners before you lol I have narrowed my skala down to ceramides for DCing (And possibly leave in) chocolate for co-washing and it's great for using under gel and aloe vera for detangling!
I do have alot of other skala to use up though (shea butter,colour, avocado masque, jarobrandi, force fruits etc) and I have fun doing so ...and I will be trying any new ones I come across There's always room for improvement lol


----------



## werenumber2 (Jun 27, 2010)

The Big Lots in the NY/NJ metropolitan area are basically nonexistent, so I had to enlist a friend in California to find me some Skala. He sent me the Shea Butter and Aloe Vera masques and I nearly jumped for joy. I can't wait until wash day!

Any locals able to find the shop(s) in Newark's Ironbound district that sells Skala?


----------



## choctaw (Jun 28, 2010)

I did a homemade protein treatment: 2 whole eggs, 1 tablespoon EVOO, 1 tablespoon honey and 15 drops of a body oil. I applied mixture on dry hair and washed it out 90 minutes later. My hair felt strong and moist after the protein treatment. I added several palmfuls of Skala G3 and washed hair twice. I used shower comb to detangle and it was a breeze. No tangles, only a few hairs shed and G3 took dem 2 eggs down like Achilles on crack ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDpJoykyfOE


----------



## MzShouldaLength (Jun 28, 2010)

So I have had Jamborandi (sp) and G3 sitting under my sink for about 2 months....the first time I used them was during a co-wash and they did nothing for me. So I decided to try them in a different capacity...prepoo. So I mixed them together and applied to dry hair. I left it on for a few hours (studying, cleaning, etc) and got in the shower to rinse. I am relaxed with 4a/b new growth, and this was the BEST prepoo I have ever had! Slip for days!! My hair was soooo soft. This was my first experience with Skala. 

So today, I decided to go back to BLs and pick up whatever I could find. I got the Aloe  Vera shampoo and condish. I washed today and conditioned under the dryer for 25 mins. I knew this conditioner was the ish when i was putting it on! It went on my hair so creamy and smooth. And when I rinsed..... soft, shiny, silky hair. I am air drying right now and I will definitely post the final result. But I think the Aloe Vera line is a definite keeper!!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 28, 2010)

I just received 2 G3 leave-ins and 2 SB leave-ins in the mail!!!! Moisturizing and braiding my hair up for the night... lets see what happens!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 28, 2010)

you guys I am gonna go to BL this weekend and see what they have ..I have been neglecting my Skala I try to rotate my products weekly so my hair doesn't get stagnant by just using one product


----------



## sheedahp (Jun 28, 2010)

I went to my local BL today and didnt see any... I wonder if they even sell it here...somebody needs to hook a sistah up mayne!!!!!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jun 29, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I just received 2 G3 leave-ins and 2 SB leave-ins in the mail!!!! Moisturizing and braiding my hair up for the night... lets see what happens!


 

Yay!  Please come back with your review/results. I have been wanting to try the shea butter leave-in for a long time.


----------



## shiney_sapphire (Jun 29, 2010)

The next generation of Skalaheads!  This is my baby and she is 7 and is natural.  

I used G3 poo and avocado conditioner, shea leave in with a dab of kemi oyl on top!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 29, 2010)

Back with review for the leave ins!!!

Shea Butter:

I put this on my hair last night after I clarified and condish'd with G3. When I woke up this morning parts of my hair felt waxy while other parts felt really soft. Especially my temples which are usually always rough. they felt great! I think some of my hair felt waxy was because I used too much... I've noticed that one time I put too much regular shea butter on my hair and also felt waxy. So with SB a little goes a looooong way even if it may not seem like it. 

G3 Leave in:

So I cowashed this morning with G3 because that waxy feeling was irritating. Plus I cowash everyday anyway. I then put in the G3 leave in. followed by some CFCG and sealed with coconut oil. I wet bunned. All I have to say is I don't think my hair has ever dried so soft and silky. And not just my relaxed ends, but my NG as well. Actually I think my NG may be silker than my relaxed hair. My hair has felt great all day. I can't keep my hands off of it. which isn't really a good thing... but I digress.

 Anyway. Now after trying everything from the shampoo to the leave-ins I think Skala is going to becoming one of my staple products for sure. I don't even care if I can't find it in big lots anymore. I'll pay the full price of 5.99 off the website. Its worth it.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 29, 2010)

shiney_sapphire said:


> The next generation of Skalaheads!  This is my baby and she is 7 and is natural.
> 
> I used G3 poo and avocado conditioner, shea leave in with a dab of kemi oyl on top!




Your baby has the prettiest shiniest hair...looks so healthy


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 29, 2010)

sheedahp said:


> I went to my local BL today and didnt see any... I wonder if they even sell it here...somebody needs to hook a sistah up mayne!!!!!




There are quite a few threads with Skala for sale or CP in the Product Exchange Forum


----------



## shiney_sapphire (Jun 29, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Your baby has the prettiest shiniest hair...looks so healthy


 


Thank you....being the pj that I am, I try just as much stuff on her hair as I do mine.  And I must say that Skala and a very few others made her hair this easy to comb and flat iron.  

I am going to have to try the fruit cocktail in the shower!  I can only imagine my skin be cause it does wonders on my hair.( I will have the benadryl close just in case I get a rash!)


----------



## soulfusion (Jun 29, 2010)

So this is why I haven't had problems with the FC masque.  I have never used it alone.  I mix it with Joico hydrating conditioner as a deep condish and get under the steamer for 30 or 40 minutes.  Works great for me. 



Americka said:


> The Fruit Cocktail masque is designed for ALL hair types, so it lacks the moisture that the other masques give. Don't be afraid because there are a few ladies who actually like the FC as is. Try it as is and if it works -  cool, but if it doesn't then mix it with something else. And if all else fails, use it as a bodywash or foot scrub as the other ladies have recommended.
> 
> ETA: Perhaps FC is better used when hair is not in need of moisture i.e. the first week or two after a relaxer. I will test this theory out in August.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 30, 2010)

Tried the Skala Aloe Vera Leave-in and the Avocado Leave-in and I'm seriously impressed.  It's better than the Sedal, IMHO, which leaves a waxy feel to my hair after awhile.  The only Sedal Leave-in Creme I absolutely loved was the one for wavy/curly hair.  Others were too heavy and greasy, even using a small amount.  I'm honestly sold on Skala and will try the Jaborandi Conditioner for a wash because it removes excess oils.  That should be sufficient to cleanse the scalp without over drying.  

If I'm afraid I can't get it anymore?  Sure because I wanted to buy more of the Shea for a relative but they were out of the leave-in.  They still have the shampoo and conditioner.  They were also out of the aloe leave-in.  So I bought nearly the entire lot of the avocado one.  And on their website, they have one of the chocolate products I am aiming to get.  If they ever get that one in Big Lots, I'mma plotz.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 30, 2010)

This is my Skala week...used the Jablahblah this morning and my curls have been soft and popping all day......I love Skala week!!!


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 30, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> you guys I am gonna go to BL this weekend and see what they have ..I have been neglecting my Skala I try to rotate my products weekly so my hair doesn't get stagnant by just using one product



I'm finding I may need to do this - my picky fine strands are saying lay off the skala a tad.  I tend to get build up from pretty much any product - thinking I will use skala twice a month.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes I have always had to rotate my conditioners and shampoos weekly...my hair just doesn't do well using the same thing week after week for some reason...when I use the same one for weeks my hair just stops responding


----------



## Americka (Jun 30, 2010)

kaykaybobay said:


> I'm finding I may need to do this - my picky fine strands are saying lay off the skala a tad.  I tend to get build up from pretty much any product - thinking I will use skala twice a month.





JustSimplyTish said:


> Yes I have always had to rotate my conditioners and shampoos weekly...my hair just doesn't do well using the same thing week after week for some reason...when I use the same one for weeks my hair just stops responding



ITA! As much as I love Skala, I use other products like Nioxin and Neutrogena. My hair likes it and it helps my Skala stash to last a little longer!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

Still using (and Lovin') Skala Ceramides G3 as my final conditioning rinse.  I am so glad I made the switch (for a while) from the Matrix Biolage Ceramides to the G3. 

I have enough of the G3 Masque/Conditioner to last me a while to get my Ceramides Fix On! *you know how the pj's roll*

Thanks Ladies for all of your Posts.  You are some Amazing Women over here in this Thread!

I Like the Way Ya'll Do It!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still using (and Lovin') Skala Ceramides G3 as my final conditioning rinse. I am so glad I made the switch (for a while) from the Matrix Biolage Ceramides to the G3.
> 
> I have enough of the G3 Masque/Conditioner to last me a while to get my Ceramides Fix On! *you know how the pj's roll*
> 
> ...


 
I don't think I've posted on this thread before but I *LOVE *the G3, too. I've been buying it up left and right. So far I've only tried the masque under my steamer but I have some of the leave-in and regular conditioner on its way. I can't wait to try these as well.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 3, 2010)

soulfusion said:


> So this is why I haven't had problems with the FC masque. I have never used it alone. I mix it with Joico hydrating conditioner as a deep condish and get under the steamer for 30 or 40 minutes. Works great for me.


 
ITA w/this. I mixed the FC masque w/the SB masque & got much better results. I don't like either of them alone.



sheedahp said:


> I went to my local BL today and didnt see any... I wonder if they even sell it here...somebody needs to hook a sistah up mayne!!!!!


 
Try the hair product exchange thread. I've gotten all of mine from there.  I don't know what part of Georgia you're in but I can't find any at the Big Lots in the Atlanta area.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 3, 2010)

I have noticed that G3 works a lot better on my hair when its already moisturized. I've also noticed that while G3 works well with both my relaxed ends and NG, SB only works REALLY well with my NG. Chocolate also works well with my all of hair. 

I was wondering if you ladies only had the choice of one poo, condish, DC and leave in which one would you choose?

Mine would be:

SB poo
G3 condish
Choco DC
G3 Leave-in


----------



## Americka (Jul 3, 2010)

If you only had the choice of one poo, condish, DC and leave in which one would you choose?

Mine would be:

 SB poo
 SB condish
 G3 masque
 SB Leave-in


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 8, 2010)

Called a Big Lots today in Marietta looking for my beloved. The clerk on the phone said "Didn't you call here already?" I laughed & said no must be Niko's cousin. So which one of you Atlanta ladies were trying to beat me to the Skala stash?


----------



## sheedahp (Jul 10, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Called a Big Lots today in Marietta looking for my beloved. The clerk on the phone said "Didn't you call here already?" I laughed & said no must be Niko's cousin. So which one of you Atlanta ladies were trying to beat me to the Skala stash?


 


LOL...wasn't me girlie..I went to the one on Austell Rd and couldnt find anything in all that mess on the shelf so if you have any luck holla at ya girl!!


----------



## Angelicus (Jul 10, 2010)

Y'all, the avocado leave-in is crack in a bottle. I've been using it everyday and don't have build-up. This is the best leave-in in a long time!


----------



## Americka (Jul 10, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> Y'all, the avocado leave-in is crack in a bottle. I've been using it everyday and don't have build-up. This is the best leave-in in a long time!



Stop it! I might have to order that one from their website.


----------



## drappedup (Jul 10, 2010)

Okay, reading the last 2 pages has made me feel the itch again. I may just make a BL Skala run again! UT OH. I feel it coming on! Lol.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 10, 2010)

sheedahp said:


> LOL...wasn't me girlie..I went to the one on Austell Rd and couldnt find anything in all that mess on the shelf so if you have any luck holla at ya girl!!


 
LOL - I went to Woodstock yesterday & bought them out. 14 bottles of G3 cond & 20 bottles of AV cond. Then I drove to Cartersville for 3 AV masques. I did leave 3 bottles of the AV cond on the shelf there. 



Angelicus said:


> Y'all, the avocado leave-in is crack in a bottle. I've been using it everyday and don't have build-up. This is the best leave-in in a long time!


 
I have almost 100 bottles of Skala - G3 & Aloe Vera and 1 or 2 Jaborandi. Can you please keep comments like this to yourself? I don't need to be trying nothing else. I told DH I was buying all that Skala to make some money. LOL When/if he finds out it is all mine...


----------



## sheedahp (Jul 10, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> LOL - I went to Woodstock yesterday & bought them out. 14 bottles of G3 cond & 20 bottles of AV cond. Then I drove to Cartersville for 3 AV masques. I did leave 3 bottles of the AV cond on the shelf there.
> 
> 
> Girl I live way in Douglasville...Im just gonna have to stop at whatever BL I see and look for them.. I really want to try them and see what the rave is all about.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 10, 2010)

I live in Vinings - right by Cumberland Mall. I feel bad. I'd be willing to share 1 bottle of each with you if you wanted to come by & get them. Of course I would only charge you what I paid for them. I don't have any poo, though.


----------



## þÈÄRL£êK (Jul 10, 2010)

.....to BL i go  ........................................


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 10, 2010)

There is officially no more Skala in my area... I think this may have a lot to do with me... So I guess I'll be cashing out the... _full price_... (wow thats hard to say) when the time comes...


----------



## tri3nity (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think Big Lots have been getting any Skala in here in Houston either! I've been circling the 4 that I'm surrounded by weekly and nothing!


----------



## werenumber2 (Jul 11, 2010)

I've had two wash days since I received my Skala package. I did the Aloe Vera masque the first week and the Shea Butter masque the next...




I wanted to take off a white glove and slap across the face the person who created this stuff. Why did I want to shave my head and wear my hair as a sweater?? WHY IS THIS STUFF SO GOOD??

 I got the Skala fever. I need to get to stalking the Brazilian beauty supply shops in Newark to get my fix locally.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Jul 11, 2010)

werenumber2 said:


> I've had two wash days since I received my Skala package. I did the Aloe Vera masque the first week and the Shea Butter masque the next...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Where in NJ did you find the ones that you have now?  I just moved to Jersey and I have been looking for them.


----------



## Poopiedo (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't think there is anymore Skala in Memphis.  I've been making my rounds and the shelves have other stuff in its place.  Oh well, at least I have a stash.


----------



## tri3nity (Jul 12, 2010)

Well guess I'll stop stalking at Big Lots for a few weeks. Let me know when there's another siteing in Houston or anywhere. I'm assuming they distribute them to all stores as they get the product in.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Jul 12, 2010)

werenumber2 said:


> I wanted to take off a white glove and slap across the face the person who created this stuff. *Why did I want to shave my head and wear my hair as a sweater?? WHY IS THIS STUFF SO GOOD??*
> 
> I got the Skala fever. I need to get to stalking the Brazilian beauty supply shops in Newark to get my fix locally.


----------



## sheedahp (Jul 14, 2010)

Okay, Ive been to several BL and cannot find this stuff. Maybe I dont kow what Im looking for can someone post a bottle of poo or something?  TIA!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 14, 2010)

sheedahp said:


> Okay, Ive been to several BL and cannot find this stuff. Maybe I dont kow what Im looking for can someone post a bottle of poo or something? TIA!


 
Okay I didn't want to admit this but I had a store manager pull the inventory for his district. There isn't any in the local stores. I drove as far as Cartersville/Canton to get mine. The only other place that I know of in the Atlanta district that has some is Fort Payne, AL. 

So if any of you ladies are near Fort Payne & you get your hands on some, keep me in mind.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 15, 2010)

Can someone tell me what Lissitive's are?  I have the leave-in but i don't know what its suppsed to do for the hair.  Is it a protein?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> Y'all, the avocado leave-in is crack in a bottle. I've been using it everyday and don't have build-up. This is the best leave-in in a long time!


 
I'm expecting my 11 bottles of avocado leave-in any day now


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Americka said:


> If you only had the choice of one poo, condish, DC and leave in which one would you choose?
> 
> Mine would be:


 
Right now mine would be the Aloe line but I know as soon as I get my hands on the avocado leave-in that will all change


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jul 15, 2010)

sheedahp said:


> Okay, Ive been to several BL and cannot find this stuff. Maybe I dont kow what Im looking for can someone post a bottle of poo or something?  TIA!


I think the Athens store still has a tiny but left. You are probably out of luck, I haven't noticed any re-stocking of this stuff.


----------



## Barbie83 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just bought a couple bottles of leave-in (the Ceramides and Avocado), Lord I love them both! My hair (and the weave hair) drink them right up and become so soft!

But my Big Lots only carries the leave-ins and the Ceramides shampoo. Does anybody wanna trade for a masque/conditioner? PM me


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 15, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm expecting my 11 bottles of avocado leave-in any day now


 

Which site did you get the avocado leave in from..?


----------



## AFashionSlave (Jul 15, 2010)

I can't stand ya'll!  I am no longer a product junkie and now ya'll *****s gonna have me buying more crap for my hair.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Jul 15, 2010)

AFashionSlave said:


> I can't stand ya'll! I am no longer a product junkie and now ya'll *****s gonna have me buying more crap for my hair.


 
You will thank us later


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jul 15, 2010)

fatimablush said:


> Which site did you get the avocado leave in from..?


 
Dh got them in Plattsburgh, NY


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ladies PLEASE vote in my thread! I need to figure out which one I want to buy and I greatly value your input. Thanks in advance!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=483592


----------



## yodie (Jul 15, 2010)

Ladies, the Jaborandi and Ceramides are for damanged hair, right? Do you still use them if your hair isn't damaged? I really need to start using these products to see how I feel about them.


----------



## Americka (Jul 15, 2010)

yodie said:


> Ladies, the Jaborandi and Ceramides are for damanged hair, right? Do you still use them if your hair isn't damaged? I really need to start using these products to see how I feel about them.


Not necessarily. Jaborandi is for weak, thinning hair - it gives volume. Ceramides seals the cuticles and strengthens - sorta like protein. Yes, you can still use them on healthy hair. I do.


----------



## yodie (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay, so my next wash will be with Jaborandi condish and I'll use the Ceramides leave in. I plan on only using the Ceramides leave in.

Since the Ceramides act like protein, does anyone use Skala Ceramides weekly? If so, does anyone experience protein overload?


----------



## AFashionSlave (Jul 15, 2010)

AFashionSlave said:


> I can't stand ya'll!  I am no longer a product junkie and now ya'll *****s gonna have me buying more crap for my hair.



HILARIOUS! The board censored my post.  I didn't curse I swear.  I just used another word for cow. LOL!


----------



## Americka (Jul 15, 2010)

yodie said:


> Okay, so my next wash will be with Jaborandi condish and I'll use the Ceramides leave in. I plan on only using the Ceramides leave in.
> 
> Since the Ceramides act like protein, does anyone use Skala Ceramides weekly? If so, does anyone experience protein overload?



I use the Skala Ceramides G3 Poo and/or Con at least once a week and have had no problems. Ceramides are similar to proteins in that they help to build up or strengthen your hair, but they are not proteins. Ceramides are actually lipids/fatty acids. So experiencing build-up might be an issue, but not protein overload b/c they are not proteins. HTH!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 15, 2010)

yodie said:


> Ladies, the Jaborandi and Ceramides are for damanged hair, right? Do you still use them if your hair isn't damaged? I really need to start using these products to see how I feel about them.



I use the Leave-in daily. And my hair LOVES me for it. It defines my NG as well as gives all of my hair shine. And no stiff, brittle hair that you would have with a protein overload.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry Ladies, I hate to Post in here, but I have some SKALA in the Exchange Forum for all of you who Never Check the Exchange Forum And/OR Cannot find it etc....

*didn't mean to interrupt Ya'lls Flow with with a commerical....*  Please forgive me.

Just a little Public Service Announcement for the Cause of Skala-Nation!


----------



## tenderheaded (Jul 15, 2010)

yodie said:


> Okay, so my next wash will be with Jaborandi condish and I'll use the Ceramides leave in. I plan on only using the Ceramides leave in.
> 
> Since the Ceramides act like protein, does anyone use Skala Ceramides weekly? If so, does anyone experience protein overload?


 
I use the C3 leave-in several times a week since May. It reacts wonderfully with pure argan oil and castor oil. This is one I'll be ordering from the website when my stash runs out.

I used the C3 and Jaborandi combo in a co wash. It worked very well.


----------



## misscrystal (Jul 16, 2010)

Ooh, I'm so mad at y'all heifers! You got me all hyped up about these $1 products and I should have known y'all bought them all up! 

I just wasted five hours of my life messing with the Dallas freeway system going to four different Big Lots to find these products. I saw miles and miles of Vive and Salon Selectives look, but not a lick of Skala. Wait, I did find some shampoo, but what do I look like driving all around town just to come home with some shampoo? No, sir! I wanted some conditioners 
Looks like you *****lumps got them *all*!


----------



## LABETT (Jul 17, 2010)

I found some Aloe Vera and G3 Conditioner at a Big Lots out of town today.
I bought 6 bottles of the G3 Conditioner,they were calling my name.


----------



## *CherryPie* (Jul 17, 2010)

hmmmm. Looks like somebody's angry. 

It'll be alright.

There's quite a few folks in the product exchange forum selling skala. You're bound to find what you want.



misscrystal said:


> Ooh, I'm so mad at y'all heifers! You got me all hyped up about these $1 products and I should have known y'all bought them all up!
> 
> I just wasted five hours of my life messing with the Dallas freeway system going to four different Big Lots to find these products. I saw miles and miles of Vive and Salon Selectives look, but not a lick of Skala. Wait, I did find some shampoo, but what do I look like driving all around town just to come home with some shampoo? No, sir! I wanted some conditioners
> Looks like you *****lumps got them *all*!


----------



## sheedahp (Jul 17, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Okay I didn't want to admit this but I had a store manager pull the inventory for his district. There isn't any in the local stores. I drove as far as Cartersville/Canton to get mine. The only other place that I know of in the Atlanta district that has some is Fort Payne, AL.
> 
> So if any of you ladies are near Fort Payne & you get your hands on some, keep me in mind.


 
WHAT?!!!!! Man I went to the BL in Smyrna didnt see any..asked the clerk and she said she never heard of them..I dreamed about that stuff last nite I want to try some so bad...Oh well I guess I will try the exchange order online...Thanks girl!


----------



## sheedahp (Jul 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sorry Ladies, I hate to Post in here, but I have some SKALA in the Exchange Forum for all of you who Never Check the Exchange Forum And/OR Cannot find it etc....
> 
> *didn't mean to interrupt Ya'lls Flow with with a commerical....* Please forgive me.
> 
> Just a little Public Service Announcement for the Cause of Skala-Nation!


 
I searched the forum and could not find it...what is the exact name of the thread?


----------



## pear (Jul 17, 2010)

Bublin said:


> Can someone tell me what Lissitive's are? I have the leave-in but i don't know what its suppsed to do for the hair. Is it a protein?


 
Sorry, I have no idea what Lissatives are I just know that it has silicones in it and it is my favorite of all of the Skala that I have tried.  I looooove that mask so much it makes me want to fly back to London and get another jar.  I wasn't sure whether or not I would like it so I only bought one jar while I was over there .  

The Lissative leave-in sounds heavenly !!!


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jul 20, 2010)

*I NEED SOME MORE SKALA, I am willing to pay top $1... Lol... Darn NYC and no Big Lots... I am going outta town to Maryland/DC area, is there a BL over in that area?*


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 20, 2010)

As anybody tried using a whole line of skala at one time? I swear it will do wonders!!!!! My hair personally HATES Shea butter unless its in small quantities. I used the whole SB line after I came back from the pool because I wanted it to soften my hair some. Ok so the SB poo is AMAZING as previously posted and even though it feels like a condish it always gets my hair clean. Then I DC for an hour. Left my hair feeling like BUTTER! Got in the shower and did a cowash just because. lol. Then I got out and let my hair dry some and put in the SB leave-in.  


OMG! That is all I can say! Even though I want to say more. When I touched my head, I felt like my eyes were going to bug out. I'm 4 months post and I was able to glide a denman straight through my hair. I put away the brush after I brushed it one time because I realized I was able to smooth down my hair into a pony tail with *ONLY* my hands.

Let me repeat. *FOUR MONTHS POST* Only thing extra I used was some coconut oil to seal the ends. My hair was so moisturized and manageable. I'm going to start trying out the other lines all at once and see what the results are. I thought my Skala hunting days were over but I have to see what each line does as a whole now.

Btw let me repeat this one more time for those who didn't see. *FOUR MONTHS POST.*


----------



## belldandy (Jul 21, 2010)

I am sooo heated that my big lots only has skala shampoo!


----------



## Americka (Jul 21, 2010)

belldandy said:


> I am sooo heated that my big lots only has skala shampoo!


Mine has NOTHING! I love their shampoo too! Very moisturizing!


----------



## tri3nity (Jul 21, 2010)

I just don't know about this jaborando. I may be putting them on swap thread. I have 2 shampoos and like 5 conditioners


----------



## Barbie83 (Jul 21, 2010)

I got 5 Avocado leave-ins if anyone wants to swap  PM me


----------



## detroitdiva (Jul 22, 2010)

My BL doesnt have them here in Detroit, all I got was the aloe hair mask. I just received my 3pc Skala set from Ebay n I guess it was a good price($12 + shipping). I can't wait to use it. The girls on LHCF give such great reviews! Wish me luck!

Oh, here's the link if you need it

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260639302402&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jul 22, 2010)

tri3nity said:


> I just don't know about this jaborando. I may be putting them on swap thread. I have 2 shampoos and like 5 conditioners


 
Have you tried the jaborandi as a pre-poo mixed with oils?


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 22, 2010)

*I'm apparently late jumping on this bandwagon; is it used for co-washing or normal dc'ing?*


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 25, 2010)

Atlanta Girls!
Before I go into all the BIG Lots in the Atlanta area with my big shades and a hat on (I hate BIG Lots..gives me a headache)...I was trying to call around to see which stores may have them... so I don't waste a trip.

I called Austell and the woman said that they don't have any..
Marietta.. said they didn't either..
Where are you guys finding these products at... and am I pronouncing it right? 

SKAY-LA?
or is it SKAH-LA?

ETA: 
I just read back and saw that there is an apparent outage in Atlanta since Nakia has ran through all of the stores in GA..   

I'mma call Kennesaw and Acworth and that's it... I haven't felt this pressed about a product SINCE.. I don't even know when..

I'm going back on hiatus.. yall gonna have me divorced running my poor hubby around in 100 degree weather looking for $ conditioner and poo..


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 8, 2010)

Used Skala C3 conditioner for the first time last night and so far I'm impressed. I mixed it with a little coconut oil and a bit of left over lustersilk aloe and DC'd for a couple of hours. I washed and combed out using Dove moisture and rinsed.  Used a little Rusk leave in and smoothed it bCk into an worsened bun. This morning, it's smooth as silk. I'm gonna co wash with it on tomorrow and see it I get the same results. If so, I'm running back to BL and buy all of it!!!!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 8, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE the Ceramides Skala. I used it for only 5 minutes in the shower, my hair felt smooth and dried shiny and felt heavy- in a good way.


----------



## sydaree (Aug 10, 2010)

I've heard SO much about Skala. Could someone provide an ingredient list? I'm trying to stay away from dyes, preservatives, SLS, cones, and any other unnatural ingredients. I went to their website and read their list, but there are so many different lines, I don't know if certain products may contain any of those chemicals.


Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## sydaree (Aug 11, 2010)

Just bought Skala Jaborandi (Volume and Shine) for $1 at Big Lots. I don't need this, but my husband would benefit from it.

I am still interested in the ingredient list. Today, I contacted the company for a full list of ingredients for all of its products. I am still awaiting a response. 

But, for those who may be interested in the ingredients for Skala Jaborandi Shampoo, here it is:

Water, Sodium Laureth-2 Sulfate, Cocoamidopropyl, Betaine, Sodium Laureth Sulfate (and) Gylcol Stearate, Ammonium Chloride, Polyquaternium 44, Guar Hydroxypropltrimonium Chloride, Methylchloroisothiazolinone (and) Methylisothiazolinone, Citric Acid, Parfum, Pilicarpus, Pennatifolius, Leaf Extract,  Capsicum Annuum Extract, Pollen Extract, Arnica Montana Flower Extract, Urtica Dioica (Nettle) Extract, Pfaffia, Paniculata Extract, Egg Yolk Extract, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Extract, FD&C Yellow #6 (CI 15985), Acid Reds #27 and 7 (CI 16185), FD&C Yellow #5 (CI 191400).

Maybe some of the other products will not have so many chemicals. So, please post your ingredient lists (just in case i do not hear back from the company). 

Thanks.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Aug 11, 2010)

Quick! Im looking at skala ceramides g3shampoo.. should i get it or wait till they have the conditioner? Does the shampoo work just as well? Someone help


----------



## krissyprissy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello Guys! I have not posted in this thread for awhile now but I'm still using Skala. My fav is the G3 conditioner and Leave-in. It makes my have feel moisturized but strong at the same time. This brand stays in my shower. I'm figuring out some creative things to do with the other flavors I have.


----------



## Renewed1 (Aug 11, 2010)

The G3 gives my hair so much slip. I'm going to experiement with Aloe Masque, mix with G3 and my oils. To see what happens with my hair.  

I'm going to leave some of the G3 in my hair and blowdry it, I want to see what happens. 



MrsIQ said:


> Used Skala C3 conditioner for the first time last night and so far I'm impressed. I mixed it with a little coconut oil and a bit of left over lustersilk aloe and DC'd for a couple of hours. I washed and combed out using Dove moisture and rinsed. Used a little Rusk leave in and smoothed it bCk into an worsened bun. This morning, it's smooth as silk. I'm gonna co wash with it on tomorrow and see it I get the same results. If so, I'm running back to BL and buy all of it!!!!!


----------



## biancaelyse (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm still using it too.  My faves are the G3 and Jaborandi conditioners


----------



## Americka (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm still a part of the Skala Nation. I love this stuff.


----------



## sheba1 (Aug 11, 2010)

I wanna know why it's been around since, at least, 2005 and I can't find this stuff anywhere?  I checked big lots... any other ideas?


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 11, 2010)

Still using it, I am in *love* with the G3 Ceramide one.

Sheba, try Amazon or Ebay.  I have also seen it Stop and Shop supermarkets.


----------



## tenderheaded (Aug 11, 2010)

The C3 leave-in and I are going to be together for a long time I thought with my other leave-in I had moisturized, smooth hair, but I was so wrong!

So, internet ordering here I come!!!!


----------



## LABETT (Aug 11, 2010)

I am still using Skala products,G3,Aloe,Jaborandi,Shea Butter conditioners in rotation.
The Big Lots in my area have only restocked the conditioners and not the mask.


----------



## Americka (Aug 11, 2010)

Mine hasn't restocked ANYTHING since February. But I'm good through December or January. Maybe even longer.


----------



## CA*Nappy (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm still loving my stash.  I mix the shea and G3 for cowashing and both the leave ins with oils.


----------



## drappedup (Aug 11, 2010)

I also still use skala! My absolute favorite is the G3 condish. ^_____^ In as just as much love as ever.

Still liking the Aloe masque and Jaborandi condish are still awesome too.

Not feeling the shea butter condish or masque, as well as the fruit cocktail masque. If I could return these that I have I would, lol.


----------



## Americka (Aug 11, 2010)

drappedup said:


> I also still use skala! My absolute favorite is the G3 condish. ^_____^ In as just as much love as ever.
> 
> Still liking the Aloe masque and Jaborandi condish are still awesome too.
> 
> Not feeling the shea butter condish or masque, as well as the fruit cocktail masque. If I could return these that I have I would, lol.



Shea Butter. 

I use the FC as a base for mixtures. It is literally worthless by itself.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> I wanna know why it's been around since, at least, 2005 and I can't find this stuff anywhere? I checked big lots... any other ideas?


 
after stumbling across this thread, I googled it last night and found a Skala website that sold the products.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm still in LOVE with skala myself... Haven't really needed to buy anymore because...uh...i kinda wiped out the Chicago-land area.  Chocolate, Ceramides and Shea Butter are my fav.


----------



## freecurl (Aug 13, 2010)

Please, pretty please, can you tell me where you got it? I want to try this on me and my family.




Miryoku said:


> I'm still in LOVE with skala myself... Haven't really needed to buy anymore because...uh...i kinda wiped out the Chicago-land area.  Chocolate, Ceramides and Shea Butter are my fav.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 13, 2010)

^^^you can order online at www.skalabeauty.com, BigLots carries for $1( if you can find any left), if you have Brazillian or Portugese shops in your area. Also, the website list places where they are sold.


----------



## freecurl (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you, but I don't want to do anymore online ordering. I went to the closest Big Lots a few times and they didn't sell it. I want to know where Miryoko found it in Chicago.



arm445 said:


> ^^^you can order online at www.skalabeauty.com, BigLots carries for $1( if you can find any left), if you have in Brazillian or Portugese shops in your area. Also, the website list some laces where they are sold.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 13, 2010)

I didn't even realize you asked her. I hope she chimes in soon.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 28, 2010)

I read a post by VainJane (incorrect spelling, sorry) wherein she described her conditioner mix: *i put two spoons of the actual moisturizing deep conditioner i use, one spoon of Aphogee 2 Minute, then one spoon of EVOO, honey, and coconut oil, then anywhere from 1-5 drops of glycerin. its been working great! perfect combo of moisture and protein.*

I used her recipe as a guideline:

•	2 tablespoons of Skala aloe vera mask
•	1 tablespoon mane n tail conditioner (protein)
•	1 tablespoon EVOO
•	1 tablespoon blackstrap molasses
•	1 tablespoon coconut oil
•	5 drops glycerin rosewater

I don't use heat so I double baggied for an hour. Hair was stronger and soft without drying. Its another option to use up masks you may not like (Fruit Cocktail). I also do frequent oil rinses and that's another way to use up Skala conditioners and give your hair an extra treat.


----------



## RayRayFurious (Aug 28, 2010)

I bought some Skala Avocado conditioner a few days ago. I can't wait to use it for cowashes and such. Unfortunately, I live in Themiddleofnowhere, VA so the Big Lots here only had two brands of their conditioner. I'd love to try the leave-in, though.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 28, 2010)

hey ladies, just a heads up I'm cleaning out my closet and will be most likely selling some of the 1000g skala I have. They are just taking up too much space.

ETA:  last night co-washed with my ceramides  mixed with hempseed oil :lovedrool: It was amazing!


----------



## choctaw (Aug 28, 2010)

arm445 said:


> hey ladies, just a heads up I'm cleaning out my closet and will be most likely selling some of the 1000g skala I have. They are just taking up too much space.
> 
> ETA:  last night co-washed with my ceramides  mixed with hempseed oil :lovedrool: It was amazing!



I used ceramides conditioner with a hempseed oil rinse and it was 

1000 skala units? wash, rinse, repeat ...


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 29, 2010)

Today I used Skala Ceramides Shampoo. It's a very good shampoo. I forgot to use my skala conditioner  but I did use Skala Avocado Leave-in. Crack in a can babyyyy!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 27, 2010)

I used the fruit cocktail to rinse out some henna.  I've found a new use for all my skala.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 26, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I used the fruit cocktail to rinse out some henna.  I've found a new use for all my skala.


 
+ 1 
I use oil rinses (oil and skala conditioners to rinse out henna and cassia.


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Dec 24, 2010)

I bout some Skala the G3 ceramide mixed with some wild growth oil and a little salt. I love it! My hair is so smooth.


----------



## biancaelyse (Dec 31, 2010)

I still like the Jaborandi but I am on my last bottle and there is no more in Big Lots.  Will be rotating to TJ Nourish Spa.


----------



## AfroKink (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw this thread pop up and I thought Skala was back at Big Lots


----------



## choctaw (Jan 1, 2011)

AfroKink said:


> I saw this thread pop up and I thought Skala was back at Big Lots



  I hope it shows up again this spring


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Jan 2, 2011)

The four bottles I bought came from a Big Lots in Indiana but it could be the last of it.


----------



## candita (Jan 2, 2011)

i never found it at the Big Lots near me. Boo


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Jan 2, 2011)

Ladies,

I have quite a few bottles of SKALA available. The expiration date is 2/2011 and there is NO WAY I will use them all before then (I have more that expired in Aug and Sept 2010 also). My transitioning hair looooved Skala but my natural hair, not so much. Please *PM *me if interested in purchasing or trading for other products. Some items I am interested in are SAA and Honeyquat (I will consider other products also).







******The large CERAMIDES ARE SHAMPOOS, not conditioners...The small CERAMIDES ARE MASQUE ******** 

Posting in the Hair Products Exchange also.


----------

